# [Vile] Puppy Kicking PCs at Work



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2004)

The sun was rising off on the horizon. It was a calm and foggy morning, with a strong feeling of moisture in the air...making it thick to breathe. A small encampment sat up against the Eastern border of a small, unnamed forest. Because of the distance from the main road, the travellers camped here were comfortably out of view of any passing creatures...except a few forest creatures which took little notice to the camping troupe.

They had come from the North, avoiding an area that knew some of them too well for their own liking. Through chance, fate, or some other strange force, these individuals were travelling together...to the South. They knew that only ten or so miles along the road was the small city of Taeirn, capital of the coast-based kingdom of Relink, ruled by a younger monarch that was normally oblivious to the world around him. Already within the lands borders, the travellers could smell the ocean off in the distance, though sight of it was impossible. Besides, the city of Taerin was more interesting anyway...being small, it held opportunity for those with enough will to get what they wanted without too much trouble.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The sun was rising off on the horizon. It was a calm and foggy morning, with a strong feeling of moisture in the air...making it thick to breathe. A small encampment sat up against the Eastern border of a small, unnamed forest. Because of the distance from the main road, the travellers camped here were comfortably out of view of any passing creatures...except a few forest creatures which took little notice to the camping troupe.
> 
> They had come from the North, avoiding an area that knew some of them too well for their own liking. Through chance, fate, or some other strange force, these individuals were travelling together...to the South. They knew that only ten or so miles along the road was the small city of Taeirn, capital of the coast-based kingdom of Relink, ruled by a younger monarch that was normally oblivious to the world around him. Already within the lands borders, the travellers could smell the ocean off in the distance, though sight of it was impossible. Besides, the city of Taerin was more interesting anyway...being small, it held opportunity for those with enough will to get what they wanted without too much trouble.




Gwyn rises early, checking the rabbit snares he'd set the night before.  Finding that he has caught one, he begins to skin it for his breakfast, its shrill cries fading swiftly as its hide is painstakingly removed.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 13, 2004)

Rhesa wakes up with a start and a small scream of her own that's only partially an act.  She fumbles for her glass spectacles out of aquired habit than any actual need (they're only flat glass, after all) and dons them.  _Second verse, same as the first, just as bad and twice as worse_ she thinks semi-incoherently, still mostly asleep.  _Helluva wake-up call_.  The she schools herself- that's not the way Aeweth thinks.  She puts her pillow- a rolled-up cloak- over her head in a faked attempt to block out the sound, and then says in a prissy voice.  _"Some_ of us are trying to _sleep,_ you know."  Aeweth gives up and gets out of bed.  She dons her cloak to ward off the cold and stands a safe ten feet away from Gwyn.  She sniffs.  _"Oryctolagus cuniculus,"_ Rhesa says, a fragment of memory allowing her to improve the prissy-intellectual mask.  Aeweth looks on in add odd combination of disgust and fascination.  "They taste better if you kill them first, you know.  The adrenaline toughens the meat," she adds, in the same snobbish tone.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Rhesa wakes up with a start and a small scream of her own that's only partially an act.  She fumbles for her glass spectacles out of aquired habit than any actual need (they're only flat glass, after all) and dons them.  _Second verse, same as the first, just as bad and twice as worse_ she thinks semi-incoherently, still mostly asleep.  _Helluva wake-up call_.  The she schools herself- that's not the way Aeweth thinks.  She puts her pillow- a rolled-up cloak- over her head in a faked attempt to block out the sound, and then says in a prissy voice.  _"Some_ of us are trying to _sleep,_ you know."  Aeweth gives up and gets out of bed.  She dons her cloak to ward off the cold and stands a safe ten feet away from Gwyn.  She sniffs.  _"Oryctolagus cuniculus,"_ Rhesa says, a fragment of memory allowing her to improve the prissy-intellectual mask.  Aeweth looks on in add odd combination of disgust and fascination.  "They taste better if you kill them first, you know.  The adrenaline toughens the meat," she adds, in the same snobbish tone.




Gwyn smiles, a chilling sight at any time of day.  "I happen to like my meat tough.  It's no fun if it yields from the beginning, after all.  Want some?" he asks, extending a bloody leg.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 13, 2004)

Dulanse rises with an extended yawn and cracks his neck.

"Aaaah, yet another wonderful morning.  A nice, crisp breeze, plenty of dirt, and enough insect bites to..." Dulanse interrupts himself as he glances over towards Rhesa and Gwyn though half-shut eyelids, notes the bloody rabbit limb in Gwyn's grasp, and adds "Well now, that's certainly appetizing."

After taking a moment to spash a bit of water on his face and freshen up, Dulanse begins his morning stretches, mumbling his typical half-exercise routine, half-pep talk to himself the entire time.

"Never know when you'll have to defend yourself, (_straight strike_) so it's always best to be (_parry and riposte_) prepared.  Keep the muscles (_adjust grip_) loose, let your body flow like water, and any opponent is..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric of Wee Jas*

*Lydia watches in the direction of the sea, having stood third watch, the dead man's watch.  She prayed to her Lady in the dying of the night, renewing her connection with her Goddess and patron.  Stretching, the small woman prepared boiling water for tea and her own bitter, black kava.*

_Some of them sleep like children_, she muses, drinking her steaming cup.  _And other sleep the sleep of the dead.  Hmm... Fabian is really quite pleasent when he sleeps.  Should he die, he would make a remarkable companion._

*The scroll in the case at her side seems to nearly burn with intensity in her mind.  Greatly she desires to find the perfect person to use it on.  But not yet, nothing has presented itself yet.*

*Seeing the others awake she gives them a nod.*

"Good morning," she says coolly, noting Gwyn's rabbit.  Putting some of the hot water in a larger pot she indicates for Gwyn to put the rabbit in it.

"If you want stew, put it in.  That means we won't have to eat those trail rations plain," she says, reaching for some dried vegetables and journey bread to thicken the broth.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Lydia watches in the direction of the sea, having stood third watch, the dead man's watch.  She prayed to her Lady in the dying of the night, renewing her connection with her Goddess and patron.  Stretching, the small woman prepared boiling water for tea and her own bitter, black kava.*
> 
> _Some of them sleep like children_, she muses, drinking her steaming cup.  _And other sleep the sleep of the dead.  Hmm... Fabian is really quite pleasent when he sleeps.  Should he die, he would make a remarkable companion._
> 
> ...




Gwyn quickly slices the rabbit into thin strips, tossing the meat into the stew and discarding the offal.  "We'd better be able to get a decent lunch in Taeirn.  I'm getting tired of stews and bread."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

"You're not the only one, Bright Star," Lydia says calmly, stirring the stew.  After several minutes she tastes it and nods.  "That will do.  Eat if you want any."

*Turning to Gwyn, she nods her head.*

"I appreciate the fresh meat.  You are a good hunter," she says.  "Tell me something; some hunters often say a prayer when they take the life of an animal.  Do you do so?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "You're not the only one, Bright Star," Lydia says calmly, stirring the stew.  After several minutes she tastes it and nods.  "That will do.  Eat if you want any."
> 
> *Turning to Gwyn, she nods her head.*
> 
> "I appreciate the fresh meat.  You are a good hunter," she says.  "Tell me something; some hunters often say a prayer when they take the life of an animal.  Do you do so?"




Gwyn looks genuinely confused.  "Why would I do such a thing? To what would I pray?  I am strong, the animal was weak, so I eat."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

"Those hunter I speak of, some pray to the spirit of the animal so that it might be reborn as another animal and replenish the game.  Others pray to the gods of luck and the hunt to thank them for letting them get the game.  And some pray to Death, thanking Her that she chose to honor the game with Her presence.  It is a curious custom.  I simply wondered if you were of the same mind," Lydia says, her expression somewhat preoccupied.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Those hunter I speak of, some pray to the spirit of the animal so that it might be reborn as another animal and replenish the game.  Others pray to the gods of luck and the hunt to thank them for letting them get the game.  And some pray to Death, thanking Her that she chose to honor the game with Her presence.  It is a curious custom.  I simply wondered if you were of the same mind," Lydia says, her expression somewhat preoccupied.




"There is no rebirth.  You die, and that is the end, unless a god keeps your spirit for his own ends, or you become one of the restless dead.  No god gives me my prey; I take with my own strength."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

"That is indeed very true.  There is no rebirth.  Only death and the hereafter.  You have unexpected insight Bright Star, for few realize this until they are on their deathbed."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 13, 2004)

> "That is indeed very true. There is no rebirth. Only death and the hereafter. You have unexpected insight Bright Star, for few realize this until they are on their deathbed."




"For some, life is but a preview of death, my dear," replies Nyos as he rises from his bedroll, intrigued by the conversation overheard.  "I would love to join this intriguing conversation but, alas, you must excuse me my morning devotions."

Nyos walks a few feet into the woods and begins his prayer to Nerull.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 13, 2004)

Fabian extricates himself from his bedroll and stands straight up, looking well-refreshed and not the least bit bleary-eyed.

Looking around at his companions, he remarks: "My word, most everyone's up already! Have I gone and slept in?" He pauses for a pair ofbrief, audible sniffs. "Breakfast smells wonderful, if that's what that is."

He takes a pair of deep breaths of crisp morning air, looks toward the sunrise, and smiles contently.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

"Yes, it is breakfast.  And since I cooked and Gwyn caught the rabbit, you may clean up," Lydia says with a sweet smile.  She turns to look where Nyos went in the woods with an odd turn of her head, reminiscent of a hawk observing their prey.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 14, 2004)

In a nearby open space, not large enough to qualify as a clearing, Sunedilar twirls his chain into a blinding arc, cutting a series of shallow slashes in the trunk of a tree. He has been up for over an hour, completing the martial rituals Vorlash demands of his warriors. He finally allows the weapon to slow and stop, twisting it into a loop and hooking it to his belt as he walks back towards camp. The scent of rabbit overpowers even the smell of salt water drifting in from the ocean as he enters the clearing, pausing only a moment to assess the activities of his compatriots before approaching the fire.

"Good. We can eat and be on our way quickly."

He nods in acknowledgment towards Gwyn and Lydia as he waits for the stew to finish.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 14, 2004)

Alev returns, in a bit of a graceless hurry, from whatever it is he goes off to do while the rest of you sleep... In spite of the fog, his travelling coat -- a long black leather thing, graced by color only in the deep red needlework at its hems -- hangs limp from a high branch. He makes a straight line for it, arching his back as he fingers his way through the pockets, eventually finding his spectacles; in spite of the fog, the sunrise seems enough to offend his visual sensibilities.

Donning them and fluffing his hair a bit in one motion -- even at such an early hour, it has already been sculpted into that queer shape he prefers -- he turns to admire the breakfast chorekeeping on all around him.

"Stew, is it? Brilliant anyway -- this weather puts a bite in the gut."

All the same, he takes only a cup of broth. He's never explained it much, but he prefers to take food in small bits over the course of a day. It could be some peculiar elf thing; it could be some peculiar _Alev_ thing.

Settling against a tree in an overdramatic lean, he sips his steaming breakfast and stares off at some nothing in the distance...


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 14, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> "Good. We can eat and be on our way quickly."




"An excellent suggestion!" Dulanse calls out as he returns from his morning exercise.  After wiping a bead of sweat off his brow he picks through his rations to find something somewhat appetizing, has a quick bite to eat, and begins to pack his belongings into his saddle bags.

Returning to the campfire, he adds "The longer we're out here, the more opportunity we give all manner of parasites and vermin to crawl into our breeches.  I can hardly wait to take an actual _bath_."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 14, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> "An excellent suggestion!" Dulanse calls out as he returns from his morning exercise.  After wiping a bead of sweat off his brow he picks through his rations to find something somewhat appetizing, has a quick bite to eat, and begins to pack his belongings into his saddle bags.
> 
> Returning to the campfire, he adds "The longer we're out here, the more opportunity we give all manner of parasites and vermin to crawl into our breeches.  I can hardly wait to take an actual _bath_."




"You let parasites and vermin crawl into your breeches in the city, too.  They're just bigger and noisier."


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 14, 2004)

"Yes, but they're so much more entertaining at night." Dulanse replies with a quick smile and a wink.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 14, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> "Yes, but they're so much more entertaining at night." Dulanse replies with a quick smile and a wink.




"You have strange ideas of entertainment, if you enjoy the clap."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 14, 2004)

"No need to be so vulgar, boys," Lydia says chidingly, doling out the rest of the stew and looking pointedly at Fabian to clean the pot.  

*Using a damp rag to clean her face, Lydia begins to prepare her horse.*

"Besides, evening entertainment is far more pleasurable with one you love."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 14, 2004)

Following Lydia's leave, Alev saddles up his horse, checking his bags rigorously to be sure everything is in order.

"If I were of such poor taste," he adds casually, "I might pass a quip about how many men are just _dying_ to spend a night with you."

He pats his horse, more as punctuation than affection.

"Aren't we glad that I am not of such poor taste?"


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 14, 2004)

Fabian smiles and shrugs, and dutifully sees to the pot. He whistles while he works, and those familiar with the folk music of the northern coastal region might recognize the tune of an old ballad about a young farmer who finds his betrothed in the woods murdered by bandits, and stays with her body all night to protect her from the circling wolves which eventually kill him as well.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 14, 2004)

Nyos returns to the fold and, hearing the haunting tune whistled by Fabian, says "Ah, a most beautiful tune Fabian.  I especially like the ending."

"So, is there any of that delicious-smelling stew left, or did my morning prayers keep me from breakfast?"

ooc:  fyi, I will be gone for the rest of the day (going to see the B-52's) so Iw ill post again tomorrow.  Go on without me if needed, just say I became sullen for a bit


----------



## Cepter (Feb 14, 2004)

The morning banter seems to breeze right past Sunedilar as he eats. He had, of course, heard such talk often enough, mostly from the lower elements with which the Krinjat traded. A simple waste, the building of an unworthy sort of brotherhood, one that would fall apart easily enough under any stress.

He finishes his meal and sets the bowl down for Fabian to clean as he gathers his belongings together and loading them into his saddlebags, being careful to keep the rattle of the spiked chain from upseting any of the horses.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 14, 2004)

*Lydia will hand Nyos a leftover bowl of stew, then nod to Fabian, a sweet smile on her face.  That song was one of her favorites.*

"Well Peacock, they do not die to spend a night with me.  I am quite capable of finding my own entertainment without resorting to premature methods," she chids him, though her eyes flash anger.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2004)

Having turned up her nose with disgust at the offered raw meat, Aeweth eats the stew with little more relish.  _I hope we get to civilization again soon_ she thinks, and then remembers that they are, indeed, going to arrive at a city soon.  How convenient!

Aeweth stays quiet through the banter, blushing slightly at the more vulgar talk, but secretly listening with curiosity.  Meanwhile, Rhesa mentally shakes her head.  _Boys will be boys, even when those boys are killers._  She even starts to mentally whistle along with Fabian's cheery tune, not recognizing the source.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Well Peacock, they do not die to spend a night with me.  I am quite capable of finding my own entertainment without resorting to premature methods," she chids him, though her eyes flash anger.




_Uh-oh_ Rhesa thinks.  _Probably best to head this off before it goes anywhere._

"So!" Aeweth says in a chipper voice, directed mostly to Lydia.  "What do you plan to do once we arrive in Taeirn?"


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 15, 2004)

Dulanse replies instead, though he gives no indication that he knew who the question was directed at.

"The first thing we're going to do, naturally, is find a good inn and have a decent night's rest, baths, and a good meal."

He steps up and mounts his horse, looks down to Aeweth/Rhesa, and adds "_Then_, we'll see what opportunities are available in the city.  My family has done business with several individuals there.  Starting with them might be the best option we have yet."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 15, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> _Uh-oh_ Rhesa thinks.  _Probably best to head this off before it goes anywhere._
> 
> "So!" Aeweth says in a chipper voice, directed mostly to Lydia.  "What do you plan to do once we arrive in Taeirn?"



  "Seek out those that would hire me.  A bed and bath can wait until my future has been secured," Lydia says smoothly.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 15, 2004)

With as pleasant a smile as he can muster, Dulanse replies. 

"Well, I suppose that course of action has its merit as well.  After all, only a fool would toss up the opportunity to hire a group of foul-smelling, haggard, weary sots with fleas leaping from their scalps.  And just imagine!  If we dig graves or chase dogs fast enough, we might even earn a bonus!  I... I'm simply overcome by excitement!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 15, 2004)

"Hush, Pretty Bird.  Do you see fleas on me?  I rather think not.  Just because I am capable of bathing in cold streams whereas you must have a scented bath with floral soap and attendants does not make me smell any less sweet.  I simply care more for simply hygiene than vanity.

"Even so, gravedigging is neither lacking in honor nor pay, though it may not be glamerous for you, Pretty Bird.  I seek employment for my mace and my crossbow, for my knowledge and my advice, for my magic and my Goddess.  And whether that be gravedigging or planting you in the ground, I will abide by Her will," she says with a smile on her face, though the rest of her expression spits venom.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> With as pleasant a smile as he can muster, Dulanse replies.
> 
> "Well, I suppose that course of action has its merit as well.  After all, only a fool would toss up the opportunity to hire a group of foul-smelling, haggard, weary sots with fleas leaping from their scalps.  And just imagine!  If we dig graves or chase dogs fast enough, we might even earn a bonus!  I... I'm simply overcome by excitement!"




"Those who need the services we provide should know well how little cleanliness matters.  I suppose, though, that if it is _your_ associates that we will be looking for work from, they will care more about our raiment than our capabilities."


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 15, 2004)

With a bemused expression, Dulanse scratches at his chin.

"Grave soil and mud hardly smells sweet, dear lady.  And do you think you'll get much respect for your mace and crossbow when you appear worn enough to barely lift them?  Do you believe that your wisdom and prayers will mean much to those who think you delirious?  And if some quirk of fate finds me dead, you are welcome to perform the burial rites - but do not tarry _too_ long."

Turning to face Gwyn, he adds "Do not be so quick to assume the people I would do business with are my associates.  They are sources of profit, nothing more."

"I would like to remind all of you that this is a city we are travelling to, not some bumbling backwater village.  We are each of us skilled in what we do, and if we seek the best opportunities available, then we have no reason _not_ to present ourselves with some measure of grace; doing so will only enforce any impressions we give as competent individuals.  We are not beggars, and I doubt we shall find ourselves making much money by scaring children and milkmaids, much as it would entertain _you_, Gwyn."

"Now then, shall we sit here on our duffs for the next week bantering back and forth, or are we going to actually move on?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 15, 2004)

Dulanse said:
			
		

> "Now then, shall we sit here on our duffs for the next week bantering back and forth, or are we going to actually move on?"




"Oh, but this _bathing_ issue is such a lively one. Must we distract from it with travel?"

He is, however, already mounting his pony, with the certain comical flourish one finds only among those who cannot accomplish the act with true grace.

"Oh, and hygiene _is_ a vanity," he adds, turning to Lydia. "You, I think, would have a sense for that." He himself has made a point of bathing twice daily while traveling, when it's been an option.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 15, 2004)

Sunedilar swings astride his horse as well before cocking his head back towards the increasingly heated discussion.

"I would be surprised if a potenial employer would care as much about our degree of hygeine as he would about our willingness to lash out at one another over trivialities."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 15, 2004)

Fabian smiles as Aeweth joins in--though not too broadly, since it is of course impossible to maintain a sizable smile and a decent whistle at the same time. The small smile remains as he continues to whistle through his companions' quarrel.

His tune finally dies away just as he is packing away the last of the now (more or less) clean bowls. He stands, shaking stream water off of his hands, and speaks up, his voice light and amiable.

"It seems to me that each may do as each wishes. I myself wish to join Dulanse for a visit to an inn of fair repute. Following a hot, leisurely bath--and if it is indeed scented, I shall not complain--I plan to spend some time having some equally leisurely drinks with some of the very good friends that I plan to make in the very near future. With a touch of luck, I might even find some way for us all to keep ourselves nicely entertained for the next small portion of our mortal lives.

"But, to repeat, if any of you wish to pursue other plans this day, it seems to me that you ought to feel free to do so."

That said, he looks around, eyebrows raised, waiting to see if anyone has a problem with that.

(If not, he'll be getting his mount and belongings ready to leave.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 15, 2004)

"There's no need to be catty, Pretty Bird," Lydia says with maddening calm.  "Just because I'm not exactly like you is no cause to be rude."

*Lydia finishes mounting her horse and with a cluck of her tongue moves out onto the road.*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I seek employment for my mace and my crossbow, for my knowledge and my advice, for my magic and my Goddess.  And whether that be gravedigging or planting you in the ground, I will abide by Her will," she says with a smile on her face, though the rest of her expression spits venom.




Rhesa mentally shakes her head.  _Lydia, you're going to either grow thicker skin or kill one of these fellows someday._  Then she considers as she loads up her horse.  Aeweth follows Lydia around, for the most part, but also wouldn't object to a nice, long bath after a while on the road.  And Rhesa wouldn't object to one, either.  One way or the other, Aeweth would follow Lydia, though (especially considering the other option was being left alone with _this_ lot).  Rhesa would too- she didn't fancy the sort of jobs Lydia might get them hired for.



> "I would be surprised if a potenial employer would care as much about our degree of hygeine as he would about our willingness to lash out at one another over trivialities."




_Heh.  He may be a bastard, but he's got the right idea_ thinks Rhesa.  She gets up on her horse.

Aeweth somewhat shyly (and inexpertly) brought her horse up next to Lydia.  "You know," she says cautiously, "He does have a point about presentability."  She seems almost apologetic to gainsay Lydia.  "I mean, we're more likely to get hired with certain people if we look nice."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

Gwyn simply rolls up his bedroll, lashing it to his pack.  As he bundles the rabbit fur into his pack, he silently curses his decision not to steal a horse.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 15, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric of Wee Jas*



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> _Heh.  He may be a bastard, but he's got the right idea_ thinks Rhesa.  She gets up on her horse.
> 
> Aeweth somewhat shyly (and inexpertly) brought her horse up next to Lydia.  "You know," she says cautiously, "He does have a point about presentability."  She seems almost apologetic to gainsay Lydia.  "I mean, we're more likely to get hired with certain people if we look nice."



  "I am quite fine with looking presentable, I simply dislike the notion that one must dash for a scented bath at the earliest possible opportunity as if that were all that mattered.  A quick wash yes, an overwrought bath is somewhat an indulgence... at least with him, as he would do it three times a day if it were possible."

*Lydia sighs and readjusts a hairpin.*

"He annoys me with his excessive preening.  And I rose on the wrong side the bedroll today.  Besides, what good is a fine bath if your stomach rumbles from having no gold to put food in it?  At any rate... what did you want to do when we arrive in town?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2004)

"Oh, I don't know," says Aeweth arily.  "Probably just look around the town.  It should be quite interesting."  She attempts to affect a scholarly, anthropological tone. Aeweth's motivations are purposfully left vague; any actual strong convictions would be out of character.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "He annoys me with his excessive preening.  And I rose on the wrong side the bedroll today.  Besides, what good is a fine bath if your stomach rumbles from having no gold to put food in it?"




"What good is it to put food in a body that is untidy and boring?"

Alev cracks and admires his knuckles, puffy red from gripping the bridle.

"In any case, we've got enough gold to eat and to look quite fine about doing it. And when we get to this city, I'm sure we'll find plenty more just laying around: There always is."


----------



## Cepter (Feb 16, 2004)

Ignoring the entire conversation aside from the general interest in what opportunity the city holds, Sunedilar turns towards Dulanse as the group begins to move forward.

"Is there anyone in particular you believe we can make us of in this city? I know that some of my people's wares have made there way there, but we have always worked through intermidiaries like your family in dealing with this place, so I haave no direct knowledge to draw from."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

"Do you find me boring, Peacock?" Lydia says with a brilliant smile at Alev.  Lydia has been keeping herself clean in the streams along the way, and her face shows no trace of dirt and her body no hint of stench.  Her hair is neatly braided, and her clothes are of fairly good make and well-cut.  

*After smiling at him for a moment too long, Lydia continues down the road, her crossbow at the ready and her mace loose in its loop.*


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Do you find me boring, Peacock?"




"Speaking purely hypothetically, Young Miss. Strictly hypothetically."

He does not match Lydia's grin, but at least raises his eyebrows up over the rim of his spectacles, which is about as close to a grin as he ever gets.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 16, 2004)

Dulanse does not face Sunedilar, instead keeping his attention to the road as he creeps along on his horse at a lazy pace.

"Yes, well there's a few I have in mind.  Shather the weaponsmith, for one.  My uncle mentioned that Shather has been having some troubles with his clientele recently, and would probably be willing to part with quite the donation from his purse should those problems be solved."

"He's not the only one, of course.  Harren the Slaver has been losing his merchandise as of late, for example.   Madame Brie is finding her business harassed more and more by some of the more... overzealous elements that have taken root.  And let me tell you, with as much money my family has made selling her and her girls exotic perfumes and fine tailored clothes, she must sleep on a bed of gold!"

Dulanse finally takes his attention off the road to look at his compatriots, splitting his face with a genuine (and damn near infectious) grin.  "I'm telling you, there's nothing but gold ahead of us.  And who knows, we might even stumble on something _better_!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2004)

Rhesa mentally raises her eyebrows.  _That's quite a list.  Dulanse is better connected that I thought._  Aeweth thinks much the same, but _her_ next logical step is to upgrade Dulanse's eligible bachelor status, smiling coyly at him.  _Aeweth, you idiot!_ thinks Rhesa, even as she smiles, _You'll get me killed yet._  She thinks this ironically to herself- she hasn't gone mad _yet_.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 16, 2004)

It was only a short ride until they reached the city, passing by a few other travellers that took little notice of the group. The city in front of them was low walled, with old stone that was crumbling at the base, though the top looked to be newly painted. There was no gate, simply an opening between two walls, and no guard stood there. In fact, the wall looked to be more for show than protection.

Inside the walls, the small path became a large, more well defined road. People were moving here and there, and it seemed a very lively town for the condition of some of the building near the wall...mostly residences from what the newcomers could tell, nothing but older houses and a few small stables that had horses in them that had most definatly seen better days.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 16, 2004)

"So, Dulanse, shall we begin to check on your connections, or shall we go to an Inn and bathe first.  I am for the latter, of course, but I will do well either way.  I am not as... vain as some might think."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 16, 2004)

Once inside the city, Fabian spends most of his time looking around at the buildings and the people, apparently paying minimal attention to his companions. He rides near the back, content to let his horse follow behind the others.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 16, 2004)

"I think our best course of action will be to stable our horses, secure lodging for the night, and see about getting a meal.  Any of us so inclined may draw baths while our food is prepared, and then we can discuss our options over dinner."

Dulanse looks straight at Lydia with a mischievous twinkle in his eye before adding "Do any object to this?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 17, 2004)

"I have no objections.  It's good to have someone around to see to the mundane arrangements," Lydia says with a cool smile.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

"Works well enough," Gwyn says non-comittally.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 17, 2004)

Sunedilar nods noncommitally, watching the mass of sheep (otherwise known as "townsfolk") going about their business. He is also mentally assessing things like the number of apparent guards/watchmen, any defensive structure, and the location of watchtowers along the perimeter.

"I assume your associates will not mind our stopping by unannounced. If that is the case, then your plan is quite sufficient. If not, perhaps a messanger should be sent to let them know of our intentions."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2004)

Looking around, Sunedilar noticed a strange lack of guard. They did pass the guardhouse, but it was in bad condition and the 'guards' coming out and going in weren't the best quality ever. There were only two 'watch towers' in view, both wooden and nearly crumbling in thier own weight, and they had been somehow attatched to the main wall to keep them up...more for show it seemed.

It wasn't much trouble, however, to find an inn and tavern that didn't match the general degraded level of construction of the rest of the town. In fact, what they did find was a place named the Warrior's Helm, a large, beautifuly painted and well kept building of three levels. Compared to the rest of the city, this looked like a god among ants.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It wasn't much trouble, however, to find an inn and tavern that didn't match the general degraded level of construction of the rest of the town. In fact, what they did find was a place named the Warrior's Helm, a large, beautifuly painted and well kept building of three levels. Compared to the rest of the city, this looked like a god among ants.




Suspicious over the unusual wealth, Gwyn keeps an eye out for any explanation, the other watching the barmaids.  As he's in a city, he's on his best behaviour, smiling kindly and not kicking puppies when anyone's looking.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 17, 2004)

Alev, unconcerned with the mysteries of gatehouses and inns, stables his horse with little fuss before heading off for the bath.

"Order some sort of cream dish for me. Anything sweet and not hot, that I can eat with a spoon. If that confuses them then just tell them nothing. I'm not all that hungry, anyhow."

He has, indeed, been eating on the way, scraps and nibbles to fill the spots where the conversation broke into bitter silence...


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

Nyos is sure to grab a seat that faces the majority of the tavern and before ordering, and casually scans the tavern and those that sit within.  Nyos is specifically looking for either wealth or a lack thereof, trying to size up any soldiery that may be partaking and looking for anything out of the ordinary.

As his companions seat themselves, Nyos says "Save for cream for the kitten, does anyone else have a preference for todays meal?  Not picky, I, but I do pray that they have a decent wine, red of course."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> Nyos is sure to grab a seat that faces the majority of the tavern and before ordering, and casually scans the tavern and those that sit within.  Nyos is specifically looking for either wealth or a lack thereof, trying to size up any soldiery that may be partaking and looking for anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> As his companions seat themselves, Nyos says "Save for cream for the kitten, does anyone else have a preference for todays meal?  Not picky, I, but I do pray that they have a decent wine, red of course."




"Wine makes you soft.  Meat and water's enough for me."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 17, 2004)

Aeweth looks around with dissapointment at the condition of the town; she was hoping for more.  The inn, though, is quite delightful.  Before heading upstairs for a much-wanted bath, she looks over her shoulder with a smile and says (perhaps foolishly) "I'll have whatever Lydia's having."

In her room, Rhesa waits for the bath to be drawn and the room to by empty before visually dropping her act (Aeweth continues to absent-mindedly hum).  As she slides into the bath, the iridescent scaly patches on her arms, legs, and torso see the light for the first time since they left the last town.

_Ngh.  Much better._  Then Rhesa turns her thoughts to the town.  _Place is pretty shabby.  Judging by the guards, they've either got no crime or they don't care.  Which will be useful either way._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 17, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric of Wee Jas*

*Lydia goes around to the stable of the Helm to make sure Midnight, her horse, is well cared for.  A lamed or ill mount would make it much harder to travel.  Going inside she casts about for the innkeeper to inquire about a room.*


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

After making arrangements for the group's lodgings for the night, Dulanse pays for everybody's meals for the night as well as two bottles of fine wine, pays for everything, then retreats to clean up while the food is being prepared.

(OOC: If you're keeping tabs on this, 2 gp per person for the room, 5 sp per person for the meal, plus two 10 gp bottles of wine, 40 gp total - phew!)


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 18, 2004)

"Many thanks, Dulanse, I will be sure to pick up the next evening. Well, as dinner is prepared, I shall partake in a quick bath.  I shall return," Nyos says as he gets up from the table and heads upstairs.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 18, 2004)

NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> "Many thanks, Dulanse, I will be sure to pick up the next evening. Well, as dinner is prepared, I shall partake in a quick bath.  I shall return," Nyos says as he gets up from the table and heads upstairs.




Gwyn will remain in the common room; his periodic dips in streams and ponds are sufficient for hygeine, but he's been on the road too long, with nothing smarter than rabbits to play with.  He watches both staff and customers, looking for a suitable target.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 18, 2004)

Sunedilar smiles slightly at the town's apparent lack of preparedness, though he refuses to take it at face value. Once the group is at the inn and the animals are safely lodged, he also retires to his room for a quick simple bath the meal. While he is content bathing in streams and such, there is no need to pass up a relatively simple luxury. Besides, it has been well over a week since he was last able to perform the cleansing ritual, and this would give him the time he needed to do so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 18, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric of Wee Jas*

*Giving a polite nod at Dulanse, Lydia requests water from the barkeeper and goes to her room.  She quickly washes off the road dust and washes her hair.  Rebraiding it and clothing herself in softer clothes, she goes back downstairs to claim her supper.*

*While eating carefully and neatly, she scans the room casually, sometimes catching the eye of those that interest her.  She looks for those that display any holy symbol, though she keeps her own around her neck between her tunic and shirt.  She also looks for the prosperous merchant-types; those that might need work.*


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 18, 2004)

Nyos returns from his bath wearing a pair of black soft-leather breeches and a loose, gauzy dark-red shirt with actentuated cuffs and collar.  Over the shirt, Nyos sports a black doublet, fastened only chest high, that is adorned with red banding along the front.

He seats himself and, again, casually looks around the room as he eats his food.  Nyos picks up his wine glass and swirls the red liquid, takes a small shiff of the bouquet and with a barely audible grunt and shake of his head, proceeds to drink.  "Not as good as what I am accoustomed to, but better than I expected." he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 19, 2004)

Alev, first to leave for the bath, is almost the last to return. He's changed into a somewhat finer outfit, a wine velvet number that adheres to the shape of his body more than can be justified, and powdered his face; his hair, as well, shows a certain extra flair this evening, coming to an even sharper point than usual; and the eyes are bloodshot and surrounded by bulging veins, suggesting a touch of pepper.

"My dish, where is it now? Oh yes. I see, thank you."

Rather than sitting down, he cups a hand under the bowl, and leans into the corner, dipping and sipping his spoon only occasionally, using a dash of the tongue to clean it each time.

"Any fortunable sightings so far? Or are we doomed to become self-motivated?"


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 19, 2004)

Fabian gives Dulanse his hearty thanks, and then retires to his room immediately. He returns after a surprisingly short amount of time--barely half an hour. His travelling clothes have been condemned to some dusty sack, and he is now dressed in something respectable, in attire featuring various shades of blue, with white showing at his collar and cuffs.

He's not particularly talkative during the meal; he directs his attention here and there around the room. Apparently each and every one of the people here, and some parts of the decor, are of infinite interest to him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 20, 2004)

Rhesa pauses for a moment before stepping out of her room, closing her eyes and slipping into character.  When she steps out, there's a bit more pep in her walk, she's got an absent minded (or airheaded, depending on how charitablle you are) smile on her face, and she always looks at things far away through her glasses.

She enters the common room and waves to the others before sitting down next to Lydia and, in imitation of her, eating extra neatly.  She's wearing a soft brown tunic and a long brown skirt- the effect being of scholarly robes, with allowances for Aeweth's desire to show off in the new town....



			
				NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> "Not as good as what I am accoustomed to, but better than I expected." he says to no one in particular.






			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Alev, first to leave for the bath, is almost the last to return. He's changed into a somewhat finer outfit, a wine velvet number that adheres to the shape of his body more than can be justified, and powdered his face; his hair, as well, shows a certain extra flair this evening, coming to an even sharper point than usual; and the eyes are bloodshot and surrounded by bulging veins, suggesting a touch of pepper.




Internally, Rhesa can only shake her head in wonder.  _What a pair of pompous asses!_ she thinks.  _Lydia has the right word for them.  Peacocks._


----------



## Cepter (Feb 20, 2004)

Sunedilar comes down near the end of the meal, his head freshly shaved and his skin covered in a sheen of exotic oil, things required of him by his religious upbringing. He is dressed in his city clothes, and his ceremonial weapon gleams after a vigorous cleaning. He gets his food and sits, eating quickly with only the occassional sip of wine to wash his food down. As Alev makes his inquiry, Sunedilar glances up at the fop with a hint of a sneer on his lips. He manages to stop himself from responding verbally, but the withering contempt in his eyes for such a statement of sloth is plain enough as he returns to his meal.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 20, 2004)

Dulanse relaxes for the first time in quite a while as he enjoys his warm bath, but doesn't linger for too long.  He dresses sharply but not gaudily, and when he returns to take his meal, he does so amiably and with that extra bit of shine to his smile.

After washing down the last of his meal with a sip of wine, Dulanse finally speaks.

"Now this, friends, is much more what I had in mind.  A pleasant atmosphere, full bellies, and just a bit of comfort on top of it all.  I find it to be the _best_ environment to discuss business in.  Now if you will recall, I have already mentioned several people who probably have a use for individuals with such... unique talents as ourselves.  The question is who to speak with?  If we want to speak with Shather of Harren, we'll have to wait 'til the morning.  Madame Brie, however, we can speak to any time tonight."

"Another consideration is whether we should stick together for this, split into groups, or pursue opportunities individually and meet back together later.  Any opinions on any of these options?"


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 20, 2004)

"I would be happy to join you, Dulanse, if you wish to go see Madam Brie this evening," Nyos says "It is rare to find one with manners in our line of work."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 22, 2004)

"I agree with Nyos, Brie sounds like a good spot to start off with. I'm eager to catch a whiff of the sordid sector of this town, myself..."

Staring oblivious past Sunedilar's glare, he arches his back, and places his bowl on the table with a dull clank. It is still half full.

"As for splitting up, it seems a touch less than wise, and anyway a bit contrary. Two groups, maybe, but if we start moving in less than that, we're cutting out the benefit of our... consolidated talent."


----------



## Cepter (Feb 23, 2004)

"I agree," Sunedilar said quickly, "there is no need to divide ourselves yet. We should go to this Brie and see if she has anything worthy of our efforts. In the morning, we can pay a visit Shather and allow a counter offer. If we play one against the other, we should be able to secure the best possible arraingement."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 23, 2004)

"So, ah, what does Madame Brie do again?" asks Aeweth nervously.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "So, ah, what does Madame Brie do again?" asks Aeweth nervously.




"Unless the usage is very different from in the north, a madam sells women like you to men like me, but on a short-term basis."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 23, 2004)

Aeweth blinks, her next words a combination of actual and willful ignorance.  "I- I'm not quite sure I understand..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Aeweth blinks, her next words a combination of actual and willful ignorance.  "I- I'm not quite sure I understand..."




Gwyn smiles more unpleasantly than usual.  "Some men are unable to find women willing to satisfy their desires, and unwilling to force the issue themselves.  For such men, there are madams.  For a small fee, they may use a woman as they like, provided they return her undamaged.  For a larger fee, they may have more exotic women, or may be allowed to inflict some degree of harm.  Only the extremely wealthy can indulge their desires to the fullest in this fashion; that is the price they pay for being too lazy to take what they want themselves.  Is my meaning clear, or shall I demonstrate?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 23, 2004)

Aeweth _almost_ lets out a small squeaking noise, then remembers the rabbit and simply edges closer to Lydia, her eyes wide and fixed on Gwyn.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Aeweth _almost_ lets out a small squeaking noise, then remembers the rabbit and simply edges closer to Lydia, her eyes wide and fixed on Gwyn.




Forthe first time Aeweth remembers, Gwyn's smile reaches his eyes.  This would be rather more comforting if those eyes did not reflect her own visage, tinted a bloody shade by the crimson sclera; the coloration seems all too prophetic for her liking.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 23, 2004)

Although Aeweth's expression doesn't change any, Rhesa mentally takes on a defiant cast.  _Yeah, just try it.  I dare you.  Gimme your best shot._  It's more to shore up her own confidence than anything else- Rhesa's perfectly aware that if things came to blows, girl to fiend, things would go less than swimingly.  She'll just have to hope she's not alone at the time, and that whoever she's with can be convinced to be on _her_ side.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 23, 2004)

"Hush, Bright Star.  There's little enough need for your indulgences here," Lydia chides at Gwyn, patting Aeweth on the shoulder.  "I have little problem with seeing Madame Brie and seeing what she has to offer."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 23, 2004)

OOC:  I am sorry guys, but I am going to have to bow out of this one.  I am getting swamped at work (which is where I typically post) so I decided to cut out one of my pbp's, and unfortunetly this one is it.  Have fun guys!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Hush, Bright Star.  There's little enough need for your indulgences here," Lydia chides at Gwyn, patting Aeweth on the shoulder.  "I have little problem with seeing Madame Brie and seeing what she has to offer."



"I do not frequent such establishments myself; the price is too high, and what fun is there in pre-worn goods?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 23, 2004)

> "I do not frequent such establishments myself; the price is too high, and what fun is there in pre-worn goods?"



  *Lydia sighs.*

"In terms of her requests for help against those who are harassing her business."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

"In that manner, I will of course be willing to help, for a reasonable price.  Did we not discuss this already?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 23, 2004)

Alev's throat clenches on his cream a bit; he bites the spoon.

"Taste, Gwyn, please. We are all eventually playthings, if only to our own petty desires... Show these women respect, as they at least keep themselves in finer styles for their use. Much as we intend to do."

Not wanting to take this line of conversation further -- Gwyn is not one he wishes to push, nor one he would let himself be pushed by -- he turns to Sunedilar.

"Playing one side against the other, though, that's a good thought. That sort of thing would never occur to me: Already I see the benefits of our arrangement taking shape..."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 24, 2004)

"Well, I'm in favour of visiting the Madame's as well," Fabian decides, after a time spent apparently ignoring the conversation. "There's a lot I could accomplish there," he adds, without a hint of lewdness showing in his face.

He raises his wine glass and tilts it towards Dulanse, a token of thanks for something or another, then takes a sip and smiles contently.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2004)

((OOC: I'm back. Good to see you guys doing fairly well.))

Though the room was fairly populated with people moving here and there, laughing and talking, few seemed to take any notice of your group. However, Lydia did notice that when they began to discuss Madam Brie, a couple of the patrons started to eye them...though they did thier best to avoid eye contact.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 24, 2004)

Sunedilar looks back to Alev after a momentary glance directed at Gwyn and Aeweth, seeming to warn against speaking too plainly of Gwyn's hobbies. When he turns his eyes back to Alev he is onc again all business.

"Whether or not the parry and thrust of arguement will work depends largely on their repsecitive interests. If they conflict one another, so much the better for us. If not, we may simply have to choose which one is making the better offer, or divide ourselves and serve both if their needs are small enough, but still worth enough to them to make the deal worthwhile."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 29, 2004)

"Shall we be off to see the Madame, then? All this talk is putting me on nails -- I would prefer a bit of action."

As Alev scans the room, adjusting his knuckles across the hilt of his kukri, it seems clear that his idea of "action" is nowhere near as innocent as the usual innuendo.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 29, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Shall we be off to see the Madame, then? All this talk is putting me on nails -- I would prefer a bit of action."
> 
> As Alev scans the room, adjusting his knuckles across the hilt of his kukri, it seems clear that his idea of "action" is nowhere near as innocent as the usual innuendo.




"If she's available at this time, and she probably is.  Dulanse, you know the way, yes?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 3, 2004)

"Yes," says Aeweth nervously, _bumping_ her knee of the table leg as she shifts reluctantly to the center of her seat and closer to Gwyn.  "Let's get going."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

*Lydia rises from her seat, sweeping up and wrapping her dignity around her like a cloak.*

"Let us be off," she says, with a small smile and nod of her head.  She's quite willing to remove themselves from the inn to avoid further possible entaglements.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 6, 2004)

Gwyn slides smoothly from his seat, stretching catlike.  "Dulanse, where can we find her?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

*Lydia moves out onto the street, wanting to get away from those that might possibly overhear their intentions any more than they already have.*

"Indeed, where does the lady reside?  I would very much like the question of employment to be answered as soon as we've seen everyone.  I see no need to linger when there is work to be done," she says, giving a sharp nod.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 24, 2004)

After obtaining directions from Dulanse, Gwyn strides quickly and confidently through the streets, until he reaches the establishment of Madame Brie.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

"I assume the redoubtable Madam is home, Pretty Bird?  Since you know her so well, I assume you've set up an interview," Lydia says with a pointed glance at Dulanse.


----------



## Cepter (Mar 26, 2004)

Before Dulanse can answer, no doubt with a witty rejoinder of some kind, Sunedilar steals his thunder, delivering the readily apparent answer in his own particular...idiom.

"Dulanse has been with us all day, except when he was in the bath, and I rather doubt the madame joined him there unobserved. Once we arrive, I'm sure Dulanse's prior relationship will see us through to the lady of the house."

(OOC: Just wanted to make sure we can at least get somewhere if John continues to be busy)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2004)

((Alright...this is taking too long. I'll wait one more day...and then I'm going to move you guys that direction without John....))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*Lydia sighs as the other lollygag around, and takes it upon herself to enter the house of "joy."*

"She well get on with it then?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 12, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Lydia sighs as the other lollygag around, and takes it upon herself to enter the house of "joy."*
> 
> "She well get on with it then?"




"Quite," growls Gwyn, as he enter behind her.


----------



## Cepter (Apr 13, 2004)

Following close behind the other two, Sunedilar enters the house of ill-repute. He turns up his nose expectantly, but the Madame apparently uses carefully placed incense burners to conceal the usual scents of such a business, much to Sunedilar's relief. He steps to the forefront, with Dulanse behind him, and approaches to apparent doorman/bouncer of the establishment, standing aside only at the last minute to allow the nobleman to speak to the guard, standing just over Dulanse's right shoulder with a hand wrapped losely around a length of his spiked chain.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2004)

Aeweth enters the place with great reluctance and distaste, sticking close to Lydia.  Still, she looks around with some curiosity.


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

It is late at night as the party enters the establishment, labeled Mrs. Brie’s Boarding House on the outside, although few in the city of Taeirn aren’t aware what the building is actually used for.  And the lone figure quietly approaching the building, a half-demon named T’aria, knows exactly what it’s for too, given that her traveling companion Accalon Darcanda told her to meet him here.  His ability to find a whore house in any city he’s in is uncanny.  As the party negotiates their way past a tall and muscular doorman, T’aria recognizes one of them as someone she knows quite well.

Alev, Dulanse, Gwyn, Lydia, Rhesa, and Sunedilar enter the foyer, and the doorman closes the door from the inside, never saying a word to the party.  A young, attractive elven woman appears from behind a curtain and approaches.  With a big smile, braided blonde hair and a low-cut dress that is perhaps too small on her, given how it clings to her curves and pushes up her breasts in a manner that looks uncomfortable, she introduces herself.  

“Good evening!  I’m Valasia, and I hope we can entertain you tonight.”  She seems quite exuberant, not at all what one would expect from someone who has worked here for any length of time.  “Normally I’d ask what sort of evening you had planned, but with such a large, and um, diverse group,” she eyes Lydia and Rhesa as she says this, “I’m sure Madame Brie will want to cater to your needs herself.  If you’ll wait through here…” she says, pointing through an open doorway, “I’ll go tell her.”  The girl turns and heads for another doorway, this one covered by a light curtain.  Within the doorway she directed, the party sees a number of large, comfortable looking couches, with 4 young women lounging on them, erotic yet fairly tasteful artwork adorning the walls.  Also in this waiting room, talking with one of the ladies, is Accalon, and standing in a corner, apparently standing guard, is Alicia Gildenzee, whose height matches the 9 foot ceiling.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

The voice from with the hood was far normal than most would have suspected, male, young, eager but commanding where words that would describe it address the young petite human that seemed to be slightly nervous, “Have you been working long and what’s your name miss?”

The hood of cloak turns towards the commotion at the doorway and quickly judges rather or not that they are a threat to him or simply here for the wares.

Judging by their aura that they where not immediate threat to him he turns back to the young maiden in front of him addressing her both eagerly and hopefully as he makes a untying gesture at his breast level, “Do you mind showing me your wares?  A mans got to know what he’s buying…”









*OOC:*


Detect Good, and Detect Disease. Diplomacy /9


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

Gwyn eyes Alicia with an air of assessment; definitely not human, and a possible threat.  The rest of the girls he ignores; too frail to be decent companions, too sullied to be worth playing with.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

*T'aria, female half-fiend rogue2*

_Hmm... so Gwyn is here... that should be interesting. _

T'aria attempts to get a glance at Gwyn's companions, but they step inside before she can get a good look. She slips into the establishment behind the party, nodding in acknowledgement to the doorman as she enters the foyer.

_I wonder if Accalon is finished yet... I really don't care to stay here long. Although finding out what Gwyn and the crew he was with are up to may be worth a little time. I doubt it is the wares - Gwyn always seemed to like a different sort of... toy._


----------



## Telsar (May 31, 2004)

T’aria slips in just as the doorman closes the door.  He looks at her like he might intend to lay his hands on her, but her quick nod and her approach to the party convinces him that she’s with this group [OOC Bluff rolled 12+6=18]

Meanwhile, in an even seedier place just a few blocks away, Aligor Thunderaxe is enjoying a drink at one of his favorite taverns, the Rusty Guts.  It’s owner and bartender, a short balding human that everyone calls Rusty, decides it’s time to close the place for the night.  He sees only 3 patrons remaining, but one is Aligor.  He hopes this isn’t one of those nights that Aligor has had either too little, or too much, to drink.
“Alright everyone, time to go home to whoever loves ya, ‘cause it sure as hell ain’t me”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

*T'aria: half-fiend rogue2*

T'aria slips up behind the party into the 'showroom'.

"Gwyn, my old friend... surprising to see you here." She grins at him when he turns to look at her, then glides past the group to Accalon. "Are you not finished yet? By the nine hells, you spend more time in whorehouses than the Lord of Shadows does in darkness!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Ranger*

Gwyn smiles (coldly, but that's the best grin he's got) when he sees T'aria.  Life is many things around her, but poor and boring are none of them.  "A little out of your usual clime, aren't you?  And who's your friend?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 31, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, in an even seedier place just a few blocks away, Aligor Thunderaxe is enjoying a drink at one of his favorite taverns, the Rusty Guts.  It’s owner and bartender, a short balding human that everyone calls Rusty, decides it’s time to close the place for the night.  He sees only 3 patrons remaining, but one is Aligor.  He hopes this isn’t one of those nights that Aligor has had either too little, or too much, to drink.
> “Alright everyone, time to go home to whoever loves ya, ‘cause it sure as hell ain’t me”




"Wha? Ye know I just arrived, and there sure as hell ain't enuff drink in me to see me off.  Anuther mug of ale, and be quick about it!"   

With that, Aligor slaps the nearest wench on her backside, trying to quicken her step to the bar.  He had just arrived at the bar from a recent 'job' and needed to unwind a bit.  He is busily working on his new adornment; the fresh claw of an ettercap that he recently acquired.  A grin spreads on his face, as he remembers the ettercap charging at the dwarf in the darkness, not knowing what exactly its webbing had caught.  Unluckily for it, Aligor was ready and to his delight, the ettercap put up a good battle.  But Aligor is no stranger to the darkness, and its inhabitants.  

The table he sits at has stains of blood, as this is his favorite table that he has frequented in the past.  Many patrons have made the mistake to have been sitting in his chair when he arrived, but it was only a mistake they made once.  His recent jobs have had a lacking of substance, and he was looking for something else to do for the time being.  These simple repossessions for various people were becoming daunting to him.  

_What I wuldn't do for a true battle!  It seems as though my recent employers have not had much to offer me lately.  Where the hell is my ale?_


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

*T'aria: half-fiend rogue2*



			
				Gwyn said:
			
		

> "A little out of your usual clime, aren't you? And who's your friend?"



"Oh, just a little disagreement about a small job I was contracted to complete. Had to take a vacation for a while." She shrugged and leaned insolently against a nearby wall, smoothing out her full, floor-length skirt. "That's Accalon - my traveling companion for the time being. He worked freelance for the guild for a time." She smiled, showing slight fangs - although she hadn't mentioned what guild, she was sure that Gwyn would know she wasn't referring to any merchant or craftsman's guild.

T'aria looks about the lush interior of the brothel and lets her lip curl up in a sneer. "Not your usual... hobby, is it Gwyn?" She glances at the group and lets her eyes linger on Lydia and Aeweth. "Or is it?..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Nodding his head slightly in forgiveness at the young whore Accalon turns to his odd companion while is hood hides the annoyance that crosses his face but it does little to hide it from his tone, “Don't speech such falsehoods and I find that rather hard to believe, T'aria, but even if it’s true I’m not finished yet…”   He pauses almost like he tastes something of utter delicacy, “This town has much to savor and your keeping me from it.”

Seeing the approach of someone else to T’aria’s side he hopes for a distraction that will free him of her.  He barely notes their friendly conversation, or there discussion of him, as he turns back hoping to find the whore is some semblance of being undressed.

He frowns deep within the hood as he discovers that in the distraction,, and her shyness, that she stands still fully clothed.  He speaks tenderly and reaches out equally so, “Here milady, let me help you with that.”









*OOC:*


Detect Good, and Detect Disease, still waiting for results on this 
Diplomacy /9 on the whore.  
Bluff /7 also if she believes T’aria’s story


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> T'aria looks about the lush interior of the brothel and lets her lip curl up in a sneer. "Not your usual... hobby, is it Gwyn?" She glances at the group and lets her eyes linger on Lydia and Aeweth. "Or is it?..."




"Actually, I'm here on business.  Dulanse here [Gwyn gestures to him] thought we could find well-paying work.  I'm not here to play.  If I wanted that, I'd not be after paying for it."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 1, 2004)

Aeweth regards the brothel with undisguised revulsion... and a little bit of curisosity.  This is, after all, her first exposure to the seedy side of life, and she's always been inquisitive.  Her detached academic gaze lingers on some of the girls sitting on the couches before moving on the the decor.

To Rhesa, though, it's all old hat.  She's almost too busy sticking close to Lydia, being terrified of Gwyn, and being a combination of curious and replused by the half-ogre guard to see the fresh-faced young boy fumbling at a prostitute and recall her Priest of a long, long time ago (or at least, so it seems).

It was perhaps the closest she ever came to letting her double lives collide, and (in retrospect) she has to admit that there was a certain perverse manipulation about it.  Thinking about it now, she realizes that she was more like those around her then than she'd ever cared to be.  She shudders a little, internally.

Her Priest (being a good little servant of Heironius) was a fervent prothletyzer, paticularly amongst the poor, the dissolute, and the morally deficient.  His young, eager face showed up in brothels at a rate that would be disturbing to any potential companion of his if he hadn't been there to preach and convert.  Rhesa had occasionally wondered if there was something behind his choice of venue, but had reluctantly concluded that he simply felt he was needed most where virtue was farthest.

In any case, she had decided to test her young Priest.  Her ability to change her appearance was considerable, and so the Priest had no idea that the pretty young whore that was attempting to seduce him and the chaste young girl he was to eat dinner with later that evening were one and the same.  In the end it turned out it was over before it began; the young Priest's virtue held firm, and Rhesa was reduced to imagining (and darkly chuckling at the thought of) her own tearful confrontation with the philanderer.  She had considered, briefly, re-trying the experiment as a boy, and then realized what precisely she was considering and left for saner waters.

She is bumped out of her reverie by the appearance of T'aria, which causes her a brief start of panic, followed by several calmer emotions.  She was, to her knowledge, not being hunted by the guild- she been part of a botched scheme, but she hadn't snitched, and the organization wasn't nearly draconian enough to kill everyone involved in a failure.  The question is, why _was_ she here?  And does she recognize me?  What if she does?  _Bugger, this could get messy._  She considers using her magic to make her appearance a bit more convincing, but there's no way she could slip away to use it.

Rhesa's current disguise check is +5 (ranks) +3 (charisma) +2 (synergy from bluff, since I am acting "in character") and possibly, with DM discretion, +5 (minor details only- the only notable thing is her arms and legs, which are concealed from sight anyway).  T'aria might get a +4 (recognizes on sight) or +6 (friends or associates) to see through it.  Rhesa will have taken 10.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 1, 2004)

Alev surveys the room, taking time at the first mirror to be sure his eyes are still appropriately pink. When he's comfortable with his surroundings he dumps himself into a comfortable chair, yawning with wile.

He raises his hand, points upward as he lays his elbow on the armrest. "Won't someone curl her hair around my finger as my companion works up a contract?" he says, firmly.

His gaze, however, stays ever toward Dulanse and Sunedilar.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 1, 2004)

Valasia quickly disappears through the curtained passageway, or as quickly as she can with a dress that’s nearly cutting off her ability to breathe.

Accalon observes everyone carefully, and after a few seconds [it takes 3 rounds to get specifics on Detect Good and Disease], realizes everyone but himself is sadly disease-free, and the lone island of goodness is the prostitute he’s trying to talk with.  As he negotioates with her [Diplomacy rolled 5+9=14], he realizes her shyness might be attributable to a little bit of fear over someone not willing to show their face.  But before Accalon can continue persuading her, one of the other prostitutes, a bit older and perhaps more weathered, gets up and slides herself between them, her hands roaming over him.  As her hands reach Accalon’s waist, she says “Ah, that’s quite a nice bulge, you obviously need someone a little more experienced.  Shall we go upstairs?”  Accalon realizes the bulge she has her hand on is his money pouch.

The shy girl looks a bit relieved, backs up a bit, and looks over the party, perhaps hoping for someone less intimidating.  As Alev sits down, the girl seems much more attracted to the well-groomed man than she did the man covering his features.  She smiles as she sits beside him on his chair’s armrest.  “My hair’s available, kind sir.  Should I know you?  By your bearing you must be a nobleman, or at least related to one”

T’aria, bantering with Gwyn, happens to notice Aeweth.  She seems a little familiar, but it’s hard to place from where.  By Aeweth’s apparent innocence, the revulsion over a simple brothel, perhaps she’s someone she stole from once.  A theory which is supported when Aeweth notices T’aria; it’s clear to the half-demon that this girl recognizes her from somewhere.

[T’aria fails to recognize Rhesa.  Spot rolled 11+6+4(bonus)=21 vs DC 25.  T’aria realizes Aeweth’s recognition: Sense Motive rolled 12+10=22 vs. Bluff rolled 5+6+5(bonus for just momentary recognition)=16]

At the Rusty Guts, one of Aligor’s fellow patrons, an aging and obviously drunk human, responds to Aligor’s orders “Thash tellin’ him.  Thish damn bartender is stingy on the drinks.  Gimme another too!  My new dwarf friend is buyin’”  The barmaid rushes Aligor his ale with a scowl on her face, obviously dismayed at having to work past closing time.  The third patron, a halfling, apparently worried how things might progress, puts a few coins on his table and quickly heads for the door, avoiding eye contact with everyone.

The bartender yells at Aligor.  “Alright, ya got your ale.  Drink it fast and get outta here... if you wanna buy a bottle to take home with ya, that’s fine.  If ya don’t watch it, I’ll let the barmaid wash off all that blood from yer table ya like so much.”  The barmaid actually turns a bit green at the thought.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

*T'aria, half-fiend rogue2*

T'aria ignors Accalon's reply, sole reason for verbally prodding him in the first place being forgotten as Gwyn mentions that there was a possible job in the offering.

"Work? Might you need one with my skills, dear old friend? I find myself... currently unemployed, and working with you again would always be welcome." She smiles again. 

She looks again at the eyeglass-wearing blonde that is hovering close to the other female in Gwyn's party. _She looks so familiar... but from where? And I could have sworn I saw some recognition there..._ _Some fear, too... hmm... probably someone I stole from once. She gives off an aura of victum._ The thought causes T'aria to grin at the blonde, her small fangs obvious even in the dim light of the room.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> At the Rusty Guts, one of Aligor’s fellow patrons, an aging and obviously drunk human, responds to Aligor’s orders “Thash tellin’ him.  Thish damn bartender is stingy on the drinks.  Gimme another too!  My new dwarf friend is buyin’”  The barmaid rushes Aligor his ale with a scowl on her face, obviously dismayed at having to work past closing time.  The third patron, a halfling, apparently worried how things might progress, puts a few coins on his table and quickly heads for the door, avoiding eye contact with everyone.
> 
> The bartender yells at Aligor.  “Alright, ya got your ale.  Drink it fast and get outta here... if you wanna buy a bottle to take home with ya, that’s fine.  If ya don’t watch it, I’ll let the barmaid wash off all that blood from yer table ya like so much.”  The barmaid actually turns a bit green at the thought.




Aligor glances over at the Human in disbelief as he sits at his table.  With a quick reaction, Aligor's eyes gleam and he pushes the human with a sudden force of the chair and send him sprawling onto the floor.

"Whattaya think yer doin?  Get yer own ale!"   Watching the halfling walk out in a hurry, he yells after him, "And take this no good  fer nuthin human with ya!"  He immediately kicks the human towards the door, to help him on his way...

At the mention of the barmaid cleaning off his table, Aligor simply glares at Rusty for a few seconds.  He has only begun to drink and the effects are not sitting in yet.  He then grins at Rusty and begins a loud hearty laugh.

"Ya almost has me there Rusty!  I never figured ya fer a jokster!"   Then giving a serious look at Rusty, "If'n ya were serious, then I guess I would have to stain the table again.  But where would I git the blood?"   Eying Rusty while his hands grip at his axe, making sure that Rusty knew what he was getting himself into.  He suddenly breaks into another series of hearty laughs.  "I would like to take yer offer and git me a bottle of yer finest dwarven ale.  I was only kiddin with ya Rusty.  It's been a long day, I need to unwind and you do have my favorite table in this town!  It's too early to close up!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon fills the slight urge to slide the hood down but it disappears quickly as the older women steps in.  He studies her quickly and concludes that her better days of whoring are over and that the younger shy lady would be having far more customers while his gifted corrupted her body and there’s likewise.

His hand firmly, obviously in the intent that it should not come back, guides the woman’s hand away from his coin purse while his voice carries a witty and charmed quality he doesn’t really fill at the moment, “A nice enough bulge for two, and if it’s experience she needs than what better way?”

From deep within the cloak his green eyes trail the young whore with a predator like intensity.  He leans in and whispers into the whore’s ear, “Double your rate if you can convince her to join us.”









*OOC:*


Diplomacy /9


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric 3 of Wee Jas*

*Lydia steps into the room, and regards the artwork with an appraising eye.*

"Fairly pleasent decor, if a bit too vulgar for my tastes," she comments softly.  

*She eyes the hooded man and the woman with the spiked crown, then glances back over at Sunedilar and Dulanse.*

"Pretty Bird, do I have to go find the Madame myself or do we have to wait until our Peacock has found a girl to match his eyes?" she says to Dulanse, gesturing over at Alev.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 1, 2004)

*Alicia the Half-Ogre*

Alicia studies each of the new arrivals in turn with narrow eyes. She was well aware that too many people at once were a threat... Much better to be all alone with a pretty young man, oh yes indeed. She smiles at the young priest of whatshisnameius, and makes an obscene gesture with her tongue.  
 A sudden spasm rushes trough her arms and her fists clench like claws. Pearls of sweat form on her face, and her gaze is suddenly very far away.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 1, 2004)

Dulanse responds “Although the thought of what you might find, Lydia, while roaming through the halls of this place is amusing to no end, especially if dear Aeweth accompanies you,” to whom he gives a charming smile, “it shouldn’t take Madame Brie long, I’d imagine.”

Accalon’s would-be companion eyes light up at the prospect of more money [Diplomacy rolled 11+9=20], and she quickly goes over to her younger coworker and whispers in her ear, while squeezing her arm in a manner that looks rather painful.  The younger girl fidgets, then starts to rise from Alev’s side, while giving him a hopeful, almost pleading look.

At the tavern, the human, sprawled on the floor, starts to protest, but the halfling seems particularly concerned for his well-being and places a hand over his mouth to shut him up.  The halfling says “Don’t worry friend, we’ll find somewhere else and I’ll buy you that free drink”, still making a point of not looking at the bartender or Aligor.  The human seems much happier now, at the prospect of free liquor, and the halfling helps the elderly human to his feet, and they both head for the exit.  The bartender looks a little shaken by Aligor’s “joking” threat [Intimidate rolled 11+6=17], but recovers enough to say “Alright, since ya are such an old customer, I kin make an exception this once and stay open.”  Of course, it isn’t just this once, he’s had to stay open for the rowdy dwarf before… and his sigh indicates he knows he’ll probably do it again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon hooded and cloaked figure turned as watched the occupants of the room and their movements with a little less indifference than normal.  His thoughts ranged from the sudden number of people here.  This was far busier than he imagined this place normal was and he silently wondered why but he didn’t lingered on it for long as his goat legged companion seemed rather interested in some of the new arrivals.  Again neither his eyes nor his thoughts linger on that for long and they quickly turned to the only mattered that did.  A frown of distain spread across his face as he watched the old whore dig her nails into the young ladies arm as he didn’t very much like her form of convincing.  

He cloak swayed at the half step he took towards them but he quickly stops deciding that it would be best to not make a scene.  Besides he thought wryly, _I can make the old whore pay in ways she never imagined…_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The shy girl looks a bit relieved, backs up a bit, and looks over the party, perhaps hoping for someone less intimidating.  As Alev sits down, the girl seems much more attracted to the well-groomed man than she did the man covering his features.  She smiles as she sits beside him on his chair’s armrest.  “My hair’s available, kind sir.  Should I know you?  By your bearing you must be a nobleman, or at least related to one”




Alev stares back, a bit aghast.

"No, child, I'm not. And you don't need to call me _sir_, either -- I have a name, you know. Not that I'm going to _tell_ it to you, but you could at least make one up."

"Ask her if you need help." He gestures toward Lydia with a graceless swipe through the air. "She's _good_ at it."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

The young whore looks disappointed at Alev’s response to her, but then resigns to her fate as both girls walk back to Accalon.  The young girl smiles, perhaps only partially forced, and says “Jovana tells me you’re man enough for two of us”, referring to her older co-worker.  “My name is Loni, and Madame Brie insists we charge extra for that, but if you have the coin, we’ll negotiate upstairs”.

Suddenly, a voice is heard: “Which one of you wants to feel this wand first!” a strange, straggly voice that comes from the curtained doorway.  Everyone who turns to look sees the odd image of a two and half foot tall creature, apparently female by its clothing and make up, apparently a goblin by her pointed ears and broad, flat nose.  And apparently hostile by the wand in her hand, pointed at the party.  Valasia the elf stands behind her.

But as the goblin sees Dulanse, her attitude suddenly shifts, and the middle-aged goblin smiles. “Dooley!  And here I thought it was someone dangerous!”  They both laugh at this, and the newcomers realize what Alicia and Accalon already know, that this is Madame Brie.  She asks “Well, what are you doing here?  If you came alone, I might think you’re looking for some fun… “ she winks at Dulanse, suggesting she knows what he likes, whatever that might be, “…but as I’ve tried to smack into Valasia, a large group of well-armed travelers is almost always looking for trouble, not entertainment.”  Valasia looks down at the floor at the chastisement.

Dulanse explains to his old friend that he heard on the grapevine that she’d been having trouble with some sort of harassment, and his friends are quite adept at… harassing back.  She says “No, no, your source got it wrong.  It’s more theft than harassment.  But I’m surprised you’re even in town, Dooley, with the wedding and all.”  Dulanse doesn’t know what she’s talking about, and she explains that, by what she’s heard, Lord Delryn is engaged to be married in Keldenar, a city some 50 miles north.  “Was it not just 8 months past that the lord lost another beloved fiancée?  Perhaps this time he’ll find happiness.”  She smirks with that last comment

Those here who know Dulanse know his background with Lord Delryn, and know that the idea of the man having any happiness, especially through marriage, is enough to force Dulanse into action.  Dulanse, face beet red, says simply “I must go.  And I must go alone.”  Turning to Madame Brie “My apologies, but my allies here can help you.” He somehow manages a small smile “Well, if you pay them their worth.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 2, 2004)

"So, you have a thief problem?  I believe we should be able to assist.  Are we discussing burglary, robbery, or embezzlement?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon notes the smile with a small well-hidden one of his own as the two whores approach.  It amused him as much as it annoyed him but he didn’t deny that, at least to himself, something about the younger one struck a cord with him.  As he listened intently to her he tried to place it but like most thing he quickly grew tired of contemplating it when there was work to be done.

Nodding his head slightly in greeting he speaks quietly from deep with his hood, “Loni, that’s pretty, and extra coins are fine,” He chuckles lightly amused at the double meaning of the dark joke that neither will get, “I of course have more than coins to give to you milady.”

His head turns briefly to the commotion but seeing only Madame Brie he quickly takes an each whore by the hand showing his desire to precede upstairs, “My ladies shall we start to negotiate then?”


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

“Burglary” Madame Brie says.  “Definitely burglary”.  Her beady eyes scan the party.  “You’re quite an attractive group, aren’t you.  Well, most of you”  She looks a bit disappointed at Sunedilar… and looks especially pleased with Aeweth.  “If you’re more pretty than you are strong, I have better ways for you to make money.  But then again, if Dooley hasn’t slit your throats yet, you must be capable.”

“What’s been stolen from me are three of my best girls, over the last 30 days or so.  First thing I… heh heh,  convince them about when they start working here, is that they aren’t going to leave.  But 30 days ago, the first girl ups and tells me she’s quitting.  After I tried to beat some sense in her, I realized she was under a spell.  I know a charm when I see one… hell, I’ve laid enough of them on people myself.  So I quit focusing on her and tried to track down who had done it.  Her last client was someone new, someone who’d never been here before.  I never did track him down.  But while I was searching, the stupid whore ran away.”

Two weeks later, another girl runs away.  Now I’ve been watching the clients, just in case he came back, and her last client didn’t look the same at all, although he was new too, so I thought maybe the first girl’s departure was just inspiring some rebellion.  Well, a day spent downstairs…” when she says downstairs, the girls from the waiting room and Valasia noticeably flinch, “a day downstairs convinced them to mind.”

“Then, 3 days ago, another girl… this one I know didn’t run on her own.  This one’s been here since she was 12, and wouldn’t know where to run to.  And again… the last guy she was seen talking to was someone totally new.  Either the guy responsible has a lot of people working for him, or he’s a doppleganger, or he’s an illusionist.”

“They only clue I have is, yesterday one of our regular clients, a merchant, said he’d seen the first missing girl working the street over on Gorgon’s Way.  This client always had a thing for her, I’m not sure he told me everything.  Planned on having Alicia” she motions to the half-ogre “have a chat with him next time he’s due in, which is 2 days from now.”

“So… think you can get my girls back?  And the head of this ass who’s sneaking around my place of business, stealing my hard-earned property… yeah, I want his head.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-fiend Ranger*

"We should be able to do this for you, though there will need to be a discussion of remuneration.  The lady (indicating T'aria) and I can go to this Gorgon's Way, and find this missing girl of yours, see what she can tell us.  If you are willing to wait two days to speak to this client, we can wait that long as well; if not, we can have a chat with him.  In the meantime, we will need to watch your establishment for signs of this "burglar;" Lydia can perhaps look for signs of magics being worked.  On the other hand, you can't afford to take another loss, so we should bait the trap as well; perhaps dearest Aeweth would be so kind?"

*Gwyn's cruel smile reaches his eyes this time; it is not a pleasant sight to behold.*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 2, 2004)

Aeweth stops looking disconcertedly at T'aria (_are those_ fangs, _or am I imagining things?_ she thinks, and Rhesa thinks the same thing) to sputter in indignation.  "Certainly not!" she says, perhaps a little too loudly, and glances at Lydia for backup.  "However much it may _amuse_ you to think of me debasing myself just _hoping_ the person we're looking for comes along and encorcles me into doing the exact same thing somewhere else for the rest of my life, it hardly seems like the most efficient way to go about things."  She sniffs distainfully.  "No, certainly not."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Ranger*

"Very well, little Aeweth, what do _you_ propose to do?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 2, 2004)

_All right, ditz,_ thinks Rhesa, thinking at a rapid pace, _make yourself useful or they might just leave you to Gwyn's tender mercies._

"For starters, don't call me _little,_"  she hisses.  And Rhesa thinks, _And don't piss him off so much he _eats_ us, either._  Aeweth regains some composure.  "Before you suggested the less tasteful part of your scheme, you covered most of what should be done.  Track down the leads and question them.  Although I might suggest that anyone _you_ question won't be in any condition to answer any more, later, if we care to.  Additionally... there are some magical means of tracking stolen _items._  If something... if something could be irreversably placed on someone's person, they could be tracked that way.  Oh!  Also, it might be wise to regularly check the, um, employees for magic.  Every morning, say.  There should be signs of any lingering charms, if that's how it's being done."  Aeweth comes to a stop and smiles, quite pleased with herself.  And Rhesa hopes that she's pulled off the difficult balancing act of appearing to useful to discard but not be so smart it's out of character for the airhead.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Ranger*

"You _can_ think after all.  How marvelous."  Despite his words, Gwyn looks slightly disappointed.  "The question is, not-so-little Aeweth, can you work any of those magics?  Can you track an item planted on one of these whores?  If so, your scheme has merit; if not, well, we shall call it a valiant attempt, no?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 2, 2004)

*T'aria: female half-fiend rogue2*

Before Accalon can leave for upstairs, T'aria places a hand on his arm. "Accalon, dear fellow - we are dicussing _employment_; perhaps you would wait to see what is offered, hmm?" She lowers her voice. "Perhaps you could negotiate with the Madam for discounted use of the... facilities?"

She turns back to the room. T'aria nods when Gwyn indicates her. _Yes... checking out this runaway property should be along our lines..._ 

She grins at the interaction between Gwyn and the blonde. _What did Gwyn call her? Ah yes, Aeweth._



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "You _can_ think after all. How marvelous." Despite his words, Gwyn looks slightly disappointed. "The question is, not-so-little Aeweth, can you work any of those magics? Can you track an item planted on one of these whores? If so, your scheme has merit; if not, well, we shall call it a valiant attempt, no?"



"Not a bad idea, Aeweth. Although is there not a way to locate people magically as well? Not that I have any such magics, but," T'aria looks at Gwyn, "if she cannot," gesturing at Aeweth, "perhaps one of your other companions can magically locate people or objects? And check for magic being worked?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon with whores in hand turns to T'aria at the mention at the discount.  In the dark folds of his cloak his green eyes light up as he address her with a slightly wheezy voice, something that T'aria had long since came to realize was a sign of his excitement, “T'aria, my dear, that is wonderful news but I’m afraid that on a busy night such as this that I would lose my entertainment for the evening if I don’t take advantage of it now.”  The cloak nods slightly in the direction of the others, “I mean one of them already tried to still my dear Loni here.”

He seems to unconsciously draw the whores closer to his side at the thought of it happening again, “I would indeed be interested, if you would put as so kind as to put a good word in for me?"  It’s a question he doesn't really expect an answer to as he continues, "I would very much like to leave in your capable hands while I handle these ladies with mine.”


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 2, 2004)

"Or perhaps," Alev offers, finally, "we can dispense with the smoke and mirrors and take a more direct approach. I think it's fair to assume he means to use these girls for business, not pleasure... and I'm also guessing he's pretty small-time, if he has your girl working the street. From that... well, there are just _dozens_ of ways to induce a confrontation."

The pale elf leans back, seeming displeased at being a contributor to this conversation.

"Tell me, Madame Brie, which is more important to you: Recovery of property, or punishment for its theft? There are far more ways to accomplish one than both."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> “They only clue I have is, yesterday one of our regular clients, a merchant, said he’d seen the first missing girl working the street over on Gorgon’s Way.  This client always had a thing for her, I’m not sure he told me everything.  Planned on having Alicia” she motions to the half-ogre “have a chat with him next time he’s due in, which is 2 days from now.”
> 
> “So… think you can get my girls back?  And the head of this ass who’s sneaking around my place of business, stealing my hard-earned property… yeah, I want his head.”




Alicia starts hearing her name spoken, only then realises that the mistress had returned. She answers in a half-audible growl, both bestial and child-like.
"You will have his head, mistress. And I will have his other parts. To... chat with."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 2, 2004)

*T'aria: female half-fiend rogue2*



			
				Accalon said:
			
		

> “I would indeed be interested, if you would put as so kind as to put a good word in for me?" It’s a question he doesn't really expect an answer to as he continues, "I would very much like to leave in your capable hands while I handle these ladies with mine.”





"If you must, I suggest you hurry with your... 'dear Loni', as it is unlikely I could effectively negotiate your terms without you here." Her tone suggests that while she may still negotiate for Accalon, she probably wouldn't brother to push for a discount without him there. "After all, the whores will be here later - I doubt that the job opportunity will last as long." T'aria smiles and turns away in a dismissing manner. Accalon knows from previous experience that at this point she is just as likely to not say a word about him to the Madam as she is to attempt to negotiate his terms; she has made mention in the past of disapproving, not of his hobby, but of his overriding obsession with it. He's seen that smile before as she cheerfully conned a man down on his luck from his last coin.



			
				Alev said:
			
		

> "Tell me, Madame Brie, which is more important to you: Recovery of property, or punishment for its theft? There are far more ways to accomplish one than both."





Looking at the elf, she nodded. _Indeed a good question - that can make a difference on how to proceed, although I dare say I don't care for the manner in which it was suggested._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon as usual simply shrugs of T'aria concerns as in his eyes she cared far too much about coins, which was simply another tool for his cause and as of right now his purse was fat.

Not wanting to deal with an angry T'aria Accalon sighs and calls out while she walks away, “I have far more faith in your ability to negotiate than you seem to have but I shall do my best to hurry my, dear T'aria.”

Whores still in hand he address them as he lightly guides them now, “Come along, I have much need for you my ladies...”


----------



## Cepter (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir: Human/Male (Fighter)*

Sunedilar has watched the games being played with studied disinterest. This palce was already showing him much regarding the weaknesses of such a place, a way to enter and scout without being noticed. A few women in here could certainly gather much valuable information.

_And of course, if they were...infected before their arrival, we could find a city full of bloated corpses._

He returns to the conversations at hand. Dulanse leaving the group comes as no surprise. His business with his old rival sways him more than it should, but at least he had provided something before departing. The other members of the group bandy about suggestions ranging from obtuse to direct, but a few questions still needed answers. Sunedilar turns to the Madame to ask the first of them.

"There is also the question of how quiet you wish to keep this business. Would it hurt your trade here if your clients were aware of this little affair, or would you rather that the one responsible be made an example of?


----------



## Telsar (Jun 2, 2004)

The 2 ladies escort Accalon upstairs, although both seemed interested in the conversation that was taking place here.  Perhaps concerned that they might be the next ones to be ensorcelled.  Or that the party might use them as bait, which they seemed almost willing to do to one of their own.

Madame Brie answers Alev’s and  Sunedilar’s questions. “I want my property back, but it’s the time and effort spent training them that I’m really losing.  It won’t do me any good if their minds are still clouded.  I may as well train new girls if that’s the case… I can turn over a couple of rocks and find new girls.  But if you find the guy responsible, my understanding is magic generally stops after it’s caster is dead.  I’ll pay a bit for my girls back free of all magic, but I’ll pay more for the guy’s head.  As for the clients, at the moment they don’t know anything.  Well, except that one now…”  She’s looking at Accalon heading upstairs as she says that. “But apparently he knows one of you… I assume if he turns out to be a problem, professionals like yourselves will deal with him.  But no one else should know.  Even the merchant I mentioned just asked why I had her working Gorgon’s Way.  But if word gets out that my girls can be found somewhere else, hell yes it’s going to hurt trade, and if it gets that far, then I’ll want retribution to be very public.  But if you find the girls, can’t find the guy and can’t free them of the spell or whatever, it’s best if they breathed their last in some cold, dark alley.”

To Alicia she says, “Loyal as always.”, giving her a smile she hardly ever gives any of the girls.  “You help these people find this guy, and I’m sure they won’t mind if you play with him a bit before he dies.  And you can keep an eye on them too… friends of Dooley’s should be trustworthy, but you never know.”  Madame Brie clearly doesn’t seem to mind if the party knows this mountainous half-ogre could be a threat to them if they betray her.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 3, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar directs a coldly appraising look towards the Madame's warrior, sizing her up in case conflict becomes unavoidable, but he quickly looks back to the group and the Madame to further discuss plans and motives.

"I would disagree with Alev as far as the motives being simple business. As Madame Brie pointed out, one can turn over a rock and find women who will sell their bodies. It would be cheaper and easier to simply recruit, rather than steal from someone as cutthroat as Madame Brie. Unless there is some great secret skill you impart to your whores, a small time criminal could not put together the kind of facility that would attract wealthy clients. Do you know of anyone whom you would consider an enemy, who either has the magical skills to commit the acts you have described or who has the resources to aquire those who can? If you do, I would think some of us should pay that one a visit, while others attempt to find one or more of the missing women to attempt to break the spell or gain information by...some other means."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 3, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> “But apparently he knows one of you… I assume if he turns out to be a problem, professionals like yourselves will deal with him. But no one else should know. Even the merchant I mentioned just asked why I had her working Gorgon’s Way. But if word gets out that my girls can be found somewhere else, hell yes it’s going to hurt trade, and if it gets that far, then I’ll want retribution to be very public. But if you find the girls, can’t find the guy and can’t free them of the spell or whatever, it’s best if they breathed their last in some cold, dark alley.”



"You needn't worry, Madam. He will not become a problem - and if he gives indication of becoming one, he will be taken care of." T'aria gives a slight bow in the Madam's direction.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 3, 2004)

Madame Brie smiles at T'aria, a big smile with a couple teeth missing, apparently pleased at the show of respect.

Then she studies Sunedilar for a moment.  At first, by his appearance, there wasn't much to be impressed with, but she may have misjudged.  "I have quite a few enemies.  That punk Hectaras, young human, thinks he can start a thieves' guild.  This city hasn't had an organized thieves guild for 20 years.  Guilds are formed for protection, and most criminals here have no problem getting around the laughable city guard.  He says when he gets set up, I'll be working for him!  That brat isn't fit to wipe my ass."

"But he doesn't have much money, and no magic that I know of.  If it's him, he's got a new partner.  The only problem I've had with anyone with magical ability was a priest of Heironeous.  He used to come around here, spewing his arrogant condemnation, saying he was going to shut us down.  All his ranting did was tell more people about the place.  My business increased by half after that.  Haven't seen him in a year, though."

"And of course, there's been others who have tried to set up their own brothels... they're all very dead now.  But if someone else is trying, I'll hear word of where he's setting up eventually.  But I don't think I can wait that long with girls disappearing."

"Oh.  And as for special skills imparted to the girls... that's a trade secret."  Sunedilar receives a smile as well.


While everyone is making plans and ironing out details, Accalon spends an enjoyable hour with the two young whores, after paying them of course, who apparently do know a skill or two.  What they don't know is that Accalon is paying them in more than coins; spreading Asteral's Doom, a horrible but slowly incubating disease. [Loni rolls 20 and resists the first attempt, but both fail their saves thereafter].  Jovana seems detatched once she has her money, but, during a quiet moment, Loni asks Accalon "Are you going to help Madame Brie?  She's a lot more upset about about this then she lets on.  I think she's afraid of whoever's doing the kidnapping, and this is the first I've seen her afraid of anyone".  Jovana gives Loni a pinch, making it clear she doesn't think Brie would like having her talk behind her back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Finished with his divine deeds for the day Accalon dressed slowly while a small smile appeared on his young face.  It wasn’t the profane acts he had just accomplished but the simple fact that Loni’s body had rejected his gift the first time and it wasn’t until the second time that his gift had taken root.  This was usual, very unusual indeed and he tried to think upon the number of whores who had resisted his disease over the years…   The number was small, and consisted of only half of the fingers on a single hand, and considering the unusual thoughts of attraction he had felt earlier he slightly wondered, though he would deny hoped, that his deepest desire a true love and sister in arms was dressing before him. 

He had been watching the gift slowly spread from Loni’s womanhood through her lower stomach, it was something he often did when time allowed…  The disease looked like a crimson and blood red mist and the symbolism of the color was not lost upon the devoted Accalon. 

The soft voice of the light brown haired whore surprised him and interrupted his thoughts but he found himself smiling in the blue eyes of Loni.  His smile doesn’t last long as he gives the older, and nearly forgotten whore, a frown of open distain and he replies to her curtly, “I bet the Madame would be equal displeased to know that one of her girls was damaged, and by someone who couldn’t afford to play restitution.  That was the second and the last time you touch her in such a manner, clear?”

Making a clear motion that he is through with Jovana the older whore turns and leaves obviously upset at receiving such a scolding from a client.   Accalon pays her little heed as he takes a set upon the bed and gestures for Loni to take a set next to him.  

His face softens into a reassuring look and his voice grows soft as he speaks to her, “I have a companion negotiating right now for me down below so yes I do indeed intend to help both you and the good Madame.  What has the trouble again my dear..?  I think it was something about your colleague running off, and just how much do you know about it?  He gives a small wink as he tries to put her at ease, “And why is she scared of losing a few ladies when she still has you?”









*OOC:*


I would really do a number on the timetable of Accalon left the room so I figured I might as well make use of this...  Besides it gives Telsar another way to pass information.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 3, 2004)

"I think, then, that we have a fair division of labor.  T'aria and I shall go to Gorgon's Way, and see if we can locate these missing girls; if we find them, we will see if they can talk.  Sunedilar and Alev, if you will be so kind, can locate this Hectaras and see if he is involved.  Lydia and Aeweth can stay here, blend in without getting their hands dirty, and watch any new customers for signs of sorceries; if you see anything suspicious, it should be a simple matter for- Alicia, was it?-to restrain them.  Is this acceptable to all."  Gwyn's naturally imperious tone makes the last sound like a statement, rather than a question.  "Madame, if you could describe the missing girls?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 3, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*

Having been served another bottle of wine from Rusty, Aligor begins his usual nights activities.

"Git over here Rusty!  A dwarf shuld never drink alone."  He extends the bottle of wine to Rusty, gesturing for him to have a seat at the table.

He starts his usual rants and Rusty sits there and listens.  Well, he pretends to listen, but all of this has been heard many times before.  Rusty pretends to take drinks, but only sips a few here and there, as not to get Aligor angry.  He has seen Aligor angry one too many times and feels sorry for the times that many drunkards have been on the dwarf's bad side.  It was not too long ago that the city watch had to be called in to deal with Aligor, who had bet a few strangers that he could out-fight them bare handed.  Again, he was drunk, but those strangers still had no chance.  He almost beat one to death, before the guards separated the group and threw him in a cell for the night.  

"Rusty!  Wher the hell is yer head?  Are ya even listenin to me?  It seems to me that ya got something on yer mind.  If'n sumthin's botherin ya, I can take care of it!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I think, then, that we have a fair division of labor.  T'aria and I shall go to Gorgon's Way, and see if we can locate these missing girls; if we find them, we will see if they can talk.  Sunedilar and Alev, if you will be so kind, can locate this Hectaras and see if he is involved.  Lydia and Aeweth can stay here, blend in without getting their hands dirty, and watch any new customers for signs of sorceries; if you see anything suspicious, it should be a simple matter for- Alicia, was it?-to restrain them.  Is this acceptable to all."  Gwyn's naturally imperious tone makes the last sound like a statement, rather than a question.  "Madame, if you could describe the missing girls?"



  "That should be simple enough, Bright Star.  And I rather think I would be able to persuade those that dare enter with too much magic on them to seek their prey elsewere... perhaps in your clutches," Lydia says with a faint smile.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 4, 2004)

Loni seems relaxed beside Accalon, much more so than when they first met.  “I’m afraid my skills couldn’t begin to make up for 3 missing girls, but I thank you for the compliment. All three were… touched in the head or something.  I heard the first say that she had found a better calling, whatever that meant.  Brie couldn’t find out what she meant either, even after some terrible persuasion.  And then she ran off… Madame Brie is sure that a john cast a spell on her.  Then another girl ran off.  And a few days ago, Missandra ran away.  She’s been here longer than just about anyone.  And I didn’t tell Madame Brie this, but before she left, Missy, I mean, Missandra, told me that she was 'going to be richer than anyone she's ever known', those were her exact words.  I haven’t told Madame Brie… if she found out I knew Missy was acting funny and didn’t tell before she left…”  She shudders, leaving the sentence unfinished.

Downstairs, the aging goblin tells Gwyn, “There isn’t much of anything they have in common.  The first girl, Miri, is short, about twice my height [putting her about 5 foot tall], with short black hair, 18 years old.  The second was Jeleneth, tall, wavy dark hair with light streaks, 24 or so.  And last was dear Missandra, she’s…”, after some calculation in her head, “29, that’s right.  Somewhat tall, very long blond hair, down to her ass.  Dumb as an illithid victim, but that’s a quality a lot of clients look for.”  She adds, “If these 2  are staying here,” referring to Lydia and Aeweth, “ I’ll try and find something upstairs they can wear that will let them blend in better.”

And at the Rusty Guts, Rusty looks conflicted on what he should tell the dwarf.  “Aligor, even if I had a problem, not all’o’us need things solved with a bloody axe.”  Suddenly, the door bursts open, and two young men come in, both brown haired and close enough in appearance to be brothers.  But one is a bit taller than the other, and he does the speaking.  “Rusty, whatcha doing open?  We came to deliver this message; if we knew you’d be here, we wouldn’t have had to get our hands bloody.”  The other brother opens a sack, and dumps what appears to be a dead, black cat on one of the other tables.  He then pulls out a long thin dagger with some kind of symbol on it, and pins the cat to the table with one downward jab.  “If you had seen this in the morning, you would have known what it meant, right?  Get rid of the dwarf and we can talk about what you owe Hex.”

Rusty gets up, apparently very upset “You tell yer boss what I owe ‘im is a fat lip!”  He rolls up his sleeve.  “If ya need me to show ya what one looks like so you can tell ‘im, then lets get to it”.  But the two young men draw short swords, and Rusty’s usual weapon, a hefty crowbar, is 10 feet away at the bar.

[Combat will more than likely begin next post, unless Aligor just leaves or talks them out of it  .
Initiatives:
Aligor  16
Thugs   14
Rusty    8]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods his head as the young girl’s worried words, “You took a risk in trusting me and I shall do the same to you…”  He smiles reassuringly into her blue eyes, “Your safe Loni, I have no desire to see you harmed.”  He looks distant as he continues, “Indeed, I would agree that they where complied to do something they didn’t plan on…” 

Thinking upon the situation Accalon stands up gathering his last few items in the process.  He seems to hesitate between leaving and asking another question, finally he settles on asking them and he quickly turns back to young whore, “Loni?  Did any of them share the same clients?  Did they share anything in common besides working here?  Has anyone approached you or have you felt weird or noticed anything weird?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

"Very well, then.  Where is Gorgon's Way?"  Once he receives this information, and barring any complications, he will go to Gorgon's Way and begin looking for Miri and the other girls, taking T'aria along if she is willing.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> She adds, “If these 2  are staying here,” referring to Lydia and Aeweth, “ I’ll try and find something upstairs they can wear that will let them blend in better.”




"Um, couldn't we blend in as guards?  Like, uh, Alicia here?"  Rhesa knows the answer, but Aeweth would ask, so she asks.  _I mean, for Gods sake, Aeweth couldn't guard her way out of a burlap sack and looks about as dangerous as a stuffed rabbit.  Which, incidentally, is how Gwyn seems to view her.  In stark contrast, you have "Alicia," who is nine feet and several hundred odd pounds of I-don't-know-and-I-don't-want-to-know._


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> To Alicia she says, “Loyal as always.”, giving her a smile she hardly ever gives any of the girls.  “You help these people find this guy, and I’m sure they won’t mind if you play with him a bit before he dies.  And you can keep an eye on them too… friends of Dooley’s should be trustworthy, but you never know.”  Madame Brie clearly doesn’t seem to mind if the party knows this mountainous half-ogre could be a threat to them if they betray her.




Alicia smiles in anticipation and looks around at the small-folk, appraising and dismissing them as a threat.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Lydia and Aeweth can stay here, blend in without getting their hands dirty, and watch any new customers for signs of sorceries; if you see anything suspicious, it should be a simple matter for- Alicia, was it?-to restrain them.  Is this acceptable to all."




She frowns in momentary confusion. How was she to keep an eye on them all if they split up? Were they already trying to betray her, get the girls for themselves while she was stuck in the house? She looks at the two women named Lydia and Aeweth, cracking her knuckles loudly. At least she would have someone left to punish if their friends proved treacherous...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

*T'aria: female half-fiend rogue2*

T'aria watches as the others make plans and ask questions, content for the moment to let Gwyn handle matters. As he is about to leave, however, she places a hand on his arm. "Gwyn, dearheart," she says quietly, "should we not negotiate payment first? Much like Madam's girls, we have a service to perform, and it may be slightly difficult to negotiate payment afterward - unless you have true confidence in our employer. If so, I will be happy to attend the task with you."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 4, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Rusty gets up, apparently very upset “You tell yer boss what I owe ‘im is a fat lip!”  He rolls up his sleeve.  “If ya need me to show ya what one looks like so you can tell ‘im, then lets get to it”.  But the two young men draw short swords, and Rusty’s usual weapon, a hefty crowbar, is 10 feet away at the bar.
> 
> [Combat will more than likely begin next post, unless Aligor just leaves or talks them out of it  .
> Initiatives:
> ...




"Rusty.  Looks like you forgot sumthin'.  My table looks a little too clean, and these boys came just in time!"

"This'll teach ya fer messin wit my drinkin!" (Intimidate +6)
He will grab his waraxe, and charge at the first human, leaving his shield at the table, trying to put himself between the two humans and Rusty, so that if they do try and charge Rusty, he can get an AAO on one.

Att+6 (No Charge - as the table was in the way and taking -1 AttBonus for extra damage for Power Attack) Wielded 2Hands (+1 Dmg), Dmg1d10+5

OOC - I never updated my character sheet, so my loss....I was going to purchase a guard dog or riding dog, a very viscious beast that also likes 'fresh meat'.  He would have been waiting outside, chewing an a piece of the Ettercap that Aligor had slain earlier, but that's cool, I will just purchase him afterwards and say he was sleeping...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> T'aria watches as the others make plans and ask questions, content for the moment to let Gwyn handle matters. As he is about to leave, however, she places a hand on his arm. "Gwyn, dearheart," she says quietly, "should we not negotiate payment first? Much like Madam's girls, we have a service to perform, and it may be slightly difficult to negotiate payment afterward - unless you have true confidence in our employer. If so, I will be happy to attend the task with you."




A bolt of chagrin runs through Gwyn.  _Forgetfulness is weakness, Gwyn.  YOU ARE NOT WEAK._ "My confidence in our employer is not so great, but in you, yes.  I believe you can negotiate a proper fee without my assistance.  If you would like me to remain while you discuss, I am happy to do so."  _Decent cover, but don't let it happen again._


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

*T'aria: half-fiend rogue2*

T'aria raises an eyebrow, but nods at Gwyn's words. "Of course. I can catch up to you shortly, or if you would be so kind as to wait briefly, this matter should not take long."

She takes a mental assessment. _Let's see... myself, Gwyn, the victim, the dark female, the elf, and the male... hmm. Should figure in Accalon as well..._

"My companion who is currently upstairs could also be of assistance, Madam. He is quite capable in combat, and could easily be left here as another guard in addition to your..." she pauses briefly, as if calculating how to address the individual hulking to the side, "Alicia. Another strongarm would be useful, I am sure, if our acquaintances," she gestures at Lydia and Aeweth, "detect someone attempting to enspell your property."

She gives a slight, but respectable, bow. "As to the vulgar matter of our fee..." T'aria names an only slightly unreasonable price.

[OOC: Bluff +6 and Diplomacy +3 to convince the Madam; also, T'aria would most likely be able to guess at how much to charge from her history with the thieves' guild. It would be bumped up by about 10-15% for haggling purposes.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Um, couldn't we blend in as guards?  Like, uh, Alicia here?"  Rhesa knows the answer, but Aeweth would ask, so she asks.  _I mean, for Gods sake, Aeweth couldn't guard her way out of a burlap sack and looks about as dangerous as a stuffed rabbit.  Which, incidentally, is how Gwyn seems to view her.  In stark contrast, you have "Alicia," who is nine feet and several hundred odd pounds of I-don't-know-and-I-don't-want-to-know._



  "I am afraid, dear Aeweth, that neither of us seem to strike fear into the hearts of men with our appearance.  We would do better work dressing the part of employees.  And yes, I would inquire about our pay as well.  I don't get into a dress, or out of one for that matter, for free," Lydia says calmly.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I am afraid, dear Aeweth, that neither of us seem to strike fear into the hearts of men with our appearance. We would do better work dressing the part of employees. And yes, I would inquire about our pay as well. I don't get into a dress, or out of one for that matter, for free," Lydia says calmly.



"That price was, of course, for all of us." T'aria smiles. "There are seven of us, if I am correct." She turns to Lydia. "However, if you wish to negotiate your own price, I could revise the initial offer to the Madam..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

OOC - Sorry Goddess, I hadn't seen your post when I posted.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - Sorry Goddess, I hadn't seen your post when I posted.



[OOC-Not a problem, I figured as much - I just posted to maintain story continuity.  We can delete posts, or leave stand - what is your preference?]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 4, 2004)

Loni gives Accalon a quick kiss on the cheek after he dresses.  “I can’t think of a john who’s been with all three of them.  They were possibly more popular than some others,” she looks apologetic, “including me.  Some of us have difficulties doing certain… things.  The first two were pretty open to anything, and Missy couldn’t say no to anyone.  It wasn’t really a question of her wanting it; she just never said no.  Probably because she started so young, 12 I think.  I think she’s been here since Brie started the place.  And by weird, I guess you mean has someone cast a spell on me?  I don’t think so.  I don’t feel like running away.  Unless… unless something happened to Madame Brie, I guess.  But except for the girls who did run away, everyone seems normal.”

Madame Brie sends Valasia upstairs to grab some clothes for Aeweth and Lydia, telling her specifically what to bring.  [Accalon may run into her if he has anything he wants to say to her or ask her]  She then tells Gwyn, “Gorgon’s Way is on the west side of town.  Clearly marked, you’ll have no problem finding it.  It’s about 2 miles long, and I didn’t get the exact location of where the merchant saw Miri, so it might require some searching or questioning.  And it’s about 3 hours till dawn; probably won’t be too many people about, but maybe that’s better if you have to ask anybody some probing questions.”

Brie and T’aria haggle a bit, first with Brie saying “Money is never vulgar, but if you think so, I’ll be happy to give you as little of it as possible”  T’aria has some ideas on what a thieves guild would charge for this, but apparently Brie doesn’t [Bluff 18+6=24], so the Madame winds up, with a ‘final’ offer of  600 gp per girl brought back disenchanted, and 2500 gp for the guy responsible, either dead or unable to resist any vengeance Brie might wish to visit upon him.  This total to be divided up by the party as they wish.  Brie says, “It’s robbery, but you guys seem professional, so it’ll be worth it.  Is that payment acceptable?  But you won’t get a copper until I have my girls or my head.”

“And if a couple of you want to find Hectaras, he’s usually staying at the Hearthgate Inn, when he isn’t out pretending to be a big man.”  Directions are given to the Inn, and then Madame Brie looks at Alicia for a moment, thinking.  “Alicia, dear, why don’t you go to Gorgon’s Way with these two”, referring to Gwyn and T’aria.  “They seem especially close, and I’d like you to help them keep their minds on business.  I’m sure when that armored warrior Accalon comes down, he can help protect the girls.”

At the bar, Aligor moves his bloody table aside, being careful not to topple it, no reason to waste good ale, as he rushes the ruffians.  [The Initimidate doesn't help in a combat situation unless you use it as a standard action.  I'm assuming here you weren't willing to do that]  His first swing with his waraxe is wide [Rolled 4+6=10 AC hit.  Note, extra damage on Power Attack is doubled with a weapon used in 2 hands, so damage when you hit will be 1D10+6 for the –1 to hit (1D10+8 for –2, 1D10+10 for –3).] , and the brothers, apparently used to fighting 2 to 1 against someone, each flank the dwarf.  The first, taller one is perhaps too tall, as his sword whizzes over Aligor’s head [hit AC 9], while the shorter one’s weapon makes a clanging noise against Aligor’s armor [hit AC 17].  Meanwhile Rusty rushes to the bar to get his weapon, saying “Dammit, Aligor, leave this t’ me, will ya?  You spllin’ blood in here is just gonna add to my headaches.  Have ya ever tried hittin’ someone with the flat side of yer axe?”  The barmaid, very used to this sort of thing, took cover behind the bar as soon as weapons were drawn. [OOC, the riding or guard dog is fine, once it’s been added, and yeah, he’s sleeping]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Knowing full well that her difficulties will pass in time but not wanting to say something that could be taken as cold and callus Accalon simply gives the young harlot an understanding and sympatric smile as he speaks softly to her, “There’s no need to be apologetic, I thoroughly enjoyed our time together.” 

Accalon looks away towards the door and appears almost to be studying it with his green eyes.  He had stops himself short of suggesting that they could meet again if time warranted it and he found himself mystified why he had even thought that, as he had never once thought about spending time with the same whore again.

Slightly disturbed at his thoughts but hiding it naturally from his face he turns back to Loni, “No I meant weird as in occurrences, strange events, something seeing out of place, that sort of thing?”


----------



## Cepter (Jun 5, 2004)

The negotiations are mostly ignored by Sunedilar, as he only catches the important parts. The money will fund his continued travels, but the view of the city is proving to be of greater value. As the discussion came to a close and the last bit of direction was given, the location of the priest, Sunedilar turned to glance at Alev, his temporary companion, he remembers another one who is often in this town that could prove useful.

"We should make a stop before proceeding to the Inn. There is a potential ally here who is fond of a rather seedy place known as the Rusty Guts. He is course, but useful."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 5, 2004)

Loni appears to think hard for several moments.  "Something weird...  can't think of much.  There is a john who has come in twice a week regularly for over a year, never missed a date.  But he hasn't shown this last week, missed 2 appointments.  Is that weird?  He's definitely weird, likes things like pissing on each other.  But maybe he just found an understanding girlfriend."  She looks a bit disappointed.  "That's all I can come up with, sorry."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods his head thoughtfully as he replies, “No, Loni you did just fine.” 

Accalon finds himself feeling naked without his hooded cloak to help mask his anger that crosses his face as the mental picture of some guy doing that to his precious Loni forms in is disease mind.  A slight frown crosses his face as he thinks to himself, _When did she becomes yours and just when did she become previous?_

Though the thought of the question bothers him the fact that he answers it himself seems normal enough to him as his frown tightens, _When her body rejected your gift…  A potential sister in arms *must* be protected._  He shakes his head slightly and refocuses on the young whore. 

His voice is unintentionally and slightly curt, “Not one of your regulars I take it?”  He gives a small apologetic smile as he removes the curtness from his voice, “Sorry, I should look into this.  Do you know this john’s real name or maybe his occupation?”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 5, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Rusty rushes to the bar to get his weapon, saying “Dammit, Aligor, leave this t’ me, will ya?  You spllin’ blood in here is just gonna add to my headaches.  Have ya ever tried hittin’ someone with the flat side of yer axe?”




Taking a 5-step move to put one of the brothers in between himself and Rusty for Rusty to charge and get the flank bonus if possible. "Ah, a fine idea ther Rusty!  Leav'm alive to talk and torture!  I like it!"

AttBon +3 (-4 for NonLethal Dmg - Flat of blade) dmg1d10+3


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 5, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> "We should make a stop before proceeding to the Inn. There is a potential ally here who is fond of a rather seedy place known as the Rusty Guts. He is course, but useful."




"I'll come with. I love seedy places... The absence of irony they have is just glorious."

It's hard to tell if Alev is trying to be ironic himself, which may be the point.

He stands.

"Well, if everyone thinks the price is fair --" he turns to Madame Brie "-- and I do, dear, I really _do_ --" turning back "-- then maybe we should get going? These girls are starting to _scare_ me. They're so nice."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 5, 2004)

Loni says, “No, I’ve never been with him.”, but there is a slight stutter in her voice that Accalon realizes might mean she’s not telling the whole truth on the matter [Sense Motive rolled 10+6=16]  “But I heard his name was Bathers.  He’s a record keeper for the city, I think.  We get a lot of people with, um, boring occupations.  The more boring their occupation, the weirder they are”  She half-smiles at her own insight over human nature.  “You’re job must not be _too_ boring.”

Sunedilar and Alev, happy with the price Brie has offered, leave together, Sunedilar leading the way to the Rusty Guts tavern.  It’s a cool night, but nice enough that a brisk walk is enough to warm them.  As they approach the tavern, a man in a dark robe stumbles across the street towards them, apparently drunk, but Alev notices this drunk’s eyes never leave him and his friend, and they are bright and sober. [Sense Motive rolled 16+2=18]  Sunedilar unfortunately notices nothing amiss in the guy [Default Sense Motive rolled 4+0=4], but does hear some faint commotion coming from ahead [Default Listen rolled 19.  Alev’s default rolled 5].  The man stops in the middle of the street and says “Hey!  You guys.   C’mere.  Ya got any copper on ya?  Where ya headed so late?”

Meanwhile, 200 feet away, Aligor positions himself to keep one of the men distracted while Rusty comes up from behind.  But fighting with the flat side of his axe feels very foreign to the dwarf, and he misses while trying to judge the balance with it like this [Rolled 10+3=13 AC.  Note damage would still be 1D10+4, not 3, for Str bonus using 2 hands.  And I goofed last round... if you aren't using a shield, your AC is 17, so you would have been hit.  But it was my goof, so forget it].

The taller man’s sword strikes the dwarf in the shoulder and finds flesh [Hit AC 21.  6 HPs of damage, no flanking yet] while the shorter man takes a step [Flanking again] but swings wildly [Hit AC 10].  Rusty seems stunned at first, saying “Oh my lord, ya actually lissened to me?  Ya do me another favor, and do yer torturin’ somewhere else, and I’ll be dancin’”  He charges the taller guy, crowbar in hand, and slams against the guy’s ribs from the side [Hit AC 16, did 5 points of non-lethal damage]
[Initiative, damage, and position:
Aligor   Init-16,   HPs-31/37, flanked
Thug, taller  Init-14,  Hurt, flanked
Thug, shorter  Init-14, Unhurt
Rusty   Init-8, Unhurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 5, 2004)

Gwyn is content with the price haggled by T'aria; he will go to Gorgon's Way with her once the negotiations are completed.  After making one circuit of the way, looking for streetwalkers, if he does not locate Miri or the other missing girls, or an obvious pimp, he will locate an unoccupied alley and wait for one such to appear.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The man stops in the middle of the street and says “Hey!  You guys.   C’mere.  Ya got any copper on ya?  Where ya headed so late?”




"To the tavern at the edge of the world, bright eyes," Alev says, hoping to direct Sunedilar's attention more than anything else. "Tell me, do you know the way?"

He crosses his arms and sways flaggishly, his gestures highly eccentric. *(Full defense, plus a Bluff to make it seem like anything other than full defense -- looking out-of-sorts is fine, he just doesn't want to clue this fellow in to the fact that he's on his guard.)*


----------



## Cepter (Jun 5, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Hyman/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar's gaze shifts from the source of the commotion ahead (no doubt a brawl, a not untypical event in undisciplined cities such as this, especially in the poorer areas and the drinking establishments of such) to the vagrant approaching himself and Alev. The fingers of his right hand curl into a fist, presenting his gauntlet spikes in a less than subtle fashion, while his left hand snakes down to his sacred weapon, letting the links of the chain slip between his fingers as he regards the stranger.

"You have recieved the only answer you will get. As for how much we carry, that is none of your concern. Either be of assistance, or stand away."

*(Looking at this guy very carefully, preparing to attack with his gauntlet at the first sign of an unwanted movement.)*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 5, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Rusty seems stunned at first, saying “Oh my lord, ya actually lissened to me?  Ya do me another favor, and do yer torturin’ somewhere else, and I’ll be dancin’”  He charges the taller guy, crowbar in hand, and slams against the guy’s ribs from the side [Hit AC 16, did 5 points of non-lethal damage]




"What tha hell?  Playtimes over for you now!"   Aligor suddenly gets a gleam in his eye as he sees his own blood.  It is a sight not foreign to him, but the reaction to it is not always the same.  With the prospect of the taller guy being knocked out by Rusty, and the relish of the torture to follow, he decides to make sure that the shorter one stays down, permanently!

AttBon +7 dmg 1d10+4 LETHAL!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon quickly mutters the name once as he commits it to memory before he address Loni’s question with a matching half smile, “I’m just a simple sale sword who risks life and limb for a handful of coins at a time.  I would assume most would consider that to be its own form of unique weirdness.”

Accalon gives an apologetic look as he stands to leave, “I’m afraid milady that I should take my leave and go down stairs and see if I can’t help you, your Madame, and your sisters out.” 

As he stands over her and looks into her blue eyes he silently hopes that she’s the one and he finds himself slightly surprised as he bends down and kisses her lightly on the forehead but he shocks himself as he’s unable to stop himself from asking, “If the time presents itself and your free tonight I would be very much interested in hiring you for the night.”  He looks slightly embarrassed but tries to explain, “It’s been years since I just slept while holding a woman.”

Already knowing the answer to his question and flush with embarrassment he pulls his hood up over his face and heads for the door his mind deep in thought as he replies absently over his shoulder, “Later Loni.”

He stands in the hallway for a few second chastising him over his unfamiliar thoughts over Loni, _You’re stupid.  You do know that, right?_  This time there’s no reply as he continues, _Giving its not everyday that your gift is resisted but wasting time and gold on one that is all ready carrying isn’t allowed…_ 

He simply stares at the door across the hall as he once again answers himself, _You need a whore, break yourself of this compulsion.  Its obvious she isn’t as innocent as she pretends to be...  Maybe she simply plays you as a fool._ 

His thoughts are interrupted before he finishes as the approaching of the elven maiden with the braided blonde hair that as he quickly gathered worked at house but not as a whore caring more than a few articles of clothing.  They didn’t look heavy just bulky but he quickly pointed to them as he smiled deep, and his tone of voice sounds much the same, from the confines of his hooded cloak, “Valasia, please let me help you with that.  It is the least I could do for you after that wonderful hour with your sisters.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 5, 2004)

T'aria accepts the price with a nod, and Alicia's company with a frown. "Please be assured, my dear lady, that Gwyn and I are simply old friends - and even were it otherwise, I _always_ keep my mind on business. Nonetheless, if you insist..." She follows Gwyn out of the building and to the named street, hoping that Alicia, for all her bulk, can attempt to be inconspicous when needed.


[OOC: she will attempt to use Gather Info untrained if needed, along with Bluff and Diplomacy, to try to find information on the girls]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 5, 2004)

The two half-demons, Gwyn and T’aria, as well as Alicia, make their way quickly to the west side of town.  A quick scan of the city shows that it isn’t remarkably kept up.  A few neighborhoods look fairly clean, trash kept picked up and windows washed, but most are in varying states of squalor.  If there are any city laws dealing with cleanliness,  or any requirements for the structural integrity of the roads or buildings, they aren’t being enforced.  But when the reach Gorgon’s Way, they find it’s one of the nicer roads and nicer neighborhoods.  The long road, curving twice forming a large thin S, runs through a residential area.  Not really the sort of place where girls are likely to work the streets... maybe they go door-to-door?

Besides the residences, there is a candle shop, a book store (by it’s sign, apparently specializing in recipe books), both closed at this late hour.  There’s also a small open market with empty stands, which are probably filled during daylight hours.  The only eye-sore on the Way is a large blackened building, obviously the victim of fire sometime in the past.

While strolling the Way, the three party members are passed by a horse-drawn carriage, which stops at a house perhaps 100 feet ahead.  The driver, after reining in the horses, seems to wait patiently while a woman steps out of the carriage.  She is dressed extravagantly, in a glittering formal dress and tied up hair.  She gives a short wave to the driver, then tries to walk elegantly to a house, presumably her home, but she stumbles a bit, unsteady on her feet.  The driver watches her for a bit, getting ready to stir the horses into action again.  T'aria and Gwyn are both experienced enough to know that either the driver or the resident might have seen ladies working the street.


Meanwhile, Alev and Sunedilar are having a chat with the robed man.  He doesn’t approach any closer, staying in the street, and says “Tavern at th’ edge of the world?  Well, I don’t know ‘bout the edge, but there’sh a great tavern just down thish road.”  He points down a road perpendicular to the path Alev and Sunedilar were taking.  “You’ll like it there.  Ain’t nuthin’ good down that road”, indicating their chosen path.  Speaking to Sunedilar “You don’t hafta be rude, you know. I’m just tryin’ to help.  Ya look like you could use a drink and relax.”  Sunedilar notices [default Spot rolled 15] the man seems to have one hand squeezed into a fist, although not making any threatening motions.


Aligor, at the bar, foregoes finesse and sinks his axe into the leg of the man he’s fighting [Rolled 15+7=hit AC 22.  Damage rolled 8+3=11], almost removing it with one blow.  The man is amazed at the amount of blood that gushes from his wound. “You… you… how could you…  you’re going to die for that, dwarf!”  He stabs at Aligor and finds a weakness in his armor [Hit AC 18, 7 pts of damage including sneak attack damage, poor roll for him, lucky for you  ]  His taller brother says to the bar’s owner “Rusty!  This was just between you and the boss!  We’re going to hurt you bad for bringing this red-bearded maniac into this.”  He swings at Rusty who blocks the attack with his crowbar [Hit AC 10], but then has trouble bringing the piece of metal back around [Rusty rolled 1, missed]

[Initiative, damage, and position:
Aligor   Init-16,   HPs-24/37, flanked
Thug, taller  Init-14,  Hurt, flanked
Thug, shorter  Init-14, Very Hurt
Rusty   Init-8, Unhurt]


Back at Madame Brie’s, Accalon’s tender suggestion of another night with Loni elicits a quick smile and a reponse “That... would be nice.  Being held would be very nice.  I’ll tell Madame Brie that, um, my tomorrow night is scheduled.”  She’s been trained to watch for johns who become too attached.  And she think this may be happening here.  But Accalon is no pathetic stalker, she’s sure.  He’s clearly a professional.  He doesn’t get _too_ anything, attached or otherwise.  So maybe, she thinks, if the feeling exists that someone may be getting too close, the person investing too much of their heart may not be Accalon.

Valasia, carrying two large sets of clothing is grateful for the help, saying “Thank you, sir!  You are far too kind.  I’m glad my sisters were able to entertain you; they are so skilled, aren’t they?  Madame Brie takes so much time with them, and teaches them so much.”  A wistful look crosses her face for just a moment. 


Downstairs, the place is much emptier now.  Madame Brie is pouring some hot tea for Aeweth and Lydia while they wait for Valasia to return with their new attire.  Brie says “So, you both seem like two ladies of culture.  I have met a great number of cultured women that I would have loved see working here.”  She looks slyly at both women.  “They were resentful, that my girls had more power over their men than they did.  I hope you aren’t like them and have enough power over this man stealing from me that you can at least find him.”

A bell is heard, one attached to the front door.  Madame Brie rises and says “We have customers… unfortunately you aren’t dressed yet.  And Valasia isn’t here to greet them, either.  What’s keeping that stupid girl?”  Brie moves towards the door to greet these clients, but they didn’t mind entering on their own.  Two men stand in the doorway.  Both are quite handsome, one thinner and immaculately dressed, the other more rugged looking.  The slim one says, in a cultured voice,  “Ah, Brie, Valasia didn’t greet me at the door.  I’d be insulted, but I think it’s good that you’ve finally put her to work.  That was such a waste.  And I hope you don’t mind, I brought my new bodyguard.  As long as he’s watching out for me, he may as well watch me having a good time.  And, what’s this?  New mea… I mean, you have new girls, I see.  Lovely to meet you both.”  He gives an apprasing eye over Lydia and Aeweth


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 5, 2004)

Gwyn moves swiftly up to the driver, saying "Sir, if I might have a word?  I'm looking for my cousin; she ran away from the farm last week, and I think she might have come here."  He describes Miri, asking "Have you seen her?  Someone said they saw a girl that looked like her over in this part of town."

OOC: Bluff +4 against humans.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 5, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Aligor, at the bar, foregoes finesse and sinks his axe into the leg of the man he’s fighting [Rolled 15+7=hit AC 22.  Damage rolled 8+3=11], almost removing it with one blow.  The man is amazed at the amount of blood that gushes from his wound. “You… you… how could you…  you’re going to die for that, dwarf!”  He stabs at Aligor and finds a weakness in his armor [Hit AC 18, 7 pts of damage including sneak attack damage, poor roll for him, lucky for you  ]  His taller brother says to the bar’s owner “Rusty!  This was just between you and the boss!  We’re going to hurt you bad for bringing this red-bearded maniac into this.”  He swings at Rusty who blocks the attack with his crowbar [Hit AC 10], but then has trouble bringing the piece of metal back around [Rusty rolled 1, missed]
> 
> [Initiative, damage, and position:
> Aligor   Init-16,   HPs-24/37, flanked
> ...




"Quit yer cryin'!  Yer thuh one's messin wit my drinkin time!  Who else is gonna serve me if'n Rusty don't?  If'n ya want to live, put down yer weapons!"

5 Step Move to get out of the flank, hopefully diagonal, to where the brother can't move into the flanking position.  Delay his attack to where if they put down their weapons, he will attack the shorter one.  If they attack, then follow with an attack at the shorter human.  AttBon+7, dmg 1d10+3

OOC - I know, either way, he is gonna attack, but he just wanted to show how evil he is....plus, they drew blood first, so he will draw theirs last!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon glad takes his fair share, or all of the dress if Valasia seems so inclined to let him as he falls instep with the braided blonde beauty his voice happy and robust as he replies, “Not to kind milady, I just have a tender spot for women and yes your sisters where extremely skilled.  The young one, Loni I think, though not as skilled really caught my eye.”

His hooded head turns to see the wistful look in her eye and he replies both softly and curiously, “Of course she wasn’t the only one to catch my eye as I inquired about your cost but was simply told, by the Madame herself, that you where never available.  If you don't mind me asking what’s your story Valasia?”


----------



## Telsar (Jun 6, 2004)

The carriage driver looks suspiciously at Gwyn [Bluff rolled 1+4=5.]  “Your ‘cousin’, is she?  Even if I believed she’d ever been on a farm, I wouldn’t fall for that.  Yeah, I’ve seen her.  She’s no farm girl.  But I imagine she’s safe from the likes of you.”  The man pulls out a dagger.  “Now I suggest you leave town.  Before I call the city guard.”

At the Rusty Guts, the taller ruffian manages to nick Rusty [Hit AC 14, doing 3 damage], but Aligor’s menacing growl of an order has an effect on the other [Allowing free-action Intimidate with him being so hurt.  Rolled 10+6=16], who drops his weapon saying “Fine, man, but our boss is gonna make you pay”.  Aligor has his own ideas on payment, striking the unarmed man in his other leg, severely wounding him [Rolled 13+7=Hit AC 20, rolled 1+4=5 damage; dropped HPs below 1.  Thug rolled Fortitude save and is Disabled (only move or Std. Action each round, Std Action will cause him to be dying)]  “You… you… crazy dwarf freak!  I gave up!”  The man can barely stand, blood rushing from his wounds, staining the floor.  Rusty says, chuckling, “Aligor, ya ever been in a fair fight?  Now get out o’ here, lemme handle my own business”  He tries to lay his crowbar across the skull of the taller guy, but misses [Hit AC 11].
[Note, since Aligor shifted in the initiative order, I’ll do this part now: ]
The taller brother sees just how crazy this dwarf is, ignores Rusty, and slices his short sword across Aligor’s chest [Hit AC 19, 4 damage].  The shorter brother turns to limp towards the door, but Aligor cuts him down, a pool of blood gathering around the thug. [Thug wanted to withdraw, but that's a Std action (which would hurt him), so he just moved instead, giving Aligor an Attack of Opportunity.  Rolled 13+7=Hit AC 20.  Rolled damage 8+4=12 damage.  Thug's Fortitude save says he's out and dying]

[Initiative, damage:
Thug, taller  Init-14,  Hurt
Thug, shorter  Init-14, Dying
Aligor   Init-14,   HPs-20/37
Rusty   Init-8, Hurt]


On the upper floor of Madame Brie’s, Valasia talks cheerfully with Accalon “My story?  Oh, I don’t really have one.  My father is… oops, I’m not supposed to say that!  Madame Brie has been so good to me and I almost… “  She smiles sheepishly, then quickly changes the subject, saying “Yes, Loni is very nice, isn’t she?  Um, we really need to get these clothes downstairs.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 6, 2004)

Gwyn snarls in rage as the man moves to draw a weapon; one clawed hand clamps onto the man's wrist, and the other over his mouth.

OOC: Grappling, touch attack is +4 to hit, grapple check is +4, AC against an AoO (if the driver's not flatfooted) is 18.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 6, 2004)

The driver seems ready for trouble, although possibly not prepared for claws. [Driver rolled 14 Initiative, but delays till after Gwyn’s 9 Initiative]  When he sees the sharp appendages reach for him, he lashes out with his dagger, managing a lucky cut to the half-demon [Attack of Opportunity, Hit AC 20. Damage rolled 3.  I assume Buckler is on, but if not, tell me]  “What’s wrong with you?  Get the hell out of here!” he yells loudly, but sadly for him, not loudly enough to attract the attention of the lady he just dropped off [failed Listen check].  He slashes with his dagger again, but Gwyn easily avoids the blade [Hit AC 4]

[Initiative, damage:
Gwyn, Init-9, HPs: 15/18
Driver, Init-9, Unhurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 6, 2004)

OOC: No, the buckler wasn't on, which is why AC was only 18, not the normal 19. 

EDIT: That'll teach me for not reading the new rules; had I realized that the AoO would stop a grapple, I'd not have done it.

Gwyn hisses as the blade cuts him, and retaliates in kind, attempting to open the man's stomach and throat.

OOC:Two claws, +4 to hit, 1d4+4 damage apiece.  If the first hits and puts him at dying, Gwyn will not follow through with the second, preferring to take him alive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon remains emotionless inside his hood as he briefly ponders the elf’s words, “Indeed we should get the clothes downstairs…”  As he stops for a second Accalon reaches out touching the elven lady lightly on the shoulder with his free hand hoping she will stop with him.  His tone is friendly but serious, “Valasia, everyone is entitled to secrets and not sharing there past.  I respect this but I can only protect you, Madame Brie, and your sisters, from what I know about.  So if there’s even a chance your father is behind these missing girls then you owe it to everyone involved to tell me about your past but it will simply be between me and you, okay?”









*OOC:*


Diplomacy +11, smooth talker gives a +2 right?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Alev and Sunedilar are having a chat with the robed man.  He doesn’t approach any closer, staying in the street, and says “Tavern at th’ edge of the world?  Well, I don’t know ‘bout the edge, but there’sh a great tavern just down thish road.”  He points down a road perpendicular to the path Alev and Sunedilar were taking.  “You’ll like it there.  Ain’t nuthin’ good down that road”, indicating their chosen path.  Speaking to Sunedilar “You don’t hafta be rude, you know. I’m just tryin’ to help.  Ya look like you could use a drink and relax.”  Sunedilar notices [default Spot rolled 15] the man seems to have one hand squeezed into a fist, although not making any threatening motions.




"No," Alev says, apologetically. "You're wrong. We're actually quite relaxed. But I'm sorry if my companion has been rude to you. He's just being _difficult_ because you're such a harmless old drunk and all."

Alev perks his shoulders, and exhales weakly.

"It's a shame, isn't it, how men with great shoulders like _him_ just walk right over harmless old drunks like _you_? It's too bad you're not a better man in disguise -- a _scary_ wizard's henchman or something. It would really put this rotten _brut_al man" he snaps his chin at Sunedilar with a flourish "in his all-things-rightful place. Just wouldn't it?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The carriage driver looks suspiciously at Gwyn [Bluff rolled 1+4=5.]  “Your ‘cousin’, is she?  Even if I believed she’d ever been on a farm, I wouldn’t fall for that.  Yeah, I’ve seen her.  She’s no farm girl.  But I imagine she’s safe from the likes of you.”  The man pulls out a dagger.  “Now I suggest you leave town.  Before I call the city guard.”




Alicia, who had followed the two half-fiends cloaked in a huge ragged gray piece of woolen cloth, growls loudly at the sight of impending bloodshed and draws her sword, moving closer to the scene. Then she, 300 pounds of crazed woman-flesh, charges the carriage driver.

+10 (3d6+13/19-20, Large Masterwork Greatsword at full Power Attack and full Reckless Attack (-2 to AC)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 6, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Rusty says, chuckling, “Aligor, ya ever been in a fair fight?  Now get out o’ here, lemme handle my own business”
> [Initiative, damage:
> Thug, taller  Init-14,  Hurt
> Thug, shorter  Init-14, Dying
> ...




"Fair fight?  You ungrateful cur! Fine then, have it your way!"

Aligor shifts his axe and takes a swipe at the human left standing with the flat of his blade.  AttBon+5, (-4 non lethal penalty, and +2 Flank)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 6, 2004)

*T'aria: female half-fiend rogue*

T'aria sighes loudly as Gwyn and the driver exchange blows and as Alicia charges the fight. _Gwyn, you are always so impulsive..._

[OOC: The following is assuming that the lady hasn't entered her home yet or noticed the battle.]

She moves toward the lady fumbling with the front door before she notices the battle behind her. _Maybe this one knows something... even as drunk as she is._

Approaching from her side, T'aria calls out quietly (so as not to wake the neighbors) in a breathless, worried tone, "Madam! Brigards in the street - hurry inside while we wait for the guards to arrive!" She takes the woman's arm and attempts to hurry her inside as if a friend or neighbor.

[OOC: Bluff +6]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2004)

> Downstairs, the place is much emptier now. Madame Brie is pouring some hot tea for Aeweth and Lydia while they wait for Valasia to return with their new attire. Brie says “So, you both seem like two ladies of culture. I have met a great number of cultured women that I would have loved see working here.” She looks slyly at both women. “They were resentful, that my girls had more power over their men than they did. I hope you aren’t like them and have enough power over this man stealing from me that you can at least find him.”
> 
> A bell is heard, one attached to the front door. Madame Brie rises and says “We have customers… unfortunately you aren’t dressed yet. And Valasia isn’t here to greet them, either. What’s keeping that stupid girl?” Brie moves towards the door to greet these clients, but they didn’t mind entering on their own. Two men stand in the doorway. Both are quite handsome, one thinner and immaculately dressed, the other more rugged looking. The slim one says, in a cultured voice, “Ah, Brie, Valasia didn’t greet me at the door. I’d be insulted, but I think it’s good that you’ve finally put her to work. That was such a waste. And I hope you don’t mind, I brought my new bodyguard. As long as he’s watching out for me, he may as well watch me having a good time. And, what’s this? New mea… I mean, you have new girls, I see. Lovely to meet you both.” He gives an apprasing eye over Lydia and Aeweth



  "And likewise, I'm sure," Lydia says, giving a small, secretive smile to the slender man.  "Would you care to sit, m'lord?"  

*Lydia gives Aeweth's arm a slight squeeze to get her to talk, as she starts walking back toward some of the chairs.*


----------



## Telsar (Jun 6, 2004)

The driver almost avoids one of Gwyn’s claws, but the half-demon still finds a decent artery to sever [Rolled 18+4=Hit AC 22, Damage rolled 1+4=5]  The man is very hurt, but still has some fight in him, until Gwyn slashes him with his other claw [Rolled 12+4=Hit AC 16,  Damage rolled 4+4=8.]  The dagger drops from his hand as he clutches at his bleeding wound, too weak to do much else [Made his Fortitude save, so he’s Disabled]

[I need to know if Alicia will still attack the driver if he looks too weak to fight back.  I don’t want to decide that for you]

The woman at her door turns around at T’aria words [Bluff rolled 14+6=20], and drops her keys in shock.  “Oh my!  Anton!”, she says in a low whisper.  “Oh lordy, I hope he just gives them his money.”  She grabs her keys, fumbles a bit more but finally unlocks her door.  She grabs T’aria’s arm and pulls her inside, shutting and locking the door quickly.  “Oh my!  What can we do?  You think the guards will hear?  Anton’s such a nice man, I hate to think of him hurt.  We should do something!”  She seems very erratic, panicked, not knowing what to do.  T’aria notices the inside of the house is quite nice, with a few paintings of landscapes and a vase that might be worth a bit of gold.

[In order of Initiative (rolled initiative between Alicia and Gwyn; put T’aria after since she’s reacting to their actions), damage:
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
Alicia, Unhurt
T’aria, Unhurt
Driver, Disabled]


At the bar, Aligor still doesn’t seem to have the hang of using his axe as a club [Rolled 6+5=AC 11, missed], nor does Rusty have any luck with his crowbar [Rolled 1, missed].  The man still standing looks aghast as his brother lays dying, and swings his sword at Aligor with fury in his eyes, striking the dwarf deeply [Rolled 20, but crit wasn’t confirmed.  Damage rolled: 8]  Aligor is now looking more than a little scratched up, and Rusty says “Damn, dwarf, I’m sorry… my suggestions are gonna git you killed.  Just leave and let me handle this!”, although he doubts the dwarf is in any mood to listen now.

[Initiative (changing order to start with Aligor), damage:
Aligor   Init-14,   HPs-12/37
Rusty   Init-8, Hurt 
Thug, taller  Init-14,  Hurt
Thug, shorter  Init-14, Dying]


Down the street, the robed individual says “Aw, no, I ain’t no shcary wizard’s henchman.”  His voice sobers up as he coldly says “I’m the scary wizard.”  He opens up his hand, filled with some kind of powder, which he blows on while incanting words of magical power.  The powder changes color to a shiny yellow, and grows becoming a small cloud, that swiftly moves and envelops Alev and Sunedilar.  Both adventurers quickly cover their eyes [Glitterdust.  Alev Will save rolls 12+3=15, Sunedilar rolls 16+1=17; neither are blinded.] and realize they better get out of this cloud if they wish to see.

[Initiative, damage:
Robed man, Init- 16, Unhurt
Alev, Init-15, Unhurt
Sunedilar, Init- 4, Unhurt]


And at Brie’s, Valasia has a wide-eyed expression on her face.  “My father?  Oh no!  He’s a great guy!  The greatest, even.  Well, except for Madame Brie.  She just doesn’t want me talking about him here, that’s all.  But if you want to ask her about him, well”  her eyes cast downward “she’ll be upset with me bringing him up, but if you think it’s important, then you should.”  Then she smiles again.  She seems completely unwilling to talk about him, even though Accalon is very persuasive [Diplomacy rolled 16+9=25.  The +9 is already including the Smooth Talk(5 ranks + 2 Cha +2 ST)].  One thing Accalon does notice [Sense Motive rolled 17+6=23] is that when she mentioned Brie being upset, there wasn’t any fear in her voice.  The other girls working here have all at least flinched at the idea of the Madame being upset with them.


Downstairs, the two new arrivals take seats, with the well-dressed man saying to Lydia “Now, you have an exotic look to you.  I bet if your bedroom walls could talk, they’d have quite an interesting story to tell.  You will sit beside me, I hope?”  The bodyguard looks at Aeweth for a couple moments.  He seems very deep in thought, then says to her “You don’t look like you belong here.  Although you are certainly the most attractive creature in the room.”  The 3 other girls here in the showroom look insulted at this, but think it best to let the ‘professionals’ do whatever it is they are going to do.  The bodyguard doesn’t even notice the girls’ reactions, studying Aeweth carefully.  “May I ask your name, and where you come from?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 6, 2004)

Barring intervention from Alicia, Gwyn binds the man, hissing at him "If you want to live, neither speak nor move."

OOC: Intimidate +11 against humans.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon considers her words for a second as he removes his hand from her slender shoulder.  His tone remains unchanged, friendly but serious, as he dismisses her idea, “Valasia, I gave you my word that it would simply be between us and as you said Madame Brie would be upset with you if I spoke with her about your father.  I would hate to see her mad at you, she has done so much for you in all and I know you wouldn’t hide information that could help her as I can’t imagine how Madame Brie will be able to stay in business if all of her best girls keep ending up missing.”

Accalon turns towards the stairs but stops after only a step or two before he turns back towards elf, “Valasia?  Honestly milady, what will you do if the Madame loses her business?”









*OOC:*


 Quite right on the ST.  I doubt another *diplomacy (+9)* check will garner any more information but I would like to see how she answers the question anyhow.  So reroll if need be or reply the old roll to the new question.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Down the street, the robed individual says “Aw, no, I ain’t no shcary wizard’s henchman.”  His voice sobers up as he coldly says “I’m the scary wizard.”




"Are you quite sure?" Alev asks, ducking through the cloud. "You'd really do much better as a henchman. You'd live much longer if I thought your death might anger someone."

He attempts to move somewhere outside the cloud that will allow Sunedilar to flank (outside of the cloud, as well), meanwhile drawing his rapier and kukri. (Two draw-while-moving actions, or a draw-while-move then a draw, whatever's necessary. If he can be considered fighting defensively -- thus taking -4 to any AOOs, basically -- he'll do that, as well.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At the bar, Aligor still doesn’t seem to have the hang of using his axe as a club [Rolled 6+5=AC 11, missed], nor does Rusty have any luck with his crowbar [Rolled 1, missed].  The man still standing looks aghast as his brother lays dying, and swings his sword at Aligor with fury in his eyes, striking the dwarf deeply [Rolled 20, but crit wasn’t confirmed.  Damage rolled: 8]  Aligor is now looking more than a little scratched up, and Rusty says “Damn, dwarf, I’m sorry… my suggestions are gonna git you killed.  Just leave and let me handle this!”, although he doubts the dwarf is in any mood to listen now.
> 
> [Initiative (changing order to start with Aligor), damage:
> Aligor   Init-14,   HPs-12/37
> ...




In a bit of surprise by the human still attacking and scoring a good blow, Aligor begins growling.  Rusty has seen this one too many a time, and knows that the days of the human are coming to an end.  With a fierce look in his eyes, Aligor screams at the human, and he starts seeing red.  "Damn you!  Put down your weapon or your brother dies!"(No Intimidate, just delaying as per below)

Delayed Rage.  If the human does anything besides put down his weapon, then Aligor will immediately become enraged, and attack him.  (Assuming that you allow Rage as a delayed reaction to where if the human tried to attack, Aligor would go first, with his new mod of AttBon +11 (+7 Regular, +2 Flank, +2 Rage))  If the human puts down his weapon, then Aligor will take a 5-step move away, "Rusty, you think we shuld let'm go?  Yer, choice."

If delayed rage not allowed - "Damn you humans.  Always meddling with a dwarf's drinking time!  This'll teach ya!"   Rage, AttBon +11, dmg 1d10+7+8


----------



## Cepter (Jun 7, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

A trace of a smile crosses Sunedilar's lips as the sparkling motes cascade past him, content in confirmed suspicion. Typical wizardling, thinking that a simple parlor trick will thwart his foes.

"No, I don't think this one will even make a good henchman by the end of the night. Maybe he can tell us a little more once he's been made more pliable. Or perhaps he'll become a little something for our dark lady to toy with, if there's enough left."

A rare moment of humor for Sunedilar, but conflict brings out his most personable aspect on occassion, and this was such an occassion. But his humor fades as his chain whips free of its strap, scything through the air like a scorpion's sting as Sunedilar expertly sends it flying towards his foe's head as the warrior himself steps to the side, out of the shimmering cloud.

(Moving out of the glitterdust and going for a standard attack)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The bodyguard looks at Aeweth for a couple moments.  He seems very deep in thought, then says to her “You don’t look like you belong here.  Although you are certainly the most attractive creature in the room.”  The 3 other girls here in the showroom look insulted at this, but think it best to let the ‘professionals’ do whatever it is they are going to do.  The bodyguard doesn’t even notice the girls’ reactions, studying Aeweth carefully.  “May I ask your name, and where you come from?”




_Oh, well, sh-t._  Aeweth's remained quiet, blushing, and staring at the floor during this entire exchange, and meanwhile Rhesa's been cursing that she didn't get a chance to change; even six seconds warning could have meant a passable illusion.  _I may be "the most attractive creature in the room," but this is _not_ a whoring outfit._  Now she's got to quickly justify why she looks like a scholar in a brothel and things are further complicated because she may well have just caught the eye of this fellow in some sort of major way.  _Still, better him than the other one.  "If bedroom walls could talk" indeed!_

"My... my name's Faleri."  The hesitation is entirely faked modesty- Rhesa can come up with names quite easily.  "I'm from Gerreth," she says.  _No need to lie about that.  Best to know what I'm talking about in case he's ever been there._  Her tone is shy, reluctant, as if she's not entirely sure if she wants to be here but doesn't want to leave, either.  Pretty much exactly what Aeweth is feeling (and two out of three for Rhesa, who isnt shy).

We've never named T'aria and Rhesa's mutual city, so I just did.  Not attached to it, feel free to change it, but I need something to say. 

Bluff is +8, Sense Motive is +10 to figure out what he's getting at.  She'll try to get a read on the other fellow, too.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 7, 2004)

*T'aria: female half-fiend rogue*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The woman at her door turns around at T’aria words [Bluff rolled 14+6=20], and drops her keys in shock. “Oh my! Anton!”, she says in a low whisper. “Oh lordy, I hope he just gives them his money.” She grabs her keys, fumbles a bit more but finally unlocks her door. She grabs T’aria’s arm and pulls her inside, shutting and locking the door quickly. “Oh my! What can we do? You think the guards will hear? Anton’s such a nice man, I hate to think of him hurt. We should do something!” She seems very erratic, panicked, not knowing what to do. T’aria notices the inside of the house is quite nice, with a few paintings of landscapes and a vase that might be worth a bit of gold.



T'aria takes in the interior of the house at a glance. _Well now, this may be more profitable than I had thought..._

She turns back to the woman, an upset and nearly panicked look on her face as well. "I sent one of my servants for help - he's running for the guards as we speak! Oh, I hope Anton will be okay - I heard the brigands shout something about wanting to know where some woman was - you know, the one that has been hanging out on this street. Anton refused to tell them and they attacked him! Have you any servants who could help? My household is too far away..." She twitches the curtain aside and peers out the front window with the woman. T'aria turns to the lady, a look of hope on her face. "Maybe if we shout outside where she is, they will leave Anton alone! Yes, I am sure they will. Oh, how I wished I paid any attention to that girl..." She glances out the window again.

[OOC: Bluff +6, and/or Disguise +8 for acting in character]

[OOC: That name for our mutual city is fine with me. ]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 7, 2004)

Upstairs at Madame Brie’s, Accalon is still getting almost nowhere in his persuasions {Diplomacy rolled 2+9 – 10 for a retry penalty = 1]  Valasia says “I believe your word, that you wouldn’t talk to Madame Brie... but I would still feel terribly guilty.  She’s been so good and thoughtful to me.  And there isn’t any point.  My father is an important man, but he’s a very good man.  He couldn’t have anything to do with girls disappearing.”  She shakes her finger at Accalon in mock sternness “Now you put that idea right out of your head!”  She laughs for a second, then gets serious saying “And what would I do if the business closed?  It wouldn’t really hurt me any, except that it would break Madame Brie’s heart.  That would be terrible, but I would be there for her.  Just like she’s always there for me.”


Downstairs, Madame Brie has welcomed the two clients, and says she’ll leave them alone with the girls to get better acquainted.  The bodyguard still seems fascinated by Aeweth, but says something rather unpleasant when she mentions her name and home town [Bluff rolled 12+8=20].  “You’re lying.  Better to say its none of my business than tell me a falsehood.”  He smiles at her, apparently a genuinely kind smile [Sense Motive rolled 10+9=19]  The man’s employer says to him “Now how do you know that?  You said you were a good judge of people, but still, ladies need their secrets.”  He turns back to Lydia.  “My new friend here”, referring to the bodyguard, “is so uncouth.  Why, if I knew one of your secrets, I certainly would never blurt it out.”  He draws closer to Lydia. “I can prove it to you.  Whisper one in my ear.”
The bodyguard finally turns away from Aeweth for a moment to look at Lydia, and seems to study her carefully.  No smile crosses his lips as he notices the weapons at her side [DM assuming the mace, dagger, and/or crossbow would be visible since clothing hasn’t been changed], but he apparently doesn’t see her as any threat to his boss.  He studies the other girls as well, but when he turns back to Aeweth, that same smile returns to his face.


[Fangor: a delayed rage and attack would be allowed, buy a “delay” always occurs after someone’s action.  To do something before their action, you have to “Ready”.  You can ready a standard action (like an attack) or a free action (like entering rage), but not both.  So, if  you aren’t willing to give the enemy an action… you’ll just rage right now then  ]

Aligor, fed up with this human, tightens his grip on his axe, his veins and eyes bulging, an uncontrollable roar escaping his throat.  His muscles swing his axe with blinding speed, easily cutting the man [Rolled 6+11=Hit AC 17, Damage=1D10+7 (new Str of 20 gives +7 with 2-handed weapon, why an additional +8?  Didn’t see mention or penalties taken for Power Attack) = 6+7=13 damage, dying], leaving him to fall bleeding beside his brother.  Rusty says “Ya forgot t’ kill them on yer table.  Now the guards are gonna show up, their boss Hex is gonna show up, and yer just standing there foamin’ at the mouth.”


Down the street, Alev and Sunedilar both escape the glittering cloud and surround the robed man, who has no time to speak before Sunedilar attacks, swinging his spiked chain just a bit over his head [Rolled 4+8=AC 12, missed], while Alev closes in with his two weapons drawn.  The man looks suddenly much more worried and tries to bargain.  “Alright, sorry!  I’m not a scary wizard, OK?  Just back off!  I have a couple friends doing… um, some work, up the street.  I was just trying to keep you from disturbing them.  I do know some spells that’ll hurt as much as those weapons look like they can, so, um, let’s just forget about this before someone is in pain” Off in the distance, Sunedilar thinks he hears a low roar [Default Listen rolled 15] that sounds familiar.  A roar he’s heard issuing from the mouth of Aligor when he’s really upset.  


On Gorgon’s Way, T’aria’s companion is confused by her question “A woman hanging out on the street?  Why would a woman do that? I don’t understand.”  Realization suddenly hits her “Oh!  You mean… one of those women!  There’s no one like that here, this is a good neighborhood!”  At the mention of servants, “No, I sent them home for the night when I went to the party.  There’s no one here.  Oh wait!”  She claps her hands together sharply, and T’aria feels the vibrations of something moving through the house.  Suddenly, a large dog leaps into the room, and immediately starts growling and barking at T’aria.  But it’s owner claps her hands again and says “No, bad dog.  She’s a friend.  But outside, some thoroughly despicable types.”  The dog continues to growl, looking as though it would like nothing better than to sink it’s teeth into the half-demon.  But the woman’s command stop it from acting, as she goes to the door, to open it and let him out.

[Will continue with Gwyn once I know if he’s negotiating with a hurt human or a blood smear, after Alicia does her thing]

[Oh, and the name of the city is fine with me too.  Anything anyone wants to make up that doesn’t contradict with something before, and you’d expect wouldn’t go against the plot, should be fine.  And if it does go against the plot… I’ll probably change the plot  ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 7, 2004)

> “Alright, sorry! I’m not a scary wizard, OK? Just back off! I have a couple friends doing… um, some work, up the street. I was just trying to keep you from disturbing them. I do know some spells that’ll hurt as much as those weapons look like they can, so, um, let’s just forget about this before someone is in pain”




"No, I'm don't like that idea," Alev says, although he switches back out of an offensive stance _(still considered fighting defensively; doesn't want to forego any chance to strike if he pulls any tricks)_. "You see, that's an even bargain, but our situation _isn't_ even, we have you outnumbered two to one. A deal has to balance out, you know? So why don't you tell us something _useful_, and in exchange we'll give you your life, which is worth about half as much." Alev frowns, and shrugs. "At least, by a _gen_erous estimate."

He looks up at Sunedilar, wondering if he agrees.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 7, 2004)

Alicia stops in her tracks, nearly stumbling on her own feet in surprise that the weak-looking Gwyn had ended the fight all by herself. Disappointed she pulls the cloak back over her shoulders and begins to walk towards the door Daria entered trough, realising that she would get no part of the spoils of the battle.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Rusty says “Ya forgot t’ kill them on yer table.  Now the guards are gonna show up, their boss Hex is gonna show up, and yer just standing there foamin’ at the mouth.”




Watching as the 2 humans are left on the floor, Aligor shakes off the rage, and looks at the humans.  "So whatcha want me ta do with tha bodies?  I culd finish the job, and throw away the pieces sumwhere else.  Or I could give 'em one uv these." 

He steps over to his pack, and procures 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds.  "Besides, what is it that they wanted?  What kinda truble are ya in Rusty and who is this Hex fella yer talkin about?  Whatcha owe him and why?" 

Aligor will then go over to the dying humans and search their bodies for anything that will tell him who they work for any why they were here.  "Anyway, Rusty, they were here ta kill ya.  It's kill er be killed these days!  Did ya think they were gonna stay down?  C'mon Rusty, they came with swords, and you pick up a crowbar?"  Aligor looks at the potion, glances at the humans, sneers, and drinks it for himself.  

Thinking to himself, _Damn humans.  All I wanted was a drink, and they had ta come barging in and mess everything up fer me.  That'll teach em.  Hex.  That name sounds familiar.  Where have I heard it before?  Let's see what's on their bodies, before I decide ta chop em up and throw their pieces sumwhere else, or let Rusty handle them._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon remains unemotional and detached giving Valasia a simple shrug of the shoulders as he replies, “I guess that is all the Madame could hope for and it’s very kind that you would do that for her.”   

Hefting the clothes as a reminder of their task he speaks quietly and friendly to the blonde elven maiden as he starts walking again, “We should get these down stairs.  What do you need theses downstairs anyways?”

Upon there arrival downstairs Accalon notes the newcomers with great interest wonder if either of them could have any connection to the missing girls.   The hood of his robe serves its purpose as he continues to study them without giving away his interest as he brings the dress to the new girl with the shoulder length blonde, “Here is your outfit milady.”

Accalon holds the dress up so he can judge how the new girl will fill it while he waits for her to take it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 7, 2004)

*T'aria: half-fiend rogue*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> On Gorgon’s Way, T’aria’s companion is confused by her question “A woman hanging out on the street? Why would a woman do that? I don’t understand.” Realization suddenly hits her “Oh! You mean… one of those women! There’s no one like that here, this is a good neighborhood!” At the mention of servants, “No, I sent them home for the night when I went to the party. There’s no one here. Oh wait!” She claps her hands together sharply, and T’aria feels the vibrations of something moving through the house. Suddenly, a large dog leaps into the room, and immediately starts growling and barking at T’aria. But it’s owner claps her hands again and says “No, bad dog. She’s a friend. But outside, some thoroughly despicable types.” The dog continues to growl, looking as though it would like nothing better than to sink it’s teeth into the half-demon. But the woman’s command stop it from acting, as she goes to the door, to open it and let him out.



_Oh damn, now what? _T'aria thinks, her mind racing. Making a quick decision, she shows what she imagines is the proper amount of fear of the dog until the woman tells it no. As the other woman walks toward the front door to let it out, T'aria moves slightly to the side, glancing out the window as she does so.

_Perfect,_ she thinks with satisfaction, seeing Alicia move towards the house. "Hurry - one of them is almost at the front door! They must have seen us..."

When the wealthy lady opens the front door and the dog rushes out, T'aria takes a step behind her, flicking her wrist just so. The cold iron dagger she keeps hidden in her right wrist sheath drops into her hand, and she grasps the woman's hair and lays its edge across her throat, pressing it just hard enough to lightly break the skin. "Call off the dog," she hisses in the woman's ear, "Or you won't ever be able to call it again."

[OOC: Delay action until after she opens the door and the dog exits; then 5-foot step behind her and draw (base attack +1, so I can draw as part of a move action), then standard action to attack and hold. Free action Intimidate +2 if using STR, or +3 is using CHA (Some DMs will allow either or both, depending on how it is used, I don't know if you do or not). This will be two actions, thanks for the correction, Telsar. I hadn't taken into account the grapple *duh*.  ]


----------



## Cepter (Jun 7, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar simply replies "I would suggest that you pray to whatever god you hold dear that you ahve information worth your life, because I doubt your spells will be cast sucessfully with my chain tearing your throat out."

He continues to whirl the spiked chain, slipping it close enough to the sorcerer to let the wind brush his skin.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 7, 2004)

At the carriage, the driver doesn’t resist being tied up by Gwyn.  [Initimidate rolled 9+11=20.  I’m assuming Gwyn will search him…]  The half-demon finds no more weapons on him, nor much of anything else except a pair of necklaces in his pocket, possibly valuable, each with half of a heart attached.  He easily notices [Spot 13+5=18] what is happening at the lady’s front door.

As Alicia moves towards the entrance, it suddenly opens and a large canine leaps out and heads straight for her, trying to bite her leg, but misjudging just how wide he’ll have to open his mouth to do that [Hit AC 5].  In the doorway, T’aria grabs the lady by her hair, and begins to position her dagger at the woman’s throat, making her wishes known.  

[Being “ready” to attack her with the dagger is a standard action on it’s own, and can’t be combined with the grapple.  Grapple this round, next round use the ready action to attack her if she disobeys an order.  Grapple results: Rolled 15 to hit touch AC, woman gets no Attack of Opportunity since she expected nothing.  Opposed grapple checks roll 19(T’Aria) vs 16 (woman), so a firm grip is established.  Intimidate: rolled 10+3+2=13.  Initimidate goes by Charisma, but you can get a +2 bonus if you display that you are stronger or otherwise more powerful than your adversary. (T’aria isn’t stronger but is armed vs her being unarmed) You won’t know if she seems cowed until she acts, after Alicia.]

[Initiative (who’s up next):
Alicia, Unhurt
Driver, Disabled, tied
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
Woman, Unhurt, grappled
Dog, Unhurt
T’aria, Unhurt, grappling]


In the street, the robed man says to Alev and Sunedilar “Something useful?  How am I supposed to know what you would find useful?  You seem pretty tough.  My boss could use new muscle, if you’re looking to make money.  I’m not a wizard’s henchman but I’m somebody’s henchman.  So… I’ll go get my friends down the street, and we’ll all put a good word in for you.  How does that sound?”


Meanwhile, Aligor quaffs a potion, feeling a bit better [Rolled 5+1=6 HPs back, current total 18.  You said you grabbed 2, but only mentioned drinking one, so that’s all I counted], both brothers still bleeding at his feet [they just can’t seem to fail their Fortitude saves and die already  ]  Rusty says “I don’t owe this Hex jerk nuthin’.  He says he kin ‘protect’ my place from damages for a fee, but you kin guess what that means.  He’s just a loud-mouthed kid that didn’t git spanked enough.  As for the bodies… damn, Aligor, I don’t know.  Probably better to call the guard and let them clean ‘em up.”  Searching the dying bodies [Default Search rolled 16], brings up a small money pouch hidden on one, with 20 platinum and 30 gold inside, while the other has a piece of paper.  On this paper is a rough map of the city, with a line drawn running from a point in the middle of city to the Rusty Guts Tavern, and another line from the Tavern to a spot on the south side of town, near the royal palace.  Also, written on the paper are the words “Give him at least 50 gold!!!”


At Brie’s, Accalon and Valasia finally come back down, each carrying an outfit.  The one Accalon is carrying, and offers to Aeweth, is a frilly pink thing, made with sheer, almost see-through material.  When Accalon holds it up, there isn’t much to it; apparently Brie won’t mind if her arms and legs get cold.  The outfit that Valasia hands to Lydia is low-cut and made of black leather, obviously designed to accentuate cleavage and fit snugly around everything else.  It comes with a pair of black leather very high-heel shoes that look like they might require a few days practice to walk in.

The immaculate client notices the gifts and says “Ah!  I see Brie hadn’t had time to set you up with new clothes.  You two must really be new then!”  Looking at Lydia, “Is it possible that I will have the honor of being your very first client?”  The thought seems to excite him a great deal.  “I promise to be gentle, my dear”.  The bodyguard, meanwhile, watches the new arrivals, Accalon and Valasia, perhaps looking for any threat to his employer, but after a moment, his attention returns to Aeweth.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 7, 2004)

Gwyn picks the driver off the ground with his left hand and scoops the dagger up with his right, moving towards the house.  He concentrates more on keeping hold of the man than on getting there swiftly; T'aria is in no danger, and he wants to see how this "Alicia" fares.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Rusty says “I don’t owe this Hex jerk nuthin’.  He says he kin ‘protect’ my place from damages for a fee, but you kin guess what that means.  He’s just a loud-mouthed kid that didn’t git spanked enough.  As for the bodies… damn, Aligor, I don’t know.  Probably better to call the guard and let them clean ‘em up.”  Searching the dying bodies [Default Search rolled 16], brings up a small money pouch hidden on one, with 20 platinum and 30 gold inside, while the other has a piece of paper.  On this paper is a rough map of the city, with a line drawn running from a point in the middle of city to the Rusty Guts Tavern, and another line from the Tavern to a spot on the south side of town, near the royal palace.  Also, written on the paper are the words “Give him at least 50 gold!!!”




"Ya can call the guards, but after I leave.  Leave my name out of it fer now, as I spent too much time in those cells as it is without this kinda mess!  Ah, what've we got here?"

Aligor shows Rusty the map, asking if he recognizes the other locations on it.  He will also grab his gear at his table, adding the platinum pieces to his stash, while dropping the 30gc at Rusty.  "Here, take this.  I guess I overstayed another night, but it isn't the first, and most definately isn't the last!  I am sure you can find a use fer that gold, as long as you tell the guards I wasn't in on this one.  Or if'n they know I was here, tell them I walked in after they attacked you and I simply rescued my bartender.  After all, you are the only one that serves me these days, and I wuld hate to have ta find somewhere else to drink!  If'n ya tell them, they might listen ta you, because I know sure as hell they won't listen ta me!"   

Making a sharp whistle, he calls for Bane, his dog that  should be sleeping outside, while Aligor gathers his stuff and looks around to make sure he didn't forget anything.

"Don't worry about Hex, I can take care of that loose end.  Do you happen to know how many others work fer him?  I guess he won't be to pleased with this mess, and will more than likely be sendin some of his other scum after me soon.  Either I end it at the source, or keep my eyes open fer his other scum.  Damn, if'n only I didn't work alone these days."   Bane sluggishly strides in, yawning a bit, and when he sees the humans sprawled on the floor, bleeding, he walks over and sniffs them.  Not seeing them move, he strides over to Aligor, who pets him on the head, while he growls a little at Rusty. "Shutup Bane, you know Rusty!  Well, at least I got you fer watching my back, ya lazy mutt!"

OOC - Waiting for Rusty to let me know if he wants me to use my other potion to heal one of the humans, let them die naturally from their wounds, or tell me to go ahead and finish them off.  Also waiting to see what he knows about the map.  Seems as though Hex works for someone, and pays for protection from officials, but then again, that's another assumption...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the street, the robed man says to Alev and Sunedilar “Something useful?  How am I supposed to know what you would find useful?  You seem pretty tough.  My boss could use new muscle, if you’re looking to make money.  I’m not a wizard’s henchman but I’m somebody’s henchman.  So… I’ll go get my friends down the street, and we’ll all put a good word in for you.  How does that sound?”




"Useless, really." Alev's wrists twitch as he decides whether or not to cut any flesh. "You're offering to help us become _you_, and we don't want to be you. You're path_et_ic."

"Keep talking, though. You don't need to know what we'd find useful. Just say things until we get bored, and if something's been useful by that point, you live for longer than that. If not, you don't. It's all very simple really."

Alev sniffs, wrists twitch.

"Oh, but we _do_ bore quickly."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The bodyguard still seems fascinated by Aeweth, but says something rather unpleasant when she mentions her name and home town [Bluff rolled 12+8=20].  “You’re lying.  Better to say its none of my business than tell me a falsehood.”  He smiles at her, apparently a genuinely kind smile. [Sense Motive rolled 10+9=19]




_Well, sh-t again.  He's sharp._  Aeweth blushes, averts her eyes, and speaks quietly.  "S- sorry.  I- I'm new at this, and I didn't exactly come to this normally."  She smiles bashfully.  _Well, all technically true._



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The one Accalon is carrying, and offers to Aeweth, is a frilly pink thing, made with sheer, almost see-through material. When Accalon holds it up, there isn’t much to it; apparently Brie won’t mind if her arms and legs get cold.




_Oh, for the love of-!  Madame Brie, you aren't paying me _nearly_ enough._  Rhesa mentally pouts a little.  _I like Lydia's better.  All right, focus now.  Let's see if I can't get out of this with at least _one_ set of clothes on for the duration._  "Um, if you'll excuse me, I-I've got a few more things to take care of..." Aeweth trails off, eyes still averted, still blushing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

> Downstairs, Madame Brie has welcomed the two clients, and says she’ll leave them alone with the girls to get better acquainted. The bodyguard still seems fascinated by Aeweth, but says something rather unpleasant when she mentions her name and home town [Bluff rolled 12+8=20]. “You’re lying. Better to say its none of my business than tell me a falsehood.” He smiles at her, apparently a genuinely kind smile [Sense Motive rolled 10+9=19] The man’s employer says to him “Now how do you know that? You said you were a good judge of people, but still, ladies need their secrets.” He turns back to Lydia. “My new friend here”, referring to the bodyguard, “is so uncouth. Why, if I knew one of your secrets, I certainly would never blurt it out.” He draws closer to Lydia. “I can prove it to you. Whisper one in my ear.”



  *Lydia gives a faint smile and leans very close.*

_"I am entirely evil,"_ she whispers, and gives a faint, throaty chuckle, running her tongue along the outer rim of his ear briefly. 



> At Brie’s, Accalon and Valasia finally come back down, each carrying an outfit. The one Accalon is carrying, and offers to Aeweth, is a frilly pink thing, made with sheer, almost see-through material. When Accalon holds it up, there isn’t much to it; apparently Brie won’t mind if her arms and legs get cold. The outfit that Valasia hands to Lydia is low-cut and made of black leather, obviously designed to accentuate cleavage and fit snugly around everything else. It comes with a pair of black leather very high-heel shoes that look like they might require a few days practice to walk in.
> 
> The immaculate client notices the gifts and says “Ah! I see Brie hadn’t had time to set you up with new clothes. You two must really be new then!” Looking at Lydia, “Is it possible that I will have the honor of being your very first client?” The thought seems to excite him a great deal. “I promise to be gentle, my dear”. The bodyguard, meanwhile, watches the new arrivals, Accalon and Valasia, perhaps looking for any threat to his employer, but after a moment, his attention returns to Aeweth.



  "I'm sure you'll be very gentle m'lord.  Allow me to change into something more... suitable while you converse with the Madame," she says, stroking the side of his face before she gathered up her clothes, Aeweth's clothes, and bundled them both upstairs.

_Ridiculous outfit, if rather becoming.  At least it should loosen the tongue of that foppish lordling.  If, of course, I don't fall down the stairs.  Demure steps Lydia, that's what your governess always said, demure, tiny steps.  Now I know why._

"Come on, let's get tarted up.  We're going have to show a great deal more skin before these rutting fools start to babble what they know," Lydia says, quickly stripping herself and getting into her new dress.  What becomes evident, as Lydia removes her shirt, is that there's a hand-sized brand on her chest.  It's slightly recognizeable as a symbol of Wee Jas.  Now, Wee Jas' symbol isn't particularly comforting at the best of times, looking like a baroque, stylized red skull.  But his brand show sharp teeth, horns, and an entirely sinister expression.  There's no doubt that this is a brand of the utmost evil.*

*Lydia puts on her black dress, and produces a red silk scarf to cover her brand in the skimpy dress, and slips on her shoes.*

"Aeweth, do you have any makeup?  I've seen you with some before, I believe," Lydia asks, glancing over at her partner to see what her reaction is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon studies the potential new whores with an even graze.  The two women couldn’t be more different, the blonde was as shy and naïve, more so than he imagined that Loni had ever been while the raven-haired one seemed almost professional and in Accalon’s expect opinion she could be broken in easy enough.

His own interest in her is perked as he watches the way she handles her potential first client, _Charming in a dark way.  I should toss her a few coins…  Maybe she’ll bite._  He smiles briefly from the darkness at the thought, he was never rough with a lady who didn’t want it, but he liked it well enough and he never ignored the demands and begging for rougher treatment.  Accalon was a gentleman and the last thing he ever wanted to do was to disappoint the ladies.

He watched the two new girls get up to leave another smile formed on his face as the fair skinned beauty was smart enough to come up with the same escape that he had planed for the nervous blonde. 

Hiding his smile he turns to the two guests, his voice friendly and excited for them, in the hopes of buying them all the time they needed to escape, “Gentlemen seems like you two are in for a treat, heh?  No need to worry though, there just going to get dolled up, you want to get your money’s worth right?”  He laughs lightly as he  points nonchalant towards the other girls he continues, “If your in a hurry or simply want an appetizer I’m sure one of them can help you, for a price in all.”

Accalon looks upon the guest from his cloak causally and if neither of them seems to incline to speak to him he looks to see if Madame Brie needs anything from him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What becomes evident, as Lydia removes her shirt, is that there's a hand-sized brand on her chest.  It's slightly recognizeable as a symbol of Wee Jas.  Now, Wee Jas' symbol isn't particularly comforting at the best of times, looking like a baroque, stylized red skull.  But his brand show sharp teeth, horns, and an entirely sinister expression.  There's no doubt that this is a brand of the utmost evil.
> 
> *Lydia puts on her black dress, and produces a red silk scarf to cover her brand in the skimpy dress, and slips on her shoes.*
> 
> "Aeweth, do you have any makeup?  I've seen you with some before, I believe," Lydia asks, glancing over at her partner to see what her reaction is.




_Oh.  Oh _dear.  Profanity fails in Rhesa's mind.  Then, her second thought: _Should you really be surprised?  Lydia's no schoolgirl.  She worships a goddess of death, she's got this wierd obsession with corpses, dresses all in black...._  Rhesa tries to figure out why she's so... dissapointed.  She covers her thoughts by turning away in false modesty and removing her scholar's robes which, while certainly cut down from what a monk might wear, are still worth noting.  _I suppose I hoped she was, well, normal.  Or close to it.  Is she even better than Gwyn?_  She strips down to her lowest layer of robes and turns around just before Lydia puts the scarf around her neck.  Aeweth's eyes widen in surprise.  "Oh!  I know that one!"  Aeweth... _claims_ to be a scholar.  "Don't tell me, I think I know which sect that is..." Aeweth frowns in concentration.  "Shoot.  It's slipped my mind."  She gives Lydia an obliviously cheery look, although perhaps still a bit disconcerted by the less-than-benign imagery.  "Did it hurt?"  _Stall for time.  Talk religious iconography and hopefully they'll pick another whore._


----------



## Telsar (Jun 8, 2004)

Rusty smiles and says to Aligor, “Ya mean all I had to do was call the guards to git ya out o’here?”  Rusty gives Aligor a little pat on the back; that and the joke are probably the only way the crusty bartender knows to thank the dwarf for possibly saving his skin.  “You aren’t gonna give just one of them a healing potion, are ya?  If you want to wake ‘em up, that’s your business.  I don’t care if they just expire right here, but I wouldn’t wake up just one... he’s bound to be a little heart broken about his brother.  Kinda fittin’ their stupid bloodline endin’ all at once.”  Rusty looks at the map Aligor found.  “Hmmm…. This map ain’t too precise.  Like they knew the places they wanted to go, just didn’t know what streets to take.  The spot in the middle of town is full o’ some of the more run down inns and taverns; nuthin’ there as respectable as my place.  And the other spot, near the palace, that’s where the government buildings are.  The court houses, the city hall, the guards’ barracks, that sort o’ thing.”

Rusty steps to the door, looks up and down the street.  “Ain’t no guards in sight, just some punks up the street, so probably a good time for you to go.  I won’t tell the guards you were here… anyway, it’ll keep people from tryin’ anything in here if word gets around I dealt with them myself.”

Meanwhile, one of those “punks” down the street is bargaining for his life.  The robed man tells Alev and Sunedilar “C’mon guys, my spell didn’t even hurt you.  Something useful, something useful…” He thinks for a minute, then says “Look, all I got is the job me and my friends are supposed to do next.  We know a building where there’s supposed to be a lot of gold just sitting there.  They just got some money in to pay their employees tomorrow.  That’s why we’re hitting it tonight.  But only me and my friends know where, so allow me to go get them” he takes a step down the street, “and we can all benefit, do this job together.”  

In the showroom, the well-dressed man’s hand caresses Lydia’s waist as she rises to go change.  “Do hurry back.  That secret you told me; I believe I’ll require a demonstration before I’ll believe you.”  After the two girls go upstairs, Madame Brie says to the cultured client, “Dear Algernon, it seems you have already made your choice for the evening, and a very good choice indeed.  She is new, but not remotely inexperienced. And what of your friend here, your bodyguard you said?”

Algernon says “Oh, Ezuvial’s just here to watch.  Apparently I have enemies I didn’t even know I had”. The bodyguard, now with a much sterner expression since the departure of Aeweth, says “Surely you don’t want me to watch you…” he trails off, not finishing the sentence.  “But of course!   I think it will add to the excitement.  Besides, maybe I’ll need you to pull her off me, if she gets… too aggressive.”  A smile passes Algernon’s lips, as that thought apparently pleases him.  Ezuvial says “Maybe you will need that.  You did notice she had weapons, didn’t you?”  By Algernon’s confused expression, he obviously didn’t.  The bodyguard continues “But she’s no threat to you.  So why don’t I occupy my time while your busy.”  

Listening to Accalon, the bodyguard says.  “An appetizer?  That’s a unique way of looking at women.”  The words were pleasant enough, but Accalon senses [Sense Motive Rolled 18+6=24] a bit of hostility.  But he apparently agrees with the idea, moving to sit next to one of the other girls, taking her hand.  Adressing Madame Brie, he says “Would two women be permissible?  This one, and the Boccob disciple who just left.”  Brie explains that will cost extra, but he agrees to the price.  The Madame then excuses herself, saying she’ll check on the girls.  She passes Jovana, one of her girls, who comes into the showroom.  She practically ignores Accalon, looks around, sees Algernon alone and slides up beside him.

Algernon says to his bodyguard, “Ho!  Two girls at once?  Surely you’ll have to hurt the feelings of one or the other.  But I have no need for an appetizer.  I suspect the meal will be filling enough.”  He extricates himself from Jovana’s side and then, a thought apparently occurs to the man, and he jumps up, walks over to Accalon, pulls him aside a bit and says, half-whispering, “I just realized.  You must be the one that kept Valasia from greeting me.  So I have to ask… what do you have on Brie that she finally gave her up to you?”

In a bedroom upstairs, Madame Brie enters finding Lydia and Aeweth changing.  She analyzes them with her beady goblin eyes, saying “Do you have a plan, here?  I’ve known Algernon for years, but I’m beyond actually trusting anyone.”  Without waiting for a response to her question, she starts pointing out little touch ups they should add to their make up, with her small hands firmly adjusting both girls’ outfits to her suiting.  “Luckily, they both seem to like you even in those awful clothes you were wearing.  Oh, you… “ she says to Aeweth, “you’re even luckier.  You’ll only have to do half the work; that rough one wants another girl to help you.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> [Initiative (who’s up next):
> Alicia, Unhurt
> Driver, Disabled, tied
> Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
> ...




Alicia steps back (5 feet) from the raging lap-dog, pulls out her sword and growling loudly; "Bad Dog! Bad!" cuts into it to the best of her ability.

ooc: Attack +10 (3d6+13/19-20, Large Masterwork Greatsword at full Power Attack and full Reckless Attack

AC: 17


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon watched with interest, it wasn’t often he had the chance to watch fate’s work but his watching was interrupted by Algernon.  He thinks for a second looking for a way to turn in his favor but he starts with the truth his whispered voice full of disappointment, “I’m afraid you misunderstand the situation…  Madame Brie had Valasia retrieving dresses for the new girls as I had finished my two and simply walked out of my room.  It was just happenstance and my gentleman way that lead to me helping her bring the dresses down.”

Accalon leans in closer and continues his whisper, “It’s worth it you know?  The two girls…  Especially when you consider the inexperience of your chosen, whom will lack certain skills and training.”   Accalon pauses letting the truth of his words settle upon the man’s ear, “I myself took a new girl, not as new as those two, and I more experienced one and found the experience to be uniquely rewarding…” He chuckles lightly as he remembers his enjoyment and as he continues his words he motions slightly from within his hood towards the tall woman, “Actually, the girl that you might want was just at your side, she quite talented and her name is Jovana.”









*OOC:*


I guess there is a diplomacy check in there +9.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 8, 2004)

Alicia takes a step back, swings her huge sword down, and cuts the large dog in two with one blow [Rolled 6+10=Hit AC 16.  Damage rolled 10+13=23 damage.  Dog’s fortitude save failed badly, dies.  BTW, my apologies, just realized Alicia is large, and should have got an Attack of Opportunity before the dog got within melee range.  I’ll try to remember that in the future.]  It’s owner, hysterical when this all started, now with a dagger at her throat, her protector dead, and a friend nearly killed and being dragged to her house (Gwyn with Anton), goes into shock.  “That thing.  That thing killed my dog.  What is it?  A monster.  Yes, it’s a monster.  You’re all monsters.  The world is full of monsters.”  She continues to babble, offering no resistance to T’aria at all.


Algernon says to Accalon, “Ah, how disappointing.  If you hadn’t been willing to tell me how you arranged it, I thought I’d at least get details on what Valasia was like.  I’ve never actually been with an elf before; very hard to find one willing to work in a place like this.”  He looks at Jovana at Accalon’s recommendation [Diplomacy rolled 5+9=14].  “Hmmm… it seems I may have had her before.  To be honest, I’m terrible with whore’s names, but if she’s as I remember, she seemed very cold after she got her money.  Besides, didn’t you see the one I picked?  Perhaps new here, but not new to the world.  If there’s anyone here with experience, it’s her.  She’s almost,” he pauses sucking in his breath, “intimidating.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon simply nods his head in agreement and without any malice at his lack of agreement, as that was simply the way fate worked and he quickly replied friendly like, “Intimidating?  Yeah I can see where one could draw that conclusion but I would judge that her experiences lie elsewhere and not in the bedroom.”

His eyes wonder over to Valasia as he changes the subject, “I’ve had an elf or two in my life and they really aren’t that different than humans, but to be honest Valasia isn’t quite your normal elf is she?”  His tone has a slight reverence quality to her, “I did inquire about her price but there simply isn’t one.”  He turns towards Algernon as curiosity touches his voice, “Anyhow, what do you know of are dear Valasia?”









*OOC:*


Diplomacy +9


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 8, 2004)

Gwyn smiles as he pushes into the house, laying Anton on the floor and binding his wound.  Rising to face the lady, he chuckles "You haven't seen a real monster yet, but don't worry.  You will," licking the blood from his fingers.  "Tell me, have you seen a young woman walking these streets?" He describes Miri, the tone of his voice making it clear that he doesn't mean either woman well.  As an aside, "Oh, Alicia?  Would you bring the horse and cart off the street?  We don't want to attract too much attention.  (Chuckling) Yet."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 8, 2004)

Seeing the dog sliced in two, T'aria laughs. "Well, I guess you don't have to worry about calling it off now, do you?" She looks at Alicia. "And oh, Alicia, clean up that mess, hmm?" She nods at the dog. "We don't want it to be obvious to passersby." The woman starts babbling. "Quiet," T'aria snarls and pulls her away from the door.

T'aria whispers to the woman after Gwyn speaks. "I would suggest making sense soon, or I can't guarantee that I can keep my friends away from you."

[OOC: Placing dagger on the woman's neck and moving away from the door so Gwyn and Alicia can enter.]

[Edit: Didn't see Gwyn's post, sorry. ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 9, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Rusty looks at the map Aligor found.  “Hmmm…. This map ain’t too precise.  Like they knew the places they wanted to go, just didn’t know what streets to take.  The spot in the middle of town is full o’ some of the more run down inns and taverns; nuthin’ there as respectable as my place.  And the other spot, near the palace, that’s where the government buildings are.  The court houses, the city hall, the guards’ barracks, that sort o’ thing.”
> 
> Rusty steps to the door, looks up and down the street.  “Ain’t no guards in sight, just some punks up the street, so probably a good time for you to go.  I won’t tell the guards you were here… anyway, it’ll keep people from tryin’ anything in here if word gets around I dealt with them myself.”




"So where's this Hex keep himself?  I might need to know where to go fer dealin with him in the future."   Taking the other potion in his hand, Aligor drinks its contents at hearing that there are some 'punks' in the street that he might run into.  "I sure hope these guys were alone, and that those 'punks' aren't here lookin fer their friends.  Are they just standin there, or leavin?  I sure hope they aren't friends of the brothers here."   Taking his shield in hand, he waits for Rusty to let him know that the punks are gone, while helping himself to the bottle of ale still on his table.

"By the way Rusty, ya got any more of these potions?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 9, 2004)

Alicia kicks the two pieces of the puppy trough the open door, aiming for the panicked lady. Then she takes a look up and down the street to see if there are any witnesses to the fight.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 9, 2004)

[Accalon’s Diplomacy rolled 7+9=16.  Luckily for you, the guy likes to gossip  ]
Algernon’s eyes roam over Valasia. “I know absolutely nothing about the girl with any certainty.  However, I do have a theory.  I think she’s the daughter of some whore and Lord Vandior, you know, one of the nobles on the king’s advisory council.  I only say that because I once came here with a noble who’s met Vandior’s family, and he said that Valasia looks like she could be sisters with the Lord’s legitimate daughter.  I’ve never met the girl, so I couldn’t say for sure, but that would be quite a scandal if it were true.  The highest ranking elf in the city, impregnating a whore, his progeny working in a whorehouse.  But why that would keep Brie from putting her to work, I have no idea.”


In a house on Gorgon’s Way, Anton, still tied up but who’s been quiet up till now from Gwyn’s threat, comes to the lady’s defense. “Leave Elorelei alone!  I’ll tell you what I know, just get your filthy hands off her!  The girl you’re looking for, I saw her 3 weeks ago.  She wasn’t walking the streets, she was helping to move some great big long thing from the old Heironeous church, the one that burned down.  Some guy, I didn’t get a good look at him, was helping her.  Whatever they were carrying was covered in a tarp.  They put it in a wagon and that’s the only time I’ve seen her.  Now leave her alone!”

Elorelei continues to babble a bit, taking in what Anton is saying “The old church?  Yes, she works at the old church.  Been fixing it up, her and another girl.  Such sweet girls.  Not like…” her eyes look back at the woman with a dagger at her throat, and she seems to come back to her senses. “Oh god!  What are you going to do to us? Oh… what are you planning for that sweet girl?  She’s not a whore.  Anton, they think she’s a whore, but she’s not!  Just leave the poor girl alone.  Just leave us alone!”  She sobs uncontrollably.  Then, two large bloody pieces of her dog come flying through the door.  Although they don’t quite hit the lady [Attack rolled 4+4(ranged)-4(non proficient)=hit AC 4], dog blood does splatter over everything in the room.  The woman’s sobs turn into to high pitched shrieks of terror.  Alicia doesn’t see anybody outside who could have witnessed what happened, but it is very dark.


At the Rusty Guts, the owner says “I don’t know where Hex keeps hisself.  I guess these two would a’ known”, referring to the two bodies on the floor, one of which has quit breathing.  “I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s the run-down area that’s pointed out on the map.” Still looking down the street, he says “They’re arguin’ about somethin’ it looks like.  Couple of ‘em looks like they got some nasty lookin’ weapons.  But they seem involved in their argument; they might not notice ya leavin’.  And I need to call the guards soon, so I kin get this place cleaned up.  All but yer table, ‘course.”  As Aligor quaffs his last potion [Rolled 3+1, gave back 4 HPs, total HPs = 22], Rusty moves to the bar, and throws him a vial. “That’s my only healin’ potion.  Just keep it for emergencies.  But it looks like ya need it more than I do.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 9, 2004)

*T'aria: half-fiend rogue*

"Damn it, Alicia!" T'aria snarls. "The last thing we need is for someone to hear her. Just get in here, shut the door, and forget the carriage." She shoves Elorelei towards Gwyn, and inspects her dagger for signs of blood before re-sheathing it and fluffing her sleeve down to hide it.

She crouches down next to Anton. "Now, that wasn't so hard, was it, dear boy? What street was this church on?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon’s tone is one of interest as he nods his head while considering the Algernon words, “Hmmm, maybe that’s not as far fetched as you think it is, the Lord couldn’t claim her as his own cause of the scandal that it would cause but at the same time I’m sure he wouldn’t be so quick to completely abandon his child so I’m sure he has used his power, and or money to make a arrangement for Brie to take care of her, hence Madame Brie refusal to let Valasia work as a whore.”

Accalon turns to his gossipy friend trying to encourage Algernon for any more juicy news he might have, “You seem to hear your share of interesting rumors and I’m pretty new to town is there anything of interest in town?”  He chuckles lightly, “Well besides Madame Brie’s boardinghouse for girls.”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 9, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At the Rusty Guts, the owner says “I don’t know where Hex keeps hisself.  I guess these two would a’ known”, referring to the two bodies on the floor, one of which has quit breathing.  “I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s the run-down area that’s pointed out on the map.” Still looking down the street, he says “They’re arguin’ about somethin’ it looks like.  Couple of ‘em looks like they got some nasty lookin’ weapons.  But they seem involved in their argument; they might not notice ya leavin’.  And I need to call the guards soon, so I kin get this place cleaned up.  All but yer table, ‘course.”  As Aligor quaffs his last potion [Rolled 3+1, gave back 4 HPs, total HPs = 22], Rusty moves to the bar, and throws him a vial. “That’s my only healin’ potion.  Just keep it for emergencies.  But it looks like ya need it more than I do.”




_Nasty lookin weapons, huh?  Well, this might prove interesting if thay are indeed friends of the dumb brothers here.  No use in waiting, I better get goin_'

Aligor takes the potion from Rusty, and puts it into his belt pouch, ready for immediate use if he needs it in an 'emergency'.  Strapping his shield to his back, and his waraxe to his waist, he decides that this night has been eventful enough.  Donning his cloak, to cover up his armour and newly made necklace of the Ettercap Fangs and Claws, he goes to the door of the Inn, and peers out, to make sure they 'punks' are where Rusty said they were.  As he spies them arguing, he decides it's now or never, as he heads out the Inn, in the direction away from the 3 strangers in the street and around the side of the Inn, out of sight from the 3 strangers.  He will wait there with Bane, keeping an eye on them and making sure they don't come his way, while out of sight from them.

OOC - He will try to recognize anyone from the 3 strangers, such as Sunedilar, although I don't know the modifier.  If he recognizes Sunedilar, he will still go around the side of the Inn, trying to move as silently as possible for a dwarf, watching to see what happens next, since it appears that Sunedilar is arguing with the third guy.  Bane would also recognize Sunedilar, but since it's night, I don't know how his Low Light vision would work right now.  All Aligor wants to do is make sure that these three are not gonna give him trouble, if they are indeed with the dead brothers and find out he killed them. He would also like to see if they return back to Hex's place, where he would try and follow and take care of that 'loose end',


----------



## Telsar (Jun 10, 2004)

T’aria wipes the blood off her dagger, and notices spots on her clothing as well.  The blood spatters on the paintings might have devalued them, though the vase could be easily cleaned.  Anton struggles in his ropes.  “Keep that maniac away from her!”, referring to Gwyn after Elorelei was thrown to him.  “The old church is just back down this street, 3 blocks back.”  T’aria and Gwyn make a mental connection with a building they passed before, although there had been no signs when they passed that the burned-out building had been a church.  Anton continues to plead, “Please, just leave!  Someone’s bound to hear all this, even if they didn’t see anything.”

[OOC the burned-out building was mentioned in post #180 ]


Aligor thinks about Hex, and realizes he must be someone new.  Someone with ambitions.  Those kind never make it far in this city; when someone gets too big, the little thugs come out like piranha to pick the guy apart.  Someone always betrays them, thinking they’ll get a little bit more for themselves.  At least half the people who have hired the dwarf in the past has met an untimely end that way, and the rest moved on or realized to lay low and not attract attention.  But one of his old employers still in town has probably heard of this Hex, and might know something.  Looking outside, Aligor spots the punks down the street quickly, and realizes one isn’t a punk at all, but an old friend-in-arms.  Although not used to being sneaky, the three individuals in the street are apparently too involved with each other to notice, as the dwarf maneuvers around the tavern.

[OOC Fangor, you can build on the old employer angle if you want to.  Your default Spot to recognize Sunedilar was 13, success.  I used Hide instead of Move Silently to sneak around the building, due to the distance involved.  Default Hide rolled 19+2(dex)-4(ACP)=17. Default Spot checks for Alev and Sunedilar fail, 6 and 14.]


At Brie’s, Algernon says to his new friend Accalon, “Things of interest?  Without knowing your tastes, it’s hard to say.   I’ve heard there’s a gambling den or two in the heart of the city, not that someone of my refinement would go there.  For something with some more culture, there’s the Enchanted Theater.  They specialize in using magic in their plays, although I think they’re closed this week, preparing for the Festival of Fharlanghn.  That’s if you’re looking for fun.  If you’re looking for work,” he eyes Accalon up and down, noting his weapons and armor for the first time.  He trails off and looks towards his bodyguard.  “You just let me run up and start chatting with this man?  He could stick a weapon in me and you couldn’t do a thing to stop it!”  Ezuvial looks at him with a wry smile “You didn’t mind the lady’s weapons.  I thought perhaps you were looking to bed him too.  Besides,” he says, eyeing Accalon carefully, “the best way to judge if he’s an enemy is to see how he acts when his prey is up close.”

Algernon lets out a small “Hmmph. I’m beginning to wonder if I really need you.”  He turns back to Accalon, apparently not worried that he might be dangerous “As I was saying, if you wanted work, if you’re a skilled fighter and don’t mind who you have to fight, I hear the council is trying to oust the necromancer Archifer from the city.  If they send guards to evict him, Archifer might need some protection.  Or, if you have a death wish, you could help evict him.  I’d imagine you’d get paid either way.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 10, 2004)

Gwyn asks T'aria in Abyssal "Well, do we kill them?  And if so, can I take my time about it?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 10, 2004)

Alev scoffs at the petty wizard's offer. He looks up to Sunedilar: "Do you want to hear any more of this? I don't want to hear any more of this. It's pretty tiring."

He says it stagishly enough that it will seem to the man that he is only making a point, but if Sunedilar gives any indication that he's through listening, Alev will get right to the cutting. *(Full attack, using both weapons.)*


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 10, 2004)

Alicia laughs quietly, "Puppy go Splash!" then her demeanor changes. She walks calmly trough the door, wiping her sword on her cloak. She bends down to look straight into the lady's eyes, and with a cruel twist of her lips says. "She's not so ugly, for her age. Perhaps our employer could find some work for her. Or perhaps we could hold her hostage, her family might pay us richly to save her from our torture."
She suddenly convulses, loses her balance and sits down with a thud on the floor. A blank mindless look once again comes over her and she mumbles incoherently. "Squish, splash, bad dog."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon listens to the two men with fringe interest, their usefulness nearly at its end but he speaks friendly enough as he makes preparations for his departure, “I have no death wish and local politics are often just that for an outsider.”   Nodding his head in departure he continues, “I’ll look into your entertainment suggestions but I need to take my leave.”

Finished with the two men he walks towards the goblin, his voice neutral as he addresses her, “Madame Brie, my companion T'aria talk to you about my usefulness in rescuing your girls.  How can I be of assistant at the moment?”


----------



## Cepter (Jun 10, 2004)

Sunedilar's only response is to send the spiked chain driving in at the petty thug's side, twisting the other end around to rip the tendons ouot of his leg.

(Full attack)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 10, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Aligor thinks about Hex, and realizes he must be someone new.  Someone with ambitions.  Those kind never make it far in this city; when someone gets too big, the little thugs come out like piranha to pick the guy apart.  Someone always betrays them, thinking they’ll get a little bit more for themselves.  At least half the people who have hired the dwarf in the past has met an untimely end that way, and the rest moved on or realized to lay low and not attract attention.  But one of his old employers still in town has probably heard of this Hex, and might know something.  Looking outside, Aligor spots the punks down the street quickly, and realizes one isn’t a punk at all, but an old friend-in-arms.  Although not used to being sneaky, the three individuals in the street are apparently too involved with each other to notice, as the dwarf maneuvers around the tavern.




Aligor watches as Sunedilar twirls the chain and attacks at the third guy.  _Seems as though he hasn't lost his touch_, he thinks to himself.  Making sure that Sunedilar is not in trouble first, Aligor will then head off to Boon's place, travelling down the street behind the Inn.  As he walks to Boon's hideout, he is thinking, _Sunedilar is a welcome sight these days.  Of all the thugs around this place, he was the most direct and respectable.  Fighting alongside him was a great adventure in itself, although I guess those that have seen that are not living anymore._  He grins, hoping that if Sunedilar is to run into him again, it would be on good terms, as Boon always used their services as a last resort in this town.

Remembering back a few weeks ago, Aligor knows Boon is still in business, and his last job was a cinch, only having to relieve a wealthy aristocrat of some artifacts that Boon had bidders for.  This was more of a job for the more dexterious thieves, but Aligor's might came in handy when he found that the artifact was a 100 pound statue, which he had to carry off while defending against some guards.  It was time to visit his old employer and see if this Hex needed some dealing with.  Bane will accompany him through the streets, keeping an eye out in the darkness, as well as Aligor glancing back to make sure nobody is following him.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 10, 2004)

Alev and Sunedilar, apparently having little use for a henchman wizard and his petty robbery plans, attack him in unison.  Sunedilar swings his spiked chain, ripping out a good portion of the robed one’s leg, while Alev uses his Kukri to distract his enemy long enough to jab the man with his rapier.  The man looks stunned at the sudden attack, and collapses in a heap to the ground.

[Sunedilar rolled 11+8=AC 19, hit.  Damage rolled 7+3=10.  Not sure if you were expecting two attacks by your description, but a spiked chain isn’t a double weapon. Alev rolled 15+4=AC 19 with Rapier: hit, rolled 3+4=AC 7 with Kukri:missed.  Rapier damage rolled 6+2 = 8.  Wizard’s HPs drop below 0, failed Fortitude check indicates he’s dying.  Any further damage will mean he’s dead]


At the brothel, Madame Brie comes back down from upstairs, saying to Algernon and Ezuvial  “The ladies will be ready shortly.  They both are doing their best to look good for you.”  Algernon says something about Lydia (not mentioned by name, of course) is definitely worth the wait, while the bodyguard continues to sit passively, observing everyone.

Looking toward Accalon, answering his question, Brie says “I sent my muscle, dear Alicia, with the two love-birds to Gorgon’s Way, so I really don’t have anyone to look over things here.  You might be good for that.”  She takes him a bit aside, and says quietly “You understand what my problems are, and you’ve talked with these two (looking at Algernon and Ezuvial) a bit.  Do you think they could be involved?  I’ve known Algernon for years, but I trust no one.  And this is the first I’ve seen of a bodyguard.  If you trust them, then I guess I could send you to the merchant who saw Miri on Gorgon’s Way.  I think he might have more to tell.”

[BTW, continuity got skewed.  Brie was upstairs with Lydia and Aeweth, but I assume she’d come back down before they’re ready.  Any role-playing between the three of them, if it occurs soon, we’ll say happened right before this.  If Isida and/or Thomas can’t post before tomorrow morning, I’ll probably continue the plot without that role-playing taking place]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods his head in understanding from deep within his hood as he thinks upon the ugliness that was, is, Alicia.  He’s not positive who the two lovebirds are but it matters not to him.  Speaking slowly he looks back to the two men, “It’s your choice my dear madame, but like you I trust few people.  I don’t think Algernon is looking for anything other than entertainment, but his bodyguard…”  

He trials off looking for the best word, “Ezuvial, doesn’t strike me as being a very good bodyguard.  They act like equals and not the employer and employ that one would expect.  Would you act like that with one of your girls?”   He pauses giving her time to answer the question but replies pleasantly and without accusation, “Well, besides Valasia but she’s hardly a common girl is she?”

He watches Brie’s closing looking for any change in her expression at the mention of Valasia and common, a word that is so close to commoner, being drawn in the same breathe.

No more than 3 or so seconds pass before he finishes his thoughts, “Madame Brie, do you ever cater to those who would rather watch others unobserved than act out there desires?  If you do I suggest someone watch them with the new girls from those chambers.”


----------



## Telsar (Jun 10, 2004)

Aligor thinks about his former employer.  Boon now runs a small antiques shop.  When the human first hired Aligor quite some time ago, he was looking to control all the high-end thievery going on in town.  But eventually, Aligor moved on to other employment, and a couple of thieves, who Boon was using to grab necklaces off of the necks of rich noblewoman, decided to get greedy and demand a bigger cut.  The results was Boon with a broken arm that never has healed properly, and Boon having to pay more than he wanted to have the thieves assassinated.  Since then, he’s kept things low-key, acting mostly as a fence, but occasionally organizing a particular profitable theft.

At the shop, this man with a crooked arm and receding hairline is examining some coins with a monocle when Aligor comes in.  “Did I send for you?  No, no that was a few weeks ago.”  He studies Aligor carefully through his monocle.  “You, my dwarven friend, look hurt.  But I bet the other guy is hurt more, and missing something that you’d like to sell me now.  So, what have you got?”


Back at the brothel, Brie does seem taken aback by Accalon’s choice of words. “What do you know about Valasia?  Or think you know?  She isn’t remotely common.  But she’s no equal to me.  Only reason I don’t smack her upside her head every now and then like I do the others is that it wouldn’t do any good.  She’s not too bright, and the backside of my hand isn’t going to change that.  And you better not be one of these johns that needs what they can’t have.  Just stay away from her, you hear me?”
“But as for the voyeur rooms, yes we have a couple bedrooms set up for it.  Good idea, that.  When they go up, I’ll make sure someone’s watching.  You, if you want.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 10, 2004)

*T'aria: female half-fiend rogue*

T'aria stands, ignoring Anton's pleas and recalling having walked by the burned-out building. _Didn't realize that was a church, but at least now we know where it is._

Absently brushing at the blood spatters on her clothing, she answers Gwyn in Abyssal. "Go ahead, dear friend. I doubt we need them anymore. Take your time, but let's be on our way before daylight, hmm? Although... the ugly one," T'aria gestures at Alicia, "may have the right idea of what to do with the female. Might be dangerous, though - I don't know how well connected this Elorelei is."

T'aria frowns down at Alicia as she mutters incoherently. _Well, this one might be useful... when she's lucid._ She snarls suddenly, just now noticing the paintings. _If she just wouldn't _ruin _the profits! _She moves over to inspect one of the paintings, detouring to shut and lock the door securely first. "Look at what you've done, Alicia!" T'aria snaps in Common. _Maybe they can be cleaned or repaired?..._ she sighs. _But how would I move them? Oh well, perhaps I can find something else worthwhile in this house..._

She starts to walk further into the building, leaving Gwyn to play. On her way past the vase, T'aria picks it up and absently starts cleaning it with a decorative scarf that was draped across a nearby table. _Maybe I can get some cleaner clothing somewhere in here as well...._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 10, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At the shop, this man with a crooked arm and receding hairline is examining some coins with a monocle when Aligor comes in.  “Did I send for you?  No, no that was a few weeks ago.”  He studies Aligor carefully through his monocle.  “You, my dwarven friend, look hurt.  But I bet the other guy is hurt more, and missing something that you’d like to sell me now.  So, what have you got?”




"Nice to see ya too, Boon.  If'n I were you, I would be correct, as they are far worse than I am, and should never live another day ta tell anyone.  Needless ta say, it weren't no job, but only me defending myself.  Damn thugs had it coming, working fer that new guy.  Hex was his name.  Sent them to rough up Rusty, but they made the mistake of interferin' with my ale.  That's the last mistake they ever made.  So whatcha know 'bout this Hex feller?  Where can I find him, so that I can end this before it starts out to be a fued between his gang and me.?"

Aligor will look around the shop, looking to see what wares he can haggle with Boon on purchasing.  After all, the brothers' money must be well spent.  Bane will be told to guard the door, making sure that Aligor will be tipped off if someone approaches.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 10, 2004)

Gwyn decks the driver with a closed fist, not wishing to spray further blood across the room, and clamps his other hand over Elorelei's mouth.  He binds her, gags her, drags her up to the bedroom, and begins enjoying himself, careful not to damage her clothing as he extracts her from it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Oh!  I know that one!"  Aeweth... _claims_ to be a scholar.  "Don't tell me, I think I know which sect that is..." Aeweth frowns in concentration.  "Shoot.  It's slipped my mind."  She gives Lydia an obliviously cheery look, although perhaps still a bit disconcerted by the less-than-benign imagery.  "Did it hurt?"  _Stall for time.  Talk religious iconography and hopefully they'll pick another whore._



  "Somewhat, but pain is nothing to the rewards I gained.  It's Wee Jas' mark you know, the mark of Wee Jas' darkest desires.  You can gain a great deal of power from serving them, you know.  I can show you sometime," Lydia says, lightly tugging on a lock of Aeweth's hair.



> In a bedroom upstairs, Madame Brie enters finding Lydia and Aeweth changing. She analyzes them with her beady goblin eyes, saying “Do you have a plan, here? I’ve known Algernon for years, but I’m beyond actually trusting anyone.” Without waiting for a response to her question, she starts pointing out little touch ups they should add to their make up, with her small hands firmly adjusting both girls’ outfits to her suiting. “Luckily, they both seem to like you even in those awful clothes you were wearing. Oh, you… “ she says to Aeweth, “you’re even luckier. You’ll only have to do half the work; that rough one wants another girl to help you.”



  "I _plan_ to get him to talk.  Don't worry, I'll give him his money's worth if he insists.  No need to bring down the reputation of your house.  And lucky Aeweth, he should be well distracted and his guard down when you question him."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 10, 2004)

Alev glances around for witnesses, briefly, and then (whether or not he spots any) ducks down, cuts through the man's clothing to expose his chest; takes some time feeling around, seeming peculiarly indecisive about just _which_ ribs to cut between, then finally makes his selection; pulls his kukri in a deep, straight line, ending with a flourish to fling blood out into the street; takes a moment more to think, then wipes his blade on the man's cheeks carefully, leaving distinctive marks.

That being done, he takes a quick look through the man's pockets, seeing if he carries anything of interest, before nodding to Sunedilar and continuing toward Rusty's Guts.

"Sometimes I marvel at my own charity. Can imagine how _plain_ his death would have been had we never crossed paths?" He sighs. "How can a man like him be so fortunate? It is truly an unfair world."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon grins satisfied deep within his hood but he simply plays it off as he lightly places a reassuring hand on Brie’s shoulder, “I only know what every man does…  That she is creature of uncommon beauty but I have no intention of touching her.  We can discuses this later but for now I imagine that I should make my way to this room.  Your new girls should be down any moment for there johns.”

His head moves as he glances to the group of whores laying in wait, “I do have one request though, as surely they would suspect something if I went upstairs empty handed.”  His studies them for a second before selecting, “The youngish one, dark haired fair skin in the dark green dress, she should be able to remove there suspicions.  Keys if they’re needed, and can I watch both rooms at the same time or not?  If not then maybe you should send a girl you trust to watch the other...”









*OOC:*


 Note: the one he mentions is probably the best looking of the three in the lounge that he hasn’t touched.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Somewhat, but pain is nothing to the rewards I gained.  It's Wee Jas' mark you know, the mark of Wee Jas' darkest desires.  You can gain a great deal of power from serving them, you know.  I can show you sometime," Lydia says, lightly tugging on a lock of Aeweth's hair.




Aeweth stares at Lydia, confused, alternating between the brand and the other woman's eyes.  "I-I-I'm not sure..." she begins, but then Brei enters.  _"Darkest desires?"_  thinks Rhesa, laughing to herself.  _Wonder what else she wants to show me._  Less than even idle spectulation, but it amuses her.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I _plan_ to get him to talk.  Don't worry, I'll give him his money's worth if he insists.  No need to bring down the reputation of your house.  And lucky Aeweth, he should be well distracted and his guard down when you question him."




"Um," begins Aeweth.  "You're not expecting me to actually... _do_ anything, are you?"  she asks with guileless hopefulness.  _It would be out of character for Aeweth to go along with this anything but kicking and screaming.  Not that I'm eager to hop in bed with some random john.  Especially a sharp one._  Rhesa thinks for a moment more.  _Come to think of it, Aeweth would probably be secretly curious.  Repressed, she, or so I'd guess._

Sorry for the delay.  Been a busy last few days.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 11, 2004)

Gwyn has his fun with poor Elorelei, having to take great care to keep the woman from passing out in pain and/or hysterics.  By the time he’s done, the only word to describe the woman, both physically and mentally, is broken. [Gwyn rolled 17+11=28 on his Intimidate check to keep her lucid and awake throughout their time together].

T’aria searches Elorelei’s house, all but the occupied bedroom.  The woman apparently lives alone, although by what she has said before, she has servants that come in during the day.  In a box in a closet are a man’s clothing and effects, indicating she’s probably a widow.  In that box, T’aria finds two diamond wedding rings that look valuable, perhaps worth 400 gp each.  Also, not valuable but slightly informative, in the woman’s purse which she dropped upon entering, T’aria finds a decorative piece of paper that says “King Torvil cordially invites you to a Palace Ball in honor of the monarch’s day of birth”, with tonight’s date, probably an indication of where she was tonight.  T’aria realizes there might be more of value, and clean clothing, in the woman’s bedroom. [I assume T’aria took 20 on the Search.]


At the antique shop, Boon says “Hex?  Oh yeah, you must be talking about Hectaras.  Brat thinks he’s a criminal mastermind, and he’s barely out of diapers.  I think he hangs out at the old Hearthgate Inn.  Got a dozen or so people working for him, losers for the most part, although they might pose a problem if you take them all on at once.  You know, you can probably just wait a couple weeks and the kid will find someone else to stick a knife in his gut.”  Assuming Aligor wants it, Boon gives the dwarf directions to the Inn.

Looking around the shop, Aligor doesn’t find much to appeal to him; mostly old furniture, some landscape paintings, and some old musical instruments.  But in the back, hanging on a wall, is a very old looking dwarven urgrosh.  The design is ancient, but the blade looks very sharp and well-maintained.  “Just got that in.  Magical, apparently, but I haven’t figured out the enchantment yet.  And I doubt you can afford it; at least not until I have another job for you.”


Alev does a quick search of the fortunate dead man’s robe, and finds only one thing of interest.  A short stick with what appears to be magical engravings on it.  Alev is experienced enough to know a wand when he sees one.  Possibly lucky the wizard never had a chance to use it.

Heading over to the Rusty Guts, a man steps out of the entrance to the place, carrying a crowbar, and says “You guys seen any city guards around?  Gots some clean up work I need ‘em to do.”  He looks around and clearly notices the crumpled body of the wizard back in the street.  “Looks like they’re gonna be busy tonight.  You two better git outta here.  Don’t worry… got too many o’ my own problems to go tattlin’ about yours.”

[BTW, I’m working under the assumption that although Sunedilar knows Aligor likes to hang at the Rusty Guts, he’s never met Rusty]


At Brie’s, before coming downstairs, the owner of the place said to Lydia “It’s good to know you’re professionals and not squeamish about getting your hands dirty.  Well, more than your hands.”  She chuckles and slaps Aeweth on the ass, probably expecting her to laugh too.  Referring to Aeweth, “I like the innocent act, probably what got that burly fellow attracted to you.  Keep it up.  Now both of you hurry, get dressed, and get down there or they’re going to pick different girls.”

A few minutes later, Brie is still talking with Accalon, apparently satisfied that he isn’t going to try something with Valasia.  “The voyeur rooms are separate, you can’t watch both rooms from one.  And they’re really not much more than dark closets with peepholes.  It’s what the clients expect, so it’s what we give them.  I’ll send Valasia to watch the one you don’t; she’ll tell me what she sees."  Upon hearing Accalon's request, she says "Trying to get one of my girls for free, are you?  If you think you can keep it quiet, and can be comfortable in the dark, go ahead and take one.  If you guys don’t find who’s responsible I’ll be taking her fee out of your hides anyway.”  She gives Accalon directions to the entrances to the voyeur “closets” and says she’ll make sure the girls use the right rooms.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fightr/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At the antique shop, Boon says “Hex?  Oh yeah, you must be talking about Hectaras.  Brat thinks he’s a criminal mastermind, and he’s barely out of diapers.  I think he hangs out at the old Hearthgate Inn.  Got a dozen or so people working for him, losers for the most part, although they might pose a problem if you take them all on at once.  You know, you can probably just wait a couple weeks and the kid will find someone else to stick a knife in his gut.”  Assuming Aligor wants it, Boon gives the dwarf directions to the Inn.
> 
> Looking around the shop, Aligor doesn’t find much to appeal to him; mostly old furniture, some landscape paintings, and some old musical instruments.  But in the back, hanging on a wall, is a very old looking dwarven urgrosh.  The design is ancient, but the blade looks very sharp and well-maintained.  “Just got that in.  Magical, apparently, but I haven’t figured out the enchantment yet.  And I doubt you can afford it; at least not until I have another job for you.”




"Well, perhaps we could strike a deal.  It seems as though I also relieved a few humans of this here map earlier this evening.  Might be nuthin', but then again, usually maps that are on people workin' fer the likes of Hex have a prize at the end, right?  You usually giv me the same typa maps, when you are in need for some recoverin'.  Take a look, might be sumthin worth lookin into."

"This is a fine piece of work!  Where did ya git this here Urgosh?  Ya say it has magical properties?  Whatcha askin fer it?  Too bad you ain't got any jobs right now, as I could take this as payment..."

"Ah, by the way.  Ya remember Sunedilar, right?  Ya got him workin' fer ya right now?  I saw him and another feller dealin with a guy just a few minutes ago.  He hasn't lost his step at all.  Never saw the other feller though.  Good help is hard ta find these days, but if'n ya need sumthin taken care of, you know who to ask."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 11, 2004)

As Accalon starts to escort the raven-haired whore upstairs, he notices Loni coming downstairs with her arm locked with the arm of a man he hasn't seen before, presumably a customer who's been upstairs this evening.  The man is tall, with white hair, and wearing a long coat that could be concealing anything underneath.  They reach the front door, and Loni gives him a kiss on the cheek as he departs.  Then she turns and sees Accalon, smiles for a moment, but notices he's with another girl and awkwardly looks away.

At the antique shop, Boon peers over the rough map. "Well, this first spot is around where the Hearthgate Inn is at.  And the end of the path is the government buildings.  Can't imagine what Hex's boys would want there.  Unless...  Hey, does this Hex know who you are yet?  If not, you're safe, and I wouldn't worry about that map."  Boon seems to be being evasive for some reason.

He changes the subject.  "That urgrosh was found in some old ruins up north.  The guy who sold it to me said they found it and a bunch of other equipment, like there had been some explorers up there, but no sign of them, just their stuff.  Spooked 'em so much they grabbed the stuff and left without doing any exploring on their own.  Not sure what it does yet, but I'd sell it for ten thousand gold pieces.  By the look of you, you don't have that much."  He smiles at that, then says "If I can think of anything I can use you and Sunedilar for, I'll let you know.  I might want someone to check out those ruins, but, I know that's a little 'clean' for your guys' style."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

~Before

Accalon looks at the madame a curious look forming from the depths of his hood, “Madame Brie, your girl will simply be there for appearances, if it was indeed Algernon and Ezuvial who are involved in your girls disappearing I would hate for them to get cold feet tonight by seeing a armed man go upstairs without an escort, wouldn’t you?”   Accalon doesn’t wait for a reply as he nods his head in departure, “Excuse me Madame but I should hurry along now.”

~Now~

After a few soft whispers the raven haired whore had been more than willing to accompany Accalon upstairs, rather or not this was to escape the johns or simply to please the madame wasn’t a real concern to Accalon.  

A few steps towards the stars later Accalon’s concerns had indeed changed as he comes up short after seeing Loni escorting another man.  His keen eyes look upon the white haired man searching for any signs of corruption as his minds wonders once again about what a marvelously and wonderful sister Loni would, or could be if the plague that she carries would spare her.

Leaning in quickly as he lets go of her hand he speaks dismissively to the dark haired whore, “I think I’ve had a change in taste milady.”

Leaving the dark haired whore confused and stranded in the middle of the room Accalon quickly reaches Loni’s side, collecting her hand with his as he gently starts to guide her towards the stairs as he whispers into her ear presently but with an air of command, “Loni, I’m doing the Madame’s work and I most go upstairs to the voyeur closests…” His voice turns to hopefulness and apology as he continues, “Loni, I know your stuck with doing it now but would you care to be my escort?”









*OOC:*


check your email.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 11, 2004)

*T'aria: female half-fiend rogue*

[OOC: Yup, most likely would have taken 20 on the search check, sorry! ]

T'aria pockets the the diamond wedding bands, humming an off-color tune as she searches. After searching the whole house besides the bedroom, she heads back to find a comfortable chair near the entryway to settle in and await Gwyn.

_Once Gwyn is finished with his fun, I'll head into the bedroom and see if there is any replacement clothing in there... or anything else valuable. _She smirks. _Looks like you shouldn't have taken so long at his majesty's birthday party, eh, milady?_

[OOC: I will take 20 when searching the bedroom as well.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At the antique shop, Boon peers over the rough map. "Well, this first spot is around where the Hearthgate Inn is at.  And the end of the path is the government buildings.  Can't imagine what Hex's boys would want there.  Unless...  Hey, does this Hex know who you are yet?  If not, you're safe, and I wouldn't worry about that map."  Boon seems to be being evasive for some reason.




"Boon, ya old crook.  I can tell you know a little more about this map than yer lettin on.  If'n ya know what's best, you had better tell me everythin' ya know if'n there's sumthin' interestin' in those government buildin's!  I could split it with ya, if'n there's sumthin' worth the time fer me to look into.  Hell, it's a free chance fer you to make some money!"   Intimidate +6, but he will pull back his cloak, showing his newly acquired Ettercap Claws and Fangs, to make sure he knows that Aligor is not one to cross.  I don't think Sense Motive would work, as he has no Modifiers, but enough information to know that this map has something to do with a job that the brothers were supposed to do.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> He changes the subject.  "That urgrosh was found in some old ruins up north.  The guy who sold it to me said they found it and a bunch of other equipment, like there had been some explorers up there, but no sign of them, just their stuff.  Spooked 'em so much they grabbed the stuff and left without doing any exploring on their own.  Not sure what it does yet, but I'd sell it for ten thousand gold pieces.  By the look of you, you don't have that much."  He smiles at that, then says "If I can think of anything I can use you and Sunedilar for, I'll let you know.  I might want someone to check out those ruins, but, I know that's a little 'clean' for your guys' style."




"Ruins up north?  Whereabouts?  Who sold this to ya?  Well, if'n I need to leave town fer a few days or weeks while things settle down, I might take you up on that offer.  Never know when a long needed vacation might come up.  Can I check it out?"  Aligor will marvel at the sight of the Urgosh, looking at the various workings from whomever made it.  

_Boon's a good employer, but ten thousand gold?  That's a lot!  Maybe worth his life though...It certainly was worth the life of the last one he sent me after.  Guess that would be what they call 'poetic justice'._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 11, 2004)

When Gwyn's finished, he (with a certain amount of regret at the marring of her features) bites off her tongue and crushes her fingers, to prevent her from speaking or writing about what happened.  He then tosses the room (taking 20 on Search), and heads downstairs with the spoils.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 12, 2004)

(OOC: I'll second the earlier "busy day" comment. End of teh school year sucks, but next week is just exams, and that's nothing. Also, I had thought double strike, but only because I wasn't thinking)

Sunedilar looks down at the distinctive markings left on the body of the slain thug. He considers erasing the marks, along with most of the man's facial features, with his spiked gauntlet, but he decides to let it go. After all, if their enemies think a new power group is leaving them messages, it may prove an advantage later.

"His only fortune is that he died so quickly."



> Heading over to the Rusty Guts, a man steps out of the entrance to the place, carrying a crowbar, and says “You guys seen any city guards around? Gots some clean up work I need ‘em to do.” He looks around and clearly notices the crumpled body of the wizard back in the street. “Looks like they’re gonna be busy tonight. You two better git outta here. Don’t worry… got too many o’ my own problems to go tattlin’ about yours.”




"We won't be long. I only want to know if you've seen Aligor Thunderaxe recently. A dwarf, fond of a large axe, drink, and violence?"


----------



## Telsar (Jun 12, 2004)

At Brie’s, the dark haired girl looks miffed that she isn’t going to be seeing any money, and tries to get Algernon interested by sitting on his lap.  He doesn’t make the girl get up, but his eyes are constantly at the doorway, waiting for Lydia’s arrival.  Meanwhile, Loni seems pleased that Accalon has changed companions. “Of course I’ll be your escort.”  Her hand brushes Accalon’s chest as she speaks in low tones. “I’m so grateful… we’re all so grateful, that you’re helping Madame Brie.  I can show you were the closets are, or… well, it might be a tight fit” she smiles at that, “I can keep you company.”


At the antique shop, Aligor is looking particularly menacing [Intimidate rolled 18+6=24], but still only gets limited results.  Boon says “Damn.  Look dwarf, I shouldn’t be telling you this.  There’s a man who works there, in one of those government buildings with, lets say, a second occupation.  He’s an assassin.  You want someone dead, and he’ll arrange it.  I’ve used him myself.  As long as Hex doesn’t know you, then if that’s who his boys were going to see, you weren’t the target.  And I’m not going to tell you another thing about him… he’s scarier than you are.  If you want, I’ll arrange a meeting for you sometime, I’ll put in a good word, and I’m sure he’ll see you.  But if I start telling who he is and where he works, then I’m worse than dead.”

“And as far as the ruins go, I haven’t made up my mind yet if I want to have them checked out.  If you’re desperately inquisitive, give me 300 gold and I’ll give you a map of where this was, then I’ll wash my hands of it.  Or, if you find yourself on the run, come here and I’ll make a decision then.”  He watches the dwarf for a second, “And when I do decide to do it, I might loan you the urgrosh, just to help make sure you survive.  ‘Course, it didn’t help it’s last owner.”


On Gorgon’s Way, Gwyn searches the bedroom with the pleasant sounds of whimpering in the background.  He doesn’t find much of value, a few rings, necklaces and jewelry maybe worth 80 gold total and about 20 pieces of loose gold.  The he notices a loose piece of flooring under the bed, underneath which is a metal box, unlocked, containing various papers the woman considered important; the deed to the house, a marriage certificate, her will.  Also in the box is a pouch with 50 platinum pieces and a single crossbow bolt, with a black spiral pattern down it’s length.

When T'aria comes into the bedroom, she finds a large wardrobe filled with nice clothes.  Apparently most of the woman's money was spent there.  Unfortunately, clothing is something that doesn't resell well, but the woman must have spent at least 500 gold on her dresses, hats, and shoes.


At the bar, Rusty says to Sunedilar, “Yeah, I seen him.  Ya seem to know him well, knowin’ what he likes and all.  He left ‘bout an hour ago.  He’ll prolly be back tomorrow night.  What’cha want with him?   I kin give him a message, next time I see ‘im, if ya want.”  Rusty eyes the two carefully, perhaps judging what they might want with Aligor.  Or what they might wind up wanting from him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 12, 2004)

Gwyn pockets everything; the jewelry might sell for a bit, and the bolt is likely ensorcelled.  The deed, will, and certificate will probably do him no good, but their loss will hurt Elorelei, and that's really the point.  The tone of his voice mellowed, he asks in Abyssal "Shall we go investigate this church, then?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

As they take the first few strides on the stairs Accalon again gives a small smile as he listens to Loni’s soft words of encouragement.  His own reply, equally soft and slightly teasing, comes as his own hand finds the young whore’s upon his chest, “My dear Loni, I’m afraid that you’ll be stuck in the room with me but I have the feeling this will bother you not at all.”

Now on the second floor Accalon pauses trying to catch her reaction before they continue around a corner.  His tone though friendly hides little of the curiosity that he has as he draws his free hand across the small of her back until it rest upon the hip on her far side, “Loni, if you don’t mind me asking how does a delicate soul such as yourself end up work here?”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 12, 2004)

Aeweth makes one last desperate plea.  "Wait, Madame Brie!  Surely you don't... you're paying me to recover your girls, not replace them!  I wasn't expecting _this!"_

Diplomacy +12, looking for any solution that doesn't involve prostituion    Failing that:



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> “I like the innocent act, probably what got that burly fellow attracted to you.  Keep it up.  Now both of you hurry, get dressed, and get down there or they’re going to pick different girls.”




_That's the plan._  Aeweth, clearly none too happy about all this, asks for the makeup and says she'll need "Just a few more minutes."  Rhesa waits until they've both left before locking the door, removing her last robe and going for the concealer.  She applies it skillfully to her arms, legs, and torso-anywhere were the rainbow scales add color to her pale skin.  She inspects herself in the mirror, and then dons the gauzy outfit.  Nearly done, she gives herself one more look before speaking a brief prayer to Olidammarra.  _Little help here?_ is the gist of her thoughts, and the illusion shimmers into place, solidifying her appearance.

_Won't last long, but hopefully by the time it wears off it'll be dark.  Egads, I can't believe I'm thinking this._  Through the whole thing, she's been taking her time, hoping Madame Brie's prediction will come true.  With reluctance, she walks slowly out the door and back down to the lobby.

Disguise +8 base, +10 _disguise self_ (20 minutes), plus whatever other modifiers you give/take.  The scales probably feel odd, what with being scales covered with makeup, so the will save (DC 14) is probably relevant.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 12, 2004)

> "His only fortune is that he died so quickly."




"You're right," Alev says absent-mindedly, his attention turned more toward the wand he pockets. "That was a bit too quick. Hopefully the next one will do the _wi_ggle, or something."



> “Yeah, I seen him. Ya seem to know him well, knowin’ what he likes and all. He left ‘bout an hour ago. He’ll prolly be back tomorrow night. What’cha want with him? I kin give him a message, next time I see ‘im, if ya want.”




Alev, stifling the impulse to fumble curiously with the new-found toy in his pocket -- that could give _quite_ the wrong impression -- watches Sunedilar's exchange impassively, having little personal investment in the matter.

"So," he says, once his companion and Rusty are finished, "_sans dwarf,_ what's our course of action? Catch up with the others?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 12, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At the antique shop, Aligor is looking particularly menacing [Intimidate rolled 18+6=24], but still only gets limited results.  Boon says “Damn.  Look dwarf, I shouldn’t be telling you this.  There’s a man who works there, in one of those government buildings with, lets say, a second occupation.  He’s an assassin.  You want someone dead, and he’ll arrange it.  I’ve used him myself.  As long as Hex doesn’t know you, then if that’s who his boys were going to see, you weren’t the target.  And I’m not going to tell you another thing about him… he’s scarier than you are.  If you want, I’ll arrange a meeting for you sometime, I’ll put in a good word, and I’m sure he’ll see you.  But if I start telling who he is and where he works, then I’m worse than dead.”
> 
> “And as far as the ruins go, I haven’t made up my mind yet if I want to have them checked out.  If you’re desperately inquisitive, give me 300 gold and I’ll give you a map of where this was, then I’ll wash my hands of it.  Or, if you find yourself on the run, come here and I’ll make a decision then.”  He watches the dwarf for a second, “And when I do decide to do it, I might loan you the urgrosh, just to help make sure you survive.  ‘Course, it didn’t help it’s last owner.”




"Hmmm...Seems as though I might've stopped those bastards from payin' that assassin guy.  How does he work?  Does he get the coin upfront, or half now, the rest after that target is taken care of?  I'm hopin he was waitin fer the final payment, and now thinks Hex double-crossed him with the payment.  That'll be a sight!  But what if he was barely gonna be hired?  Damn those brothers.  Shoulda got one of them ta talk before they died!  Seems as though I might need some work though.  If'n ya ain't got nothin fer me, then I guess I better go see what Sunedilar's up to these days.  Might even have use fer the likes of me.

And as fer that Urgosh, I'll take you up on yer offer.  When I need ta get outta town in a hurry and lay low, be expectin me.  And make sure ya have that Urgosh ready, cause I'll be needin it.  Damn prices have gone up too much these days!  If'n I pay ya fer the map, are ya still gonna let me borrow that Urgosh if'n I need to?  Just wanted to make sure I knew of where you were talking about, in case sumthin happens to you before I come back fer the Urgosh.  And the price is 20 platinum."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 12, 2004)

Earlier, Aeweth tried to find a way around whoring herself out [Diplomacy rolled 7+12=19], but Brie wasn’t terribly sympathetic.  Brie says “You didn’t expect what?  That the best way to catch someone bedding my girls, then stealing them away from me wouldn’t involve letting him stick it to you?  I know your type, pretty girl think she’s too good for this.  Wouldn’t take me one day to convince you otherwise down in the basement.”  She softens her tone a bit.  “Look, this warrior, he seems smitten with you.  Seems like a gentleman, too.  You might get by with just talk; you might convince him your smitten with him too, and you don’t want the first time to be in a place like this.  Whatever it takes to get him talking and find out if he’s involved.  And you’ll have another girl there, to take some of the pressure off you.  But if the best way to get answers from him is spreading your legs, a professional would do that.  You are a professional, right?  That’s what I’m paying for.”

Now, Lydia makes her way downstairs, and when Algernon sees her, he immediately stands, dumping the raven-haird whore off his lap.  He approaches Lydia and says “This has definitely been worth the wait.” Taking her hand, he says “Now, shall we go upstairs and you can demonstrate the accuracy of that secret you told me.  I might have a few secrets of my own to share.”

Ezuvial the bodyguard rises as well, saying to Brie “The other young lady is taking too long.  I’m sure you’ll have no objections if I go find her myself.”  He seems decidedly rushed, as he grabs the hand of the girl who he chose earlier, and starts to head upstairs with her.  But Brie positions herself between the warrior and the stairs. “I don’t like headstrong people, young man.  She’ll be ready any moment.”  The warrior brushes past her, pulling the girl behind him “She was worthy of my attention before she ever went upstairs.  She needs no more time.”  Brie curses, wishing Alicia was here, then tells him where to find Aeweth so he doesn’t open every door to the place.

Upstairs, Loni and Accalon walk side by side, the young whore smiling at the mention of being stuck spending time with the warrior. “I can certainly think of worse places to be. Although, if you don’t mind, you can do all the watching.  I’ve never really enjoyed just watching my sisters, which I had to do a lot when I first started, learning all the tricks.”  Responding to Accalon’s question, “Is my soul that delicate?  Can you see my soul?”  Not expecting a response to that, she continues “I was sold to Madame Brie, by a man I thought loved me.  For a mere fifteen pieces of platinum.  If I ever see that man again I’ll…”  She trails off, looking a bit sad.  “But I was young and stupid.  My mother had died, they said it was some kind of brain fever.  In the end, she didn’t know who I was.  Didn’t know she shouldn’t jump from a fourth story window, either. And I never knew my father.  So I was desperate and lonely and then met… him.  He wasn’t very good to me, but I stupidly thought he’d marry me some day.  Then he got in trouble with the law, and we came here to Taeirn, and I guess he decided he could move around faster on his own.  And so now I work here.”  She’s gives Accalon a weak smile “I’m sorry my story was so boring.  I’m sure in your line of work you hear everything.”

Loni brings Accalon to a small door at the end of a hallway, one that looks like it opens into a cupboard more than a room.  Within is a small dark room, about 6 feet across and 3 feet deep.  Loni shows Accalon a well-oiled sliding hatch in one wall, which can slide quietly open, revealing two small holes in the wall, perfect for observing the room on the other side.


At the antique shop, Boon says “This assassin expects all his money up front.  Won’t do a thing until he gets it.  No payment plans, no I-owe-yous.  No ‘working it out in trade’ either, nothing but hard coins.  He’s a professional.  And I’m not telling you where those ruins are without the money, otherwise you’ll just go on your own.  Or sell the info to someone else.  I could go as low as 25 platinum.  But I’m not loaning you the urgrosh unless we have a set deal on you bringing back to me a good share of what you find there.  Go find Sunedilar, and maybe in a week or so, I’ll figure out for sure what I want to do about the ruins.”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 12, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At the antique shop, Boon says “This assassin expects all his money up front.  Won’t do a thing until he gets it.  No payment plans, no I-owe-yous.  No ‘working it out in trade’ either, nothing but hard coins.  He’s a professional.  And I’m not telling you where those ruins are without the money, otherwise you’ll just go on your own.  Or sell the info to someone else.  I could go as low as 25 platinum.  But I’m not loaning you the urgrosh unless we have a set deal on you bringing back to me a good share of what you find there.  Go find Sunedilar, and maybe in a week or so, I’ll figure out for sure what I want to do about the ruins.”




"Well, then I guess I might need ta head out to Hex's place for a quick look around.  Since he doesn't know his hired hands are dead, I could get a free inquiry as to if he has any jobs needing some protection.  Maybe even find out what the two brothers were up to.  Getting a feel fer yer opponents like this is rare indeed, and I should get a move on.  As fer the Urgosh and ruins;  I'll be headin back here ta git that Urgosh.  I could live with splittin my take with ya, if'n that's good with ya also.  Besides, I wouldn't be wantin no others ta git their hands on anything of value in those ruins.  Ya got yerself a deal!  BUt about the map.  Don't want a chance like this ta pass me by, so I better take the map, just in case sumthin happens ta ya.  Hex might even send over his thugs to harrass you as well, and I wouldn't want the map lost to those bastards!"

Aligor then heads out the door, saying that he will be back in about a week, to see what Boon wants done in the ruins.  He will head over towards the Earthgate Inn, stopping as he gets in eye view of the structure.  He will look around, trying to get a feel if there are any 'watchers' out, keeping an eye on things for Hex.  He will wait for about 5 minutes, seeing if anything interesting goes in or out of the doors and trying to get a feel for about how many are employed by Hex.  He will have jogged there, trying to get there quickly, so that the knowledge of the two brothers death should not have arrived at Hex's ears yet.  Bane will sniff around the area, getting acquainted with the new surroundings, but always in sight of Aligor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon simply nods his head in understanding at the simple mechanism that controls the peepholes while he slowly pulls his cloak off dropping it close to the single chair that decorates the room.

His forest green eyes show nothing but compassion as he kisses her gentle on the forehead before holding her tight and his soft voice soon fallows, “Yes, I’ve heard similar stories but that doesn’t make them any less tragic to those in them nor boring.  Thank you for telling me your story, Loni.”  He pulls away slightly his hands reassuringly on her slender shoulders as he smiles slightly at her, “As for seeing souls, no I don’t have that kind of ability and those that do, at best, frown upon an operation like this.  No Loni, it’s your shyness, your attraction to a simple John and your slight stutter when your telling a lie that tales me of your delicate soul.”

Accalon gives a small smile and wink as he sits down in the chair and leans up to the peepholes to make sure the view is unobstructed.  Nodding satisfied he looks up into Loni’s blue eyes as he almost shyly makes a sitting gesture on his lap, “I’m sorry but there seems to be only one chair, but I’m willing to share it with you.  If you’re interested that is, milady?”

After Loni graciously sits upon Accalon’s lap and he wraps a strong protective arm around her slender waist he find himself quite and thoughtful.

His thoughts aren’t on Ezuvial or the missing girls but instead they are focuses squarely on the light brown haired whore that sits on his lap.  His thoughts trouble him, _There’s so much we have in common…_ but part of him counters, _How?  A loved one dying diseased is hardly a unique thing?  You where created by death, and she simply gave up and died, the only thing in common is the disease you two share.  At least until she dies from it too as a weak creature such as she could never become the sister you desire.  I’m not even sure why you think you deserve a companion so much.  You’ve what corrupted four whores and you waste your time with one you’ve already touched..._

Accalon’s green eyes blink back to reality as a stray light brown locket of Loni’s hair brushes softly against his face causing the voice abandoned him.  He speaks softly but intently into her ear, “Loni, how long ago where you sold to Madame Brie?  What was this man name?  Did this man say where he was going to travel to next, or where he planned on eventual ending up at?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 12, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> door securely first. "Look at what you've done, Alicia!" T'aria snaps in Common.




Alicia flinches and looks at the mean woman with large sad eyes. A lone tear finds it's way out of her eye. She silently climbs to her feet, picks up the tied up driver by his belt and carries him off to another bedroom. 

Once she's done she leaves his broken corpse in a compromizing position on the bed, puts her clothes back on and begins searching the house for valuables, humming contentedly as she goes. _Pretty man, pretty good, pretty damn long time it's been. Ha ha!_


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

After giving Boon the required 250 gp, Aligor receives two maps, one a detailed terrain map, showing a desert area with an symbol marked ‘ruins’ some 5 days travel to the north of the city.  The second map Boon says was drawn by the guy who sold him the urgrosh, and it shows some details of the ruins themselves, with a stone wall surrounding the place, with places marked showing where the wall has crumbled enough to allow entry.  Also on this rough map is a campsite, within the walls, where the urgrosh was apparently found.  All the interior of the ruins are not depicted, apparently not explored before the mappers decided to leave.

[All of the previous assumes Aligor paid the money.  Didn’t actually see you say that anywhere.   If so, mark it off your money]

Aligor makes his way to the Hearthgate as dawn breaks, and this building has obviously seen better days.  It’s sign is fading, and the paint on the exterior is weathered and cracking in places.  There’s an old man sitting in a swing outside the place, whittling on a piece of wood.  No one else can be seen, and even this man doesn’t look much like a look-out.

[Note- it should have taken a bit of time to go to Boon’s and then here.  I’d like to wait till we know if Sunedilar and Alev are headed here before I continue, since if they head straight there, they wouldn’t get to the Inn any later than this.]


Also as the sun is rising, Alicia finishes with her newest conquest.  She’s not really used to them being tied like that, so it was a novel experience.  But alas, carriage drivers aren’t very strong, so his vertebrae broke far too soon.  When she’s done, she searches the house, but the place has pretty much already been turned over by T’aria.  Once Gwyn is done as well, the three waste no time heading for the church.  As they leave, they see sunlight is just coming up over the horizon, but it’s still too early for anyone to be out.  The only creatures out here are the horses still tied to their carriage. [DM just curious if you do anything with them]

Three blocks down the street, they approach a large building that is so much damaged by fire in the past that it looks painted black.  The building has two large double doors in the front, and a door on each side, although the entire structure looks like it could collapse at any moment.  In contrast to the state of the house, the yard around it looks remarkably kept up.  Trees and bushes have been trimmed, weeds removed, and flowers planted.  By the large pile of branches and refuse off to one side, it’s clear this yard work is recent.  Behind the building, the yard has been mostly cleaned up as well, and a headstone gives indication that someone has been buried here.  The whole grounds make T’aria and Gwyn feel a bit uneasy; this land might still be consecrated.


And in a tiny closet upstairs at Brie’s, Loni says “Thank you, kind sir, it would be an honor to share a seat with you.”  She smiles and sits on Accalon’s lap, saying “But I imagine we will have to be quiet once, um, the guests in the next room arrive.”  Loni studies Accalon’s face as he studies her, a hard thing to do in the dark.  But she seems to sense, perhaps by body language, his feelings.  “You seem troubled.  Like there is a burden you would share.  But I’m… I’m used to such things.  Johns tell me of their troubles all the time.”  Her hand gently squeezes Accalon’s shoulder “If sharing your burden with me will help, then you should.  And even if I seem… very attached, I’m still a professional.  Like you.”

To Accalon’s questions about her former lover, she says “I’ve been here 4 years now.  But do we have to talk about him?  I will if you want, but… how he hurt me was personal.  If there was ever to be, I don’t know, an accounting, it should be by my hand.”  She sighs, then laughs a little.  “Listen to me talk, like I’m all threatening.  No one’s ever been scared of little Loni.”


----------



## Cepter (Jun 13, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*



> “Yeah, I seen him. Ya seem to know him well, knowin’ what he likes and all. He left ‘bout an hour ago. He’ll prolly be back tomorrow night. What’cha want with him? I kin give him a message, next time I see ‘im, if ya want.”




"No need for a message. I will look for him another time," Sunedilar's words are clipped, and he turns away almost immediately. No reason to leave a message, and he certainly doesn't want to bandy his name about town.



> "So," he says, once his companion and Rusty are finished, "sans dwarf, what's our course of action? Catch up with the others?"




"No, we'll go on to the Hearthgate and see if we can find the hopeful master of thieves. I doubt we'll need help from any of the others to deal with such as him. However, we may need to lure him outside, if the Hearthgate is of higher quality than that which we just left."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

[Ack, I'm blind.  Didn't notice Thomas Hobbes last sentence said Aeweth came down to the lobby.  Well, it still makes sense, given the time taken for the disguise]

As Ezuvial begins heading upstairs, whore in tow, Aeweth appears at the top of the stairs, and the bodyguard immediately stops, and smiles.  "My dear lady, my apologies.  You look," he pauses for a moment, then says "almost as good as you did before.  I could have lied, said I found your new attire more becoming, but I'm trying to teach you the value of honesty, eh 'Faleri'?"  He finishes his way upstairs, to her side, seemingly barely noticing the girl he has with him.  "But I am impatient to get to know you better.  Privately."  Looking back at the prostitute for a moment.  "Well, almost privately."  Another genuine looking smile crosses his face.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

As Aligor studies the Inn for a few minutes, watching for activity, he notices Sunedilar and his new friend (Alev) coming up the road, seemingly oblivious to the dwarf's presence [Aligor rolled default Hide 19+2=21.  Default Spot checks of 6 and 13 fail].  The two notice the same run-down appearance of the Hearthgate Inn, and the same whittling old man, that Aligor saw.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon grins satisfied as he answers the unheard voice from before, _She’s far more resilient than you give her credit for, she beat the gift once, has spent four years here, and I will help her prove herself to you…_

With the same grin he hugs the young whore and squeezes her delicate hand reassuringly, his voice carries the friendly tone as he address her, “I’m a simply warrior, I carry few burdens as they simply weigh you down.  Though, you have read me well my dear Loni, as I am troubled but its your burden that troubles me so.  I would like to help you, I never suspected that you had been here four years, you still have such an innocence quality after all this time, I can’t imagine the living hell that these four years have been on you.”  

Accalon looks at Loni again studying her looking for some signs of hatred that could be molded by him and used for his cause, “Loni you are wrong, you need not be threaten, or scary, to kill a man.”  He pauses for a second but he continues to holds her, “Loni, honestly?  Is this what you wanted for yourself?   You say he harmed you personally, that the accounting should be yours but in the same breath you belittle yourself and your ability to go through with it.  So honestly Loni do you want your accounting or do you forgive this man for what he did to you?”

His eyes ask for forgiveness as he wraps her up lovingly like few johns, if any, ever had, “Loni, I’m sorry I should not have spoken to you like that, if you forgive him than your are by far a better person than me, and if you seek retribution than only the holy, or very foolish, would fault you.  If you want to talk about him I’m here for you okay?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Now, Lydia makes her way downstairs, and when Algernon sees her, he immediately stands, dumping the raven-haird whore off his lap.  He approaches Lydia and says “This has definitely been worth the wait.” Taking her hand, he says “Now, shall we go upstairs and you can demonstrate the accuracy of that secret you told me.  I might have a few secrets of my own to share.”



  "Let's go see, m'lord," Lydia says, placing her hand around his waist... and lower.  She'll look to Madame Brie to see which room she is to be placed, and then enter, occasionally giving Algernon an intimate caress.

"Do you spook easily my love?  Surely you must have had many girls here, Miri, Jeleneth, Missandra, but I assure you the wildest things they've done are nothing compared to me.  Tell me, my love, what is the most invigorating thing you've ask them to do?" Lydia asks sweetly.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> "I know your type, pretty girl think she’s too good for this. Wouldn’t take me one day to convince you otherwise down in the basement.”




"There are different kinds of professionals," says Aeweth, her eyes narrowing in anger.  _"Some_ have power and skill.  Others..." Aeweth and Rhesa both retain stronger language "get trapped and abused in a place like this."  _Or run it_ is another thing she leaves as best unsaid.  Aeweth shrugs, crossing her arms and throwing her shoulders back while looking around casually, as if she couldn't care less.  Going along but not conceding by any means.  "I'll do _my_ job, Madame.  Don't you worry about that."

Rhesa sneers at the closed door following Brie's exit.  _Hey, f-ck you too, you pint sized pimp._  She sighs.  _No good swearing at the green runt.  Best get to work.  Best hope is to take Brie's out- hope he's a gentleman._  She sighs again.  _Right.  A gentleman hiring the most innocent girl at a whorehouse. Goddamn._



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> As Ezuvial begins heading upstairs, whore in tow, Aeweth appears at the top of the stairs, and the bodyguard immediately stops, and smiles. "My dear lady, my apologies. You look," he pauses for a moment, then says "almost as good as you did before. I could have lied, said I found your new attire more becoming, but I'm trying to teach you the value of honesty, eh 'Faleri'?" He finishes his way upstairs, to her side, seemingly barely noticing the girl he has with him. "But I am impatient to get to know you better. Privately." Looking back at the prostitute for a moment. "Well, almost privately." Another genuine looking smile crosses his face.




Aeweth blushes, and awkwardly takes his hand, more because she thinks that's what she should do than because she wants to.  Her hand might have even been a little sweaty- Rhesa’s not too happy about this whole situation either- but she also knows how to keep her palms dry with a little powder.  "I- I can't say I favor the outfit much either," she murmurs, apparently not wanting Brie to overhear.  She regards the other girl with only a little less embarrassment than she goes Ezuvial- another girl seeing her doing... this, and more experienced, which puts her both higher and lower than Aeweth-as-prostitute.  Call her "Faleri."  So now she has to make sure no one in the group sees Aeweth out of character, while still acting like Faleri and, hopefully, not losing Rhesa in there either.  _Next thing I know there'll be voices._ 

Now it's Faleri speaking, still quietly, still hesitantly.  "I'm sorry about before.  It's just... it's complicated."  She smiles a little, not making eye contact.  "I didn't mean to offend you."  _I wish I could get a read on you, you bastard.  It's like I'm going off to sleep with a wall for all the information I'm likely to get out of you.  I swear, if Gwyn says one word...  well, I'll shut up and look scared._

As they walk, Rhesa leaves Faleri studying the walls very carefully and steps out to observe herself.  Why is she so opposed to this?  It's not like she's some little goody-two-shoes nun or anything.  Nor are men exactly unknown to her, although she'll have to play up the virgin bit for this guy.  Is it humiliation?  Degradation?  She’s playing this man for a fool and pumping him for information, a real slick spy bit. (_Olidamarra, I’d never thought I’d get tired of the innuendo of pumping someone for information, but here we are._) If he’s actually related to the missing girls and she’s just doing this for sh-ts and giggles, plus giving Madame Brie some extra cash.  She dislikes the goblin immensely, and the idea of the little goblin covered in _far_ too much makeup and cackling at her lends color to her cheeks.

_I suppose this just isn't really what I had hoped for when I embarked on my grand quest for a moral middle road._  She snorts internally.  _Gods, what an existance this must be!  One of the msot enjoyable human activities, reduced to a job that you don't want to get up in the morning to do._


----------



## Telsar (Jun 13, 2004)

Loni looks at Accalon in the small, dark room.  “A living hell?  I guess sometimes it’s like that here.  Some of the johns can be very scary.  What they try to get away with, or what they pay to get away with…”, she shudders a bit.  “But there’s a roof over my head, and food to eat.  And a sisterhood I never had growing up.  And the work,” brushing Accalon’s cheek with her fingers, “is sometimes very enjoyable.  So don’t worry about my burden.”

“And as for Geoff, I would…  damn, I hadn’t intended saying his name.” She tenses up a bit, and continues. “As for him, if I saw him, on the street or if he walked into Brie’s, there’s no forgiveness.  I would do something.  Grab a sword, or try to strangle him with my bare hands.  Something.  I hope… I hope I’m a lot harder if I ever do see him.  So I can go through with it.”

Cuddling in Accalon’s arms, Loni says lightly “So, since I don’t forgive him, then I’m not a better person than you and no apology is necessary.”  She kisses him, saying “But I think I could learn to be a better person, a stronger person, with you to show me.”


Meanwhile, in another room, Lydia and Algernon are on a bed, Algernon’s hands roaming freely over the cleric’s body.  “Most invigorating thing?  Now what would make you ask that?  Ah… little Miri must have seemed all upset after our last encounter.  And you,” kissing Lydia on the neck, “being entirely evil (chuckling), want to know what I did to her.  It was nothing too heinous, at least I didn’t think so.  I didn’t even touch the girl.  I just had her pose for me.  You see, I’m an artist, a bit famous in some circles.  Perhaps too famous.  Do you know someone trashed my studio, just the other night?  That’s why I need the bodyguard.”

“Oh, but I’m digressing from what you wanted to know.  I just painted her picture, numerous paintings where I captured her likeness perfectly.  But I added a few things that weren’t really there.  Such as various creatures, both intelligent and not, all extremely male, if you catch my meaning.  The look of horror when she saw them I thought was priceless.  But worth more than that was her look when I said I knew a gallery that would happily display them for me.  I bet she didn’t tell you or the other girls or Brie a single detail of that, did she?  Alas, I only found a private collector willing to buy them, not a gallery, but it was still very worth the few gold I spent here.”

“But of course, nothing I could do would frighten you like that.  Nor would I want to.  I’d love to see how you might be able to frighten me, though.  One’s heart pumping from, well, a little fear, nothing too drastic of course, is an incredible aphrodesiac.  Have you frightened very many men?”


Back at the voyeur closet, Accalon and Loni realize they need to be quiet, as they hear Ezuvial and his two companions enter the adjoining room.  The long-time whore, a girl in her mid twenties with reddish-brown hair and blue-green eyes, seems to want to get down to business quickly, trying to undress the bodyguard, starting with his belt and scabbard.  But he looks at her and says “Heliah, would you be so kind as to see if the bed’s comfortable?  I need a moment with Felari, to help calm her nerves.”  The girl shrugs, moves to the bed, bounces a bit on it on her knees, then begins to undress.  Ezuvial turns to Aeweth, and uses a whispered voice, apparently to keep the whore from hearing, but having the same effect on Accalon and Loni [Accalon fails a default listen roll] 

Ezuvial whispers, “There is nothing to be nervous about.  You can trust me.”  He inhales deeply through his nose, apparently trying to take in Aeweth’s scent. “And I think I can trust you.  Your bloodline is strong.  Even if you resist it’s calling.  But you shouldn’t.  You also shouldn’t be associating with such clearly evil characters as that hooded warrior or the stoic woman Algernon was so impressed with.  They are your allies, correct?  Ah, but first, time is almost up…”

Then he steps back, and says a bit more loudly, where all can hear.  “If you two girls don’t mind, I’d like to cast a little spell.  Nothing harmful, I assure you, affecting only myself to allow our encounter here to last a bit longer.”  He gestures and incants a few phrases, and magical energy surrounds him for the briefest of moments. [Unfortunately, none of the PCs here have Spellcraft]  Watching him cast a spell brings a quick look of fear on Heliah’s face, after hearing the discussion below about ensorcelled girls.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 13, 2004)

Gwyn searches the grounds, especially around the headstone, looking for traces of those who cleaned the place.  He also examines the area in front of each door, to see if any have entered recently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon finds himself returning the kiss, it’s far deeper and passionate than he intended, but the sound of voices coming down the hallway keeps Accalon from losing himself completely in Loni’s tender lips and slender frame.  Pulling slightly away from Loni Accalon’s green eyes grow distant as his ears struggle to hear more.  He smiles apologetically while he places a single finger to Loni’s lips signaling to her the need to remain quite.

As Accalon leans into the peepholes the voice of annoyance returns, its pitch and tone are high as it mocks Loni’s sweet words, _But I think I could learn to be a better person, a stronger person, with you to show me._  The voice stops long enough to crackle in laughter as Accalon remains expressionless as he watches from the peephole but the voice returns accusingly, _A better person?_  It chuckles lightly and though it’s still condescending it at least sounds slightly sympathetic, _My friend she’s clueless and to goodhearted and she’ll never be what you want, it’s best you forget the matter and simply let the naive tart bestow the gift to those that would pay to touch her._

Accalon leans closer, its was obvious to him that Ezuvial had whispered something, trying to catch what was said but between Ezuvial’s whispering and the unwanted voice yapping in his ear he had missed it.  Frowning in frustration he rips into the voice, _Shut it!  Now is not the time, I’m busy and I already decided._ 

He turns to Loni briefly with an inquiring curious look hoping to see if she had heard anything that was whispered but he quickly turns back in time to see and hear Ezuvial speak of casting a spell.  Accalon, smiles lightly at this but makes no move to leave his set as none of the previous girls had been harmed, they had simply left on there own accord at a later time and one can always fallow a charmed girl.  So he simply sat quietly trying to see all that he can as he silently holds and stokes the light brown lockets of his dear Loni's hair.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Ezuvial whispers, “There is nothing to be nervous about.  You can trust me.”  He inhales deeply through his nose, apparently trying to take in Aeweth’s scent. “And I think I can trust you.  Your bloodline is strong.  Even if you resist it’s calling.  But you shouldn’t.  You also shouldn’t be associating with such clearly evil characters as that hooded warrior or the stoic woman Algernon was so impressed with.  They are your allies, correct?  Ah, but first, time is almost up…”




Rhesa (and it is Rhesa, with all of her layers of deception dropped in shock) pulls back from him suddenly, as if he emanated a scorching heat.  She stares at him, mouth slightly parted in surprise.  _All of it.  He sees through all of it.  Is he reading my mind?_  "What _are_ you?" she asks quietly, wonderingly, and a little afraid.

She takes his spellcasting in stride, his words seeming to eliminate him as a possible suspect.  A little bit of resentment takes a place next to the nervousness, which is compounded, or perhaps just modified, by his apparent ability to see _everything_ about her.  The thought of being completely unguardedly honest, or having all of her deceptions in vain (the same thing, as far as she's concerned) frankly frightens her.   But yes, resentful; she doesn't take kindly to people talking about _her bloodline._  As if it mattered to _her_ who her great-whatever slept with.

She snaps herself out of it and tries to return to character- Faleri.  She may not have to, or be able to- _Gods, I hate this!_- perform well enough for Ezuvial, but she- does she have to decieve Heliah?  _Heliah can see Aeweth, but she can't see _me.  _Getting hard to keep this all straight_ she jokes to herself.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 14, 2004)

Searching the grounds around the burned-out building, Gwyn doesn’t find much to tell him of the identity of the groundskeeper.  Hidden in the pile of branches [Search rolled 10+6=16] is a large wooden box with various small weapons: hammers, daggers, a pick, a sickle, and a hand axe.  Although not gardening tools, they apparently have been used as such by the soil that can be found on them.  On the side of the box is written the words “These are not toys!  Don’t touch!” in common.

The headstone is a simple piece of stone, but elaborately engraved, with the words “Here lies Cleric Donaldo.  His mission failed, but his lifetime a success”.  There are tracks throughout the yard, including the grave, that appear to be human, but as he approaches the doors, he sees no tracks leading to them.  Apparently whoever’s been cleaning up didn’t consider the building safe either.  Which makes it that much odder when Gwyn hears a shuffling noise coming from inside the building.


In the voyeur closet, Accalon’s eyes have adjusted to the dark enough to tell Loni’s facial expressions.  When Ezuvial whispers something to Aeweth, her confused expression tells him that she couldn’t hear what was said either.  When Ezuvial casts his spell, Loni noticeably trembles, letting out a small squeak of surprise, a noise that apparently no one in the room notices during the droning of the incantation.  Loni looks to Accalon, holding him, her concerned expression indicating she and her sisters were depending on him, if this bodyguard was indeed who had cast spells on them.

In the room, Heliah is getting a little nervous.  “A spell?  You didn’t tell Brie anything about casting spells.”  Ezuvial smiles calmly at the girl.  “You’re frightened.  I assure you, the spell only serves to make our time together more enjoyable for you.  But why so scared?  I know for a fact I’m not the most frightening client you’ve ever had.  Did Madame Brie tell you spellcasters were dangerous?”

He again approaches close to Rhesa/Aeweth/Felari, whispering “What has Brie been telling her?  She really needs to calm down.  I can… help her become calm, but if it fails to work, I’m afraid of how she’ll react.  Please, if you can, talk to her.  Get her to trust me.  So that when I cast another spell, she doesn’t do something foolish.  We wouldn’t want that, now would we?”  He smiles, that same no-guile smile he seems to favor her with a lot.  “We’re all friends here.  Or at least we should be.   And as for what I am,” his hand caresses Felari’s hair (coincidentally at the same time as Accalon strokes Loni’s), “I’m a servant of what’s right.  As you should be.  Please, calm her down.  Then perhaps you can tell me what you and your allies are doing here.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon attention quickly turn from the peephole to the trembling whore on his lap, his eyes fill full of compassion as he shifts Loni so that he can hold her instead of having her simply sit upon his lap as he hides her eyes by tucking her head in the notch between his neck and shoulder.

As his green eyes turn back to Ezuvial, and the other two whores, he continues to reassuring stroke Loni’s light brown hair as he whispers tenderly into her ear, “My dear Loni, please be strong for me.  The kidnapper has never harmed one of your sisters, he’s only compelled them to leave Brie’s through magic.  Simply put we’ll never catch him if we do not have the proof of watching him try again and the best way to find your sisters will to be to fallow another.”

Embracing her reassuringly one more time Accalon lightly kisses her tender ear before he asks her in a hushed voice, “Nod your head yes if that make sense to you my dear.”









*OOC:*


I’m assuming that Accalon, and Loni, heard everything said last post.  If he sees Ezuvial start any sort of thing that could be construed as the start of a spell he’s going to continue to shield Loni’s eyes, as he is doing now, and he’s also going to cover up the peephole.  (Hopefuly blocking any effect that is line of sight.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 14, 2004)

At the sound of shuffling, Gwyn dons his buckler and draws his weapons; he then moves to the nearest door and listens, to try to determine the location of whoever is within.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 14, 2004)

Rhesa grows increasingly suspicious of this man, and the phrase "I'm a servant of what's right" sets off a dozen alarm bells in her head- _Trouble._ "As you should be."  _And self-righteous to boot._  "Then perhaps you can tell me what you and your allies are doing here."  _Big trouble._  Aeweth nods slightly, although it's unclear whether she's agreeing simply to calm the girl or to anything else.  In any case, she walks over and leans to whisper a few words in the girl's ear.

"Don't worry," says Aeweth, optimistic and confident, acting the adventurer coming to 'save' the prostitutes.  _I know what I'm doing, and I'll hand this guy his head if he tries anything funny,_ with a wink and a smile.  "I won't let anything bad happen to you," she says, and then giggles as if she just whispered some dirty secret to her fellow whore.  The giggle might be a bit too loud or a bit too obviously a cover, depending on whether Rhesa can manage to play Aeweth as appropriately confident.

I assume there's some sort of check here- Diplomacy, perhaps?

Assuming Rhesa's calmed the girl down, she waits for the fellow to cast his spell, standing next to Heliah and casting the occasional confident look her way- which doubles as a method of checking to see how she's affected by the spell.  Despite her apparent confidence, Faleri is nervous about her first foray into prostitution, Aeweth is nervous about that _plus_ the fact this fellow is asking awkward questions, and Rhesa, although regaining her balance (the suspicion helps- _he's probably a self-righteous Cuthbertian dragging them out of here, will they or nill they!_- despite the fact she would appreciate the rescue, were she working here) is nervous about all that _and_ the fact that this man is so goddamn _sharp._  He _knows_ what she _is_.  How can he know what she is?

_This fellow sound familiar?  Like the Heironian lover-boy, perhaps, minus the convieient niaviate?_  The obliviousness was what made that relationship _work._  Which is to say, it worked because he had no idea what was really going on.  Which is a pretty poor definition of "working," but in any case.

_And why am I thinking of this paticular sordid exchange in terms of a relationship, anyway?_


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 14, 2004)

*T'aria: Half-fiend rogue*

T'aria will search through Elorelei's closet, attempting to find a replacement shirt that is not blood-splattered, as well as a skirt in the unlikely event that Elorelei had something quite as concealing as T'aria prefers. After changing, T'aria will rejoin everyone else in leaving for the church. 

On her way out the door, she will glance at the carriage and horses before dismissing them. _Too difficult to sell in such a small town. Might be noticed - and, well, the house will be discovered soon enough when the servants arrive for the day._ She smirks slightly, imagining their expressions upon finding the lady and her driver... whatever it is Alicia did with him.

When they get to the church, T'aria will pace the perimeter, highly unwilling to set foot on what may be consecrated ground. She will watch as Gwyn inspects the grounds; when he draws steel, T'aria will duck into the nearest shadows and drop a dagger into each hand from her wrist sheaths.

She glances at the church. _Well, hell. Not much I can do about it. Gwyn wasn't blasted, so I suppose it is at least somewhat safe. _She will distastefully step onto the church grounds and ghost up to near the door Gwyn is at, listening intently for what has grasped Gwyn's attention while attempting to watch for ambush at the same time. _One hopes that Alicia won't tip off whatever it is that Gwyn noticed..._

[OOC: Hide +9 Move Silently +9 Listen +3 Spot +6]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 14, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> As Aligor studies the Inn for a few minutes, watching for activity, he notices Sunedilar and his new friend (Alev) coming up the road, seemingly oblivious to the dwarf's presence [Aligor rolled default Hide 19+2=21.  Default Spot checks of 6 and 13 fail].  The two notice the same run-down appearance of the Hearthgate Inn, and the same whittling old man, that Aligor saw.




_Well, it seems as though the gods want Sunedilar and myself to be reunited.  No use in changin' that now._  If Sunedilar and his companion walk up the road to where Aligor can make his presence known without alerting the man sitting near the Hearthgate Inn, he will.  He will motion them over to his shadows, and whisper to Bane to keep him quiet.

Once Sunedilar acknowledges Aligor, Aligor will keep an eye on the man near the Inn, to see if he has noticed the others as well.  

"Looks like ya took care of yer light work earlier, huh Sunny?  Haven't lost yer touch, I see.  And who's yer 'friend' here?  Seems as though you got sumthin to talk to Hex about.  Need any help?"   Aligor will make a motion towards his axe, showing that he is ready for assistance if need be.  Keeping an eye on Sunedilar's friend, he tries to get a feel for this guy, with his spectacles, dark clothing, and mannerisms.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 14, 2004)

Gwyn approaches the front double doors, listening carefully but the sounds coming from within the building are very faint.  He hears something moving around, very light footfalls perhaps, but nothing more.  It might be nothing more than a rodent or two that made it’s way inside, but it’s impossible to tell if its something small near the door, or larger and farther inside.  T’aria sneaks up behind him, very quietly, and sees nothing outside that looks threatening, besides themselves, of course.  She hears the same movement inside, once she comes close, but the lightness of the noise and the possible echos the building can produce make her just as unsure where it’s coming from or what it is.  [Two badly rolled Listen checks]


[Should have mentioned in the previous post: yes, Accalon just barely made his Listen check on the last whispered conversation.]

In the dark closet, Loni nods her head, her hand gently squeezing Accalon’s arm as she kisses his neck, showing her faith in the warrior.  Accalon sees Aeweth go to the whore Heliah, and whisper some sort of comforting words but can’t hear them.  The girl seems to calm down a bit [Diplomacy rolled 6+12 = 18], although she tenses a little as Ezuvial once again casts a spell.  Magic energy forms at his finger tips, then gently flows from the man to the whore.  She starts to smile, and say “Oh, you’re so…” but then her eyes grow wide with fright.  “What did you do?!?” she yells. “What did you try to do to me?  I felt… oh god, that wasn’t me!”  She grabs Aeweth by her arm and says to her emphatically “He’s the one!  He’s the one who took the others!”  She then leaps from the bed, rushes to the door and opens it, trying to get away.

[BTW, darn NPC rolled 20 on her saving throw   I’m assuming Aeweth doesn’t make any Attack of Opportunity against her.  Otherwise, I’ll change my descriptions here a bit.]

Ezuvial wastes no time, rushing to the door and slamming it shut before she can leave.  He says “You are going nowhere!  Not yet."  His anger at her resistance feels like a palpable force in the room.  Even Accalon and Loni can feel it, the anger sending shivers throughout their bodies.  Aeweth feels the anger too, but resists the unnatural fear it seems to cause, perhaps because this man, if he is that, has always had that genuinely kind smile.  Ezuvial calms a bit, and continues talking to the whore.  "I believe I paid for our time together, and that should be enough for you.  At least until I teach you otherwise.”  The girl looks terrified and backs away from him.  He says, “Now.  This “he’s the one” stuff.  I take that to mean Brie is on to me.  I suspected as much with one of her new girls so obviously armed, and so hideously evil.”  He turns to Aeweth and says “Faleri, I need some answers now.  I won’t hurt you or the girls.  But I need to know.  How many am I dealing with?  And what are your allies planning?”  He draws a long sword, waiting for an answer.

[Everyone got Will saves against the effect described above.  The NPCs and Accalon (Rolled 11+3=14, DC 15 needed) failed it, Aeweth succeeded (rolled 12+6=18).  Those who failed are at -2 to attacks, AC, and saves]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 14, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> If Sunedilar and his companion walk up the road to where Aligor can make his presence known without alerting the man sitting near the Hearthgate Inn, he will.  He will motion them over to his shadows, and whisper to Bane to keep him quiet.




Aligor is well hidden in the shadows of building, and with a bit of effort, circles around to a building farther down the street, to motion to Sunedilar.  Although Aligor is sure the old man can't see him, he's not sure if he's noticed the other two yet, so intent he is on whittling.  Bane looks very much like he wants to growl at the two new arrivals, or something worse, but Aligor keeps him in check, for now. [Rolled Handle Animal 15+2=17]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

> Meanwhile, in another room, Lydia and Algernon are on a bed, Algernon’s hands roaming freely over the cleric’s body. “Most invigorating thing? Now what would make you ask that? Ah… little Miri must have seemed all upset after our last encounter. And you,” kissing Lydia on the neck, “being entirely evil (chuckling), want to know what I did to her. It was nothing too heinous, at least I didn’t think so. I didn’t even touch the girl. I just had her pose for me. You see, I’m an artist, a bit famous in some circles. Perhaps too famous. Do you know someone trashed my studio, just the other night? That’s why I need the bodyguard.”
> 
> “Oh, but I’m digressing from what you wanted to know. I just painted her picture, numerous paintings where I captured her likeness perfectly. But I added a few things that weren’t really there. Such as various creatures, both intelligent and not, all extremely male, if you catch my meaning. The look of horror when she saw them I thought was priceless. But worth more than that was her look when I said I knew a gallery that would happily display them for me. I bet she didn’t tell you or the other girls or Brie a single detail of that, did she? Alas, I only found a private collector willing to buy them, not a gallery, but it was still very worth the few gold I spent here.”
> 
> “But of course, nothing I could do would frighten you like that. Nor would I want to. I’d love to see how you might be able to frighten me, though. One’s heart pumping from, well, a little fear, nothing too drastic of course, is an incredible aphrodesiac. Have you frightened very many men?”



  "I would love to see your painting some time, they sound perfectly delicious," Lydia says, arcing her back.  "As for men, yes I have frightened some, nearly to death, and others beyond.  I will show you, just relax and close your eyes."

*If Algernon will allow, Lydia will tie him down, blind, and gag him to closely simulate as possible, one who is dead.*

"Now, don't move my love.  I like mine as quiet as the grave," she whispers in his ear.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 15, 2004)

Rhesa would grin broadly, and a little smiles creeps on to Aeweth's face.  _Not so in control now are we?  Don't like that, mmm?_  The man, once so confident and calm, now stands with his sword drawn in the presence of two young ladies, his anger at their resistance filling the room like smoke.  He had her on the defensive, before, backpedaling, off balance and just plain off.  Now their stations were quite reversed.  Rhesa decides that whatever Heliah sees doesn't matter, and although she still keeps some of Aeweth (Ezuvial seemed to like her) present, it's Rhesa's come-hither look that she fixes him with and Rhesa's subtly seductive hip-swaying walk that brings her over to him.  Now that it's quite clear that whatever goes on, prostitution won't be a part of it, Rhesa's quite comfortable using sexuality to discomfit her... opponent?  Not enemy, at least not yet.  It was more like a game just now.

She gently pushes the longsword aside, assuming he'll let her, and comes in close to him.  She puts her arms on his shoulders, elbows slightly crooked around his neck and wrists crossed behind his head, and leans in close so she's speaking directly in his ear.

"You're in way over your head, crusader," she says in a breathy whisper.  "And you may not even be killing me a little*, but my erstwile allies won't hesitate to do that, or worse."  She pauses for a moment, then just to startle him, nibbles his earlobe.  "Bigger sharks in these hunting grounds, now.  Wouldn't want to see you get hurt."  She honestly means that last part- he may be a self-righteous paladin type in disguise, but that doesn't mean she wants to see him cut, tortured and zombified.

*"little death"- Elizibethan slang for climax.  See John Donne's _The Flea_ and consider this an "innuendo" check use of bluff.   In case her message was too cryptic, the "secret" message she's sending is along the lines of _Powerful, evil, ruthless people are here now, and if you stick around Brie's you're likely to become Alev's masterpiece, Gwyn's chewtoy or Lydia's new bestest rotting friend.  Won't be terribly kind to me if I tell you much, either._  Keeping in mind of course the specific references are non-applicable to those unfamiliar with the group, but that's the gist.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 15, 2004)

It takes Algernon a little while to realize Lydia’s deadly serious about not moving.  He says, before being gagged, “I’ve been tied before, and done the tying, and usually it’s the resisting that’s so entertaining.  But we’ll try it your way, my dear.”  And try he does, at one point breathing not at all and lying so still that, for a moment at least, Lydia can ignore the fact that he has blood pumping through his veins.  [He rolled a Bluff near his maximum, total value 25].


In a nearby room, Ezuvial, at least at first, doesn’t resist Aeweth’s embrace.  His hands hold her, although never venturing beyond her side, her back, or her shoulders.  But when she nibbles his earlobe, he seems to almost panic, and pushes her away from him.  “Your… your evil friends have taught you a trick or two, haven’t they.  The other girls, after being free of this horrid place, tried to ‘thank’ me in ways that were… similar.  But didn’t get anywhere near as close.”

He steps back a bit, steadying himself on his feet.  “I can smell the goodness in you.  It so desperately wants out.  You can’t continue to associate with these monsters.  I have freed girls from this place, and I will free you of them.  The danger to you, and these girls, far outweigh any danger to myself.  Now, if your friends are in Madame Brie’s employ, there is a simple enough way to draw them out.  This is an evil I should have dealt with long ago, instead of tip-toeing around it.  I suggest, strongly, that you wait here, comfort Heliah.  And when I’m done with the unpleasantness that lies before me, I’ll come back for you both.”  With that, he turns, opens the door and heads purposefully into the hallway.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 15, 2004)

Frustrated, Gwyn kicks the door in, waiting a single second (to see if it collapses) before rushing in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*









*OOC:*


I'm hoping this happens between the Teslar's two updates.







Accalon lightly but firmly over Loni’s mouth as he grasps the situation at hand quicker than her.  Taking his calm eyes from the peephole he looks upon the frightened and near panicked Loni as his skin starts to crawl around his spin.  

He pulls close to her ear his voice a calm but forceful whisper, “My dearest, I think we’ve found are man, I need you to go downstairs and have Brie send for the local constables.  After that stay low and out of the way, okay?”  His look apologetic, “I’m sorry I don’t mean to sound harsh Loni but this is most important…  Can you do this for me?  Can you be strong?”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 15, 2004)

Rhesa slams the door shut.  "Oh, don't leave just yet!"  She calls out into the hallway in a playful voice to cover the door's opening and closing.

_"You listen to me,"_ she hisses quietly in anger.  She leans in close to him, all pretense of sexuality gone.  "I do not need to be _freed._  I am here, with them, of my own free will, and I can leave whenever I choose.  I'm _not_ a damsel in distress, and you can do _whatever_ you want to get these girls out of this hellhole, but do _not_ act like you're doing me a favor when you go and get yourself killed!"  Her anger is almost as palpable as his, and she leans back again.  "This is the same old chivalrous, lineage obsessed _bullsh-t_ I get everywhere I go."  She keeps glaring at him, standing in front of the door- not because she wants to keep him here so he can be captured, which doesn't even enter her mind (not knowing of the secret watchers), but so she can give him a piece of her mind.  "The world isn't _all_ black and white, Ezuvial.  It has grays, too."  _And rainbow patterns._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 15, 2004)

Alev raises his eyebrows in greeting to the dwarf, seeming not to care much whether the whittler had seen him walk around the corner.

"Good friends, I take it? From the fact that you still have a face after than _Sunny_ comment... I've been dying to use the nickname myself, but I still have too much use for this," he says, running a hand across his cheekbones, softly, careful not to wipe away any powder.

"But anyway," he says, passing a serious tone for a moment, "we're here looking for this fellow Hectares, a magician or something, who may or may not know anything about some missing whores. If you know anything about him, or about whores, or about anything, well, our take's spread so thin as it is, it can't _possibly_ hurt to split it another way."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 15, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Alev raises his eyebrows in greeting to the dwarf, seeming not to care much whether the whittler had seen him walk around the corner.
> 
> "Good friends, I take it? From the fact that you still have a face after than _Sunny_ comment... I've been dying to use the nickname myself, but I still have too much use for this," he says, running a hand across his cheekbones, softly, careful not to wipe away any powder.
> 
> "But anyway," he says, passing a serious tone for a moment, "we're here looking for this fellow Hectares, a magician or something, who may or may not know anything about some missing whores. If you know anything about him, or about whores, or about anything, well, our take's spread so thin as it is, it can't _possibly_ hurt to split it another way."




*OOC - Hey Sunedilar....hope you don't mind me using the shortened name, as a fellow 'accomplice', I am sure that they have had their own battles together...If it proves to be a possible conflict, then just let me know and I will ammend the post.*

"In times of battle, names are unimportant, and the longer they are, the worse off.  Short names for quick orders.  If'n you need to shorten mine, you best call me Gore; it suits me better!  And what's yer name?"  Aligor pulls his cloak to the side, showing his newly assorted fangs and claws, blood still soaked on them.  

Turning to Sunedilar, he grins.  "So it seems that you are not employed by this Hex guy.  That is good, for this would surely have been a tense situation!  I had to relieve two of his hired swords of their lives, plus a few coins.  Seems as though you have business with him also.  And as for tha take, I might have a way to ensure that we can gain more.  It seems as though this Hex guy was sendin' those brothers I killed on a job tonight, to meet an assassin that works for the government.  I may have spoiled his plans, and saved someone's life.  Not intentionally, mind you!  But they went ahead and messed with my ale!  Rusty said he would take care of the guards, telling them whatever story he wants, but to keep my name out of it.  They were holdin' this map, which looks like the locations of this here Inn, Rusty's place, and the last location seems to be the building that this government assassin is in.  Supposed to be a scary feller'.  If'n this Hex guy finds out that I took out his hired hands, then sure as hell he will send some others to try and take care of me!  So I thought I might get a surprise on him, by comin' here and speakin to him before he finds out his guys are dead, and I had anything to do with it.  But it appears that you need to talk to him too.  I'll take you up on yer offer, and split the fee.  I got a place we could go to find more treasure later on if'n yer worried 'bout funds.  But that will wait till after this job's done.  Hex is said to be a punk, tryin to get his hands on things, makin others pay fer 'protection' and such.  Small time thug with dreams, you know, the usual.  And him havin a government assassin doesn't help much...damn government.  Might as well offer my services to Hex, and double-cross that bastard!  That'll teach him to mess with my drinken time!"

Bane is growling lowly at Alev, but Aligor lightly kicks the dog, making sure it remembers it's master.  "Shut yer trap, mutt!"   Aligor will keep an eye on the whittling man, making sure that if the man moves, he will notice where and when.  He will try and talk low, so as not to alarm the man.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 15, 2004)

Gwyn kicks in the double doors, and the surrounding walls and ceiling seem to creak in protest, but stay stable for now.  Within, Gwyn finds a large dark room, filled with row after row of pews, with a raised platform and an altar at the far end.  Nearly every surface, the walls, the floor and ceiling, the seats and the stage up front were apparently on fire at one time, their surfaces scorched and covered in black ash.  One notable exception is a silhouette on the wall behind the altar, a vertical jagged shaped area, at least 8 feet high, where the wall isn’t burned.  Apparently something was hanging there and took the fire damage, sparing the wall behind it, but since the fire, the ‘something’ must have been removed.

Gwyn notices what might have made the shuffling sound; two yellow-furred dogs sitting on the stage up front, who look up menacingly at the intrusion.  Gwyn looks around and notices another dog in the pews, and then another, then yet another entering the aisle between the seats.  Yet, when Gwyn looks back to the stage, those two dogs are gone now.  It’s hard to get an accurate count of how many of the beasts are in here.  And Gwyn also realizes that he saw no dog tracks outside, nor any way for the animals to have gotten in through closed doors.

Outside, T’aria can see through the double doors from her vantage point, observing roughly the same thing as Gwyn, when she hears a voice about 50 feet behind her.  “Hey, what are you doing there?”  T’aria freezes, realizing that she is mostly concealed by one of the large bushes in the yard [Hide rolled 20+9=29].  Peering around the bush, she sees two women coming up the street, looking toward the broken doors, probably having heard them being kicked in.  The women match the description of the first two missing whores, Miri and Jeleneth, although they are dressed in much simpler and more rugged looking clothes than whores typically wear.

[The girls' yell either refers to the doors being kicked in, or Alicia, since I'm not sure what she's doing]


Back at Brie’s, Loni looks to Accalon as he makes his request.  She whispers “I… I can do it.  If you think the constables can help.”  She very quietly opens the door leading to the hallway, and whispers back, “You’ll be OK?  And Heliah?  Please help her.”  She looks pleadingly at the warrior, and after Accalon’s response, she quietly but quickly heads downstairs.


In the bedroom, Ezuvial’s voice is firm. “I have sensed the level of evil in your two allies, and although there is danger, the strength of my faith will protect me.  Of course, I still don’t know who else I might be dealing with, as… you… won’t… tell… me.”  He still seems a bit upset, obviously expecting Aeweth’s cooperation.  He looks at her for a moment, while she bars his way from the room, then he resheaths his sword and puts his hands on Aeweth’s shoulders.  “But I do think it’s telling that you are so concerned with my safety.  I don’t want to have to forcibly move you out of my way, but I think you know I’m capable.  I suggest the following; since you don’t mind if I free the girls, I’ll go deal with Brie, and you can call your friends together and convince them that whatever she’s paying you isn’t enough to warrant saving her life.  Then, you can do the right thing and leave them.”

“As far as black and white and grays go, there is only right and wrong.  But do you really perceive yourself as gray?  What a horribly drab color.”  He takes his hands away for a moment, and notices a bit of make up left on his hand.  Looking at Aeweth’s shoulder, where a tiny bit of her colored scales have become visible, he says “But only gray on the outside.  You wouldn’t have to hide your true colors, not to me.  I have been hiding mine through necessity, since the corruption in this city makes openly doing what’s right very dangerous, but I will help you accept what you are, when you come with me.

[Note: Accalon can’t see the scales from his vantage point, and neither can Heliah if Aeweth avoids very close contact until she adjusts the make up]


Near the Hearthgate Inn, Aligor, Alev and Sunedilar can see that the old whittling man hasn’t seemed to take any note of them, still just sitting there intent on his craft.  However, Aligor does hear the very faint sound of metal scraping metal somewhere behind the building they’re all standing next to. [Aligor rolled default Listen 15.  Alev rolled 7 and Sunedilar rolled 9, both failing.  Bane failed too.]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

[OOC: This is assuming that Gwyn is standing in the doorway, waiting to see if the building collapses, and that the women are too far away to easily hear a whispered comment.]



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The women match the description of the first two missing whores, Miri and Jeleneth, although they are dressed in much simpler and more rugged looking clothes than whores typically wear.



_Perfect... we've hit the jackpot. Here they come. _T'aria glances back toward the burned out church.
_Maybe the dogs will stay in there... or we can send Alicia in to deal with them._

"Gwyn," she whispers. "Those are two of the missing whores - get out of the way... preferably back out here where the dogs aren't."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 15, 2004)

"They're not my friends," says Rhesa, pissed at the _"when_ you come with me."  "They're in it for the money and all about as moral as Lydia, so I doubt I could dissaude them."  She says this while adjusting her makeup, and with that done, steps out of the way of the door.  "It's not like I could stop you anyway, but I wouldn't reccomend it."  She shrugs.  "We're on different sides of this one, I'm afraid.  And it's not _my_ fault I have to be gray- it's your damn monochrome morality."  She smiles a little.  "You get a thirty second head start, and I reccomend you use it to run."  She adds grudgingly, "Best of luck."  And she does wish him such- it would really make her day to see Brie righteously smoted (smitten?  Smut?), even if it means no payment.


Incidentally, in case it wasn't clear, Rhesa honestly doubts his chances against the assembled group.

I'm off now, as per sig.  Rhesa'll sit down and talk calmingly to Heliah for a while, persuading her to stay in the room.  Once he's gotten his head start, she'll walk at an unconcerned pace in the direction Lydia headed, knocking on doors and calling for Lydia (I don't think she gave a fake name, so I'll just use that) and making an obscure theological reference  about there being trouble ("Lydia, dear, there's a problem with those draperies.  You know, the _Heironian canonical_ draperies?").  An innuendo check again- "The trouble is of a most paladin-like nature, and powerful."  Having informed her of the problem, Aeweth will opine that they can't take him, and advise very strongly that they remain where they are.  In any case, she'll follow her own advice and hide away from any fight.  She'll use her spells to save any innocents (i.e, prositutes) that get caught in a crossfire, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods his head quickly in the hopes that Loni will depart while his mood darkens, _Not much I can do to protect Heliah, its up to the new whore to avoid a fight…_

Accalon breathes easier after seeing the zealous Ezuvial sheathe his sword.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 15, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Near the Hearthgate Inn, Aligor, Alev and Sunedilar can see that the old whittling man hasn’t seemed to take any note of them, still just sitting there intent on his craft.  However, Aligor does hear the very faint sound of metal scraping metal somewhere behind the building they’re all standing next to. [Aligor rolled default Listen 15.  Alev rolled 7 and Sunedilar rolled 9, both failing.  Bane failed too.]




"Seems as though we aren't alone here lads.  Sounds like a sword unsheathing to me..."  Aligor whispers while turning and peering behind him to the back of the building while quickly grabbing his shortbow and readying an arrow for whomever peers around the buildling.  "Draw your weapons!  If we wait, they could attack, and send others behind us to flank.  I say we surprise them!  Come Bane, we have work to do!" (Defend - Aligor) 

Aligor will get in a defensive stance, total defense, and ready an arrow, waiting to make sure that Sunedilar and his friend have their weapons drawn before any other actions take place.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 15, 2004)

Alicia followed her two companions, skulking along as good as she's able, and she stays a few paces behind them when the door is kicked open.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> “Hey, what are you doing there?”  T’aria freezes, realizing that she is mostly concealed by one of the large bushes in the yard [Hide rolled 20+9=29].  Peering around the bush, she sees two women coming up the street, looking toward the broken doors, probably having heard them being kicked in.  The women match the description of the first two missing whores, Miri and Jeleneth, although they are dressed in much simpler and more rugged looking clothes than whores typically wear.
> 
> [The girls' yell either refers to the doors being kicked in, or Alicia, since I'm not sure what she's doing]




Alicia turns quickly to face the speaker, her sword still in hand. When she notices her two colleagues and friends (in her mind at least) she smiles childishly and starts walking towards them. "Miri, Jele, Goblin-Brie is very worried about you two. You should not have run away, that was bad. But you don't have to be bad anymore, so be happy. I have come to bring you back home."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 15, 2004)

Gwyn moves behind Alicia, his hands behind his back and his smile beaming assurance.  Should either girl flee, he runs them down and subdues them with his truncheon.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 16, 2004)

*Catching up; Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

(OOC: Sunedilar probably wouldn't care for the nickname, but not so much that he;d do more than say something about it. It seems to fit you character to use it anyway, so by all means! Also, this post is going to do a bit of temporal jumping, as I catch up. Stupid finals, lousy kids aren't passing anyway...)

Sunedilar scowls for a moment at Aligor's use of the shortening, but he quickly regains his control. After all, if it pleases his erstwhile allies to believe he has a genial side, let them. They were just spear carriers in his people's destiny. He greets his ally of old cordially, if somewhat coldly, as is his wont, then listens to Aligor's story, taking in the details of the prospective thief, if that is the word to describe this Hex. Though he seemed less and less like the one they were seeking, since he seems to be trying to connect with the government of the city, and they would not need subtle means to close a brothel, nor the desire to open one themselves. though he could be trying to offer the closing of Madame Brie's establishment as a gift...

But he lets that though slip away as they approach the Hearthgate.

"We would be best suited to draw Hex out here, away from witness and hopefully any guards. Alev, you seem likely to be the type that would hire one such as him. Perhaps you can lure him outside with promises of the sort of work only a guild could accomplish. Stroke his ego, offer him outlandish sums, just draw him out here to us. Once he is outside, we can employ more direct means of persuasion to find out about all of his recent ventures."

At Aligor's warning, Sunedilar once more draws his sacred chain, setting it whirling to create a dazzling wall of steel and spines, waiting for the currently unseen assailant(s) to make a move.

(Full defense for now)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

At the church, Miri and Jeleneth seem a bit worried about seeing Alicia here, but Jeleneth talks to her pleasantly enough.  “Alicia.  Hello, it’s good to see you again.  But, um, we don’t live at Brie’s anymore.  We have a new home.”  Miri looks towards Gwyn and says to Alicia “I don’t think we know your new friend.  Who is he?”  Before Gwyn can actually reach the girls, he notices movement somewhat behind him, and turning, sees one of the dogs now standing in the doorway.  The dog looks out, and makes a few yelping sounds and a growl.  Jeleneth says, “Alicia, it’s good to see you, but we’re on our way somewhere, so we’ll have to catch up with you again sometime.”  Neither girl runs, but both appear ready to.


Meanwhile, Aligor, Alev and Sunedilar wait with weapons drawn, to see who approaches.  After just a few seconds, a young lady rounds the corner, about 10 feet away.  She wears leather armor with a sheathed short sword, and has her red hair tied in a pony tail.  She seems startled by the collection of warriors.  Aligor has to wonder how he missed her; since in circling around to greet Sunedilar and Alev, he passed right by where she came from.

[Note-this is a surprise round.  Any PC can take a move or standard action (not both) before the first round begins.  I’m not suggesting anyone attack her unless they want to, but anyone who waits to see what she does basically foregoes this free surprise round action.  Of course, maybe she’ll just want to talk, in which case there won’t be round-by-round action anyway]


At Brie’s, Ezuvial smiles at Aeweth, saying “If we’re on different sides, and you realize I’m following morality, no matter what it’s hue, then I think you at least partly know you’re on the wrong side.  I imagine it will be a bit more than thirty seconds before I can return to you, but not much more.”  He turns to Heliah, who has backed into a corner, and says “Stay here with Felari.  But don’t trust her friends if you see them.  And soon I’ll be back to take you to _your_ friends.  They miss you a great deal.”  With that, still keeping his sword in its sheath, he heads out of the room and downstairs, casually calling out “Madame Brie!  If you don’t mind, I need to discuss some… displeasure I have with your girls’ training.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2004)

T'aria manuvers herself into a position as close as possible to the girls as she can, ready to cut one of them off should they run. She takes care to remain as hidden and silent as possible.
_Can't worry about the dogs right now... I'm getting paid for this._

[OOC: Hide +9 Move Silently +9 Readied action to grapple]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Seeing Ezuvial’s departure Accalon closes the peepholes while standing quickly as he heads for the door.  At the door he pauses long enough to confirm the sound of booted feet upon the wooden steps before he opens the door and travels the few feat to the bedrooms normal entrance.

He raps lightly, and softly, before he opens the door that leads to the two shaken ladies.  His face is a cross between apologetic and seriousness, “Miladies I’m afraid I’m going to ask you to leave this room, I imagine that Ezuvial might indeed try to keep his word about coming back for you two and I can’t offer to much protection in the light of his fatefulness.”

He motions quickly for two whores to fall him, “Please fallow me.”


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

The two girls look at Accalon for a moment, letting it sink in that this man they didn't know had obviously been spying on them.  Aeweth thinks that being somewhere else isn't a bad idea, but she feels she owes her teammate Lydia some information, and insists on going to her before they hide.  However, Heliah, at first, doesn't seem keen on the idea at all "We can't go running through the house!  Did you feel that, when he got angry?  I can still feel it!"  Accalon realizes that he still feels it too, even with Ezuvial out of the room [penalties I listed before are still in effect].  But some fast talking on Accalon's part, and Aeweth's comforting hand holding hers, convinces Heliah to follow along with the adventurers, for now.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 16, 2004)

Gwyn circles wide of the dog, closing slowly on the girls and doing what he can to convince them he poses no threat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon flashes Aeweth an appreciative glance at her support before he turns back towards the door, “Fine we’ll go see Lydia, I can hide you there well enough also.”

Drawing his spatha and opening the door they start the short, but nerve racking, trip down the hallway to Lydia’s room, and the other voyeur closest.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 16, 2004)

On the way through the halls upstairs, no noise can be heard from down below.  But then Accalon hears footsteps coming his way.  Weapon drawn and ready, the warrior tenses, but it turns out to be the raven-haired whore from below, whom Accalon had dismissed once he'd seen Loni.  The girl is almost frantic "I just passed him!  On the stairs.  He's really the one?  He seemed so kind, but Loni told us.  He asked me where Brie was.  I told him I didn't know, and then he said I should take lying lessons from Felari, but he let me pass as he went downstairs.  I have to find Valasia; Brie wants her to stay in the closet until Brie says it's OK to come out."

Suddenly there's a yell of pain, coming from downstairs.  It's quite loud, but sounding more bestial than human.  Then more noise that sounds very much like a fight ensueing.  The yell, although loud, wasn't enough for Lydia to be distracted from her activities. [Rolled Listen Default 5+2=7]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 16, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods his head somberly while he touches her shoulder with his free hand; “Yes he is the one but your going to be fine, if you trust me that is…  Did Brie call the constables like Loni told her too?”   

He’s on the verge of saying more but the load noise from down below interrupts him and he quickly grasps the raven-haired whore hand and instructs the other two whores to fallow, “Come miladies, we must inform this Lydia of Ezuvial’s actions and also hide the rest of you with Valasia.”

With three whores in tow Accalon continues down the hallway reaching the voyeur closest.  Accalon raps lightly but he doesn’t wait for a reply as he opens the door, “Please ladies inside if you will, tell Valasia of her need to stay in here.  Stay quite, stay out of sight, and I’ll be back for you as soon as I can.”

Once the raven haired whore and Heliah are inside he quickly closes the door as he turns towards the new gorgeous blonde girl with a serious look in his eyes, “Faleri, your friend Lydia will be next door and judging by her equipment know that she will be a help in a fight but what about you, can or will you help us in this?”

He waves for her to answer as he opens the door to the bedroom and walks in taking the scene in quickly, “My good friend Algernon, sorry to interruption but I'm the bearer of bad news your hour had been cut short, and Lydia you need to dress.”  He nods for Faleri to talk to Lydia as he moves up on the tied up man, “I’m afraid your bodyguard is the man that’s wanted in connection to the missing girls.”  The curved horseman’s blade glitters in the light as Accalon continues, “you have about 20 seconds to tell me all you know about Ezuvial before I decide how innocent you are in all of this.” 









*OOC:*


 Intimidate, though it’s also sort of a bluff Accalon would but he doesn’t have the time to spare.  As soon as Lydia is dressed he plans on moving on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

*Lydia had been rather enjoying Algernon, if he hadn't been so warm, she could have imagined that he was one of her finest conquests.  Still, the information she had gotten from him was impressive, and worth the small reward his acting could give her.  Thusly she looks over at the intruding warrior with annoyance, and disengages herself from him to go talk to Aeweth.*

"You'd better have a good reason for having him barge in here like this," she hisses.

[OOC - Once Lydia knows what's going on, she'll grab her mace and holy symbol (skipping the armor for the moment as it would take some time to put on), as well as throwing on a tunic and head cautiously to the stairs with Aeweth in tow.]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 17, 2004)

The raven-haired whore [who I don’t think has ever been named] says to Accalon in the hallway, “I… I don’t know.  When Loni came down, she said you wanted the constables, but the first thing Brie did was order me up here to tell Valasia to stay put.  Not sure why that was so important.”

Once the whores are safely tucked away in the closet, ‘Faleri’ responds to Accalon, basically telling him that this Ezuvial might be too tough to fight.  She’s more concerned with the girls working here, and will stay up here to protect them, once she talks with Lydia.

[Note- I’m going to avoid direct quotes on NPCed PCs, since I don’t want to infringe on depicting their personality.  But this basically goes along with TH’s last post]

After Accalon interrupts Lydia and Algernon, he realizes the man is gagged, and removes it so he can answer his question.  Algernon sputters, “Missing girls?  What the hell are you talking about?  I don’t know anything about missing girls!  And neither would my bodyguard!  What I know is I hired him two days ago, his life before that I don’t care a whit about.  But he’s certainly honorable, I’m a good judge of character.  Now please, one of you, untie me and I’ll happily talk to him about it.  But I will say, you sir, have an unnatural talent for spoiling a mood.”

[Accalon’s Intimidate rolled 10+7=17]

Aeweth takes Lydia aside, apologizes for the interruption, and tells her she doesn’t think fighting this bodyguard is a good idea.  He seems powerful and very, well, holy perhaps, paladin-like.  She says she’d rather stay up here, and look after the girls, and recommends Lydia do the same.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 17, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Aligor, Alev and Sunedilar wait with weapons drawn, to see who approaches.  After just a few seconds, a young lady rounds the corner, about 10 feet away.  She wears leather armor with a sheathed short sword, and has her red hair tied in a pony tail.  She seems startled by the collection of warriors.  Aligor has to wonder how he missed her; since in circling around to greet Sunedilar and Alev, he passed right by where she came from.
> 
> [Note-this is a surprise round.  Any PC can take a move or standard action (not both) before the first round begins.  I’m not suggesting anyone attack her unless they want to, but anyone who waits to see what she does basically foregoes this free surprise round action.  Of course, maybe she’ll just want to talk, in which case there won’t be round-by-round action anyway]




Readying the shot, Aligor will say the following:

"What manner of woman walks the night as you do?  Hands up, no screaming, or an arrow through your throat!  Now drop your weapons!"  Intimidate +6, +2 if Aided...

If she tries to draw her weapons, then he will let loose the arrow.  If she cries out for help, the arrow flies.  If she begins speaking in a language he does not know, the arrow flies.  If she starts a chant/spell/moving her hands in a fashion that he doesn't like or understand, the arrow flies.  If she moves, the arrow flies.  Pretty much covers everything, I HOPE!!!

If she complies, he will then ask her, "Who are you and what business do you have trying to sneak up on us?  Speak low and quick or die!"

Same deal as above:  The arrow flies if she does any of the things above.  (She can drop her weapons, but if she makes any kind of threatening move, the arrow flies.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 17, 2004)

"Wow, your aim is pretty good," Alev says, inspecting the bow and arrow -- seeming preoccupied and entertained by that, certainly far from Aligor's seriousness. "You should just shoot her anyway, I think she'd look _great_ with an arrow in her throat."

He turns, eyes the woman with a bit of veiled revulsion.

"Or at least, it would be a _start_."

_(Of course, Alev doesn't know much about aiming arrows or anything, he's just trying to put the creeps on this woman -- although if she makes her Sense Motive check, she'll see he really means the part about looking great  -- or, in other words, Aid Another: Intimidate.)_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 18, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> At the church, Miri and Jeleneth seem a bit worried about seeing Alicia here, but Jeleneth talks to her pleasantly enough.  “Alicia.  Hello, it’s good to see you again.  But, um, we don’t live at Brie’s anymore.  We have a new home.”  Miri looks towards Gwyn and says to Alicia “I don’t think we know your new friend.  Who is he?”  ......
> Jeleneth says, “Alicia, it’s good to see you, but we’re on our way somewhere, so we’ll have to catch up with you again sometime.”  Neither girl runs, but both appear ready to.




Alicia shakes her head in confusion. "No, no, that's not right. Brie was very upset that you left. She believes you were enchantellerd..." she shakes her head again, anger bubbling up trough the confusion. "Tricked. She just wants to talk to you, to see that you are alright" (lie). "If you don't come with me now she will send others, who may hurt you. If you don't come with me now she punish you. I will punish you."
Alicia keeps walking towards them, holding a hand out in pleading. As she keeps talking she gradually begins to feel less friendship and more irritation towards the girls. She believes they are lying, and she does not intend to let them get away.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

Misliking the situation, Gwyn prepares to catch the girls if they flee.

OOC: Readied action to charge and initiate a grapple if they break and run.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 18, 2004)

Both Miri and Jeleneth get a sudden look of panic over Alicia’s anger, something they’ve seen directed towards others in the past.  As both turn to run, Gwyn sprints towards them, but before he can reach the two whores, suddenly 100 pounds of angry yellow fur just appears in his path, seemingly from thin air, in the form of one of the dogs he saw before.  The dog is barking very loudly, and looks ready to go for Gwyn’s throat.  The girls start to move down the street, watching over their shoulders, apparently as interested in what happens with the dog as they are with their own safety, but their progress is stopped as the hidden T’aria steps out from behind some bushes, and grabs Miri 

[T’aria rolled 20+9=29 on her Hide check (again), Rolled 18+1=19 on her touch attack, and rolled 17+1=18 on her grapple check.  I swear, I’m using the same die for her that I’m using for everyone else  ]

[Characters by Initiative, damage:
Alicia, unhurt
Dog, unhurt
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
T’aria, unhurt
Miri, unhurt
Jeleneth, unhurt]


Meanwhile, a few blocks down from the Hearthgate, the poor pony-tailed girl looks at the 3 warriors.  She says to Aligor, “Walks the night?  It’s more like the early morning, you crazy dwarf.  And I’m not holding a weapon… but maybe I’ll go get one.”  She practically ignores Alev’s threat, and makes a run for it.  Aligor, ready for her flight, fires his arrow, hitting her in the shoulder.  She draws her short sword as she disappears back around into the alley behind the building.

[I can’t let Aligor get both a readied action and an Intimidate check, and the readied action is what you put more detail into, so that’s what I went with.  I gave Alev a default Intimidate check (instead of Aiding), and he rolled 1+2=3.  Aligor shooting his arrow rolled 15+5=AC 20, hit.  Damage rolled was 2+3=5.]

[Characters by Initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:22/37
Bane, unhurt
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, unhurt
Girl, hurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

Gwyn doesn't bother with the niceties; his blood already up from the whores' stubbornness, he hacks the dog down.

OOC: Five foot step if necessary to reach it, and full attack.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks down unimpressed with Algernon as he stuffs the gag back in his mouth, “Spoiled?  I think you can consider it rotten, and if you’ve only know the man for two days your no good to me.”

Done with him Accalon turns towards Lydia and Faleri, his eyes cold as he had heard Faleri’s words, words that he would agree with if he thought he could explain his apathy to Loni, “I’m not looking for a fight right now but if we want the money we just might have to risk something today.”

Accalon leaves the room without glancing back...


----------



## Telsar (Jun 18, 2004)

Accalon, not listening to Aeweth’s advice, decides to venture downstairs, sword drawn, and see what’s occurring, leaving a struggling Algernon trying to get free.  Accalon moves down as quietly as possible, which works mainly due to the commotion going on just beyond the curtained doorway in the foyer.  Accalon hears what sounds like furniture being over turned, and then Ezuvial’s voice, “They needed guidance.  And you gave them pain!” the sound of something breaking echoes from the curtained off room.  “They needed a home, and you gave them a hell!  Concern over what you did to Donaldo has made me be overly cautious, but that ends today.”

Madame Brie’s scraggly voice counters with “I did nothing to that idiotic priest.  He made more enemies in a week than I could in a lifetime, trying to ‘clean up’ this city.”  Her voice sounds strained, like she’s panting and in a great deal of pain.  But she continues, “But I’m glad he burned.  And maybe, you’ll agree with me.”  There is an odd tinkling sound, that lasts for just a few seconds. 

Then Ezuvial can be heard saying “You thought that would work against me?  You don’t have a clue who I am.  Let me show you!”.  Brie makes a short gasp, but seems to recover quickly “So, you aren’t human.  Not surprising really.  I already knew you weren’t much of a man if you needed to charm people to get your way.  Even Donaldo didn’t have to go that far.”  Accalon again hears a bestial yell, similar to the one before, except that this one is in anger and the other was in pain, but still the same voice.  And now, clearly, Ezuvial’s voice, not Brie’s.

Once Accalon is all the way down the stairs, he notices Jovana through the doorway to the showing room, hiding behind one of the sofas. 

[Move Silently rolled 12+1-?, um, what kind of armor did you settle for if its not Mithral Breastplate?  Any further movement will probably require another Move Silently roll]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 18, 2004)

Alev takes a step forward, then stops suddenly, holding out his rapier to block Aligor's path.

"You said you heard a sword being drawn? Are you sure it was that? Because her sword didn't look very drawn to me..." He keeps his eyes fixed on the corner, a bemused grin creeping through his cheeks. _"It's a trap."_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 18, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Alev takes a step forward, then stops suddenly, holding out his rapier to block Aligor's path.
> 
> "You said you heard a sword being drawn? Are you sure it was that? Because her sword didn't look very drawn to me..." He keeps his eyes fixed on the corner, a bemused grin creeping through his cheeks. _"It's a trap."_



Realizing that the sound he heard must be another attacker in the alley, Aligor shakes his head.  _Damn women!  They know not there place!_

Motioning for the others to circle around the building, he begins to head towards the front of the building, keeping an eye on their rear, readying an arrow for whomever peers around that corner.  Moving his full distance, towards the front of the building, quietly as possible, he will whisper for Alev and Sunedilar to make for the front, while he covers the rear.  He his hoping to attack them from their rear, and turning the tables on them.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 19, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

(OOC: Sorry! I started my summer teaching job on Thursday, and I just finished with my regular one today. I had planned to have a ready action to trip her with the chian, but too late now I suppose...)

Sunedilar moves forward slowly, though not in an overtly cautious manner, keeping his chain in it's loop for now, hands clenched into spiked mail fists, both in readiness and a bit of frustration about his own lack of speed. In his mind he sees the vor'lash wrapped around the woman's leg, ripping into her tendons and pulling her to the ground in a heap. He considers saying something to Alev, but he thinks better of it, knowing that the fop will do as he will.

(Defense, looking around for anyone lurking in the shadows.)

(Addendum: I'll be gone for the weekend. Feel free to NPC Sunedilar until Sunday night, so I don't hold everything up)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

*Lydia sighs and cautiously follows the interrupting warrior.  At the very least he deserved a piece of her mind for barging in on her.  But the information he blurted out was rather intriguing.  A paladin was a potent enemy, but to force one of such stature to become one of her toys would be even better.*

"Come on Aeweth, I want to see this paragon of virtue," she murmurs as she slinks downstairs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon brings his free hand, a single finger extended, up to a lips hoping that the older whore will do as he says.  

Scanning the room as he places his freehand back upon the hilt of the blade, and he listens to the commotion hoping to time it so his steps are masked in the chaos that is happening in the other room.  

Not to concerned about progress as much as quite he moves towards the voices.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 19, 2004)

Alev and Sunedilar circle around the building, with Aligor watching where the girl disappeared and watching his allies’ backs, then following them.  The three approach the alley as quietly as one sneaky individual and two loud armored individuals can, meaning loudly, of course.  However, when they enter the alley, they see no one is there.  There are a few large barrels, probably used for storing trash until it can be picked up, a cart with a tarp draped over it, a broken shovel, an old dirty looking mattress, and on one porch, a white cat looking at the three warriors suspiciously.  But no people, especially no girl armed with a short sword.  There are buildings on both sides of the alley, and both have a door, probably the houses’ rear doors, facing the alley.


Meanwhile, Accalon and Lydia advance towards the voices, with Lydia only just now noticing that Aeweth didn’t follow her down.  Unfortunately, one time when Accalon’s armor makes a slight noise when brushing past a coat rack, the conversation within the curtained room stops.  After a few seconds, Ezuvial’s voice says “Ah.  The two evil warriors.”  How he’d know that, without the curtain being moved, is unclear, but he continues “I guess you two and Felari were the extent of your forces, or more would be coming.  I’ve already discussed this with your ally; Brie no longer requires your services.  So you should leave, before I discover what sort of heinous acts you’ve done for Brie in the past that you need to pay for.  Now for…”  He pauses, then there’s yet another crash from within the room, as he yells angrily “You can’t hide from me, Brie!  Show yourself and I’ll make this mercifully quick!”

[Move Silently rolled 6+1-armor penalty+5 for moving when the convo was loud didn’t quite reach Ezuvial’s Listen check]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks towards Lydia and then nods his head hoping she will realize he wants her to go to the other entrance to the room.  After the nodding he holds his ground as he addresses Ezuvial through the curtain after a small chuckle, “I’ve not worked for Brie before, I’m just a simply warrior passing though town, and all of my immoral acts I paid good coin to willing ladies for so I think you’ve gotten our roles mixed here, my friend, as you’re the one who is forcing ladies to commit actions against there will.  Honestly?  Ezuvial, do you think you will solve the issues that this town has by closing Brie’s down?  Where will all the ladies go?  The harsh streets where they will sale there wears without protection or without a needed roof over there head?  That’s a dangerous place for ladies to be without protection…  The shadows of this town will soon contain creatures without the desire to pay or the worry of the repercussions for what they will take.  Surely you don’t want to see anyone simply trying to make a living in that situation?”

He passes for a second as he glances around looking for Loni, “As for Brie not needing us, no offense my friend, but I believe I’m going to have to hear those words from Brie.  Of course with your powers I’m not sure if I would believe her anyways.  Though we’re all mercenaries here, so what’s our apathy worth to you?”









*OOC:*


Buying some time for Lydia to move…  If she’s going to do that is.  Also there might be a minute length of speaking in there.   Diplomacy check +11, or +13, depending how you feel about my last OOC post.  _Detect Good_ and _Detect Disease_, mainly upon, and hopefully through, the curtain.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Alev and Sunedilar circle around the building, with Aligor watching where the girl disappeared and watching his allies’ backs, then following them. The three approach the alley as quietly as one sneaky individual and two loud armored individuals can, meaning loudly, of course. However, when they enter the alley, they see no one is there. There are a few large barrels, probably used for storing trash until it can be picked up, a cart with a tarp draped over it, a broken shovel, an old dirty looking mattress, and on one porch, a white cat looking at the three warriors suspiciously. But no people, especially no girl armed with a short sword. There are buildings on both sides of the alley, and both have a door, probably the houses’ rear doors, facing the alley.



Hating cats with a cruel passion, Aligor almost lets loose his arrow at the cat.  "Watch yerselves boys, this looks mighty dangerous, with that girl all disappearin' and all.  Making a move towards where the girl was hit, Bane follows him and begins sniffing around, trying to pick up her scent.  I will await his reaction until going further.  His arrow pointed directly at the cat.  Bane is used to these types of encounters, and hopefully knows his master gives the orders, and he won't attack the cat.  But if you deem it necessary, go ahead and let him have the fun in chasing down that cat.  

Sunedilar will hopefully take up the defense, and ready an attack if anyone shows themselves, trying to trip them if they charge or attack them if they stand and fight.  He will peer back to where they came from, making sure that nobody is coming up behind them.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 19, 2004)

"You know," says Alev, wistfully, "I made a three-legged cat once. It's walk was so charming, up and down, like watching the ocean. But then I took the eye out and it only went in _cir_cles."

He looks to the ground, seeming almost ashamed.

"It wasn't very good after that."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 20, 2004)

Accalon looks around the foyer, and sees no sign of Loni.  Also missing is the doorman, who typically stands inside, to open the doors when people knock.  Through the curtain, however, he senses the same powerfully good aura, while Ezuvial’s voice is heard. “A simple warrior, passing through town.  You think I can’t see the evil that runs through you?”  A muscular red hand pokes through the curtain, and pulls it aside, revealing a creature that, although dressed as the bodyguard was, with long sword in hand, looks not human at all.  His head is that of a large dog, with his entire body a dark red hue, with rippling muscles that the bodyguard never had as a human.  Both Accalon and Lydia, in their religious studies, have heard of such creatures.  Archons, Hound Archons specifically, angelic beings usually reserved for higher planes of existence than this mundane world.

[A picture of a typical one, not necessarily this one, can be found here:
Archon Picture 
He’s the one on the left]

Ezuvial looks at Accalon with blazing red eyes, continuing his previous thought, saying “I can see you perfectly.”  He steps into the foyer, saying “But you do have a point.  Perhaps I’ll take up residence here, when I’m done, to look after the girls.  Whatever I decide, it clearly is no concern of yours.”  While he speaks, Lydia notices, but Accalon doesn’t see, the curtain move slightly, and the short, slinking Madame Brie trying to quietly make her way to the showing room unseen.

Oblivious that his quarry is moving behind him, Ezuvial says to Accalon “Now that you know you’re in over your head, and that I’m terminating your employment, and your employer, I suggest you both leave.  Your apathy is of no more value to me than your presence.”  Accalon still has that unnatural shaky feeling, and now that Ezuvial is close to Lydia, she feels it to, but her calm and resolve allow her to face the archon unhindered.

[Diplomacy rolled 9+11=20,  Accalon rolled Knowledge(religion) 20+3=23 and Lydia rolled 14+6=20, to identify what he is.  Accalon rolled 3+0=3 to notice Brie, Lydia rolled 17+2=19.  Lydia rolled Will 11+5=16, succeeded, to resist Ezuvial’s fear effect]


While the discourse continues at Bries, Aligor, Alev and Sunedilar are investigating the alley.  Bane is much more interested in going after the cat than looking for the girl, and Aligor can’t really convince him otherwise as the dog leaps at the creature.  The cat jumps on a barrel, over the dog’s head, then runs back down the alley, in the direction that leads to the Hearthgate, with Bane giving chase.  While Aligor is watching all this, a dagger just whizzes past his ear from above.  The girl from before can now be seen perched on the edge of a rooftop, the building across the alley from the one they all went around.  She curses her missed shot “Damn it!  That blade could have slit your throat, dwarf, so you better mind your own business.”  She starts to head over the top of the slanted roof to gain cover, but Sunedilar’s swings his spiked chain at the poor girl’s leg.  The girl just manages to avoid it, but in so doing slips, preventing her making any progess over the roof.

[Aligor rolled Handle Animal 6+2=8.  Girl’s shot missed and failed Climb roll, Sunedilar rolled 5+8=13, missed.  The girl can be attacked only by a reach weapon, a ranged weapon, or someone successfully making a climb roll.
Characters by Initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:22/37
Cat, unhurt
Bane, unhurt
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, unhurt
Girl, hurt]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> While the discourse continues at Bries, Aligor, Alev and Sunedilar are investigating the alley. Bane is much more interested in going after the cat than looking for the girl, and Aligor can’t really convince him otherwise as the dog leaps at the creature. The cat jumps on a barrel, over the dog’s head, then runs back down the alley, in the direction that leads to the Hearthgate, with Bane giving chase. While Aligor is watching all this, a dagger just whizzes past his ear from above. The girl from before can now be seen perched on the edge of a rooftop, the building across the alley from the one they all went around. She curses her missed shot “Damn it! That blade could have slit your throat, dwarf, so you better mind your own business.” She starts to head over the top of the slanted roof to gain cover, but Sunedilar’s swings his spiked chain at the poor girl’s leg. The girl just manages to avoid it, but in so doing slips, preventing her making any progess over the roof.
> 
> [Aligor rolled Handle Animal 6+2=8. Girl’s shot missed and failed Climb roll, Sunedilar rolled 5+8=13, missed. The girl can be attacked only by a reach weapon, a ranged weapon, or someone successfully making a climb roll.
> Characters by Initiative, damage:
> ...



Aligor, arrow ready, shoots at the girl.  He also yells at Bane, saying, *"You got a job to do!  Now cover me!"*  (Defend Aligor if possible, otherwise Down to stop chasing that damn cat)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods and smiles grimly, obviously not liking the turn of events but finding Ezuvial’s assessment of it to be spot on, and drops the blade of his Spatha while he contemplates his next move.  

Accalon’s life was surprisingly simple, and his simple warrior description was honest enough as Accalon didn’t go out of his way to smite good, nor did he try to cause chaos, or perform evil actions simply because of his nature.  He traveled, spreading his gift in the processes till he needed money at which point he would find an adventure or a job that paid well enough that when it was done that he could once again travel and spread his gift.  He hadn’t stopped to consider the fate of others since he discovered his gift so it stuck him weirdly that he would stop to consider the fate of others now, though honestly it was simply the fate of one that he considered.

His blade still lowered Accalon address the Archon with the same grim smile and his typical soft voice as he looks for away to gain the information he seeks without cause Ezuvial’s wraith to come down upon him or Loni, “You are indeed right my good man... err... creature and since there is no profit in this for me I will to tell you some information in good faith for a small favor.” 

He waves his free hand dismissively as he continues, “Truly, its a small favor of no great concern and I mention it simply to inform you.  I think it’s time that I take my leave of this fair city but I’ve left my cloak upstairs, its quite merger in all, but I’m wanting to depart now and I’m low on coins, obviously or I wouldn’t have hired on with Brie and I would have simply been sampling the wares so to speak...”

Accalon shakes his head in sincere apologetically, “I’m sorry my noble creature I didn’t mean to ramble, anyhow if you have a true desire to stay here then I have information that could be invaluable to you.  So in trading for my cloak, I will inform you that Brie was in the process of summing the constables while you where in the process of spending time with the fair haired Faleri.”









*OOC:*


There's no lies in the above, I guess a diplomacy check might honestly be needed to get the cloak back but this is really about getting information on Loni's location.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 20, 2004)

Seeing the lady out of blade's reach -- such a shame, hopefully soon to be rectified -- and still caught up a bit in Aligor's earlier imagery, Alev draws his bow, takes aim...

"First one to hit the throat wins the world."

_(He'll fire at first opportunity -- next round, I believe -- and keep on going until, well, he needs to do otherwise.)_


----------



## Telsar (Jun 20, 2004)

Aligor yells at his dog, and gets him to return to defend his master, with Bane barking at the girl that all the warriors are attacking.  Aligor lets loose an arrow, which goes very wide, over the building, and apparently through someone’s window by the sound of the shattering glass.  Sunedilar once more swings his chain, this time getting a firm grip on her ankle and pulling her down.  As she plummets, Alev takes his shot, easily hitting her in the leg.  She lands rather painfully on one of the barrels, and rolls off to land on her back on the ground.  

She looks very hurt, arrows stuck in her and bruised from the fall.  She eyes the men like she’s a cornered rat, but she stands and throws her hands up, saying “Alright, already!  I wasn’t sneaking up on you, I was just trying to get home and took this alley for a shortcut.  Now, take my money if you must, I haven’t got much, but it’s yours.  I can’t believe how many thieves there are in this part of town!”  The men notice her short sword has been resheathed, probably a necessity when she chose to climb the building.  Listening to her story, Alev might believe that she wasn’t trying to come up on them unawares, but the shortcut part of her story definitely doesn’t ring true.

[Aligor rolled Handle Animal 15+2=17.  Aligor rolled 1 on his attack roll, then a 2 for just a general happenstance that you’d hit something you might not want to. Sunedilar rolled 19+8=AC 27, hit, rolled 15+3 on Strength roll to pull her down. Alev rolled 11+5=AC 16, hit.  Rolled 4 damage.  Alev rolled 20+2=22 on Sense Motive
Characters by Initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:22/37
Cat, unhurt
Bane, unhurt
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, unhurt
Girl, very hurt]


Meanwhile, on Gorgon’s Way, Alicia isn’t sure about what action to take. For a moment, Gwyn feels he has half a dozen dogs attacking him from various angles, but as he concentrates, he realizes it’s the same dog, appearing and disappearing in slightly different places.  At one point, the dog’s jaws seem to almost close on his arm, but then the dog’s position shifts slightly, and instead the creature snaps at empty air.  T’aria notices two more dogs at the front doors to the building, and then suddenly, one of those dogs is instead right next to her and Miri, trying to grab at T’aria’s arm with it’s jaws.  The other dog that T’aria saw manifests itself right next to Alicia, barking at her loudly, but not attacking yet, apparently waiting to see what she will do.

Gwyn hacks at the dog threatening him, his scimitar missing the dog’s nose by inches, then his pick, looking like it will hit the canine in it’s belly. But just as the weapon makes contact, the dog’s position once again shifts, resulting in the pick striking nothing.

[I’m having Alicia “delay”, so we can continue.  As soon as I know what she’s doing, she’ll act at that point.  The dog on T’aria attempted to join in the grapple, rolling an 18, which I was sure would succeed, until T’aria opposed roll was a 20.  I’d really like to know how Goddess is influencing my dice like this.  Note- I didn’t include T’aria’s proposed actions, since I thought they might change with one of the dogs on her.  Gwyn rolled 65% on his miss chance on the scimitar attack (so it could have hit), rolled 10+3=AC 13, missed.  Rolled 40% on miss chance on pick, no chance to hit.] 

[Characters by Initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt
Miri, unhurt
Jeleneth, unhurt
Alicia, unhurt
Dogs, unhurt
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 20, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> T’aria notices two more dogs at the front doors to the building, and then suddenly, one of those dogs is instead right next to her and Miri, trying to grab at T’aria’s arm with it’s jaws. The other dog that T’aria saw manifests itself right next to Alicia, barking at her loudly, but not attacking yet, apparently waiting to see what she will do.
> 
> [The dog on T’aria attempted to join in the grapple, rolling an 18, which I was sure would succeed, until T’aria opposed roll was a 20. I’d really like to know how Goddess is influencing my dice like this.  Note- I didn’t include T’aria’s proposed actions, since I thought they might change with one of the dogs on her. Gwyn rolled 65% on his miss chance on the scimitar attack (so it could have hit), rolled 10+3=AC 13, missed. Rolled 40% on miss chance on pick, no chance to hit.]



[OOC: I'd like to know how I'm doing that too, as my tabletop game last night I rarely rolled about a 12, and usually in the single-digits. ]

[OOC: I am assuming I am holding the grapple - revised actions are below]

T'aria swings Miri around so that the girl is inbetween her and the dog, watching the dog closely. "What the hell is that?" Hoping that the Miri knows and can call it off, "Listen, girl, you've been cleaning the church, so you should know what they are - call those things off!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 20, 2004)

Gwyn snarls in rage, slowly working his way towards the whore while he continues to hack at the dog.

OOC:Five-foot step in that direction, full attack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Accalon looks around the foyer, and sees no sign of Loni.  Also missing is the doorman, who typically stands inside, to open the doors when people knock.  Through the curtain, however, he senses the same powerfully good aura, while Ezuvial’s voice is heard. “A simple warrior, passing through town.  You think I can’t see the evil that runs through you?”  A muscular red hand pokes through the curtain, and pulls it aside, revealing a creature that, although dressed as the bodyguard was, with long sword in hand, looks not human at all.  His head is that of a large dog, with his entire body a dark red hue, with rippling muscles that the bodyguard never had as a human.  Both Accalon and Lydia, in their religious studies, have heard of such creatures.  Archons, Hound Archons specifically, angelic beings usually reserved for higher planes of existence than this mundane world.
> 
> [A picture of a typical one, not necessarily this one, can be found here:
> Archon Picture
> ...



_That's quite enough excitement for one day.  Brie hired us to investigate enspelled girls, not fight celestials,_ Lydia thinks, trying to sneak over to intercept Brie.  If she can do that, she will try to get out of immediate ear-and-eyeshot of the archon to see if Brie knows an alternate way out.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 20, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> “Alright, already!  I wasn’t sneaking up on you, I was just trying to get home and took this alley for a shortcut.  Now, take my money if you must, I haven’t got much, but it’s yours.  I can’t believe how many thieves there are in this part of town!”




Stone-faced, Alev tosses his bow aside and advances toward the woman, reaching behind his back and drawing his falchion with a flourish.

"We're not thieves, and maybe you weren't sneaking up on us, and this might just be one big misunderstanding... But I'd still like to do _something_ to that throat of yours, and you know, we already have every reason to leave town come morning, and one more really won't hurt. So if you  want to stay alive and boring, be of some help to us. Tell us where you were really coming from, where you were really going, and most importantly, the golden _why_ of it all."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*

Aligor, seeing that Alev is taking care of the woman, looks around for that damn cat.  Keeping an eye on her, in case she tries to draw her weapon, make a motion to throw another one of thosa damn daggers, or speak of anything besides what Alev asked of her, at which point he will fire the arrow at her.  "If'n we be wantin yer money, we would've taken it without yer askin'!"

Ready action to shoot her if she tries anything he doesn't like.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Ezuvial studies Accalon for a moment.  “Constables.  No doubt bribed to ignore Brie’s activities here.  But I’ll have no wish to seriously hurt them, even if they are foolish enough to interfere, so I should finish this quickly.  Go fetch your cloak, ‘simple warrior’, and then begone.”  Something seems to occur to him, and he adds “And leave alone.  Meet your allies elsewhere if you must, but leave this place alone”.  Accalon realizes that it’s awfully important to the archon that he leave with no one else.

[Diplomacy rolled 14+11=25.  He’s beginning to like you   Sense Motive rolled 12+6=18 to tell how much Ezuvial wants him to leave on his own, although it’s up to the player to realize why.]

Ezuvial then turns, moving back into the doorway to the curtained off room, saying “Alright, Brie.  You can’t hide from me, your evil, though not as strong as some here, still reeks enough that I can find it anywhere.”  There is a noise in that room that sounds very much like a door opening, and Lydia takes this chance to follow the sneaking Brie into the showing room.  Brie is whispering to Jovana, still hiding near a sofa, “Get out there, you useless meat.  Keep that thing distracted, and tell that fool warrior all of his pleasantries better be a trick if he wants to see a copper.”, but the woman looks a bit too scared to move.  Brie looks like she wants to hit the girl, but apparently isn't willing to waste the time, instead moving towards a door in the back of the room.

[That door is on the map I provided in OOC]


In the alley, the hurt girl looks a bit frightened at Alev, saying “I wasn’t going anywhere important!  And where I was coming from, well… if the guy’s wife finds out, she’ll turn me into a toad.  She’s a sorceress.  I don’t need you knocking on his door.  Look, this is a stupid place to have an argument.  Let’s find somewhere more comfortable.  There’s an inn, just down the street, they serve a great breakfast.  My treat.”  While Alev talks to the girl, Aligor, looking for the cat, notices someone skulking, but slowly moving this way, down the alley, while Sunedilar sees something similar, someone peering at them from around the corner of a building.

[Aligor rolled 15 on his Spot check, Sunedilar rolled 17 on his.  The skulking men are at positions Q12 and M16 on the map.  Note, each PC only sees one person sneaking, so roleplay accordingly.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the alley, the hurt girl looks a bit frightened at Alev, saying “I wasn’t going anywhere important! And where I was coming from, well… if the guy’s wife finds out, she’ll turn me into a toad. She’s a sorceress. I don’t need you knocking on his door. Look, this is a stupid place to have an argument. Let’s find somewhere more comfortable. There’s an inn, just down the street, they serve a great breakfast. My treat.” While Alev talks to the girl, Aligor, looking for the cat, notices someone skulking, but slowly moving this way, down the alley, while Sunedilar sees something similar, someone peering at them from around the corner of a building.
> 
> [Aligor rolled 15 on his Spot check, Sunedilar rolled 17 on his. The skulking men are at positions Q12 and M16 on the map. Note, each PC only sees one person sneaking, so roleplay accordingly.]



*"Damn women! Looks like yer friend has come ta play!"* Turning down the alley, at the figure he sees skulking, Aligor takes a 5 foot step to get him some cover from the figure, aims the arrow, and boasts, *"Yer mistake! Now you'll be havin to eat from a straw fer the rest of yer life!"* Aligor lets the arrow fly at the skulking figure in the alley. *"Get 'em boy!"* he orders to Bane, hopefully aware of the figure that Aligor just shot at by now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods his head in agreement a knowing smile on his face, “Oh without a doubt, I mean it would cost Brie nothing, though I imagine it would cost her girls sometime and a minimal amount of movement to please most of the constables…”  He stops for second almost like something just dawned on him, “Your right of course, if the constables are enjoying the wears they very well indeed be foolish enough to interfere with you, my friend.”

Accalon faces looks slightly confused, “Leave alone?  Why I see, nor have, any issues with that except that you want both of us to leave now, correct?  Is there another exit you would wish me to take?”

Flashing one more smile Accalon finishes talking, “Oh if you have no issues me gather my merger belongings surly you won’t mind if I picked up my partner’s armor and other meager belongs?  She was rather occupied…”   He pauses as if looking for the right description, “in the throws of passion, if you will, with Algernon when I walked in and informed her of the situation so she dressed quickly and forgot many things.”

Accalon takes a step back as he turns around and starts for the stairs…









*OOC:*


Note: He doesn’t actually leave till he gets Ezuvial’s answer.

Also if you don’t mind I would like to say that he has been walking around fallowing Ezuvial, like you would do with someone you where having a conversation with, as he tries to detect for Loni.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

As Accalon speaks, he notices Lydia make her way to the showing room, where he can now clearly see Brie talking with, and nearly hitting, Jovana.  After Ezuvial has passed through the curtain, Accalon follows to carry on his conversation, coming into a simple dining area.  Well, simple at one time, perhaps, but now a mess as chairs, the table, and various carts have been overturned, more than likely during the fight between Ezuvial and Brie.  Accalon also notices, since Ezuvial is facing away from him, a wound in the back of his thigh.  The wound isn’t very deep, and looks fresh.

As Ezuvial opens a door and looks through, obviously searching for Brie, he responds to Accalon’s questions and comments.  “You’re overdoing it a bit… ‘my friend’.  We both know we aren’t friends.  You can use the front door, and you can take Algernon’s enchanter with you, but no other girls and no other… allies.  Am I clear yet?  May as well leave Algernon here as well… it will be his turn after Brie’s.  Now go.”  Ezuvial studies the area beyond the open door, as Accalon puts the same attention into looking for Loni.  But the only disease he has sensed has been Jovana back in the showing room, nothing here in this room or even beyond the walls.  However, Accalon knows his senses may be stopped by more than one wall, so there is no guarantee she’s not still in the house somewhere.


In the alley, Aligor lets fly another arrow down the alley, hitting an old broken stove near the sneaking man, who is dressed in leather armor and carries a crossbow.  Meanwhile, Aligor’s dog rushes down the alley towards the man and leaps on him, his teeth sinking into flesh.

At the same time, as Alev faces the girl, she shows the slightest hint of a smile, which unfortunately doesn’t give Alev enough warning as pain, maybe the worst pain he’s ever felt, shoots through the back of his leg and up into his groin.  Alev can barely turn to see the cause: a short sword being pulled from his thigh, blood gushing down his leg.  The man holding the short sword at first seems small, halfling size, until Alev’s pain-filled eyes focus and he sees it’s a human, half sticking out of a grating in the ground, that had been concealed by the dirty mattress.  The youngish man, with blond hair and a scar across his cheek, is holding the grating open with one hand, bloody sword in the other, saying “Messing with a guildmaster’s girl will get a hex thrown on you.  You might want to consider dropping your weapons; we have you surrounded.”  He smiles a devilish smile.

[Aligor rolled 14+2=16 on Handle Animal.  Rolled 6+5=11 AC, missed with arrow.  Bane charges (so he could reach and still attack),  successfully biting him.  Alev, missing a Listen check,  gets sneak attacked for 18 points of damage!    Note- I think Cepter said he’d be back on Monday, so I’ll stop there and not NPC Sunedilar]

Sunedilar, unhurt
Thug on Bane, hurt
Thug seen by Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HP: 1/19
Girl, very hurt
Aligor, HPs:22/37
Bane, unhurt
Blond guy, unhurt]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> At the same time, as Alev faces the girl, she shows the slightest hint of a smile, which unfortunately doesn’t give Alev enough warning as pain, maybe the worst pain he’s ever felt, shoots through the back of his leg and up into his groin.  Alev can barely turn to see the cause: a short sword being pulled from his thigh, blood gushing down his leg.  The man holding the short sword at first seems small, halfling size, until Alev’s pain-filled eyes focus and he sees it’s a human, half sticking out of a grating in the ground, that had been concealed by the dirty mattress.  The youngish man, with blond hair and a scar across his cheek, is holding the grating open with one hand, bloody sword in the other, saying “Messing with a guildmaster’s girl will get a hex thrown on you.  You might want to consider dropping your weapons; we have you surrounded.”  He smiles a devilish smile.




Alev grins, gasps a rapturous gasp, falls to one knee. He looks over his shoulder, at the man, framed by the gratehole his blood streams into; at his own leg, now open.

"That _is_ a fine wound..." He hesitates for a moment, his eyes gleaming with intensity, blood fluttering through the fingers which hold high his weapon.

"...but I could die from better," he says finally, having considered it most carefully. With some disappointment, he sheathes his blade -- doesn't drop it, living wasn't worth casting aside a perfectly fine _blade_, after all -- and rolls into a seated position, huffing in afterglow.

He stares at his attacker for a moment, a small admiring smile across his lips.

"I like your face."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, on Gorgon’s Way, Alicia isn’t sure about what action to take. For a moment, Gwyn feels he has half a dozen dogs attacking him from various angles, but as he concentrates, he realizes it’s the same dog, appearing and disappearing in slightly different places.  At one point, the dog’s jaws seem to almost close on his arm, but then the dog’s position shifts slightly, and instead the creature snaps at empty air.  T’aria notices two more dogs at the front doors to the building, and then suddenly, one of those dogs is instead right next to her and Miri, trying to grab at T’aria’s arm with it’s jaws.  The other dog that T’aria saw manifests itself right next to Alicia, barking at her loudly, but not attacking yet, apparently waiting to see what she will do.
> 
> Gwyn hacks at the dog threatening him, his scimitar missing the dog’s nose by inches, then his pick, looking like it will hit the canine in it’s belly. But just as the weapon makes contact, the dog’s position once again shifts, resulting in the pick striking nothing.
> 
> ...




Alicia, all her awkwardness and doubt melting away in the orgasmic glow of combat, steps up to the weird magical dog and attacks it with her Greatsword. [Full Power Attack, Full Reckless attack]
The following rounds she will continue to attack until the dog is dead and then run after the fleeing girls (to grapple them). She will not stay and save the little people if they run into trouble, unless the ask her very nicely.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

As Alicia raises her greatsword, the dog on her, ready for hostilities, tries to bite her, but as with Gwyn before, the dog shifts slightly as he does so, causing him to chomp down on empty space.  The dog’s look of confusion at missing might be the last look on his face, and Alicia’s sword comes down in a rapid swing, cutting a huge gaping wound in the dog.  It whimpers for a second, then lays down, clearly dying.

Miri cries out the single word “No!”, at seeing the dog fall, tears in her eyes, as the horrible scene gives her the strength to break free of T’aria’s grasp.  Jeleneth, seeing a chance at retaliation against the female half-demon, makes a fist and swings at her.  The fist doesn’t connect, but she does seem like she’s had some training in hand-to-hand combat, not something one would generally expect from a prostitute.  Still seeing the dog as the major threat, T’aria pulls out her rapier, and attempts to stab the creature, but it first shifts to one side, then disappears completely, reappearing next to Alicia, snapping at, but missing, her leg.  Meanwhile, the dog on Gwyn also snaps at, and misses, his target.  Gwyn has slowly been moving towards the girls while fighting the dog, and he’s now within 5 feet of Miri, the girl who just escaped his fellow half-demon’s clutches.

[Alicia rolls 90% on her miss chance and can attack the dog, rolling 18+8=AC 26, hit.  Rolled 11+13=24 damage, dog fails a Fortitude check and is dying.  Miri beats T’aria on a grapple check, T’aria rolling 11.  I wasn’t sure what weapon T’aria had out, thought it was the dagger, and didn’t see any reason she wouldn’t pull out the better rapier.  T’aria rolled 10% on miss chance, so had no chance to connect.

Characters by initiative, damage:
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
Dog on Alicia, dying
Alicia, unhurt
Miri, unhurt
Jeleneth, unhurt
T’aria, unhurt
Other 2 Dogs, unhurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

Gwyn drops his pick, drawing his truncheon as he turns and savagely beats Miri to the ground.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 22, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar's eyes flick about, seeing Alev go down with his leg pouring gore like a river. He also sees Aligor's attack, and that of his dog, along with, of course, the one he saw as well. It appears the bully boy is correct, at least to some degree. They are surrounded. But he also let slip a valuable piece of information. Sunedilar quickly makes his choice, slipping behind the girl with blinding speed and wrapping his chain around her neck carefully, letting a single drop of crimson drip freely down her taut neck as he makes his return comment.

"And letting your guildmater's girl die before your eyes could get you killed, whether you defeat us or not. I suggest you consider your options very quickly, and try not to move while you do. And that includes those of you hiding in the shadows, because your strikes will not fall before I send her soul to my God's clutches."

(Intimidating/Ready action to kill her if anyone does anything stupid)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 22, 2004)

On Gorgon’s Way, Gwyn moves towards Miri, and attacks her viciously with his truncheon, hitting her in the rib cage, more than likely causing a good deal of bruising as she collapses to the hard ground, out cold.  Meanwhile, Alicia has a new dog on her, but a swing of her sword narrowly misses him.  Jeleneth, seeing a dog dying, and worse, a friend violently laid low, backs away from T’aria as quickly but safely as possible, moving back down the street.


[Gwyn rolled 11+4=AC 15, hit.  Rolled 7+2=9 pts of non-lethal damage.  Assumed Alicia would attack the other dog since he was attacking her.  Alicia rolls 55% on miss chance, can hit, rolled 6+8=AC 14, missed.  Jeleneth withdrew, so no Attack of Opportunity, and made a double move, moving 60’ down the street.  A double move or charge from T’aria will reach her, but Gwyn would still be 10’ away with a double move towards her.

Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt
Other 2 Dogs, unhurt
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
Dog on Alicia, dying
Alicia, unhurt
Miri, unconscious
Jeleneth, unhurt]



To Alev’s ‘compliment’, the blond guy retorts, “I like your leg.  And your grasp of the obvious.”  Before the blond man can pull himself out of the grating, Sunedilar wraps his chain around the girl’s neck and makes his threat.  The blond man shifts the grating a bit as he starts to emerge, the sound of metal scraping metal very clear as he’s not trying to be stealthy about it anymore, and it’s very clear to Aligor that this noise is what he heard before. The blond man says “You think I really care for this girl?  Well, I like her, don’t get me wrong.  But she is the one who managed to get herself caught by three burly… uh, what exactly are you three again?  Mercenaries?  Anyway, she got herself into this, I might decide she’s just dead weight.”  Alev and Sunedilar, however,  can both hear the concern for her in his voice.

However, he does motion to the man around the corner, who lowers a dagger he was preparing to aim.  The other thug, however, really has no choice as to fight or not, as Bane continues to bite at him.  The man takes a step back, aims his crossbow, and fires at the dog, unfortunately for him just snipping the dog’s tail.

The blond guy says “Why don’t we just chat, hmmm?  Exactly what are you looking for in this part of town?”


[Note- I’m assuming Alev is delaying during all this by him resheathing his weapon.  Anytime GP tells me something he’s doing, he can act then.  I’m assuming Sunedilar is using the new covering rule.  He rolled 14+8-4=AC 18, ‘hit’, meaning can do damage just before any ‘stupid’ action he perceives.  Rolled Intimidate 6+2=8.  On Sense Motive, Alev rolls 14+2=16, and Sunedilar rolles 18.  Bane was hit by a crossbow bolt for 1 point of damage

Characters by Initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:22/37
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Blond guy, unhurt
Sunedilar, unhurt
Thug on Bane, hurt
Thug seen by Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HP: 1/19
Girl, very hurt]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 22, 2004)

Alicia makes another attack on the dog, shouting at Jereleth as she fights. "Come back bitch, or Miri will pay!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> To Alev’s ‘compliment’, the blond guy retorts, “I like your leg. And your grasp of the obvious.” Before the blond man can pull himself out of the grating, Sunedilar wraps his chain around the girl’s neck and makes his threat. The blond man shifts the grating a bit as he starts to emerge, the sound of metal scraping metal very clear as he’s not trying to be stealthy about it anymore, and it’s very clear to Aligor that this noise is what he heard before. The blond man says “You think I really care for this girl? Well, I like her, don’t get me wrong. But she is the one who managed to get herself caught by three burly… uh, what exactly are you three again? Mercenaries? Anyway, she got herself into this, I might decide she’s just dead weight.” Alev and Sunedilar, however, can both hear the concern for her in his voice.
> 
> However, he does motion to the man around the corner, who lowers a dagger he was preparing to aim. The other thug, however, really has no choice as to fight or not, as Bane continues to bite at him. The man takes a step back, aims his crossbow, and fires at the dog, unfortunately for him just snipping the dog’s tail.
> 
> ...



Aligor, seeing that the guy is a little hesitant, thinks that maybe they have a point.  *"Bane!  Keep an eye on that one! Stop!"*  (Down)  He turns to the girl, then to the blonde man, then aims his bow at the girl.  *"If'n ya wanted to talk, why didn't you say so?  Tryin to sneak around these alleys and ambush us may not have been the best way to talk to us!  I heard the grate, so you were ready to attack!  So you better say something that will make us let her go, or she's the first to die.  I am sure your boss Hex will not like the idea of you failing!  Put down YER weapons and we can talk."*  Intimidate +6 Ranks

OOC - Move action was to attempt to get Bane to hlt his attack.  Bane will just stand his ground, growling at the man, and stay there, but not attack...unless attacked.  Standard action was to Intimidate the Blonde guy, as he seems to speak for the others.  Aiming the arrow at the girl was just to see his reaction to the chance of her dying and possibly get a bonus?.  No harm in trying...


----------



## Cepter (Jun 22, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar gives the apparent leader here a thin lipped smile as he pulls the chain taut. He can clearly see that this fool is projecting an image, nothing more. If he truely didn't care for the girl, he would already be attacking.

"We're looking for some girls that have gone missing from Madame Brie's establishment. We know that the two of you have had some disputes in the past, and we were hoping that you would be able to extend this poor girls life by at least a few minutes by telling us if you know where they have gone."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

> As Accalon speaks, he notices Lydia make her way to the showing room, where he can now clearly see Brie talking with, and nearly hitting, Jovana.



  *Lydia goes up behind Brie and taps her on the shoulder, trying to cover her mouth with her hand if she thinks the Madame will scream.*

"You aren't paying us nearly enough to fight celestials, _Madame_," Lydia says with a hint of a snarl.  "Did you have any idea what you were getting us into?"


----------



## Telsar (Jun 23, 2004)

Aligor yells after his dog, but perhaps the distance is too far, or this thug smells of porkchops, since Bane refuses to listen, still trying to bite his opponent.  The man nimbly avoids the dog, and drops his crossbow, pulling out a short sword.  But the dog is just as nimble, and avoids the sword, still growling.  Meanwhile, the blond guy looks extremely worried about the dwarf’s actions against his girlfriend, more worried than he seemed by the man with the chain around her neck. He throws his sword to the ground, saying “I’m ‘my boss Hex’, you crazy dwarf.  We don’t want to fight!  Just calm down.”  The girl, through her nervousness at the situation, still laughs a little, saying “I called him a crazy dwarf too, Hex.”  He looks back at her angrily and says “Apparently he heard you coming through the grating too!  You screwed up, now shut it.”   She starts getting upset herself, “He didn’t even know about the grate till you came up, obviously with not enough men with you!  You’re the screw up!”

He takes a second to compose himself, then Hex says “Speaking of more men, when I don’t come right back, this place is going to be swarming with them… and some of them don’t like my girlfriend, so it’s better we end this now.  This is all about that stupid old cow Brie?  I don’t know a thing about any girls going missing.  I just told her she better fork over a piece of the profits once I’ve got things set up here.  If she’s misplacing her merchandise, it’s got nothing to do with me.”  The three adventures try to gauge if he’s telling the truth, but it’s hard to judge.

[Aligor rolls Animal Handling 2+2=4.  Aligor rolls Initimidate 20+6=26.  Everyone fails Sense Motive checks]


Meanwhile, the ‘stupid old cow’ is startled by Lydia’s sudden appearance, but doesn’t yell out.  Brie says to her, “Slestials?  What the hell is a slestial?  All I know is you’re professionals, and if anyone’s due for a professional thrashing, it’s him.”  She pulls out a wand, and points it at Lydia “Now, I might go a little higher, say 3000 gold for his sudden demise.  OK, 3500, but that’s it.  Now get back in there, kill him, or delay him till your friends get back so they can kill him.  If you need it, this charm wand can help convince you.  Didn’t work on him, but you’re human enough.  I’d rather you keep your wits and not have to use this, but if it’s the only way to get you to do what you promised, so be it.  Now get back in there, and I’m going to hide out till this is over.”  She takes a step back, towards the room’s back exit, still pointing the wand, waiting to see, and judge, Lydia’s reaction to her ultimatum.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Aligor yells after his dog, but perhaps the distance is too far, or this thug smells of porkchops, since Bane refuses to listen, still trying to bite his opponent. The man nimbly avoids the dog, and drops his crossbow, pulling out a short sword. But the dog is just as nimble, and avoids the sword, still growling. Meanwhile, the blond guy looks extremely worried about the dwarf’s actions against his girlfriend, more worried than he seemed by the man with the chain around her neck. He throws his sword to the ground, saying “I’m ‘my boss Hex’, you crazy dwarf. We don’t want to fight! Just calm down.” The girl, through her nervousness at the situation, still laughs a little, saying “I called him a crazy dwarf too, Hex.” He looks back at her angrily and says “Apparently he heard you coming through the grating too! You screwed up, now shut it.” She starts getting upset herself, “He didn’t even know about the grate till you came up, obviously with not enough men with you! You’re the screw up!”
> 
> He takes a second to compose himself, then Hex says “Speaking of more men, when I don’t come right back, this place is going to be swarming with them… and some of them don’t like my girlfriend, so it’s better we end this now. This is all about that stupid old cow Brie? I don’t know a thing about any girls going missing. I just told her she better fork over a piece of the profits once I’ve got things set up here. If she’s misplacing her merchandise, it’s got nothing to do with me.” The three adventures try to gauge if he’s telling the truth, but it’s hard to judge.
> 
> [Aligor rolls Animal Handling 2+2=4. Aligor rolls Initimidate 20+6=26. Everyone fails Sense Motive checks]



Arrow still pointed at the girl, Aligor thinks for a moment.

_Hmm, he seems to be more worried about the girl.  I should remember that, in case I need to hurt him later.  They set up this ambush for a reason, but that still is not said.  I don't like this guy at all.  Obviously Bane doesn't like them either.  It's decision time you crazy dwarf!_

*"Perhaps you don't know of the missin girls, but that still leaves some unanswered questions.  And even if you had more friends comin to play, you won't live long enough to help them if you try anythin'!  We just came to talk, then you jumped us, tryin to set up this failed ambush.  Tell yer other guys to drop their weapons as well, show themselves and sit down on the ground.  Once they do, we can talk without the weapons.  We wouldn't want them to slip up and cause me to let this arrow loose.  I'll call off my dog, and you call off yer's.  BANE!  GET OVER HERE!"*

Aligor tries to let Hex know that he is not very trusting, and still would shoot at the girl without hesitation if anyone tries anything he doesn't like.  I don't know if that would be another Intimidate Check, since the other one already worked...He's just lettin him know the facts.  Not trying to Intimidate, unless he would need to so that Hex can order his guys to drop their weapons and show themselves.  Hopefully free action to talk, plus move action to call off Bane, or try to...  Leaves a standard action left, if no Intimidate needed, for Covering the girl, if possible.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, the ‘stupid old cow’ is startled by Lydia’s sudden appearance, but doesn’t yell out.  Brie says to her, “Slestials?  What the hell is a slestial?  All I know is you’re professionals, and if anyone’s due for a professional thrashing, it’s him.”  She pulls out a wand, and points it at Lydia “Now, I might go a little higher, say 3000 gold for his sudden demise.  OK, 3500, but that’s it.  Now get back in there, kill him, or delay him till your friends get back so they can kill him.  If you need it, this charm wand can help convince you.  Didn’t work on him, but you’re human enough.  I’d rather you keep your wits and not have to use this, but if it’s the only way to get you to do what you promised, so be it.  Now get back in there, and I’m going to hide out till this is over.”  She takes a step back, towards the room’s back exit, still pointing the wand, waiting to see, and judge, Lydia’s reaction to her ultimatum.



  "Celestial!  A hound archon, an angel, a being from the planes of goodness and light!  That's what's in there right now, that's what's been enchanting your girls.  That's why _you_ couldn't enchant _him_.  Now, point that thing away from me, and don't you _dare_ think about running before I get paid," Lydia whispers, her voice full of venom.

*Her own ultimatum delivered, she creeps back near where the hound archon is, seeing if the interruping warrior is still there and what he's doing.  She's not going after the celestial without backup.  She wants a meat shield in front of her, and Aeweth's magic to back her up.*

_Where is that girl?_ she thinks, looking back up the stairs to see if she can spot her.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 23, 2004)

T'aria charges Jeleneth, attempting knock her out to keep her from running. 

[OOC: Trying for subdual damage. If I miss, I'll just attack her normally next round.]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 23, 2004)

Brie grumbles at Lydia, then puts the wand away, saying “Fine.  I’ll hide in here.  Just keep him out of here, and I won’t run for the hills.  If he takes a step in here, first thing I’ll do is zap you and the warrior so I know you’ll defend me.  You better keep him away from me.”  Lydia heads out of the showing room, and realizes Accalon and Ezuvial must still be in the curtained off room.

[Lydia rolled Intimidate 15+2=17]

On Gorgon’s Way, T’aria runs after the fleeing Jeleneth, trying to hit her with the broadside of her rapier, but missing by a mile.  Jeleneth screams at the half-demon “We don’t work for Brie anymore!  And our new boss is going to kill you when he finds out what happened to the blink dog.  You better leave town, before he finds you maniacs!”  T’aria notices, farther up the street a lone figure running this way, running hard.  It’s hard to make out much at this distance, but it appears to be a woman. 

Meanwhile, the blink dog on Gwyn, after seeing him drop Miri, seems to go berserk, trying to bite out Gwyn’s throat, but failing to lock his jaws on to him… for now.  The dog on Alicia leaps at the half-ogre, sinking his teeth into her arm.

[T’aria rolled 2+6-4=AC 4, missed.  The dog on Alicia bites for 4 points of damage]

Characters by Initiative, damage:
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
Dog on Alicia, dying
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Miri, unconscious
Jeleneth, unhurt
T’aria, unhurt
Blink Dog on Gwyn, unhurt
Blink Dog on Alicia, unhurt]


In the alley, Aligor tries again and again to get Bane to pay attention, but he is dead set on attacking this thug, still unable to actually make contact though.  Aligor trains his bow on the girl, but her struggles with the chain around her neck make it difficult.  Hex says “This wasn’t an ambush, dwarf.  My guys saw you sneaking around the building with Leeza here on a rooftop, so it was obvious she needed help.  Now I dropped my sword, but my men are keeping their weapons.  Just let her go, and I’ll be nice enough to forget about you skulking around my part of town, threatening my woman.  In fact, I might even hire you guys on… that is, if you can take orders.”

[Aligor rolls 3+2=5 on Handle Animal.  Bane fails his attack roll.  Aligor rolled 6+5-2=AC 9, missed on the covering attack.  Note, pretty much everyone is delaying or readying here, except Bane and the thug on him.  I’ll wait a post, see if Alev or Sunedilar do anything to change that, then let the thug attack Bane before Aligor gets another attempt to stop his dog, if he wants one.

Characters by Initiative, damage:
Sunedilar, unhurt
Thug on Bane, hurt
Thug seen by Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HP: 1/19
Leeza, very hurt
Aligor, HPs:22/37
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Hex, unhurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 23, 2004)

Gwyn turns back to the dog, grinning savagely, and attempts to hammer it into the ground with both weapons.

OOC: Not that it mattered this time, but Gwyn deals an extra 2 damage on all attacks against humans; was that calculated into the damage to Miri?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods his head at Ezuvial’s dismissal and he turns to leave passing the raven haired woman, whom Accalon still knows next to nothing about even though Ezuvial’s claim that they where indeed companions, on his way to the stairs.  He gives a small curious smirk at her as he slowly and unhurriedly climbs the stairs to the second floor.









*OOC:*


Not sure of Isida's plans so I'll stop at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 24, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> On Gorgon’s Way, T’aria runs after the fleeing Jeleneth, trying to hit her with the broadside of her rapier, but missing by a mile.  Jeleneth screams at the half-demon “We don’t work for Brie anymore!  And our new boss is going to kill you when he finds out what happened to the blink dog.  You better leave town, before he finds you maniacs!”  T’aria notices, farther up the street a lone figure running this way, running hard.  It’s hard to make out much at this distance, but it appears to be a woman.
> 
> Meanwhile, the blink dog on Gwyn, after seeing him drop Miri, seems to go berserk, trying to bite out Gwyn’s throat, but failing to lock his jaws on to him… for now.  The dog on Alicia leaps at the half-ogre, sinking his teeth into her arm.
> 
> ...




Alicia keeps hacking and slashing, using her range to her best advantage (5ft step away then attack, aoo when the enemy moves in, 5ft step...) 

ooc: Did she get any aoos on the dog?


----------



## Cepter (Jun 24, 2004)

"That is most gracious of you. Or it would be if I believed a word of it. You are having your men continue holding their weapons so they can attempt to kill us the instant we let our guard down. After all, it wouldn't do to let those who crossed you simply walk away. For now, we'll play your game and listen to your offer. But we'll be holding on to the young lady for just a little while longer."

Sunedilar hopes that Aligor will be able to pull his dog away soon. The odds are not in their favor, although he doubts the skill of the thieves.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 25, 2004)

[To Paxus- no, forgot to include the +2 so Miri’s really out.  I’ll try to remember how much you hate us poor humans, but if you remind me in OOC notes, probably just needed the first time in a combat you attack one, I’m much more likely to remember.
To Serpenteye-  these Blink Dogs have been using Dimension Door to teleport right next to their opponents every time they’ve attacked… as it would have again with your 5’ step, except, well, you’ll see…]

Gwyn, feeling robust after clubbing down a human, turns on the blink dog on him.  The dog shifts out of way of the truncheon, but Gwyn predicts where he’s going to be and slices his scimitar hard into the creature’s belly.  Alicia hacks at the dog and it fails to avoid her sword, naturally or magically, leaving the dog to fall bleeding next to Alicia’s first blink dog victim, who’s now quit breathing.

Jeleneth seems torn between running or turning to fight.  She first waves at the figure running this way, calling for help in a loud clear voice, then she swings a fist at T’aria, but the half-demon nimbly avoids it.


[Gwyn rolled 85% and 5% on miss chances with weapons, so only scimitar can hit.  Scimitar rolled 20, rolled 15+3=AC 18, critical confirmed. Rolled 5+2+4=11 points of damage.  Alicia rolls 55% on miss chance, can hit, rolled 18+8=AC 26, hit.  Rolled 13+13=26 points of damage.  This dog failed a Fortitude check so dying.  First dig failed a Fortitude check, so dead.  I’m not 100% sure if T’aria’s last post meant she’d use lethal force this time or not, so I’ll wait for her post.]

T’aria, unhurt
Blink Dog on Gwyn, hurt
Blink Dog on Alicia, dying
Gwyn, HPs: 15/18
1st Dog on Alicia, dead
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Miri, unconscious
Jeleneth, unhurt]


At Brie’s, while Accalon is at the foot of the stairs, he notices half a dozen girls at the top of those stairs, looking a bit scared.  One, named Beatrice, was Accalon’s first ‘conquest’ tonight, before the adventuring party and T’aria arrived earlier.  She speaks for her little group, “Accalon!  We heard some kind of… what’s going on down there?  Where’s Brie?  Where’s the doorman?”


In the alley, Hectaras says to Sunedilar, “You’ve crossed me, yes.  As far as walking away, this one…”, pointing to Alev, “is going to have to limp a little, I imagine, and that will be retribution enough.  For now.  That is, unless you decide to invade my area or interfere with my business again.  I have no reason to make you permanent enemies… unless that’s what you insist on being.  True enough, I care about the girl, but I know my life is forfeit by my own men’s hands if I make a bad decision for this guild.  So let her go, and we’ll discuss this as equals.  If not, it won’t take much of a crossbow bolt from one of my friends to deal a sudden death to your cultured ally here.” Again, referring to Alev.

“And I do have something I could use you for.  You guys seem very… blunt.  Not terribly sneaky.  I have some enemies, who’d I rather not know I’m out to get them.  If I send you instead of my own men, it’ll never be linked to me.  Since I’m known to be far too sly to need muscle like you.”  

Farther down the alley, the thug tries once again to hit Bane with his short sword, but misses. 

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:22/37
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Hex, unhurt
Sunedilar, unhurt
Thug on Bane, hurt
Thug seen by Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HP: 1/19
Leeza, very hurt]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 25, 2004)

"Fool," T'aria snarls as Jeleneth, "We were just going to return the two of you to Brie, but since you insist upon making it difficult for us..." She strikes again with her rapier, using lethal force. "Damn you for calling for help!" She attempts to keep an eye on the incoming woman.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon forgets all about the lady with the soul as dark as her hair with simple calling of his name.  He forced a large smile but this wasn’t something he wanted as it was easier and far better to slink off when not under watchful eyes. 

“Beatrice, Ladies,” He voice is louder than normal and carries a reassuring tone as he continues to smile while he address the group, “Everything is just fine downstairs, Brie simply sent the doorman off to help some of my friends and Brie has an important visitor right now.”

Having climbed the steps to the fair haired whore he gentle reaches out and hugs her while he whispers seriously in her ear, “Beatrice, my dear, I need you to get your sisters to go back to there rooms, can you do that for me?”

Finished with his message and his hug he pulls back giving her and the other whores the same reassuring smiles.









*OOC:*


Obviously he didn't speak a whole lot but hopefully she's more inclined to protect herself and her sisters over sticking around and finding out what's really going on. Diplomacy +11


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2004)

*Lydia heads up the stairs.*

_No matter what Brie is paying, I'm not going after him without someone to take the brunt of his anger._

"Warrior," she murmurs to Accalon, "I have a proposal.  I have been offered a substantial sum for the dispatch of the meddlesome fellow below.  As he has interrupted, in a roundabout way, both of our evenings, would you care to join me in teaching him a lesson?  Of course I can offer compensation for your effort," Lydia says as persuasively as she can, allowing the scarf around her neck to slip so that her brand becomes visible.  If at any point she sees Aeweth standing around, she's going to grab her and get her to help.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> In the alley, Hectaras says to Sunedilar, “You’ve crossed me, yes. As far as walking away, this one…”, pointing to Alev, “is going to have to limp a little, I imagine, and that will be retribution enough. For now. That is, unless you decide to invade my area or interfere with my business again. I have no reason to make you permanent enemies… unless that’s what you insist on being. True enough, I care about the girl, but I know my life is forfeit by my own men’s hands if I make a bad decision for this guild. So let her go, and we’ll discuss this as equals. If not, it won’t take much of a crossbow bolt from one of my friends to deal a sudden death to your cultured ally here.” Again, referring to Alev.
> 
> “And I do have something I could use you for. You guys seem very… blunt. Not terribly sneaky. I have some enemies, who’d I rather not know I’m out to get them. If I send you instead of my own men, it’ll never be linked to me. Since I’m known to be far too sly to need muscle like you.”
> 
> Farther down the alley, the thug tries once again to hit Bane with his short sword, but misses.



He turns to Sunedilar, seeing the drop of blood on the girls neck.  He knows that they would lose one, and then be outnumbered at least 2 to 1.  Hardly seems fair, having to kill all of these thugs so easily...so he decides to listen to Hex's offer.

*"Git to the damn point.  All this talk has me itchin to kill sumthin!  Seriously Scarface, if I had a hired sword that couldn't deal with a dog like Bane by now, you sure do need some help from the likes of us!"*

*"Damnit Mutt!  Get yer hide back here NOW!"*  Down +2 Handle Animal. 

*OOC-If Bane doesn't listen, then Aligor says screw it, let the dog have some fun!  Instead of giving the bandit free shots at his dog, Aligor will follow up with a shot at the bandit attacking Bane, at the exact time he says Scarface needs their help with his current employees being so incompetent.  The Handle Animal check is his move action, talking should be free, hopefully, and his standard action is shoot the damn bandit, putting him out of everyone's misery.

OOC-If Bane does listen, then Aligor will cover Scarface, (aka Hex), and wait to see his reaction to their aid and the fact tha Bane is now just waiting for another chance to attack these guys.

Turning back to Hex, *"Whatcha got in mind fer us, Scarface?"*


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 25, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the alley, Hectaras says to Sunedilar, “You’ve crossed me, yes.  As far as walking away, this one…”, pointing to Alev, “is going to have to limp a little, I imagine, and that will be retribution enough.  For now.  That is, unless you decide to invade my area or interfere with my business again.  I have no reason to make you permanent enemies… unless that’s what you insist on being.  True enough, I care about the girl, but I know my life is forfeit by my own men’s hands if I make a bad decision for this guild.  So let her go, and we’ll discuss this as equals.  If not, it won’t take much of a crossbow bolt from one of my friends to deal a sudden death to your cultured ally here.” Again, referring to Alev.




Alev remains quiet despite the threats against his life, although it is quite clear that under his skin he is _loving_ this situation.

Aligor's response seems to light a bit of a candle under him, however, and while he leaves his weapons sheathed, he seems to become much more intensely _present_ -- his teeth clamped in a grin, his eyes darting, his fingers combing the air with anticipation... _(Full defense.)_


----------



## Telsar (Jun 25, 2004)

T’aria stabs at Jeleneth with her rapier, just lightly nicking her arm.  The woman running closer is now about 100 feet away, and T’aria recognizes her as one of the whores who was hanging on Accalon’s arm when she left Brie’s.  The girl, panting and out of breath, still running, yells at the half-demon, “What… what are you doing!?!  Stop it!  You’re supposed to be… helping us!”  Perhaps distracted by the girl’s incessant prattling, Gwyn feels the teeth of the dog he’s fighting scrape his thigh.

[T’aria rolled 13+6=AC 19, hit. Rolled 1 damage.  Gwyn takes 2 points of damage from the bite.

Gwyn, HPs: 13/18
1st Dog on Alicia, dead
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Miri, unconscious
Jeleneth, hurt
T’aria, unhurt
Blink Dog on Gwyn, hurt
Blink Dog on Alicia, dying
Accalon’s whore, unhurt]


At Brie’s, the girls looked relieved at Accalon’s words.  Beatrice says, “Oh!  Someone important.  She hates when a lot of girls disturb things like that.” She gently strokes Accalon’s arm.  “Thanks for telling us… she would have been really upset if we blundered down there.”  The girls turn back, heading to their rooms, talking amongst themselves, wondering who the important visitor could be.

[Accalon rolled 20+11=31 on Diplomacy.]


Bane continues to bark at his opponent, but just as he is about to leap on him, he finally notices Aligor.  The dog stops, then reluctantly lopes back towards the dwarf, still growling, wanting something, or someone, to sink his teeth into.  The thug seems happy to no longer have this dog trying to rip him apart.  Aligor trains his arrow on Hex, who says, “You’re being a bit foolish dwarf.  I’m not hiring anyone at the point of an arrow.  Not good for the rep, you know.  I said we can negotiate as equals, or we can wait on more of my men.”  As he says that, Aligor notices a new opponent just getting into position on the roof of a building down the alley, training his crossbow this way.  Hex says “Lower your weapons, then my men will lower theirs, and we’ll discuss it like…” he looks at Alev as he finishes his sentence, “gentlemen.  Otherwise, I suggest you just attack us now and we can get this bloodbath started.”

[Aligor rolled 8+2=10 on Handle Animal.  On covering attack, Aligor rolls 19+5 = AC 24, covered.  Aligor rolls 18 on Spot check.  Alev and Sunedilar roll low, not noticing anyone new]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Bane continues to bark at his opponent, but just as he is about to leap on him, he finally notices Aligor. The dog stops, then reluctantly lopes back towards the dwarf, still growling, wanting something, or someone, to sink his teeth into. The thug seems happy to no longer have this dog trying to rip him apart. Aligor trains his arrow on Hex, who says, “You’re being a bit foolish dwarf. I’m not hiring anyone at the point of an arrow. Not good for the rep, you know. I said we can negotiate as equals, or we can wait on more of my men.” As he says that, Aligor notices a new opponent just getting into position on the roof of a building down the alley, training his crossbow this way. Hex says “Lower your weapons, then my men will lower theirs, and we’ll discuss it like…” he looks at Alev as he finishes his sentence, “gentlemen. Otherwise, I suggest you just attack us now and we can get this bloodbath started.”
> 
> [Aligor rolled 8+2=10 on Handle Animal. On covering attack, Aligor rolls 19+5 = AC 24, covered. Aligor rolls 18 on Spot check. Alev and Sunedilar roll low, not noticing anyone new]



*"I see yer new man, and if that's all that's gonna come and help, then perhaps we could use the money and you could use our 'services'.  Now don't try anything funny, as you surely will be the second to die here tonight, with the girl being first.  Now call off yer new thug, and we'll talk."*

Aligor makes a motion to the new thug on the roof, making it known that he notices the man and hopefully to get his companions to take note of where the new guy is.  He pats Bane on the neck, while lowering his bow, and gets in a defensive stance.  No use in letting them think he's not ready for anything.  If they try anything, he will ready to drop his bow, grab his axe, and charge Hex, making sure that the others see his skills combine in a fluid motion, and that he means business.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon gives Beatrice an appreciative smile as he debates rather or not to have her look for Loni.  Deciding against it, as he would rather keep Ezuvial in the dark about her, he gins friendly as he speaks softly to her, “I’m afraid you need to go to your bedroom also my dear.”

Seeing her reluctance to go he lightly, but playfully, smacks her on the rump, “Go, I’ll look you up later, okay?”

Alone and away from prying ears Accalon finally turns to the fair skinned beauty with the dark hair an intriguing smile on his face, “Gold’s not that useful to me, but I’ll still want my fair share, so what other types of compensation are you offering?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 25, 2004)

Gwyn snarls at the dog, slashing and beating at it in a frenzy brought on by his nicks and scrapes.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 26, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

"And we're not listening to any offers made under threat, and you seem to enjoy constantly reminding us of your greater numbers. Now, if your men would be so kind as to drop any and all missile or thrown weapons, we can perhaps negotiate like civilized men. I will even make the first concession" Sunedilar sneers at Hex as he unwinds the chain wrapped around the young woman's neck with his left hand, carefully keeping his right ready to drive a gauntlet spike into her throat and use her corpse as a shield if Hex or his men should attack.

(OOC: Keeping the chain in my right hand, not returning it to it's loop. Ready action to attack with my spiked gauntlet on the girl)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 26, 2004)

Once Sunedilar releases Leeza’s neck, she rubs it, then looks upset at the blood on her hands.  “You could have killed me, you great big lummox!”  Hex says to her “Calm down, Leeza.  Everything will be alright now.”  He motions to his men, some little hand gesture that they apparently understand, and all the men, all the ones visible that is, lower their weapons and point them to the ground.

Hex says, “They don’t need to drop them… and you don’t need to drop yours.  We’re all civilized here, no?  Now, what I can use you for.  I said ‘enemies’, earlier, but really there’s just one individual I’d like you to rough up for me right now.  If you do a good job, maybe you can cross paths with everyone who’s crossed me.  Anyway, this one person, an old halfling, I think he stole a pendant from one of my men.  He acts like he’s demented, and homeless, and wanders the street playing a flute for spare coins.  Not sure I believe that act, but if I send one of my men, and it winds up he’s a spy for the crown, it’ll get traced back to me.  But you?  I’m sure you could pull off that you just don’t like him, you know, with all that natural aggressiveness you have, beat him up, search him for my pendant, and bring it back to me.”

“Doesn’t sound too difficult, does it?  Chances are he's just what he seems, and if not, I'm sure you can silence him so it doesn't matter.  And I’ll give you at least 50 gold a piece just to go, another 200 each if you recover the pendant.”  Aligor hears something familiar in what Hex just said, ‘give you at least 50 gold’, similar to, but not necessarily connected with, the words he found written on a map. [Note the map was first mentioned in post 209 , with significant info about one place on the map in post 249 and beyond]

Hectaras finishes with “So, think you can handle it?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Alone and away from prying ears Accalon finally turns to the fair skinned beauty with the dark hair an intriguing smile on his face, “Gold’s not that useful to me, but I’ll still want my fair share, so what other types of compensation are you offering?”



  "I have much to offer, in blood and magic if gold doesn't suit your taste," Lydia says, lowering her head to give her eyes a hooded look.  The lurid brand on her chest seems almost to sparkle in the light.  "I will find my comrade, she can help us too," she adds, looking down the hall for Aeweth.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks upon the brand with fringe interest as he replies curtly, obviously not happy with first answer, “Yes and I’m sure there most impressive, but if you want to keep some of your coins I’m more into lust.”

He frowns lightly at the mention of Faleri but makes no actions to hinder Lydia, “I agree that we could use help but she doesn’t seem to inclined to want to help us and I don’t think waving gold or a brand in her face will convince her otherwise so what’s the plan?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"I'm waving nothing," Lydia says, flaring her nostrils.  "And I can convince her if necessary.  We took a job, and she _will_ have to perform it.  What your price is... I cannot guarantee.  I want to see if your sword is as ready to strike as your tongue before I agree.  I want that celestial dead."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon chuckles lightly obviously amused at Lydia’s reaction, “Feisty, I like though obviously it’s not much of a surprise considering what you where doing to poor Algernon.”  He winks as if trying irritate her, “You mistake my terms, my dear, as I have no desire for something quick so it will need to be in celebration and not preparation.”

His face turns dark as he becomes more serious, “My sword arm will strike Ezuvial and once we slay him you’ll find something equally eager to strike you…  So lets say a night of celebration, however I feel fit to celebrate, for a dead celestial.  Deal?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"Fair payment, as long as he dies first," Lydia says, touching her brand.  "Let me get Aeweth, she will be of some help."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon smiles as nods his head obviously pleased with her decision, “Good good, I’ll fallow my lady, who knows maybe we should let Algernon go and try to convince him, it would be a nice distraction for us in all.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"I'll convince him surely enough," Lydia says and goes to Algernon's room where presumably he's still tied down.

"I have a proposal for you," Lydia says as she gathers up her armor and begins to put it on.  "Your bodyguard, it seems, is a hound archon, a celestial.  Which is probably why he destroyed your studio.  Now, if you'd like some revenge, I can let you off that bed.  If not, I'm sure you'll wiggle out in a bit.  What would you like to do, m'lord?" she says, her voice low and focused.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 27, 2004)

Rhesa's been roaming around the brothel, trying to dissuade anyone from poking their heads out and getting them accidentally lopped off by some overzealous crusader for purity.  She comes back just as Lydia says something to the bound man.  "Having fun?" she asks.  She sees that Lydia is donning her armor.  "You don't actually plan on fighting him, do you?"  _Oops_ thinks Rhesa.  _More demure._  "I mean, uh, he seemed pretty strong..." she continues, now firmly _Aeweth_ rather than _Rhesa._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"There's a hound archon downstairs sweetpea, your Ezuvial.  We're hired to kill him, with an extra bonus.  So prepare yourself, we have a job to do," Lydia says briskly, looking over at Algernon to see about his response.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Algernon has had absolutely no success at freeing himself from his bonds, although the mess he's made of the bed makes it clear he's been trying.  He responds to Lydia, "Ezuvial is... a hound archon?  That's patently absurd!  They're great big muscular dog creatures, not rugged looking, and fairly handsome if I was into that sort of thing.  Do you have proof?"

He seems to get deep in thought, "Now that I think on it, it was a bit... coincidental, this guy showing up right after the trouble started.  But I was sure he was honest.  Which... damn, an archon would be, wouldn't he.  Let me free, and I'll talk with him.  And if he's what you think he is, then hell yes I want revenge.  My next masterpiece would be with his blood... that is, if you're right.  Wait.... um, have you actually fought one before?  I have no idea how tough they are.  And most, um, other worldly things take special weapons to hurt. You have that sort of thing?"  Lydia thinks on it, and remembers that archons are resistant to weapons that haven't been consecrated to an evil power.

[Lydia rolled Knowledge(the planes) 13+2=15, telling her of the creature's weakness]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

On Gorgon’s Way, Gwyn is fighting the last dog standing.  That odd shifting of position the dog does makes its location difficult to predict, the half-demon's scimitar missing, but the truncheon connects with the dog's back.

[Rolled 20% and 60% on miss chances, truncheon rolled 15+1=16 AC, hit.  Rolled damage 4+1=5 points of damage]

Meanwhile, Jeleneth yells at the whore, saying “Loni!  You know these killers?  Get out of here before they decide to gut you too!”  Jeleneth studies T’aria carefully, then strikes out with her hand against T’aria’s, trying to make her drop her rapier.  She misses, but doesn’t leave herself open for an attack.  She’s obviously had some training at disarming people, and might succeed if she tries it again.  Loni yells, panting, “Just… stop… fighting!”

[Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt
Blink Dog on Gwyn, very hurt
Blink Dog on Alicia, dying
Loni, unhurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18
1st Dog on Alicia, dead
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Miri, unconscious
Jeleneth, hurt]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"Why do I think he's an archon?  Because I saw him _as_ an archon!  And yes, I can do something to my weapon to hurt him better, but if you hit _anything_ hard enough it _will_ die," Lydia says, starting to untie him.  "Come on Aeweth, get ready."

[OOC - Once combat is likely to be jointed Lydia will cast (in order) _align weapon_ to make her mace evil, _magic weapon_ from her scroll onto her mace, _bane_ one they're close enough to affect the archon, then _divine favor_.

Her DC for _bane_ is a mighty 13.  When _divine favor_ is cast, she'll go at it with her mace, dropping back to convert _hold person_ to cast _inflict moderate wounds_ after one round.  She'll hold the charge and then touch the archon the round after that, then continue with her mace.  If she drops below half her hit points, she'll drop back to take a healing potion.  If the archon looks badly wounded at any point, she'll use her death touch.  Mace with _divine favor_ - +5 to attack, 1d6+2 to damage.]


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 27, 2004)

Rhesa wants to give a flip response, but then realizes she can't.  After being able to be herself around Ezuvial, she finds being simpering Aeweth irritating.  Aeweth opens and closes her mouth a few times in surprise, and then says, precisely, "No, we weren't.  We were contracted to recieve recompense for two specific actions- recovering the missing girls and capturing, or killing, whoever kidnapped them."  She shrugs.  "I fail to see the percentage in getting killed by a hound archon."  Aeweth really has no idea what a Hound Archon is, but she pretends she does.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> On Gorgon’s Way, Jeleneth yells at the whore, saying “Loni!  You know these killers?  Get out of here before they decide to gut you too!”  Jeleneth studies T’aria carefully, then strikes out with her hand against T’aria’s, trying to make her drop her rapier.  She misses, but doesn’t leave herself open for an attack.  She’s obviously had some training at disarming people, and might succeed if she tries it again.  Loni yells, panting, “Just… stop… fighting!”




T'aria draws back a bit and studies Jeleneth, but keeps her rapier at the ready. [OOC: 5' step backwards]
_Loni is her name, eh?... I seem to remember someone like her from the whorehouse. And she said "we"... she might not be enspelled._
"Loni, dear, if you wish us to stop fighting, convince your friend there." nodding at Jeleneth. "Her... 'dogs' attacked us, first. We were merely trying to return your friends to Brie, as requested. If she will come along with us quietly, we will escort both of you back to your home."

[OOC: delay action, watching Jeleneth to attack again.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Rhesa wants to give a flip response, but then realizes she can't.  After being able to be herself around Ezuvial, she finds being simpering Aeweth irritating.  Aeweth opens and closes her mouth a few times in surprise, and then says, precisely, "No, we weren't.  We were contracted to recieve recompense for two specific actions- recovering the missing girls and capturing, or killing, whoever kidnapped them."  She shrugs.  "I fail to see the percentage in getting killed by a hound archon."  Aeweth really has no idea what a Hound Archon is, but she pretends she does.



  "Well our contract just changed.  I talked to Brie.  She wants him dead.  It's very simple, and we're getting a bonus.  Now _get ready_ because this will not be a walk in the park," Lydia says, putting her hands on Aeweth's shoulders and looking her in the eyes.  "You have to be strong, Aeweth."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

OOC: Did Gwyn's attack disappear?  At last count, he was on top of the initiative order.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: Did Gwyn's attack disappear?  At last count, he was on top of the initiative order.




[OOC My apologies.  I was waiting on Serpenteye to resolve both Gwyn's and Alicia's actions, and then completely forgot Gwyn when I decided Alicia was delaying.  My last post has been edited to include it]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

The last blink dog standing appears very hurt from Gwyn’s attacks.  It looks around, sees it’s two companions lying dead, and Miri lying unconscious.  It howls in apparent frustration, and simply disappears.

Loni, running up towards T’aria and Jeleneth, notices the dog vanishing, and says, still panting “That was… a magical dog.  Wow.  As a kid… I always wanted…”.  Then she seems to remember why she’s here, yelling to the half-ogre “Alicia!  Brie needs you!  The guy, he’s there… he casts spells and when he got upset, I could…, oh god, I can still feel it.  But… he apparently doesn’t have Jeleneth.”  She looks around, and notices the prone Miri for the first time. “What did you do?!?  Miri!  Are you alright?”.  Loni starts to run towards Miri, as Jeleneth’s eyes are darting around.  She looks very unsure about what to do next.

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18
Miri, unconscious
Jeleneth, hurt
T’aria, unhurt
Blink Dogs on Alicia, dead
Loni, unhurt
Alicia, HPs: 22/26]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The last blink dog standing appears very hurt from Gwyn’s attacks.  It looks around, sees it’s two companions lying dead, and Miri lying unconscious.  It howls in apparent frustration, and simply disappears.
> 
> Loni, running up towards T’aria and Jeleneth, notices the dog vanishing, and says, still panting “That was… a magical dog.  Wow.  As a kid… I always wanted…”.  Then she seems to remember why she’s here, yelling to the half-ogre “Alicia!  Brie needs you!  The guy, he’s there… he casts spells and when he got upset, I could…, oh god, I can still feel it.  But… he apparently doesn’t have Jeleneth.”  She looks around, and notices the prone Miri for the first time. “What did you do?!?  Miri!  Are you alright?”.  Loni starts to run towards Miri, as Jeleneth’s eyes are darting around.  She looks very unsure about what to do next.
> 
> ...




"The Magic Man? He's attacking the Brothel?" Alicia frowns in confusion. Was the kidnapping just a ruse to get her away from the mistress? "Stupid Wizard..." He would have to be stopped.
She charges Jereleth, dropping the sword on the ground beneath her, and slams one fist into the whores stomach (ooc: subdual). If the the woman's still conscious she growls, "No more time. Surrender or die."


----------



## Cepter (Jun 27, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

"There is more to this than youy are telling us. Even as inept as your servants are, surely they could deal with this without alerting the authorities. You are theives, after all., and you have not specified that he should remain alive."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

Gwyn will back up Alicia's attack on Jeleneth with his own truncheon attack, unless the whore falls before he reaches her.  He then snarls to the uncharmed whore (Loni, but he doesn't know her name) "Keep these ones from getting themselves into trouble.  We have a wizard to kill."


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Alicia runs up to Jeleneth, and punches her in the stomach, knocking the wind, and consciousness, out of her.  As Gwyn spits out his command at Loni, she is trying to wake Miri up, lightly shaking her.  She looks at Gwyn, upset, and says “You didn’t have to do it this way, did you?  Were their minds controlled?  Did they attack you?  They aren’t even carrying weapons!  Next time you want to beat up some of us girls, pay Brie instead of taking her money.”  Then she adds, “And I.. .I’m not sure he’s a wizard.  He’s something else.  Looks like a warrior, but… well, hurry, Ac… I mean, Madame Brie needs you.”

[Alicia rolled 12+7=AC 19, hit.  Damage rolled 3+6=9 non-lethal.]


In the alley near the Hearthgate, Hectaras says to Sunedilar, “More to it?  Well, there might be.  Look, like I said, I don’t buy this halfling’s act, so he’s either running a scam or working for someone.  If he’s working for someone, well, I wouldn’t mind knowing who.  Not that I think you guys could find out, your not sneaky enough, but you might manage to get my pendant back.  And I didn’t specify one way or the other on keeping him alive. I’m not hiring you to _assassinate_ him, but if that’s what you want to do, be my guest.”  Sunedilar gets the feeling that Hex is at least partially lying, hard to tell about what.  Alev on the other hand can tell by the blond man’s inflections, that he’s not really all that concerned about getting this pendant back.  Hex says, “Well, if you want to negotiate, let’s get on with it.  But 50 gold each, to beat up an old demented halfling, and that’s probably all he is, sounds like a good day’s wages to me.”

[Sunedilar rolled Sense Motive 17.  Alev rolled Sense Motive 18+2=20.  Aligor rolled low]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Once Sunedilar releases Leeza’s neck, she rubs it, then looks upset at the blood on her hands. “You could have killed me, you great big lummox!” Hex says to her “Calm down, Leeza. Everything will be alright now.” He motions to his men, some little hand gesture that they apparently understand, and all the men, all the ones visible that is, lower their weapons and point them to the ground.
> 
> Hex says, “They don’t need to drop them… and you don’t need to drop yours. We’re all civilized here, no? Now, what I can use you for. I said ‘enemies’, earlier, but really there’s just one individual I’d like you to rough up for me right now. If you do a good job, maybe you can cross paths with everyone who’s crossed me. Anyway, this one person, an old halfling, I think he stole a pendant from one of my men. He acts like he’s demented, and homeless, and wanders the street playing a flute for spare coins. Not sure I believe that act, but if I send one of my men, and it winds up he’s a spy for the crown, it’ll get traced back to me. But you? I’m sure you could pull off that you just don’t like him, you know, with all that natural aggressiveness you have, beat him up, search him for my pendant, and bring it back to me.”
> 
> ...



"Ya mean ta tell me that a Halfling stole a pendant off yer men?  Yer thieve's fer cryin out loud!  I don't see this as the truth!  What is this halfling and what is this pendant?  'At least 50 Gold?'  Is that how much you pay yer guys for jobs?  No wonder yer staff is so poorly trained." _ He thinks to himself...I am sure you could hire someone else fer this job...possibly an .... assassin._

Aligor thinks a little on this.  "50 gold and 200 upon completion...that's a little low, even fer us.  Make it 100 up front, and when I see the pendant, we can talk about the rest.  We would need to be compensated at a fair price, if it's that much value to you.  But mark my words, if this is some kinda trap, then I would hate to be you when we deal with it!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

Gwyn returns to Madame Brie's by the swiftest route possible.  When he reaches the brothel, he will listen outside the doors and windows, in an attempt to locate the interloper, whatever he is.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

T'aria watches Jeleneth drop, then sheathes her rapier and dagger. She glances over to where Loni is attempting to wake up one of the fallen girls and sneers. _Smart, girl, wake her up and she'll run off again._

"Loni, dear girl.... watch these two. Do _not_ let them get away again." She eyes the girl for a moment longer, trying to determine how likely she is to follow orders. "And I think it is best if you do not awaken them. They aren't the people you once knew, and they will try to trick you."

With that, she will travel to Brie's with all possible speed.

[OOC: Sense Motive and Bluff, then full movement back to Brie's.]


----------



## Telsar (Jun 27, 2004)

Loni looks at T'aria for a second, then says "I'll... try to not let them get away.  For Brie, and for them... not for you."  Loni looks around, then heads towards an empty clothesline in someone's yard, and starts trying to untie it.
It's hard for T'aria to be sure, but the whore seems sincere.

[T'aria rolled low on Sense Motive]


In the alley, Hex gets a bit frustrated, "The halfling's just some frail old halfling, and the pendant is just some old pendant, dwarf."  Then he says "Alright, 100 each sounds fair.  And I'm not setting any trap.  Don't need to.  It's not like you guys are the kings of stealth... I can find you if I need you."  He pulls out a pouch, counts the coins in it, saying "There's 30 platinum here.  The old geezer always starts playing his flute in the old market square, at high sun.  Not sure where he is before that.  Like I said, he acts homeless."  He throws the pouch at Aligor's feet.  "Now, we're just going to go on our way, and you can do the same.  Just be sure to take care of this little job I'm paying you for."  [Note- it's still very early morning.  Probably 4-5 hours 'til highsun (noon)]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 27, 2004)

Alev stands abruptly, apparently tired of listening to this deal.

"Alright, now. You've both suitably demonstrated the vol_um_inous nature of your genitals, I believe, and I think it's clear that you won't interfere in our business, and that we won't interfere in yours. So, if we're not going to have that bloodbath -- I'm still quite open to that, you know -- but if we're not, I'd rather just be back on my way. Honestly, it's not even worth fifty gold to listen to the words, 'I'll pay you fifty gold.' So while I'll be sure to pass along that pendant should it ever fall into my hands, I'm not about to make it my life's work searching for it."

With that he begins to walk away, limping slightly, yet still strangely graceful.

"Oh," he adds, turning. "And you really should do _something_ about her throat. The chain marks help, but they're really just not enough."

_(erp, looks like you beat me to the post, Telsar -- think one of us should edit, and if so, which?)_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Well our contract just changed.  I talked to Brie.  She wants him dead.  It's very simple, and we're getting a bonus.  Now _get ready_ because this will not be a walk in the park," Lydia says, putting her hands on Aeweth's shoulders and looking her in the eyes.  "You have to be strong, Aeweth."




Rhesa wishes she hadn't choosen such a _wimbly_ persona for her cover.   She itches to be biting and sarcastic in her response, but settles for rolling her eyes in a vaguely superior manner.  "It's not about _being strong,_ Lydia, it's about mathematics.  There're only three of us against an angry bringer of divine vengance from the heavens."  Aeweth frowns, and Rhesa thinks hard about what she knows about hound archons.  Exactly... nothing.  Right, time to make some educated guesses.  "And he's probably more than that, too," continues Aeweth.  Aeweth really, really doesn't want to go toe-to-toe with this thing, and neither does Rhesa.  She's still trying to process this whole _Ezuvial-is-an-angel_ thing, but her desire to kill an avatar of pure goodness is limited, even if he is a pompous ass.  Aeweth hesitates for a moment, and then cautiously reveals her ignorance.  "Hound Archons... don't cast spells, right?  The way, uh, mortals do?  'Cause I was there when he tried to charm one of them, and he, you know..." she waves her arms about as if casting a spell.  "Can Archons do that?"  

Rhesa's guessing they can't.  She doesn't know a whole lot about the little details of magic, but she does know that _she_ can't cast any spells to persuade people, and wizards can.  She also knows that messing with people's minds directly isn't an inherently good thing to do, although come to think of it it fits the "I know what's good for you" modus operandi of those righteous pricks... in any case, she's guessing that Ezuvial is still more than he appears, even after he turned out to be more than he appeared.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

While Accalon, Lydia, Aeweth, and Algernon [BTW, did anyone actually free him?] confer on what to do next, and Lydia finishes donning her armor, they hear another commotion downstairs.  Perhaps Ezuvial has finally located Madame Brie?  The commotion this time isn't quite as loud, apparently no furniture being broken or thrown, although Lydia thinks she hears the metallic clang of swords met in battle.

[Lydia rolled default Listen 18+2=20]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

*Lydia had indeed untied Algernon when he expressed concent for the battle.  Hearing the sounds of battle, her head jerks up.*

"Someone's battling downstairs.  Come on!  We may have a chance to catch him by surprise," Lydia says, giving Aeweth a look.  

*Pausing for a moment, Lydia calls to Wee Jas to charge her mace to the side of darkness, and then uses a scroll to infuse it with magic.  She then empowers herself with Wee Jas' favor in battle, and summons the power of pain to infuse the celestial with.*

[OOC - _align weapon: evil, magic weapon, divine favor_, and then dropping _hold person_ for _inflict moderate wounds_, holding the charge until she can touch the celestial.  If she doesn't have time for all of them, she'll just cast them in order, as much as she can.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Having spent last few minutes finishing the job that Lydia had started, before she went to comfort the blonde haired woman, by carefully untying the bond Algernon.  Now done Accalon quickly turns towards the blonde girl his cold gaze showing his obviously displeasure, he accentuates her “real” first name now that he’s heard it, “_Aeweth_, I’m not sure how useful you could be but if Lydia is so inclined to have you join us I’ll take her judgment, now be a dear, either get your gear and help us or lay down on the bed.  You’re either with us or against us and I’m not so keen on the idea of you sneaking up behind us and helping Ezuvial.” 

In his free hand dangles the rope that had bound Algernon to the bed only seconds before while his sword arms rests in a slightly threatening manner.  He coolly ignores the sounds of chaos that echo up from downstairs.









*OOC:*


I'll post my combat actions once we are a little bit closer to combat.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 28, 2004)

Gwyn, T’aria, and Alicia rush through the city, getting an odd look or two from people just coming outside to start their day.  Madame Brie’s Boarding House looks somewhat serene in the daylight, a nice place for lost girls to find a home.  Looking through the windows on the first floor provides no information, as they all show empty rooms, but as they near the front doors, the half-demons can detect the faint sounds of fighting within, somewhat close to the doors.

[Note- if Alicia didn’t go with them, that’s fine.  I’ll edit this then]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 28, 2004)

Gwyn hefts his scimitar and pick, and slides the door open slightly with his foot, stopping as soon as he sees anyone.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 29, 2004)

Alicia grunts, "The mistress wants the girls. I will not leave them here." She picks up the unconscious prostitutes and carries them each over one shoulder, then she picks up her sword. After a sad glance on the carcasses of the Blink dogs, _Good food wasted, tasty dogs_, she turns to Loni, "Here is not safe, follow me." then she runs after her new companions as fast as she can to Brie's.

When she gets there she will hurriedly set the two girls down on the side-walk beside the entrance then she will run inside and engage the enemy as soon as she sees him.
(She will not fight to the death, but will retreat when she has lost half her HPs)

(she will arrive a few rounds behind the half-fiends so she probably won't interfere with their stealth too much)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

T'aria draws her rapier with her right hand and the steel dagger with the other and takes up a position on the other side of the door from Gwyn, waiting for him to enter first. _Then, while he has them distracted, I'll just follow him in._

[OOC: Hide & Move Silently. Also, if Alicia arrives and enters the building first, I will follow her inside. I am taking only half move to avoid the -5 penalty on the skill checks.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the alley, Hex gets a bit frustrated, "The halfling's just some frail old halfling, and the pendant is just some old pendant, dwarf." Then he says "Alright, 100 each sounds fair. And I'm not setting any trap. Don't need to. It's not like you guys are the kings of stealth... I can find you if I need you." He pulls out a pouch, counts the coins in it, saying "There's 30 platinum here. The old geezer always starts playing his flute in the old market square, at high sun. Not sure where he is before that. Like I said, he acts homeless." He throws the pouch at Aligor's feet. "Now, we're just going to go on our way, and you can do the same. Just be sure to take care of this little job I'm paying you for." [Note- it's still very early morning. Probably 4-5 hours 'til highsun (noon)]



Aligor turns to Sunedilar, while keeping an eye on the others. *"Whatcha think Sunny?  Sounds fishy to me.  Too easy actually."*  He will keep an eye on Hex and his gang, as they leave.  Once he is sure they have left, he will motion Sunedilar over, away from Alev.  *"I think there's sumthin fishy here.  Take a look at this.  I relieved some of his hired thugs earlier of this."*  He shows Sunny the map, with the note 'at least 50 gold pieces' on it and tells him of what Boon said earlier in regards to the assassin.  *"You think he was tryin ta hire that assassin fer this job?" * He will continue to follow Alev, as he seems to be knowing where they need to head.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 29, 2004)

Alicia easily picks up the two girls and takes off at a brisk pace, while Loni, finding no use for the clothesline now with no girls to tie up, starts to run after them, but is considerably slower given how tired she is from her first run.

At Brie’s, the two half-fiends are being quiet, but when they are right up against the front door, they both feel this wave of… anger.  Not their own anger, but someone else’s, someone inside.  It’s a very disconcerting feeling, which T’aria barely manages to shake off but Gwyn feels running up and down his spine.

[T’aria rolled Will save 17-1=16 success to resist the fear effect. (Yeesh, she has –1 and she still succeeds). Gwyn rolled 12+2=14, failed.  Gwyn is at –2 to hit, armor class, and saves]

As Gwyn slowly cracks open the door, he and T’aria see 4 men engaged in a sword fight, all with long swords, in the foyer. Three of these are all dressed in the same uniform, quite likely to be city guards, and all are attacking the fourth man, a rugged looking human warrior that both half-demons feel the anger emanating from.

The warrior must be quite skilled with his swordplay as he only has one small wound on the back of his thigh, while the 3 guards are covered in small scrapes and bruises.  The warrior, who apparently has failed to see the door crack open, says to his opponents “So tell me.  Which of you has frequented this place the most, hmm? “ He singles out one, “You sir, are fighting the hardest.  Do you think you have the most to lose when this place, and it’s owner, falls?”  He hits the guard across the face with flat of his blade.

[I’m including a map here since this will probably wind up being a big battle with lots of participants.  You can tell me in OOC notes specific squares you move to, if you want, but that isn’t necessary.  Alicia will take about 2 rounds to get here and put down the girls]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

T'aria shudders, shaking off the unreasonable fear. She glances at Gwyn, motioning inside. The message is clear: You first.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 29, 2004)

OOC: Is it possible, from 16M on the stairs, to attack downward to 15M where Ezuvial is?  If so, Gwyn will move to there and hack downwards with his scimitar; if not, he'll wait until one of the guards falls and makes an opening.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

"Of course there is more to this than Hex lets on. He would be a fool to tell us everything, since he's hoping that his problems will all cancel out. And i think you are right about the assassin as well. No, this "frail old halfling" is more than he seems, in some way. We should return to the brothel, and see if something can be done for Alev's leg. We may be able to aquire some information there as well."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 29, 2004)

Gwyn sheathes his weapons, drawing his bow and nocking an arrow to it.  He then darts up the stairs, standing above Ezuvial and hopefully out of his reach, shooting straight downwards at the warrior.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 30, 2004)

Sunedilar, Aligor, his dog, and a very hurt Alev make for Madame Brie’s.  As they approach, all can feel light tremors through the ground, like a mild earthquake, but as they look far up the street they see the cause: the 9-foot half-ogre Alicia, apparently successful in her mission in carrying 2 unconscious women, running towards Brie’s, each step causing the ground to shake.  The warriors can see Brie’s front doors are open, and Gwyn rush inside, with T’aria still standing at the door.

[On the map, the three warriors and the dog are around square S30, with Alicia still off the map, beyond the left edge; Alicia and the 4 are coming towards Brie’s from opposite directions.  A Run would get any of the 4 to Brie’s front door]

Gwyn rushes inside, climbs the stairs, and prepares to shoot Ezuvial with an arrow.  The rugged looking warrior sees his jaunt up the stairs, and says “Whoever you are, Brie’s is closed as of today.  I suggest you run back the way you came.”  He inhales deeply through his nose, then looks more closely at Gwyn, saying “There is something about you I find distasteful… and it’s not the hunting implement I see aimed at me.”  At the doorway, T’aria is apparently still unseen by Ezuvial, and she notices the warriors coming up the street.

[Note- it took a move action to sheath Gwyn’s weapons, and another move to get to the top of the stairs, so no attack yet.  Also, you’ll take a –4 to attack him and not hit any of the guards (as normal).  As a house rule, when someone fires into melee and doesn’t care if they hit an ally, they take a –2 instead, and if you miss within 1 or 2, you hit one of those allies, randomly chosen, so if you don’t care if you hit a guard, make that clear.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, hurt
City Guard 3, hurt
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HPs: 1/19
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Ezuvial, slightly hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 30, 2004)

Gwyn cares nothing about the guards; he's more than willing to kill them all, if it makes his job easier.  Thus, he will fire without any regard for their safety.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 30, 2004)

T'aria will glide through the door and over to where she can get a good shot in with the dagger in her free hand.

[OOC: hide and move silently to 13M, taking the -5 penalty to move there in 1 move action. Throw dagger, not caring if I hit the guard. I will prepare to step backward through the curtain next action should I hit the guard and he become angry]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

"Aeweth, please do get ready.  We have a job to do, we were paid to do it, and you will be doing it.  You're a member of our little group, and no one has been lazy yet.  Let's not start, shall we?  Come on, we need to get going," Lydia says as persuasively as she can.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2004)

As Aligor sees the huge figure of the half orc lumbering at a full run towards Brei's, he hesitates, and turns to Sunedilar.  *"She with you?"*  He doesn't wait for the answer, as he draws his waraxe in one fluid motion, and glances around the area, trying to get a feel for it.  If he sees the other figures ruch into the building they are headed for, he will turn to Sunedilar.  *"What the hell's goin on here? Looks like trouble brewing near.  This guy's not gonna be much help with that nice little cut of his, and we may need him.  Don't you got any potions lad?  Well Sunny, looks like old times.  Let's go earn some coin!"*

OOC - Aligor will follow in line to what Sunedilar does, as he assumes Sunedilar knows friend from foe, and Aligor does not.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 30, 2004)

T’aria stealthily makes her way to the curtain, dagger in hand.  Ezuvial, more interested in what he smells above him, takes no notice, and T’aria lets fly her dagger.  The weapon slightly scrapes Ezuvials skin, but doesn’t hurt him in the slightest… his skin very tough.  He looks at T’aria, “Another one? And unlikely to be a customer.  Ah, I thought there would be more than the two, and I see I was right.”

The guards also take their swords to him; one misses completely, another grazes the warrior’s skin, still doing nothing, but the third guard rams his sword point-first at Ezuvial’s chest and the sword just… stops, apparently unable to penetrate even with a good hit.  Ezuvial’s look is grim, as he says to the guards “There is still time to do the right thing.  Help me find Brie and commit to the justice you are supposed to represent.”  

[T’aria rolled 12+5-2=AC 15, missed, due to Ezuvial’s good natural armor.  One guard missed, another missed again due to natural armor, but the last got a good hit… and failed to do enough damage to penetrate his Damage Reduction]

[Characters by initiative, damage, conditions:
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HPs: 1/19
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Ezuvial, slightly hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, "feeling shaky"
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, hurt
City Guard 3, hurt]


Meanwhile, upstairs, as Lydia begins casting spells on her weapon, Aeweth doesn’t like her companions’ ideas at all.  She says that she’s not going to fight Ezuvial, he’s too powerful, but she’s not going to help him either.  She owes Lydia that much.  She makes a comment that ‘with us or against us’ is the same damn black and white morality Ezuvial espouses, and she won’t submit to being tied up, especially in this place, by someone she first met while he was paying for sex.

[BS, I could have included what you said in OOC that you would do next, but figured it’s better for the player to put it IC.  And I’m saying Lydia was about half-finished with her spellcasting at this point.  Also, everything upstairs isn't necessarily happening at the exact same time as downstairs, so the tying of Aeweth, casting of spells, and drinking of potions won't have to wait on the downstairs fight progressing.

Characters by initiative, damage, conditions:
Accalon, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Lydia, unhurt, aligned and magical weapon
Algernon, unhurt
Aeweth, unhurt]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 30, 2004)

Alicia keeps running until she reaches the open door. There she will drop the two women and proceed inside where she will stop, dumbfounded, and ask noone in particular; "Where's stupid evil Wizard?" 


(ooc: the next round she will attack Ezuviel)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon frowns and looks upon Aeweth with apologetic forest green eyes, his voice carries his sympathy and concerns clearly to the whores hiding in the closet, “Your right, appearances here can be deceiving but there are far may willing ladies and I have far to many coins to be interested in forcing someone…  I doubt you believe me, and I’m sorry for that too, but I was there to protect you and I watched Ezuvial casts a spell upon you.  You’re resisting them, and for that I’m quite proud of you for that,”  Accalon nods his head towards Lydia, “but you’re in the process of letting your friend go into combat by herself so I’m not sure how long you’ll be able to resist Ezuvial’s spell.  So while you’ve forced my hand Aeweth, I assure you I do this to protect you and I have no desire to harm you but at this point I don’t think I can have you fallowing us either, lay upon the bed like a good girl or I’ll, unfortunately, have to place you there.”









*OOC:*


 Ouch that shaky feeling doesn’t make this as one sided a I had hoped…  Good call on the roleplaying part, at least now Accalon doesn’t look like a total bad guy to the girls in the closet.  The above is all the truth, as he knows it.  Anyhow, you can’t really use diplomacy against a PC so I’m not expecting one here, but if she doesn’t concede to the bed then Accalon will proceed as described in the OOC thread, except that he will not do physical harm, subdue damage, till he’s at half hit points, and lethal when he’s down to a quarter.  Of course if she somehow starts to do lethal damage so will he.  TH’s never said anything about getting equipment so I’m assuming she’s in the see though whore’s outfit that makes it rather unlikely she’s hiding her modesty let alone a weapon.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar doesn't even take the moment to respond to Aligor. He slips his chain free of it's loop and rushes into the chaos that is Madame Brie's. As he enters, he sees the guards and Gwyn attacking the...man on the stairs. He moves in to join them, whirling the chain in an arc at the throat of the foe.

(OOC: If I can make it, going to try and attack with the spiked chain, if not, I'll just move closer and set up for a full atttack)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 30, 2004)

Aeweth, weighing her options and possible outcomes, bolts for the door of the bedroom.  Unfortunately for her, Accalon reaches out and grabs her as she tries to pass him.  He throws her to the bed, trying to pin her, but she struggles in his arms.  She says through clenched teeth that she still has one more thing she can do, risky for Lydia but something she'll do if he doesn't get off, and that's to yell for help.  If Ezuvial hears, she says, it's very likely he'll come up here and deal with Accalon for her.  If she wanted to help the archon, she'd just yell right now.

[Accalon got an Attack of Opportunity, used for first grapple.  Rolled 15+5-2=AC 18, hit on touch attack.  On opposed check Accalon rolls 15+5-2=18,  Aeweth rolls 13+0=13, so grabbed.  On Accalon's action, rolled 4+5-2=7, she rolled 17, couldn't pin her yet.

Character, damage, condition:
Lydia, unhurt, aligned and magical weapon
Aeweth, unhurt
Accalon, unhurt, “feeling shaky”]


Suendilar runs up to Brie's front door and readies his weapon, but as he does so, he feels this warrior's rage wash over him, leaving him with a jittery feeling throughout his body.

[Took a full run to get there, so no attack yet.  Rolled Will save 4+1=5, failed, vs. fear effect.  Sunedilar is at -2 to hit, armor class, and saves.  Note- Ezuvial is beside the stairs in the foyer, not on the stairs.  Gwyn is on the stairs.

Character, damage, condition:
Alev, HPs: 1/19
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Ezuvial, slightly hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, "feeling shaky"
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, hurt
City Guard 3, hurt
Sunedilar, unhurt, "feeling shaky"]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

*Lydia gags Aeweth tightly.*

"It's for your own good.  You were supposed to do a job, you refused and are interfering with me now.  You won't be hurt if you just _stay still_," Lydia says firmly.  "Finish tying her if you please, we have work to do," she says to Accalon.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Sunedilar doesn't even take the moment to respond to Aligor. He slips his chain free of it's loop and rushes into the chaos that is Madame Brie's. As he enters, he sees the guards and Gwyn attacking the...man on the stairs. He moves in to join them, whirling the chain in an arc at the throat of the foe.
> 
> (OOC: If I can make it, going to try and attack with the spiked chain, if not, I'll just move closer and set up for a full atttack)



Aligor, following right behind Sunedilar to the establishment, peers in the door, trying to see what's going on.  As he watches Sunedilar spot out the single man, he darts his eyes around, trying to see if he can notice another way to get at this man.

[OOC - Aligor will hopefully see that there is another room behind this man, with his flank exposed.  IF HE SPIES THIS...he will turn to Sunedilar and say to him, at a voice low enough that others are not aware of exactly what he is saying, "Sunny, looks like we need to go through the back way."  he makes a gesture towards the direction he thinks would take him around to the room behind.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 30, 2004)

Alev ducks away into the shadows; from there, he will first down his potion of _cure light wounds_ (seeming less than pleased by the taste), and then draws his rapier & kukri begin making his way around and into the building, hopefully reaching the subject of these attacks unnoticed.

_(That's Hide & Move Silently, moving over the next few rounds into position to strike -- he'll wait for a chance to full attack from hiding, btw... After that, it'll be flank-and-slash, if he can move into flanking, and duck back into full defense when he can't.

Note that I'm moving tonight, and while I expect to have a variety of ways to access the internet, my post frequency is likely to drop for a period -- hence the long-term battle strategy.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon grits his teeth as he realizes that Ezuvial’s prescience is still affecting him but he uses his superior weight as leverage as the blonde thrashing about.  As something rips, Accalon continues to ask Aeweth to cooperate and his voice is softly reassuring as he asks for her forgiveness, “Aeweth, please be a dear, stop fighting, I do not want to hurt you but I will if you give me no other alternative.”

The softness leaves his voice as he gives orders back to Lydia, “Good, once you have the gag in place start to tie her left hand down.”









*OOC:*


I’m guessing that Lydia is in the grapple now so Accalon gets some sort of bonus, and if ANYONE is offended by the ripping sound and what it applies, I’m more than happy to edit it out, but I imagine that the outfit isn’t meant for this kind of rough housing so I thought it was a realistic addition.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 1, 2004)

Lydia gags her ally Aeweth, possibly now her former ally, as Accalon struggles with her, then both work together to finish tying her up.  Lydia finishes her spellcasting as Accalon makes his last minute preparations as well, and Algernon pulls out a dagger he had hidden on his person, apparently ready to use it down below if need be..

[Lydia rolled grapple check 20+2=22 vs Aeweth’s 9.  With both grappling her, and both stronger than her, I’m just ruling she can easily be tied down with no more grapple checks needed.  I didn’t mention specifically Accalon’s potion use, since it’s only been mentioned in OOC, so BS, you can mention it here or change your plans if you want. BS and Isida, your next posts can be what you do as you come down, if you are ready to come down.]

Out in the street, Alev finds a bush that doesn’t look _too_ uncomfortable to hide in, and downs his potion, feeling much better.  Aligor follows Sunedilar to the front doors standing a few feet behind him, and sees the crowded foyer, and the apparently empty room beyond it.  Aligor saw windows in the front and side, as well as another door on the side of the building, but near the rear, through any of which _might_ lead to the empty room.

[Alev’s potion cured 7+1=8 HPs.  Windows are in positions marked on the map, the rear door Aligor saw is in position G23-24.  I’ve drawn interior rooms and such, but you shouldn’t know them without looking in a window or two.]

Meanwhile, inside, the guards, although stunned by their inability to hurt the man, decide to keep fighting, so Ezuvial swings at one of them twice with the flat side of his blade, the second swing connecting, knocking the guard out cold.  Gwyn fires his arrow at Ezuvial but it narrowly misses the warrior, embedding itself in the floor.

[Gwyn’s attack rolled 17+5-2-2=AC 18, missed.  G3 (City Guard 3) on the map is now knocked out; someone can stand in his square, if desired.]

[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Accalon, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, hurt
City Guard 3, unconscious
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Algernon, unhurt
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Lydia, unhurt, aligned magic weapon & divine favor & holding charge
Ezuvial, slightly hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, “feeling shaky”]

[Updated map included]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lydia makes her way down, and smiles slightly at seeing Ezuvial distracted by fodder.  Dashing toward him, she tries to bring her hand down lightly on his back, preparing to infuse him with pain.*

[OOC - Touch attack +4 (for divine favor) for 2d8+3 points of damage, Will save DC 14 negates.  AC 18 with divine favor.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Accalon nods his thanks towards Lydia before he turn back towards the bond Aeweth, the same deep look of sympathy on his face, “I’m sorry dear, it didn’t have to be that way, I’m truly sorry but at least how ever it goes your safe now…”

His frown deepens as he looks are her torn outfit, he looks around quickly for something to cover her modesty with, bending down he settles for a blanket that had been kicked off the bed in the struggle, tossing it over her he gives a small coy smile as he turns to leave, “See you even have more to cover your modesty now so I'm not really a bad guy.”

Accalon raps quickly and loudly upon the voyeur closet and he quickly opens it steps inside and speaks quickly to the cowering sisters.  He speaks softly to them as he always has, “As I said I think Aeweth is fighting off the vex that Ezuvial cast upon her, please leave her alone for now, I don’t want to see her get hurt cause of a spell induced raving.” 

Without waiting for a reply he closes the door. [if the lock is on the outside he also locks it.]

As he moves the hallway he reaches into his pouch, pulling out to differently shaped bottles, tossing one of them down before smearing the other across the curved played of his Spatha, done he drops both vials back in the pouch, who knows the vials could be useful…

Once downstairs he fallows the dark haired cleric into the fray, and providing the protection as agreed upon to the best of his ability.









*OOC:*


 Before combat: Drank potion of Shield of Faith +2 and smeared Magic Weapon upon the blade.

In combat: Accalon won’t go out of his way to get to Ezuvial, aka giving someone an AoO against him, if he needs to fight of a guard before hand he will, he use his Pestilential Strike ONLY on Ezuvial and will use it the first round he can attack him.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 1, 2004)

Surprised at seeing the guard's sword just.. _stop_, T'aria rifles through her belt pouch, ignoring Ezuvial's words. 

_If the guard can't hurt him, *I* certainly can't. Damn it, the only thing useful I have is the thunderstones, and everyone is far too close in here to use them!_ She curses in abyssal. _Maybe I can get around behind him..._ 

She steps backward through the curtain, still holding onto one of the thunderstones, and tries to find a way around to the door that Ezuvial is standing in front of, moving as quietly but as quickly as she can. _If I am lucky, it actually links up somewhere in here..._

[OOC: Standard action to realize she has nothing that can help at the moment and to grab a thunderstone, Move action to explore while using Move Silently, taking the -5 penalty for moving faster than 1/2 speed]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 2, 2004)

Accalon leaves Aeweth tied in a room, the door unfortunately only lockable from the inside, and uses his potions.  While Lydia judges her options, Accalon decides to waste no time, squeezing past Gwyn on the stairs, rushing downward, and taking the place of the fallen guard.  Ezuvial says to him, “Well, ‘my friend’, I see you’re still here.”  Accalon swings his Spatha hard into Ezuvial’s stomach and just barely manages to scratch him, the slight wound immediately taking on an infected look.  At his success, Accalon feels the shakiness in him dissipate.  The archon looks surprised and examines his wound, snarling “You have more evil in you than I imagined.  Forget what I said before… by all means, stay.”  The two remaining guards, encouraged by Accalon’s minor success, both swing their longswords, but can’t begin to penetrate.

[Accalon’s attack rolled 16+6+2-2=AC 22, hit.  Damage rolled 5(D8)+4(D4)+2(Str)+1(Magic)=12, but minus damage reduction.]

Meanwhile, T’aria sneaks into the dining room, sees a door in the north wall and opens it.  Beyond is a hallway, and just 10 feet away and to her left is an open door, with sounds of something moving around in the room it opens into.  However, any way around to the showing room probably involves taking the hallway to the right.

[Dining room door that T’aria opened is in position J-K9 on the map.  Open door with noises is in position I8-9.  I’ll draw more on the map leading to the right when I next update it.  Note- not doing Sunedilar’s attack yet, since he might decide to go with Aligor’s suggestion and look for another way around. If Sunedilar does attack, Ezuvial will more than likely get cover with Accalon and the guards between them.]


[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Algernon, unhurt
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Lydia, unhurt, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Ezuvial, hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, “feeling shaky”
Accalon, unhurt, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, hurt
City Guard 3, unconscious]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 2, 2004)

And Alicia keeps running.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon keeps the worry from his face; his strike should have cut far deeper.  As a small smile settles on his face he brings his blade to a more defensive position, but it leaves quickly as he barks orders at the guards, “Don’t just stand there!  Tackle the damn fool so I can strike him down once and for all!”









*OOC:*


	I might edit this a bit but if you update before I do go with this:  

Actions: Fight defensively, Free Action: Talking, I’m hoping the guards will listen to Accalon since he just did damage Ezuvial.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 2, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar, feeling the effects of the strange aura radiating from the warrior, nods at Aligor's words, ducking back out of the press for the moment and making his way towards the possible rear door, muttering a prayer to his dark god as he does in an attempt to steel his resolve and emotional purity.

((Moving back and towards the rear door, while doing whatever I can to calm down, if anything))


----------



## Telsar (Jul 2, 2004)

Sunedilar, not liking this shaky feeling at all, finds his prayers giving him a little emotional comfort but no help with the physical jitters.  As he and Aligor make their way around the east side of the building, the back door in sight, Alev realizes if the dwarf and ‘Sunny’, as Aligor calls him, are looking for a way around, he should too.  Alev moves swiftly to the rear door, and is just about to open it, when it opens on it’s own.  Standing in the doorway is the goblin Madame Brie, a wand in one hand, a dagger in the other.  She looks startled for a moment, then says “Good!  You’re back.  He’s back there, the _thing_ responsible is almost in the showing room.  I’ve already wounded him for you, now get in there if you want to see your money.” 

[Sunedilar moved to O24 on the map, Aligor to P25, Alev to the door at G24, all with a double move.  Note- I assumed Aligor would use his turn for the double move too.  If that’s not the case, let me know and I’ll edit.]

Algernon slides past Gwyn on the stairs, coming down into the foyer, saying, “Ezuvial?  Perhaps you can explain why, while in my employ, you’re fighting with the city guard?”.  Ezuvial says to him, “My dear Algernon, you must understand.  I came down here with the intention of getting from Brie what she owes, and then she calls the guard on me, guards that are obviously in her pocket.  And then when I tried to negotiate… “  He pauses, looking grim, then saying “For a month I’ve done things slyly.  Tolerated evil.  But a young woman tonight showed me what can become of you when you tolerate too much.  So enough of the games.”

Suddenly, Ezuvial’s body seems to grow more massive, muscles springing from nowhere as his body takes on a deep red hue.  His head begins to elongate, his face growing a snout as he takes on his full dog-headed Archon form.  One of the guards, witnessing this transformation just inches from him, drops his weapon in shock.

Lydia, seeing only one way to reach the archon, tries to balance herself on the stairs’ banister to reach him.  Unfortunately, having no experience balancing at all, the cleric fumbles a bit, trying to keep from falling.

[Lydia rolled Balance 6+2=8, needed 10.  Can try to balance again next round, if desired]

As Alicia runs up to the front doors and drops her two captives, she can feel the archon’s anger pulsing through her, giving her a sense of fear she’s never felt before.  The archon, in all his muscled glory, swings his sword at the two remaining guardsmen, still using the flat of his blade and hits one, who immediately collapses to the floor.  Then his great jowls open towards Accalon, and his teeth bite down on flesh.  Meanwhile, Algernon, clearly waiting for an opening, moves up beside Accalon to face the celestial, a small dagger his only weapon.

[Accalon was hit for 6 points of lethal damage.  Yes, I remembered your Shield of Faith    Alicia rolled Will save 12+0=12, failed.  Alicia is at –2 to hit, AC, and saves.]

[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, “feeling shaky”
Accalon, HPs: 26/32, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, unconscious
City Guard 3, unconscious
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Lydia, unhurt, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Alicia, HPs: 22/26, "feeling shaky"
Ezuvial, hurt
Algernon, unhurt]

[Updated map included]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 3, 2004)

T'aria glances at the door with the noises behind it. _What the..._ She will move closer and attempt to discern what may be behind the door before opening it, rapier once again in hand.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 3, 2004)

Gwyn snarls in fury, dropping his bow and leaping onto Ezuvial, trying to tackle him to the ground.

OOC: Grapple attempt.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

*Lydia steadies herself and leans out again, trying to touch the celestial.*


----------



## Telsar (Jul 3, 2004)

T’aria silently moves to the open door, and within sees a lavish bedroom, featuring a large bed, which is unusually low to the ground, with what appears to be silken sheets and an elaborately embroidered bedspread.  A large dresser and mirror cover one wall, and against another wall is a large chest.  In front of the chest is the cause of the noise, a man that the half-demon recognizes as the doorman who let everyone in earlier this evening.  He seems to be trying to pry open the chest with a short sword.

[Note- I said previously, the door is standing open, not closed.  Even though T’aria’s after Accalon, I went ahead and described what she sees since what Accalon does will more than likely not affect her.  T’aria moving there and seeing him is only a move-equivalent action.  Talking to him, if T’aria wants, will be a free action, so tell me if/when T’aria knows what else she wants to do.]


Meanwhile, Gwyn leaps from the top of the stairs down on Ezuvial, but the archon’s large muscular arm brushes him aside, into the showing room where Gwyn lands on his feet.  Ezuvial again sniffs the air, facing Gwyn momentarily, growling “I definitely don’t like that smell.  I know it’s rude, but I’d like to know exactly what spawned you.”

[Gwyn rolled 5+4-2=AC 7, missed.  Gwyn winds up in square L15, in the showing room.  With Gwyn there, both he and Accalon now get flanking bonuses.]

[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Accalon, HPs: 26/32, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, unconscious
City Guard 3, unconscious
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Lydia, unhurt, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Ezuvial, hurt
Algernon, unhurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, “feeling shaky”]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 3, 2004)

Gwyn snarls at Ezuvial "He was stronger than the bitch that whelped you, cur."


----------



## Cepter (Jul 3, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar just keeps moving, seeing the door open for Alewv but not able to tell yet who opened it. His weapon is ready in case it is another foe.

(OOC: Keep moving for the door at full speed)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 3, 2004)

Accalon swings his spatha into Ezuvial chest, but like the longsword that struck there before, it can’t seem to penetrate his flesh.  The one remaining guard, his sword on the floor, considers Accalon’s suggestion, then ignores it.  He backs away from the Archon and heads for the front door, apparently planning to escape, but stops as he is startled by the hulking figure of Alicia in the doorway.

[Accalon rolled 19+6-4+2=AC 23, hit. Damage rolled 5+2=7, didn’t exceed DR.  Diplomacy to get the guard to grapple Ezuvial rolls 1+11=12.]

With the guard having moved, Lydia sees an opening where she won’t have to do that ridiculous balancing act, and moves to one side of the archon.  She releases the magical energy she has stored, touching Ezuvial with her hands.  The celestial is completely unprepared for the attack, as the energy burns his flesh, causing him to howl in pain.

[Lydia rolled 19+2=AC 21, hit. Ezuvial barely failed his Will save.  Damage rolled 3+3+3=9 points of damage]

Sunedilar and Aligor finally make it to the back door and see Brie standing there.  She looks like she wants to run from the establishment, but Alev is blocking her path, so instead she backs into the house, saying to the group “Hurry!  The city guard are keeping him occupied, get in there!  The door to the showing room is right around that corner.”  She points down the hallway and to her left.  All three adventurers (and Bane) step inside, but Alev waits on his companions to proceed further, in case they want to have words with Brie.  Bane growls at Madame Brie a bit, but stops when everyone hears Ezuvial’s dog-like howl.

[Sunedilar and Aligor still needed double moves to reach the door.  Alev delaying, GP can tell me if he’s online if Alev doesn’t want to wait for Aligor and Sunedilar to keep up, or has anything he wants to do in place of delaying]


[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Ezuvial, hurt
Algernon, unhurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, “feeling shaky”
Accalon, HPs: 26/32, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, unconscious
City Guard 3, unconscious
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Madame Brie, hurt
Lydia, unhurt, aligned magic weapon & divine favor

Note: T’aria still has a move or standard action to take, Alev is delaying.  If Alicia moves in to attack, she can’t get hand-to-hand with Ezuvial with Accalon, Algernon, and Lydia in the way, but can reach over them to attack.  Ezuvial will then count as having cover.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 3, 2004)

Aligor will move as fast as possible, and when confronted with Brei, he will ask how she damaged the 'thing'.  Afterwards, he will move as far as possible getting near Ezuvial.  ONce he sees Ezuvial, he will take a moment to get a good lok at him, his weapons, his manner, and take a drink of his last potion.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 3, 2004)

Gwyn slashes at Ezuvial with his claws, hoping that demonic hands will prove stronger than mere steel.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 3, 2004)

T'aria raps her rapier against the door, and brings it into a ready position (but not overtly threatening) when the doorman turns.

"Ahem - you need to be out there helping drive off the individual who attacked your employer." Her eyes narrow threateningly. _"Now."_

[OOC: Sorry, I was running on very low sleep when I read that post, missed the part about the door being open.  Anyway, Intimidate, Diplomacy, Bluff, whatever will get him out there. ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

*Lydia feels the rush of dark power flow from her fingertips and feels an answering inner rush of triumph well up from inside her.  Rushing downstairs, she grabs her mace and tries to move into the fray, hoping to crush the archon's noble heart.*

_You will die, yes, we all die, and you'll be so much better off for it!_ she thinks, her pulse beginning to quicken.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

Alicia moves into the foyer, the remaining city guard quickly getting out of her way.  She asks where the ‘stupid evil wizard is’, but she can feel the raw hostility coming from Ezuvial, so she can take a lucky guess.  Alicia swings her sword over the heads of Accalon and Algernon, but misses the archon by a wide margin.  Ezuvial notices the force the Greatsword whizzed by with, a look of slight concern on his face.  He says to the half-ogre, “Ah, I was wondering where you were.  You know, your friends miss you.  Jeleneth, Miri, and Missandra all told me how you protected them.  These people I’m fighting are evil, Alicia, the evil of dark beings and even darker gods. But unlike them, you still have a choice.”

He looks at those near him and says, “For these four, however, there will be no redemption.”  Ezuvial smacks the flat of his blade against Accalon and Algernon, and sinks his teeth into the hand Lydia burned him with.

[Alicia rolls 7+8-4(cover)-2(shaky)=AC 9, misses.  Assumed she’s still doing both Power Attack and Reckless Attack.  Ezuvial did 8 non-lethal damage to Accalon, some non-lethal damage to Algernon, and 9 points of damage to Lydia]

Algernon, a bit dazed by the blow, combat probably not something he’s accustomed to, tries to strike the archon with his dagger, but misses.  Algernon yells at him, “You bastard!  You wrecked my studio, didn’t you?!?  So help me, you better die here today or I’ll find a way to make you suffer for the rest of your miserable existence!”

Gwyn, fortunate that the archon wasn’t skilled enough to strike all four people surrounding him, lashes out with his claws, but can’t connect solidly enough to have any effect.  Ezuvial turns to look at the half-demon, and says “Hmmm… my plan to coax Brie into stabbing me from the shadows again really isn’t going to work with you standing there.”

[Gwyn’s claws rolled 9+4+2-2=AC 13, missed, and rolled 6+4+2-2=AC 10, missed]

Meanwhile, elsewhere in the building, the doorman looks startled, but then says to T’aria, “I was going to help!  But after I brought the guards, I thought Brie should be protected too.  But I can’t find her.  Have you seen her?  When I couldn’t find her, I remembered she has some potions locked away in this chest, thought they might help before I went back out.  Can’t seem to get it open though; damn good lock on it.”  T’aria can’t be sure whether to believe his story or not.

[T’aria rolled Initimidate 10+3=13.  Sense Motive rolled 9-1=8.]


[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Accalon, HPs: 26(8 NL)/32, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, unconscious
City Guard 3, unconscious
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, HPs: 22/37
Madame Brie, hurt
Lydia, HPs: 11/20, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Ezuvial, hurt
Algernon, hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, “feeling shaky”]

[Updated map included]


----------



## Cepter (Jul 4, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar continues forward, though for a moment he pauses at the sight of the revealed hound archon. Still, he continues his prayer chant as he moves into position to send his chain whistling at the dog's maw, doing so if he can move fast enough.

(Let's try again. Moving until I get close enough to strike, then attacking.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Ezuvial notices the force the Greatsword whizzed by with, a look of slight concern on his face.  He says to the half-ogre, “Ah, I was wondering where you were.  You know, your friends miss you.  Jeleneth, Miri, and Missandra all told me how you protected them.  These people I’m fighting are evil, Alicia, the evil of dark beings and even darker gods. But unlike them, you still have a choice.”




Alicia laughs, a deep feminine chuckle completely unlike her normal laugh. Her voice is briefly rich with superior mockery and contempt. The voice of her ancestors on her mother's line, a faceless mass of dead women, flows from her cracked monstrous lips. "Will you say that again when you see what I have done to your bitches? I don't know which one was your mother and which one your spawn, but they were surely both your concubines." She shrugs, self-deprecating at the crude remark, and hefts her sword again, "I assume the matter of ancestry came up. In any case, I do believe we have completed the obligatory insul... BAD DOG! BAD!" She suddenly snaps back to her self and, frightened both by the 'bad dog' and the strange precense in her head she attacks recklessly at her full power.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 4, 2004)

Accalon, continuing to attack cautiously, misses with his weapon, the archon’s hide just too tough to get a solid hit on.

[Accalon rolled 7+6+2+1-4=AC 12, missed. Note- still waiting on T’aria’s actions, but since she’s not directly involved with the fight, I continued with everyone else.  T’aria is not delaying, however; whatever she decides to do happens before the rest of this]

The guard, looking for a way out without having to bypass the hulking half-ogre, opens a door near him and enters, only to find a closet with no other exits. 

Meanwhile, Brie says to Aligor, “I just stuck him with this!” pointing her dagger at his face, “but I knew where to stick him and he didn’t see me coming.  If you can attack him sneaky, do it, but just kill him, whatever the hell he is.”  Alev moves to where she said the showing room door is and opens it, while Sunedilar and Aligor rush in.  Aligor gets to the middle of the room and takes out and drinks a potion, feeling back up to full health, while Sunedilar takes a position behind Gwyn, knowing it’s as good a spot as any, as the doorway is just too narrow for more than one person to attack Ezuvial easily.  Bane, given no commands, stays in the hallway growling at Madame Brie.  When she tries to step around him, he bites at her, missing. She acts like she’s going to hit him with her wand, which distracts him as she brings her dagger close to his neck.

[Bane missed, Brie successfully feinted, setting up a sneak attack.  If Aligor calls the dog to him, it might just save his life.  Aligor discovers that the potion Rusty gave him must have been better than cure light wounds, because it healed back all his damage.  Sunedilar couldn’t charge since it wasn’t a straight path, having to navigate through the hall and doorway.  Aligor is in position J17, Sunedilar at K15.  Both can attack Ezuvial next round (Sunedilar with his reach weapon, Aligor moving to L16 beside Gwyn) but both will take a penalty for the cover Ezuvial has, from the wall and from Gwyn.  Alev is in position I19.]


Lydia pulls out her mace, it crackling with evil magical energy, and smashes it into Ezuvial’s leg.  He howls again and Alicia’s sword just barely whizzes past his upturned nose.  The pain, the closeness of the half-ogre’s sword, and Alicia’s words seem to sober him from the enjoyment he was having during this fight.  He yells at Alicia, “Bitches?!?  What are you talking about?  What have you done?!?”.  He looks around, estimates who’s hurt him… and who hasn’t.  He swings the flat side of his blade towards Lydia.  But when that misses, he switches to the sharp side, cutting her abdomen, and again bites Accalon

[Lydia rolled 17+3+1=AC 21, hit.  Rolled 2+2=4 damage.  Alicia rolled 18+8-4-2=AC 20, just missed.  Lydia took 4 points of damage from the sword, Accalon took 6 points of damage from the bite]

Algernon, dagger in hand, finally connects with it, and sparks of energy shoot from it between both the ‘bodyguard’ and his former employer.  The energy seems to singe both of them, but only slightly.

[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
(T’aria-waiting for last round’s action)
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18, “feeling shaky”
Accalon, HPs: 20(8 NL)/32, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, unhurt
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, unconscious
City Guard 3, unconscious
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, unhurt
Bane, HPs:5/6
Madame Brie, hurt
Lydia, HPs: 7/20, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Ezuvial, hurt
Algernon, hurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 4, 2004)

Gwyn continues to claw at Ezuvial, hissing his anger.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 4, 2004)

T'aria snarls at the doorman. "Good work finding them, but get out there and help the others! I will take care of opening this box and bringing the potions out to you and the others; I have a key." She moves to one side to allow him to pass.

Once he has entered the dining room, (and is out of sight), she will move to the chest and start trying to open it.

[OOC: She will move aside to let him pass, but will watch for him to attack (she doesn't trust anyone). Let's say square H9. Bluff: The "key" she is talking about are her MW lockpicks. ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 5, 2004)

Hearing Bane start his barking, Aligor turns to him and says, "Git yer carcass over here and help me!" (Defend)

If Bane listens-He will turn to the fight, and seeing that he does not have a clear shot at Ezuvial, he will say, *"Damn Mutts!  At least mine listens!" * He will then grip his waraxe with a fierce tenacity, seeing that the others are not faring well at hitting this beast, as he continues to hit the others with the flat of his blade, and biting at some.  *"Hey Sunny, remember the good times?  You get high, I get low."*

OOC - Aligor will try to get Sunedilar, the only one he 'trusts' and knows out of these combatants, to distract the Archon, (Aid Aligor), when he runs in to take his swing at the enemy.  The reference to 'you get high, I get low' is just so that Sunny would know the plan, referring to old days.  I believe that's some Bluff test, but not sure, so that Sunny can know what he is talking about.

If Bane does not listen, he will turn to Brie, *"You owe me a dog after this!"*  Turning to the Hound Archon, he will say, "Damn mutts never listen!"  Following with exactly the same actions as above.

Once that round is finished, he will move forward, and attack the creature in the following round.  

Waraxe +9 / 1d10+3 / x3   (Plus any Aid bonus if that works)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 5, 2004)

The doorman in Brie’s room looks to T’aria and says “You have the key?  Then you know where Brie is.  Good, she’s safe then.”  He rushes past her, through the dining room, and past the curtain into the foyer, where he sees Ezuvial in his true form for the first time.  Meanwhile, T’aria goes to work on the chest, but it’s lock, at first, resists her efforts to pick it.  After a few more seconds, however, she hears it click open.  Suddenly, a flash of fire erupts from the inside of the chest, burning the half-demon over most of her body.

The fire, naturally, hurt like hell, but now the chest is open and within T’aria sees 12 vials, each labeled in a language she doesn’t understand, an open, good-sized bag with hundreds of platinum coins in it, a small pouch, and three scroll tubes.  None of these items were touched by the fire.

[“Saved” round rolled Open Locks 6+11=17, this round rolled 16+11=27.  No mention was made of taking a round to search for traps so, um… boom.  Reflex save rolled 3+7=10, failed.  T’aria took 12 points of fire damage.]


Gwyn, getting more and more upset, continues to attack the dog-headed creature, finally scraping him with one of his claws.  The claw didn’t begin to penetrate the archon’s flesh, but getting a solid hit on him finally clears up the jittery feeling the half-demon has been feeling.

[Gwyn rolls 7+4-2+2=AC 11 and 19+4-2+2=AC 23.  Second claw hit, rolled 5 damage, didn’t exceed DR.]
[Never heard from BS, so I’m assuming he’s withdrawing…]

Accalon backs away from the archon, squeezing around Alicia to get outside the building.  The remaining guard follows him out, and says “I… I have to get reinforcements.  Keep him here.”  Then he takes off down the street.

Aligor yells at his dog, and Bane rushes into the showing room to defend his master.  The dwarf then gets his message across to Sunedilar, who debates whether he wants to finally get to attack the thing, or instead distract him for Aligor.

[Aligor rolled Handle Animal 16+2=18, succeeded.  Aligor rolled Bluff 20-1=19, succeeded.  Stopping here since it’s still up to Sunedilar if he wants to follow Aligor’s suggestion.]


[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, unhurt
Madame Brie, hurt
Lydia, HPs: 7/20, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Alicia, HPs: 22/26
Ezuvial, hurt
Algernon, hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 13/18,
Accalon, HPs: 20(8 NL)/32, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, HPs: 1/13
City Guard 1, hurt
City Guard 2, unconscious
City Guard 3, unconscious]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

"Bitches?  It was a bitch that bore you, and I'll be happy to send you back to meet her," Lydia says sweetly through her pain, swinging her mace again, hoping to shatter his leg.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 5, 2004)

Gwyn, frustrated that his claws cannot penetrate the creature's hide, again attempts to tackle him and bear him to the ground.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 6, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar gives Aligor a brief nod and sends his chain slashing out at the head of the hound archon, using it almost like a whip to scald the dog and draw his attention away from the dwarf's attack.

(Doing as suggested)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 6, 2004)

Alicia growls, irritated by her inability to hit the enemy, and attacks again; this time with lesser force but greater precision. (full Reckless, no PA, -2 to AC, +2 to hit)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Having withdrawn Accalon moves around the huge female creature who’s bulk seemed to claim most if not all the room.  His forest green eyes scan over Lydia, while his free hand moves over his belt looking for one of the potions in question.

Moving up behind her he apologizes, "Sorry, milady but the incredible bulk was breath was a bit to much on the back of my neck." As he talks he breaks the wax seal and holds it for her, “Drink, it will help.”









*OOC:*


Moving into m13, using one of Accalon’s _Cure Light Wounds_ potion.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Sunedilar swings his spiked chain over Gwyn’s head and toward’s Ezuvial’s, not hitting, but the chain dances in front of the archon’s face, distracting him.  Aligor slides up beside Gwyn and uses the opportunity to hit Ezuvial in the arm with his axe.  Unfortunately, the axe refuses to cut the creature.  Alev, seeing no opening to attack hand-to-hand, waits until one of his allies drop.

[Sunedilar rolled 8+8-4(cover)=AC 12 on Aid Another, succeeded. Aligor’s attack rolled 15+9-4+2(flanking)=AC 22, hit.  Damage rolled 1+3=4, didn’t exceed his DR. Fangor, the plus to hit is +9 _including_ Aid Another, right?  Normal attack bonus +7.  Alev is delaying, GP can state any action he wants to take whenever he can post]

Lydia tries to bring her mace down on Ezuvial’s leg again, but he easily avoids it.  Alicia, finally with an opening, sticks her greatsword at her enemy’s stomach, cutting deeply.  The success cures the half-ogre of the fear she was feeling.

[Lydia rolled 2+3+1=AC 6, missed. Alicia rolled 17+10-2=AC 25, hit.  Damage rolled 13+9=22 (minus DR, of course).

Ezuvial looks at his wound for a moment, then says to Alicia through gritted teeth “You will never harm another being.”  He takes a step towards her, away from Gwyn and Aligor, and swings his sword and bites at Alicia with all his fury.  Fortunately for her, only the sword strikes her, once, but it cuts her very deeply through her stomach, matching his own wound.

[Alicia was critically hit by one sword strike.  Did 15 points of damage]

Algernon again tries to strike with his dagger, but misses the enraged archon.  Gwyn leaps into the foyer and tries to grab Ezuvial, but his slashing sword cuts into the half-demon, keeping him at bay.

[Ezuvial got an attack of opportunity against the grapple.  Hit Gwyn for 9 points of damage]

As Accalon moves around the half-ogre, he passes the muscle-bound, but unarmed doorman who is heading for the stairs.  Accalon hands his potion to Lydia, as the doorman mounts the first few stairs leading up, the only position where he can reach the archon.


[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
T’aria, HPs: 1/13
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, unhurt
Madame Brie, hurt
Lydia, HPs: 7/20, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Alicia, HPs: 7/26
Ezuvial, hurt
Algernon, hurt
Gwyn, HPs: 4/18
Accalon, HPs: 20(8 NL)/32, magic weapon, shield of faith]

[Updated map included]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

*Lydia curses mentally as she misses, then turns to find the warrior with a potion for her.  If she can discern that it indeed is something non-lethal, she will step back and drink it.*

"Here, do something with this," Lydia says, passing over her mace.  _Someone might as well continue to destroy that hound._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

As he hands the potion to Lydia he takes the mace from her, a small smile on his face, “Seems like a fair trade milady.”   

He quickly offers his blade to dark haired cleric before turning and wading back into the fray now with the mace in hand.









*OOC:*


If Lydia isn’t interested in the spatha he will drop it to the floor as a free action.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

*T'aria, female half-fiend rogue*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The doorman in Brie’s room looks to T’aria and says “You have the key?  Then you know where Brie is.  Good, she’s safe then.”  He rushes past her, through the dining room, and past the curtain into the foyer, where he sees Ezuvial in his true form for the first time.  Meanwhile, T’aria goes to work on the chest, but it’s lock, at first, resists her efforts to pick it.  After a few more seconds, however, she hears it click open.  Suddenly, a flash of fire erupts from the inside of the chest, burning the half-demon over most of her body.
> 
> The fire, naturally, hurt like hell, but now the chest is open and within T’aria sees 12 vials, each labeled in a language she doesn’t understand, an open, good-sized bag with hundreds of platinum coins in it, a small pouch, and three scroll tubes.  None of these items were touched by the fire.
> 
> [“Saved” round rolled Open Locks 6+11=17, this round rolled 16+11=27.  No mention was made of taking a round to search for traps so, um… boom.  Reflex save rolled 3+7=10, failed.  T’aria took 12 points of fire damage.]




T'aria swears long and hard in abyssal, cursing Madam Brie and her forebearers up to the third generation for the trap.
_Damn it, that hurt! How could I be so stupid? Take your time and_ think, _T'aria, or you won't have to worry about that thrice-cursed dog in the other room._ She takes a glance into the chest, rummaging through the potions and scrolls. _I can't even read these! And I used my last healing potion two weeks ago when we got into that little scape at the docks..._

Still grumbling, she will carefully inspect the pouch, grab an armful of potions (a handful of coins get absent-mindedly secreted into her clothing), and leave the room headed back towards the battle.

_Maybe one of those people can read these... and tell me which one is a healing potion!_

[OOC: D'oh! Can't believe I forgot to search for traps. *grr*  :\ ]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Lydia tries to bring her mace down on Ezuvial’s leg again, but he easily avoids it.  Alicia, finally with an opening, sticks her greatsword at her enemy’s stomach, cutting deeply.  The success cures the half-ogre of the fear she was feeling.
> 
> [Lydia rolled 2+3+1=AC 6, missed. Alicia rolled 17+10-2=AC 25, hit.  Damage rolled 13+9=22 (minus DR, of course).
> 
> ...





Alicia cries out, in pain, fear and rage. "I will harm you, Dog! Bad, bad Dog!" Her sword descends down towards the Archon, a monstrous overhand blow just narrowly avoiding the ceiling. (ooc: Full PA, full RA (+0 to hit, +4 to damage, -2 to AC) Without taking her concentration away from the battle she takes a step backwards (ooc: 5ft) and yells at her allies, "Heal me! Or Bad Dog eats you all."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

Gwyn staggers back, pulls a healing potion from his belt, and downs it thirstily.  "I'll have you for a rug for this!"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Gwyn staggers back, pulls a healing potion from his belt, and downs it thirstily. "I'll have you for a rug for this!"



Seeing the opening, Aligor sneers at Sunedilar. * "Now's the chance lad!  Our turn!"*  He takes a 5 step move to move behind the Archon, and hopes that Sunedilar distracts the creature long enough for another attack, but more deadly this time.

OOC - The +9 AttBon was for flanking, as I knew I would get that bonus, but the AID was still to be rolled.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

T’aria open the pouch and gives a quick look inside, finding a number of different colored gemstones of varying value. She grabs half of the potions (six of them) as well as a few coins, and heads back for the dining room.

Meanwhile, Sunedilar, again hoping to distract the archon realizes that he’ll need to be on the other side of the foyer to give Aligor room to come in.  He maneuvers around Gwyn and Lydia, passing close to Ezuvial, who takes little note of him.  Getting to the side of Alicia, ‘Sunny’ again swings his chain towards Ezuvial’s face, as Aligor steps up to Ezuvial and swings his war axe, just barely getting a solid blow… that still fails to penetrate the archon’s skin.

[Ezuvial would have got an attack of opportunity on Sunedilar if he hadn’t used it already on Gwyn, or if he had Combat Reflexes. Sunedilar rolled 11+8-4=AC 15 on Aid Another. Aligor rolled 10+7+2+2=AC 21, just hit.  Damage rolled 3+3=6, didn’t exceed DR.]

Lydia trades her mace for Accalon’s potion, steps back, and drinks it, feeling only a little better, while Alicia puts all of her might into one powerful sword thrust.  The sword hits Ezuvial in the chest, where so many weapons have failed to penetrate.  This time, however, the chest yields to the force of the blow, as the sword passes entirely through the archon’s heart.

Ezuvial looks completely stunned, unbelieving, as celestial blood gushes out all over the floor.  He collapses as Alicia withdraws her sword from his body, the amount of blood lost assuring he doesn’t have long to live.

[Cure Light Wounds rolled 1+1, healed 2 points of damage. Alicia rolled 12+8+2(flank)=AC 22, hit.  Damage rolled… geez… 18+13=31 (rolled maximum for 3D6)  Drops below 0 HPs.  He just fails a Fortitude check, and so is dying.  Any damage to him now will kill him… and he may die on his own anyway.]

Algernon looks stunned as well, surprised that the creature fell.  He starts to raise his dagger, to finish him off, but stops… apparently thinking someone else may want the honor.

[Characters by initiative, damage, condition:
Gwyn, HPs: 4/18
Accalon, HPs: 20(8 NL)/32, magic weapon, shield of faith
T’aria, HPs: 1/13
Sunedilar, unhurt, “feeling shaky”
Alev, HPs: 9/19
Aligor, unhurt
Madame Brie, hurt
Lydia, HPs: 9/20, aligned magic weapon & divine favor
Alicia, HPs: 7/26
Ezuvial, dying
Algernon, hurt.

I only included the initiative list to show everyone how hurt they still are.  The fight’s over, unless someone wants to give the poor archon a healing potion.  ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

"Accalon, if you'd be so kind," Lydia says, exchanging Accalon's spatha for her mace.  Stepping over to the archon, she will bring the mace down on the archon's neck.  "Would someone find Brie?  She'll want to know the danger is past."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

Before Lydia can reach his side, Gwyn bends downwards and plunges his claws into the gaping wound, attempting to tear Ezuvial's heart out.

OOC: Coup-de-grace.  At last, I might beat his DR.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods happily as he exchanges weapons with Lydia, “Of course my dear.”  

After stabbing the Ezuvial one more time he walks off calling over his shoulder as he beings to look for Brie, “See you later my friend.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 7, 2004)

T'aria steps in the room, the pouch of gems and coins long stashed in her cloak pockets. Seeing the archon fall, and everyone (most importantly, _herself_) hurt, she holds up the potions. 

*"Can anyone read this scratching that attempts to pass for writing? They might help heal us...."* _...or me,_ she silently adds.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> [Ezuvial would have got an attack of opportunity on Sunedilar if he hadn’t used it already on Gwyn, or if he had Combat Reflexes. Sunedilar rolled 11+8-4=AC 15 on Aid Another. Aligor rolled 10+7+2+2=AC 21, just hit. Damage rolled 3+3=6, didn’t exceed DR.]
> 
> I only included the initiative list to show everyone how hurt they still are. The fight’s over, unless someone wants to give the poor archon a healing potion.  ]



OOC - Damage should be +4 for his bonus, as he uses 2 hands to wield the waraxe.  But no matter, the 'she-hulk' has taken care of this bad dog.

Aligor, amazed at how quickly this creature goes down, sneers, and looks around the room.  "I still git a piece of him!"  With that remark, he takes his waraxe, and begins his work, trying to pry out a souvenir.  He will make sure the head is cut off, and then work on other appendages, as he sees fit.  He will see what features would best serve as one, and decide by whatever does not seem to be damaged too much.  A set of ears, the canines, or whatever he can take that would be small enough to thread onto his necklace.  Once he slices off the ears, he will chew off any excess, to make sure they are in perfect shape for his ornamental pleasure.  Upon tasting the blood, he spits it out, saying, "Too damn weak, it needs spice!" 

Looking at the creatures weapon, he tries to appraise it quickly.  Then he will ask anyone else, "So who's gonna search this beast?  Might as well see what else he has fer us!"  He throws pices of the beast towards the others, with the intent on them making sure there is nothing more of value that they want before disposing of this 'bad dog'.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

Gwyn stabs a claw into the celestial body, but the creature's muscles, sinews, and arteries still resist being torn or damaged by the half-demon.  Aligor takes his waraxe, and cuts off the creature's head, killing it, before Lydia has a chance to bring her mace to bear.

[Nothing in coup-de-grace says you get more than a single attack, so just one claw attack.  Automatic critical does 2+3+4=9 points of damage.  A weapon would probably be more effective, but claws just don't, um... cut it.  Coup-de-grace from Aligor rolls 5+9+8=22 damage, killed him.]


T'aria shows everyone the potions, but unfortunately no one knows the language.

[You know, there's more common languages out there than Abyssal.   Sunedilar might know it, he didn't finish choosing languages, but if all he was going to pick was human tongues, then he doesn't know the language either.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 7, 2004)

Alicia leans on her huge blood-stained blade, holding one hand to the wound on her stomach. She watches the others loot the corpse, her corpse, with blank and empty eyes. She would have wanted a piece or two herself, but there were simply too many people. Too many, crowding in on her from all directions, swarming like rats. She twitches slightly, firming her grip on her sword, and for a moment she sees before her inner eye the foyer drenched in their small-folk blood. Then the moment fades.
 She steps over the corpse, into the showing-room, looking for the mistress. "Madame, it is safe now. The Dog is dead, the girls are safe. Madame?"


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

Aligor takes a closer look at the potions, and realizes that, although he can’t read it, the alphabet used is the same that dwarves use.  Not that this helps translate it.  The dwarf takes various pieces off the archon’s dead body.  The canine teeth aren’t a bad choice for a necklace, but the ears are probably better because of their odd red tint; anyone seeing them will know that didn’t come from an earthly animal.  They are a little large though.

[DM just read up on languages and found out many share a common alphabet with one another]

Searching the body reveals almost nothing.  All that is found is a small purse with 50 gold in it.  And, of course, his longsword.  The sword is heavy, possibly not made of steel by its weight, although it looks like dull steel.  The sword has a symbol on it’s hilt, a fist holding a lightning bolt, that anyone with religious training knows is the symbol of Heironeous, the god of valor and justice.  The sword seems quite old, with lots of tiny knicks from countless battles in the past.  Except for it’s odd weight, it doesn’t seem particularly valuable.

Alicia calls out to Madame Brie, but she’s apparently not within the sound of her voice, as no answer comes.  

Algernon, breathing heavily, says “That was… exhilarating!  I’ve never felt more…”, he trails off looking at Lydia, not finishing his sentence.  He calms down a bit and asks “Does your group here do this sort of thing often?  Get to kill celestial beings, I mean.”

After a few minutes, two figures show up at the open front door: Loni, and Madame Brie.  Loni says to her, “I told you he was dead.  I felt it when it happened!”  The whore looks around for Accalon, and smiles when she sees him standing and not too seriously injured.  Brie looks a bit nervous, staring at the dead, mutilated corpse of her enemy, apparently worried he might still get up again.  She has yet to notice T’aria carrying an armful of her potions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

"One dead archon, as per the deal," Lydia says, looking at Brie with a bit of pride, lifting her head high.  She throws a quick wink at Algernon.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 7, 2004)

"We killed some other people too, you know," Alev says, tilting his neck sickeningly. "Not that it makes a difference."

He will then proceed to search the archon's body, blemished probably beyond repair at this point, and a tragedy in that.

_(OOC: I'll still be off-and-on for a few more weeks, I think. But I am still around.)_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks around absently obviously looking for Brie when he hears Algernon question, shaking his head he replies honestly, “No they’re a rarity, luckily few and far between.”

Giving up his search he turns towards the dead body and those around it he gives a quick order, but it sounds more like a suggestion and it’s obvious by his distracted look he’s not into forcing it, “Don’t discard any of his items, we will need examine them closely, he might not have been working alone.”

 ~~~~~~~~~~~

Hearing the familiar, and lovely, voice Accalon quickly turns to see Loni at the door, his relief is obvious as he returns her infectious smile while walking towards her and Brie, “I’ll let my comrades handle the business exchange with you Madame Brie, we have unfinished business upstairs, I’m afraid that all of your daughters are in a tizzy over the noise from the commotion.  If dear Loni would be so kind to escort me I’m sure I can calm them down.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

As no one else has claimed it, Gwyn hefts the archon's blade, collecting the scabbard as well.  Speaking in Infernal, Gwyn states "Think that church isn't as abandoned as it looked?  I'm guessing that's where this bastard was holed up.  Shall we investigate once we're a bit healthier?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 7, 2004)

T'aria glares at Brie. _Great, she had to walk in before I can dispose of these... and no way to hide either, not with these burn marks. If I hadn't set off that godforsaken trap, I could pretend innocence..._ She briefly debates going back and attempting to cover her tracks. But she is tired and in a great deal of pain. The only thing holding her to her feet is the unwillingness to show weakness around the others. _Forget covering it up, I don't give a flying..._ She pulls her cloak around her body and walks toward Brie.

*"Madam, your doorman said that these would help in the battle and requested I retrieve them."* She hands the bottles to Brie with a dark look to the doorman. *"He was attempting to pry open the chest they were in."*



			
				Gwyn said:
			
		

> Speaking in Infernal, Gwyn states "Think that church isn't as abandoned as it looked? I'm guessing that's where this bastard was holed up. Shall we investigate once we're a bit healthier?"




T'aria gazes with distaste at those taking souvenirs and uses Gwyn's question as a reason to walk away from Brie (although still keeping one distrustful eye on the goblin). *"Yes, quite a good idea."* She responds in the same language.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*

*"Seems as though this was the group you had mentioned earlier, eh Lad?"* Aligor questions Sunedilar.  Cutting off the ears and some canines, Aligor grins at his new trophies, but then the grin quickly fades.  As the group debates and talks, he spies one of them heft the blade from the corpse, and he watches. * "Better watch yerself there lad.  That blades not normal.  Sure looks like steel, but its sumthin else.  And that symbol; its Heironeous' mark.  Valor and justice my arse!  Fair warnin is all I'm sayin."*

Hearing of the abandoned church, he turns to Sunedilar. * "Well Sunny, its yer call.  You asked me to help, and here I am.  We could check this church out, after some rest.  Or we could find out what Hex wants with that old begger.  I am sure there is sumthin else we are missin, but takin a chance to make sum money and git a good workout is fine by me."*

Once Sunedilar and Aligor are away from the others, he will whisper to him.  *"Old Boone gave me a map to sum old ruins.  Mighty fine items were supposedly left there by sum adventurers.  Ready fer the takin!  I say that if we ever find ourselves in need of a little vacation away from this town, we culd hit the ruins and raid what we can.  Just keep it in mind lad."*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

"I know damned well the blade's not normal.  Why else would I bother to take it?  I've better things to do than lug around trophies from the puppies I've kicked."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 8, 2004)

Madame Brie starting to get over her surprise at the archon’s demise, goes over to what’s left of it’s corpse, kicks it, and spits on it.  She says to Lydia, “Good job.  There was a moment or two there I doubted your professionalism, but I can see I was wrong.”  She mumbles something about the archon not being so big now, then sees T’aria.  Listening to her explanation, she says “It clearly wasn’t my doorman who managed to get it open, now was it?  Doesn’t look like you drank any.  What’s the matter, can’t read goblin?  Here, hand them to me, along with whatever other valuables you stole.  Or do I need to go count it and deduct what’s missing from what I owe you?  I should deduct what it’s going to cost to have that trap reset.”  She pauses for moment, then smiles and adds “But I won’t.  I’m in too good a mood.”

She continues, “But on that matter, I think I said 2000 gold, plus 400 per girl.  I’ll go fetch it.  But, I only saw two of the girls on the front step as I came in.  Where’s Missy?  Where’d you find the other two?”  She grabs one of the potions T’aria brought in and throws it to Alicia, saying “Good girl.  You did good today.  Drink this, and you’ll feel better.”


After Accalon’s suggestion of going upstairs to calm the girls, Loni smiles and agrees, but when she comes to him, she looks concerned over his bruises and bite marks.  “It looks like you took him on all by yourself.”, ignoring everyone else and their damaged conditions.  “I can bandage those wounds upstairs too, if you’d like.  They really should be cleaned up.”  She takes Accalon’s arm in hers and leads him upstairs.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 8, 2004)

Sunedilar considers the dwarf's words. The items seem promising, but too vague. His mission is to gather intelligence, not to engage in treasure hunting. Still, if the group wanted to go, then that could be arrainged.

"I will mention these things to the group, unless you would rather keep the treasure of the ruins for yourself. My vows prevent me from such a side quest, at least not without reason. As for Hex and his plans, I intend to tell the group about his offer.We can take care of the suspicious old halfling, then take care of Hex as well. He simply can't be trusted."

He waits for the dwarfs response.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon smiles at the young whores words as he sticks his arm out and she entwines her delicate arms and hands around his, his pleasant voice quickly corrects her, “No the beast was quite powerful, it took the effort of all of us.”

As they continue to slowly walk through the common room and up the stairs he looks upon her and finds himself once again captivating by her smile and her concern he quickly forgets the blonde troublemaker bond and gage in the bedroom above, “Yes, my dear Loni, I imagine that they should be cleaned and I that you would do just a lovely job of doing it.”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I know damned well the blade's not normal. Why else would I bother to take it? I've better things to do than lug around trophies from the puppies I've kicked."



"Perhaps that would be due to the lack of puppies you seem to think you have kicked?"  With a sneer, he turns to Sunedilar and winks.



			
				Cepter said:
			
		

> Sunedilar considers the dwarf's words. The items seem promising, but too vague. His mission is to gather intelligence, not to engage in treasure hunting. Still, if the group wanted to go, then that could be arrainged.
> 
> "I will mention these things to the group, unless you would rather keep the treasure of the ruins for yourself. My vows prevent me from such a side quest, at least not without reason. As for Hex and his plans, I intend to tell the group about his offer.We can take care of the suspicious old halfling, then take care of Hex as well. He simply can't be trusted."
> 
> He waits for the dwarfs response.



*"Well, the ruins are in case we may need a quick vacation at some time.  I don't need to go prancin around, lookin fer treasure now.  Better things to do.  But if we need some coin and items like what Boone has promised me, then let me know.  A fine Dwarven Urgosh with magical properties!  Till then, I say take care of this Hex guy, as I dont trust him as far as I can throw this damn beasts head!"*  He spies the archons head, and gives it a swift kick.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 8, 2004)

(OOC: It's my 4th anniversery today, so I won't be posting. NPC Sunedilar if needed)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> She continues, “But on that matter, I think I said 2000 gold, plus 400 per girl.  I’ll go fetch it.  But, I only saw two of the girls on the front step as I came in.  Where’s Missy?  Where’d you find the other two?”  She grabs one of the potions T’aria brought in and throws it to Alicia, saying “Good girl.  You did good today.  Drink this, and you’ll feel better.”




Alicia catches the vial and drinks it. She smiles shyly at the praise, but she knows her own value. "I killed the magic dogs, I saved the girls, I killed the Big Dog, I almost died. Madame, you owe me gold."

--


			
				Cepter said:
			
		

> (OOC: It's my 4th anniversery today, so I won't be posting. NPC Sunedilar if needed)




ooc: Congratulations.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 9, 2004)

Upstairs, Loni directs Accalon to a washroom just at the top of the stairs, sits him down, and immediately begins tending to his wounds.  “I was so worried.  I… I didn’t want to leave, but Madame Brie thought I should go get Alicia.  She sent the doorman to get the guard like you wanted.”  She pauses her conversation a minute, seeming to choose her words carefully.  “The ones Brie sent with Alicia.  Do you know them?  They were… well, I guess they were doing what Brie said to, but they were using weapons on Miri and Jeleneth.  It seemed… extreme.  Just for girls who were victims of a spell.”

She puts a bandage over the bites on Accalon’s arm.  “And you should thank me; I think you almost didn’t get paid.  I saw Brie sneaking across the street when I came up, but then I felt, that fear I was feeling, it was just gone.  I knew you’d killed him.  Good thing I convinced her.”  After she finishes with the bandages, she smiles, kisses Accalon on the cheek, then her hands begin roaming down his chest.  “Is there anywhere else that hurts?”

Before Accalon can answer, the door bursts open, and three of the working girls are standing there. One says “Loni, what’s going on?  We heard terrible things downstairs.  Screams and howls.  Beatrice says there’s someone important downstairs, and Valasia says she has to stay in the voyeur closet.”


Downstairs, Madame Brie studies Alicia carefully.  “What?  What would you need gold for?  I give you food and a roof over your head, and good work to do.  But you’re right, I’m sure you did the brunt of the work.  I suggest you talk to these fellows here, and insist on a share of what I’m paying them.”  A wicked smile crosses her face, “I’m sure they won’t argue with you on the matter.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Sitting quite Accalon had been listing to Loni’s tale as he tried to smile through the pain but he winces on more than one occasion.

Turning towards the small crowd of girls Accalon smiled disconcertingly as he address them, “Miladies, everything is okay now, the creature that was adducting your sisters is dead.  I was on the way to inform you all but your fair sister,” He flashes a warm smile towards Loni as he waves his hand in her direction, “but she was adamant about taking care of my wounds first.  Say girls, there is far more of you than me and your all in better shape too, would you be a bunch of dears and tell your sisters that they are safe now?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 9, 2004)

"Now, now, you certainly aren't encouraging your employees to help you break a deal, are you?  Why, if you're willing to stiff the hired help once, why not again?  What's to keep you from turning poor Alicia out on the street, now that she's done your dirty work?  You're already underpaying her, and if she's getting greedy, why, you might even be tempted to be rid of her permanently.  And that's an idea you'd never want Alicia to get.  Except I think the dear's already got that, hasn't she?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Madame Brie said:
			
		

> “It clearly wasn’t my doorman who managed to get it open, now was it?  Doesn’t look like you drank any.  What’s the matter, can’t read goblin?  Here, hand them to me, along with whatever other valuables you stole.  Or do I need to go count it and deduct what’s missing from what I owe you?  I should deduct what it’s going to cost to have that trap reset.”  She pauses for moment, then smiles and adds “But I won’t.  I’m in too good a mood.”
> 
> She continues, “But on that matter, I think I said 2000 gold, plus 400 per girl.  I’ll go fetch it.  But, I only saw two of the girls on the front step as I came in.  Where’s Missy?  Where’d you find the other two?”  She grabs one of the potions T’aria brought in and throws it to Alicia, saying “Good girl.  You did good today.  Drink this, and you’ll feel better.”




T'aria smiles coldly, anger barely kept in check. *"Goblin? Of course not. Why would I bother to learn such a low language? And frankly, I was attempting to save your lockbox so that your goon wouldn't destroy it or the contents."* She tosses the potions to Madam Brie.

*"We found the girls the same place that Missy is probably hiding. However, we dropped out of the search for her to come help to save your hide from him."* She gestures in the direction of the hound archon. *"One of your girls informed us of his attack. And speaking of his attack... Gwyn has the right of it - you are trying to stiff the hired help. Those were not the agreed-upon payments."*

T'aria glares at Brie, then suddenly her eyes narrow and she gives a smile complete with fangs. *"Of course, I could always take our full pay out of this...."* She pulls out the small bag of gems, *"...or the platinum from your horde."* She reaches a hand into the pocket with the coins.

*"Or..."* T'aria gains a mock-thoughtful look, *"You could pay us what is owed, reimburse Alicia for whatever is due her, I could give back these items, and we could forget this whole nasty little situation."* She commences tosses the bag of gems into the air and catching it with the same hand, picture of an individual killing time while awaiting a decision.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 10, 2004)

[OOC BTW, forgot to mention last time, the healing potion Alicia drank gave her back 9 HPs.  Current total: 16/26]

Madame Brie, a little miffed at how the conversation is turning, says to Gwyn, “If Alicia is getting greedy, I know exactly where she learned it.  But she knows I won’t turn her out… I depend on her.  There’s ‘dirty work’ to do every day.  I’m just reminding _you_ who she works for.  I don’t need to encourage her to break the deal.  If I want to break it, I’ll do it myself.”

She lightens her tone a bit, talking to everyone now, “But I’m not trying to cheat you… just seeing if you’re paying attention.  If you were gullible enough to go for the lower offer, well, that’s just business.  Never hurts to try.  And I know who to come to next time I have, shall we say, specialized needs.  So give me my gems, and I’ll go get your payment.  I believe your leader,” she nods to Lydia, apparently referring to her, “negotiated it up to 3500, plus bringing the two girls back is 1200.  4700 gold total.  For good will, we’ll make it an even 5000.  It’s worth it to have that thing dead.  Damn thing trashed my dining room and nearly killed me.”  She turns to the half-ogre and says, “Alicia, I can spare a bit more, just for you.  Another 500 pieces of shiny gold.  But you have to promise not to let these people, or anyone else, put bad ideas in your head.”

As she waits for the return of her gems, Gwyn hears something outside.  A quick look out the door shows 5 more city guards, including the one that ran away before, rushing towards the building.

[Gwyn rolled listen 16+5=21.  No one else rolled well enough to hear anything]


Upstairs, Accalon’s choice of words brings on more questions from the girls.  “It was a creature?  What kind of creature?  Did it… oh my god, did it eat the girls it took?  We thought it was just some sort of wizard!  What did it to do to Missy and the others?”

Loni realizes that Accalon isn’t getting the reaction he’d prefer, and gets a little upset, saying to them “Look, Accalon needs rest right now, he was just in a terrible battle, he doesn’t need you nagging at him, but he does need everyone up here knowing they’re OK now.  If you want answers, go ask Brie.”  The girls look a bit shocked, obviously not used to this attitude from Loni, but agree to go tell everyone.  After they leave, Loni turns to Accalon, saying “That was terrible of me.  I’m sorry.  I  just… just didn’t want them badgering you.  This has been… kind of a rough morning for me.”  She smiles softly, and then says, “But it’s been rougher for you.  Is there anything I can do to help with the pain?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 10, 2004)

"The guards have brought reinforcements.  Are they deep enough in your pockets for this to slide, or will you need us to "negotiate" with them?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 10, 2004)

T'aria eyes the goblin for a moment, then nods and tosses her the bag of gems. She starts to pull a handful of platinum out of her cloak pocket, but frowns when Gwyn mentions the guards and instead goes to retrieve the dagger she had thrown at the archon. She slips it back into its place, awaiting Brie's answer and readying herself to slide into the shadows should it come to a fight.

_So... the dark-haired one got a better price, eh? Not bad... I need to find healing before another fight though, or I'm not going to be around to enjoy that better price._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon had looked just as surprised as Loni’s sisters had at her stern words but his face lightens into a smile as the group of sisters reluctantly turn and leave.  Letting his guard down after their departure, and looking more tired in the process, Accalon lightly pats the bed next to him.

After Loni joins him, and he lightly wraps her up in his arms, he speaks softly into her ear as he brushes her light brown hair with his free hand, “There’s no need to apologize Loni, quite the contrary my dear, your inner strength is more than you give yourself credit for.”  He continues as he gives her a reassuring squeeze, “To be honest if it wasn’t for you I imagine that Ezuvial would still be on the prowl and your sisters would still be in danger.”

Holding her still Accalon goes quite for a minute or two letting her think upon his words, “As for your concerns, I was never to worried about getting paid but my associates would be differently…  I only know one of them at all, and she’s mostly an enigma too, but there a dark bunch ruled by greed.”


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 10, 2004)

"Oh, and I should mention we offered the dwarf a cut," Alev says, once the real argument is over. "It's spread so thin, I was sure it wouldn't be missed. But you can contest it. I would love to see us come to blows," he says, to no one in particular.

Quietly, he trots over to the fallen archon, sits cross-legged next to it, and absent-mindedly begins whittling away...


----------



## Telsar (Jul 11, 2004)

Madame Brie says to Alev, “You’re a strange one, you know that?  If you want to fight amongst yourself, for bigger shares or just to compare weapon sizes, I suggest you take it outside.  This place is already going to be hard enough to get clean.”

When Gwyn mentions the guards approaching, Brie’s face scrunches in consternation.  “The two who like my money the best, well, I should say who like what I give them in place of money, are lying unconscious on the floor.  But there shouldn’t be any trouble, unless… unless this ‘slestial’ whatever he was, was someone important.”   Algernon says with a wry smile,  “He was from a higher plane of existence.  How important could he be?”

Four of the guards rush into the foyer, making it quite crowded, weapons drawn, apparently expecting a fight.  All look stunned at what’s left of the archon, a bloody pile of bones, flesh, and blood, with various pieces missing, in the hands of those who wanted souvenirs.  The one who had fled earlier asks, “What… what happened?  You killed it?”.  Brie looks at him and says “Yes, it was killed.  And I do thank the city guard for their assistance, but as you can see, no more help is necessary.”

Gwyn notices the fifth guard, still outside, examining Miri and Jeleneth for a quick moment, then following the others inside.  This guard’s uniform is slightly different than the others, sporting a short cape and a number of medals on his armored chest.  He looks around the foyer, alert eyes taking in everything.  He clears his throat and says “My name is lieutenant Modrin.  Looks like we’ve had quite the bloodbath tonight.”  He looks at Brie and says “You are the owner of this ‘boarding house’, correct?  I’ll need to know exactly what happened.”

Madame Brie greets him, adding “You must be new.  I don’t remember seeing you before.”  He says “Not new.  Just not typically assigned to this area.  Now, what happened here?”  Brie explains that this creature had been kidnapping girls from her boarding house, and was here tonight to kidnap another.  But luckily she hired this adventuring party, who managed to find two of the girls, and kill the thing.  Modrin nods, then says “Oddly enough, this is the fifth death tonight, although the rest were all human.  This will go down in the record books.  Has the feeling of someone making a power play, setting an example maybe.”  He looks at the party members, “So you’ve all been here all night, laying your trap for this thing?”


Upstairs, Loni seems much more relaxed, now in Accalon’s arms.  Commenting on the ‘dark bunch’ downstairs, “I’m not sure it’s just greed.  Those two who were with Alicia, especially the man… if I hadn’t been feeling jittery from the bodyguard, the savageness that man was using on a poor dog, and Miri lying there, it was just…”  She trails off, “I think you should be careful around them, that’s all.  But I’m sure you’re always very careful.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon smiles quickly at Loni’s comment and obvious concern, “Being careful is just as dangerous as being overzealous, I aim to maintain an even amount of caution.  I have no doubt that they’re trouble, but it’s like your line of work, you haven’t liked every John yet you service them…  I don’t like every adventuring companion I’ve ever had yet I continue to need them as they do me.”

He gentle turns her face so he can look upon her, “Does that make sense, Loni?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> He looks at the party members, “So you’ve all been here all night, laying your trap for this thing?”




"Not quite. The lady (pointing to T'aria), the bouncer (indicating Alicia), and I went out to retrieve the missing girls.  We were lucky, and found them straightaway; before we had brought them back, we received word that this thing was attacking the house, so we hurried back"


----------



## Telsar (Jul 11, 2004)

Loni leans in close to Accalon, saying "It makes perfect sense.  We both have to deal with unpleasantness... but we're both stronger for it."  She moves in and kisses Accalon deeply.  Before any more progress is made, however, the door opens and someone pokes her head in.  It's the elf Valasia, and seeing the two of them she quickly puts her hand over eyes, saying "Sorry!  Sorry.  I just... the girls just said... Madame Brie said I should wait in the closet till she came and got me, but you think it's OK to go down now?"


Downstairs, Modrin looks at the 'bouncer' Alicia, then back at Gwyn, saying "She looks remarkably strong, doesn't she?  Can probably do a lot of damage.  But if we're going to keep up this 'boarding house' ruse, I wouldn't call her a bouncer.  That's more a term for a place of business.  Let's just call her a big, protective sister to the girls here.  Anyway, the three of you went out.  Did you meet any resistance, perhaps?"  He studies Gwyn carefully as he dryly adds "As I mentioned, there's been an unusally high number of killings this evening."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Looking back from the interruption to the lovely Loni Accalon gives an apologetic smile as he leans in and kisses her lightly on the forehead, “I should escort her, but later, like we talked about?”

As he stands up Accalon speaks louder so that the blonde elven maiden can hear him without issue, “I doubt there will be an issue now milady but I can escort you downstairs none of the less.”

As he allows Valasia to wrap her arms around his he turns towards Loni, “Oh!  Loni, if you would do me a favor, there’s a young lady tied up in the other room…  Actually, the blonde that was with the group, we where using her has bate?  Anyhow she’s been suffering from disillusions left over from one of Ezuvial’s spells.  If you would untie her with my apologies I would appreciate it…”

He turns to leave, escorting Valasia with me but he stops as he thinks of something else, “Oh, maybe you should ungag her first, if she still seems unbalanced don’t risk untying her.”









*OOC:*


To save you from racking your brain, or having to look, Accalon is talking about their previous discussion about just sleeping in the same bed together.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 11, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Madame Brie greets him, adding “You must be new. I don’t remember seeing you before.” He says “Not new. Just not typically assigned to this area. Now, what happened here?” Brie explains that this creature had been kidnapping girls from her boarding house, and was here tonight to kidnap another. But luckily she hired this adventuring party, who managed to find two of the girls, and kill the thing. Modrin nods, then says “Oddly enough, this is the fifth death tonight, although the rest were all human. This will go down in the record books. Has the feeling of someone making a power play, setting an example maybe.” He looks at the party members, “So you’ve all been here all night, laying your trap for this thing?”



Aligor, thinking back on the night, can only count the two humans he killed, the one that Sunedilar and Alev must have dealt with, and this creature here.  He seems confused, as to who else could have died this night.

Keeping quiet, and letting the others speak, he simply pats Bane on the head.  Whispering to Sunedilar, *"Hex...power play..."*  Then he keeps quiet unless specifically pointed out to speak.

OOC - Aligor will see if Sunedilar would like to offer Hex's name as a ruse to the guards, to throw them off the groups scent.  Considering he is not a very charismatic person, he would leave it up to the others to speak with the guards.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 11, 2004)

"We killed no people.  A few sorcerous dogs, this thing's guardians, but no people."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 11, 2004)

Loni looks a bit disappointed that Accalon is going back downstairs, but she smiles and says “Later. Definitely later.  And I’ll ungag her first, but I don’t think you have to worry.  When it died, it’s spell on me just went away.  It should be the same with the tied up girl.  I’m sure she’ll be relieved to know he’s dead.”


Downstairs, lieutenant Modrin says, “Sorcerous dogs, hmmm?  OK, I just have two more questions.  Then I need to look into the murders where the culprits aren’t standing around admitting to the fact.  First question is, what exactly was this thing you killed?  From what’s left and my man’s description, it wasn’t remotely human.  And secondly, where can I find you all again if I have more questions?”.  Meanwhile, the guards who had just arrived are helping their two unconscious fellows to wake up.  Modrin notices them and says, “Just realized a third question.  Is there a particular reason my guards just look a little bruised, while you guys have some pretty nasty gashes and burns on you?”

[Note- about his question about where to find you, most of the party checked in at the Warrior’s Helm, the nicest inn in town.  To quote the original DM: ‘a large, beautifuly painted and well kept building of three levels’,  If T’aria and Accalon would have stayed at the nicest, and most expensive, inn then they have rooms there too.  Aligor probably has his own place, since he lives here and no one would tolerate him long as a renter.  Of course, none of this is meant to imply you need to tell him the truth about where to find you.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon smiles back at Loni, “Just be careful, I don’t want you get harmed.  If she’s still acting strange leave her be, I should be downstairs for only a few minutes and I’ll check on here then.”

As he takes Valasia’s arm and they leave the room he gives her a smile, “Milady, shall we head downstairs?”

Once they are alone in the hallway Accalon beginnings to apologize, “Valasia, I owe you an apology, it wasn’t your heritage that was the catalyst to this horrible affair…  It was simply a mad man, but luckily neither Brie nor any of your sisters where seriously harmed, though admittedly the show room has seen better days.”









*OOC:*


 Accalon can be downstairs whenever you need him down there.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 11, 2004)

_I hate guards... always nosing into that which isn't any of their business._

*"The creature - I have no clue as to what it might be, other than ugly - started playing dirty after we showed up. Apparently, it took a dislike to us once it started getting hurt."* She shrugs. *"Your men were lucky. Ask them how their weapons just bounced off of it."*

She sighs and arranges her clothing to better suit her, ineffectively brushing the burned portions. *"In any case, I am sure that you can take this woman's statement as to how we helped take down the creature that was ruining her business."* She indicates Brie with a nonchalant wave of the hand. *"We are injured, we need to rest, and in any case, there's nothing more we have to tell."*

[OOC: T'aria is trying to avoid telling them where she's staying... a lie wouldn't hold up too long if they checked on it, so she is trying to convince them that they don't need to talk to them again. Bluff check, maybe?...]


----------



## Cepter (Jul 12, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar nods at the dwarf's comment and steps towards the foreground.

"Perhaps I may help fill in a bit of the puzzle. I, along with these man," he gestures vaguely in Alev and Aligor's direction, though he is not very specific with his hands, "were approached by a man calling himself Hex as we walked toward's a local establishment. He attempted to convince us to commit a murderous act on his behalf, though he would not name the target. We had just come back here to alert our friends when we saw the creature in question and joined the battle against it."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 12, 2004)

The waking guards, and the one who ran away, confirm T’aria’s account that they just couldn’t hurt the creature they were fighting.  Modrin says to the half-demon, “My apologies, miss.  I can tell you’re all hurt.  It’s… _probably_ a good thing you were here to help.  I’ll try to make this quick.”  He still seems a bit suspicious, but it’s possible, in his line of work, he always seems that way.

[T’aria rolled Bluff 9+6=15]

His eyebrow raises at the mention of Hex. “Hex? Oh, Hectaras, yes, we’ve had a dealing or two with him.  Paying for a hit sounds like something he’d do.  Guess he found someone, or someones, to do it besides you.  After you left him tonight.  I'll put him on my list of people to talk to.”  The man acts like he has something else to say, but doesn’t, a little lost in thought.


Upstairs, Valasia says “I told you my father had nothing to do with it!  But I’m so glad Brie isn’t hurt.  I’m also glad to be out of that closet.  To think, some people pay to stay in there for hours and hours.  I don’t get that at all.”

Accalon and Valasia come downstairs, and the elf gasps at the blood everywhere, and looks a little green seeing the pile of entrails that is pretty much all that’s left of the archon.  She looks to Brie and says, “Thank goodness you’re all right!  I thought maybe…”  Before she can finish, lieutenant Modrin notices her, and says “Valasia Moonstrider?  Is that you?  What in the world are you doing in a place like this?”

The attractive elf seems stunned at being recognized, and looks to Brie for what to say.  Brie cuts in quickly, saying “Can you believe a nobleman’s daughter is romantically attached to a common adventurer like Accalon here?  Following him into battle even when she knows it’s too dangerous.  It’s going to be quite the scandal when I… um, if someone starts spreading the word around.”  At those words, Modrin appears to scrutinize Accalon carefully.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon smiles under the scrutiny as he secretly squeezing the blonde maiden’s delicate hand reassuringly behind the length of her dress.  As he continued to guide her closer to the others he moves slightly closer to her, like a young couple in love would. 

He quickly waves off goblin’s words as he explains, “ Brie misrepresent the situation at hand, though I have no doubt that Valasia has contemplated such rash actions I simply love her to much to let her act them out.  She was upstairs hiding in one of the girls’ rooms while all the action was going on…  The closest to be precise but I went and rescued, if you will, her from it when the struggle was through.”

Extending his free hand in greeting Accalon continues to smile, “I take it you must be the local constable?  If so how I can I help you?”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 12, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> His eyebrow raises at the mention of Hex. “Hex? Oh, Hectaras, yes, we’ve had a dealing or two with him. Paying for a hit sounds like something he’d do. Guess he found someone, or someones, to do it besides you. After you left him tonight. I'll put him on my list of people to talk to.” The man acts like he has something else to say, but doesn’t, a little lost in thought.



Trying to get in a whisper to Sunedilar, Aligor just gives up and speaks aloud.  *"So you say there was a hit tonight?  And you mention that there were a total of five deaths tonight?  That sure is a lot!  Do we know them?"*  Aligor says it loud enough for the man to know that he means to find out who the fifth person to die this night was.

_I know of the two brothers that I had a dealin with.  And then there's that punk in the street that Sunedilar and Alev must have dealt with.  This creature was the fourth, but who was the fifth? _


----------



## Telsar (Jul 12, 2004)

The guard takes Accalon’s hand, saying “Lieutenant Modrin, of the Taeirn Guard.  You could help if you know what sort of creature you fought this morning.”  He studies Accalon a bit more saying, “I am very surprised Lord Vandior has approved of you.  His dislike of ‘wandering adventurers’ is legendary.  I met him, and his lovely daughter, “ looking at Valasia when he says that, “at her coming out party a few years ago, although I’m sure neither remembers me.”  Valasia still looks flustered, especially at Accalon’s hand in hers, but shakes her head no, indiciating she doesn’t remember him.

He turns to Brie, saying “You really shouldn’t spread rumors.  Especially if you don’t want rumors about who started the rumors to get around.  I’m sure Lord Vandior would hate to hear either.”  He smiles at the obvious threat, then adds “Your two… boarders, who were just rescued.  They look a little roughed up.  If you have no major objections, I’ll have my men take them to the city guardhouse, and we can see if they’ve suffered any permanent damage.  Maybe they can remember what kidnapped them, and then at least I’ll know what kind of creature we were dealing with.  There might be more of them.”  By Brie’s facial expression, she apparently does have major objections, but Modrin adds “Don’t worry.  I’m not interested in how they might earn a little extra spending money.  I just want to see what they know about their kidnapper.”  Brie reluctantly agrees, apparently not willing to fight with law enforcement.

At Aligor’s question, Modrin says, “I’m not even sure who all has been killed.  No names yet.  Two of the deaths look like it started as a bar brawl, one man in the street, and one occurred at the home of Elorelei Tegan.  There might have more deaths we haven’t discovered yet.  Like I said, looks like some new power group trying to make a quick name for themselves.”  He pauses a minute, apparently choosing his words carefully.  “Do any of you know the Lady Elorelei?  She’s the widow of Ambassador Tegan, who died a couple of years ago.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 12, 2004)

_I knew I didn't like guards... damn it all! Someone had to go get a person who wasn't in Brie's pocket! What is he, the personal snoop of the guards or something?_ T'aria looks at Modrin.

"I am sorry, but I don't know of her, and we are all mostly rather new here as well. I am sorry to hear there was a death at her home, but please... Lieutenant is it?.. would you tell us why this has anything to do with us?" T'aria attempts to mix just the right combo of tiredness, sorrow, respect, and confusion in her voice to have the guard believe her as she folds her cloak around her as if cold and leans against the nearest wall tiredly.

_Hopefully he gives up soon... I don't like the path this questioning is treading._

[OOC: Bluff check again... I need to put more ranks into it.  ]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon counties to smile as he chuckles lightly, “Not nearly as surprised as I.  I cannot claim to know his thoughts but I believe he has simply decided to let his daughter to act upon what she wants.  I’m not sure I can fault him, to stifle it any longer would be to risk her taking up adventuring like some fool commoner, and besides it’s not like she’s going to be old even if I die of old age…  It’s simply best to let it run its course, for an elf it’s only a few monuments.”

Seeing the flustered look upon Valasia, Accalon hides none of the worry as he guides her to a couch that had been left untouched by the turmoil, “My darling Valasia, he realizes you’ve meet so many people, here have a set, you’ve had a trying day.”

Once she’s settled he kiss her a small tender kiss on her forehead, “I got to finish talking to the good man, he’s got a job to do and I need to help him, but I won’t be far.”

Returning to the others he gives the Taeirn guard an apologetic look, “Sorry about that…  Anyhow the creature is a Hound Archon, a low tier celestial.  They’re aligned with the forces of good, but I think this one was insane…  It must have saw boarding house as a place of evil, but in its attempt to cleanse the place of evil, it failed to realize that forcing people against their will is the greatest evil.”  

Finished speaking Accalon simply shrugs his shoulders, “Is there anything else I can do for you Lieutenant?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Madame Brie, a little miffed at how the conversation is turning, says to Gwyn, “If Alicia is getting greedy, I know exactly where she learned it.  But she knows I won’t turn her out… I depend on her.  There’s ‘dirty work’ to do every day.  I’m just reminding _you_ who she works for.  I don’t need to encourage her to break the deal.  If I want to break it, I’ll do it myself.”




Alicia grins childishly, remembering some of the 'dirty work' the Madame had let her do in the past. Some things were worth more than mere gold.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> She turns to the half-ogre and says, “Alicia, I can spare a bit more, just for you.  Another 500 pieces of shiny gold.  But you have to promise not to let these people, or anyone else, put bad ideas in your head.”




"Bad Ideas? No, mistress, no bad ideas." She promises, not being entirely sure what she's agreeing to. The Madame had been good to her, had saved her and taken care of her. She had reasons to be loyal, but she had just seen clear proof of her own strength and her mistress' weakness. Perhaps she would be safer elsewhere. Perhaps the mistress had outlived her usefulness. She would have to wait and see.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 13, 2004)

Lieutenant Modrin looks a bit sorry for T’aria as he says to her, “I’m very sorry.  I can see you’re all hurt.  I only mentioned the Lady’s name because, if any of you did know her, I know a few more details about the attack in her home.  But since you don’t, it wouldn’t be any of your concern.”

[Bluff rolled 13+6=19]

Then, after Accalon speaks with the lieutenant, Modrin just stares at him stupidly, which is rather odd given the intelligence of his questions so far.  Then he says “A celestial.  Your group… killed a celestial.  I… might think the killing of a celestial… would be pretty high up on a ‘greater evil’ list somewhere.  Insane or not.”  He looks around at the party like he’s seeing them for the first time.  Then he says to his guards “Alright, we’re done here.  Collect the girls outside, gently, and take them to the guardhouse.  I’ll be along after I investigate the other crime scenes.”  He turns to the party and curtly says “Good day, I’ll find you again if I have more questions.”  With that, Modrin and the guards leave Brie’s ‘boarding house’.

As soon as they are far enough out the door, Madame Brie immediately begins yelling at Valasia. “You stupid, stupid girl!  I told you to stay in the closet until I got you!  And I’m not the only one paying for this, I imagine your father will suffer for your stupidity today as well.”  Valasia just bursts into tears, trying to speak,  but not being even remotely coherent.  Brie then ignores her, turning to the group, “I’ll get your money and then you can be gone.”  She heads towards the dining room, and presumably, to her bedroom.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

"Brilliant Accalon, just brilliant.  Now we're known celestial-killers.  Come on everyone, I think it's best we leave town tonight before they decide to come arrest us in our sleep," Lydia says with heavy sarcasm.  She follows Brie a bit, just to make sure they get paid and the little goblin doesn't decide to skip out on them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Almost as if he’s immune to Modrin and Lydia’s words Accalon simply shrugs as he replies to her, “He seemed like a smart enough fellow, or at least tenacious enough to continue to look for the answers, we did nothing wrong in the eyes of the law.  So why hide the fact that of what we justifiably killed?”

His words said Accalon looks around, shifting his weight he’s obviously anxious about something and it’s easy to tell about what as he quickly moves to the crying elf and takes a set next to her.

As he offers her a concerned smile, and a shoulder to cry on, he tries to talk to her, “Valasia, I’m sorry, but judging upon what Brie and Modrin was saying it sounds like you would be discovered eventually…  Tell me what’s going on maybe I can help you.”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 13, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*

Aligor hears the words of the Inspector, and hides the grin trying to break his face when he mentions the bar brawl.  Once he is done talking, and Accalon responds with the talk of killing a celestial, he sighs and shakes his head slightly.  

_What a moron!  Why don't you go ahead and tell them we kill fer money as well?  Dammit!  What the hell have I gotten myself into?  I sure hope Sunny here has a good plan to get out of this one!  Oh well, I was getting bored anyways!_
Once the Inspector is gone, he turns to Sunedilar and Alev.  *"I see you got yer hands full here!  So what's the plan lads?  We gonna pay this man a visit and get that trinket that Hex wants, just to pretend to be on his good side?  Whatever you decide, count me in, as I see you will be needing some help.  But I need some sleep now.  Been a busy day here.  A busy day indeed!  Hey Sunny, you know where I'll be...Boone can tell ya if ya need to find me.  His shops in the same place, and I'm close by.  Used to be his storage, but decided that I could use it if I needed a place to crash.  Not the nicest of places, but it lets me rest in peace."*  Aligor waits to hear what they decide, and to see when madame Brei returns with their payment.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar gives Accalon a look of disgust and gives the kind of curt explination he would give to an errant child.

"By telling him we have killed an archon, we have tipped a hand that we are the sort of people who would not be bothered by killing a being of pure goodness. That, combined with the five murders committed tonight, probably places us quite high on the list of suspects for most any crime they can accuse us of."

He turns back to the group.

"If we must escape, for the time being at least, my ally hear knows of a ruin not too far distant, in which there should be several potent magical tools. We can at least spend our forced exile in gainful activity while we plan another move."

He finally addresses the dwarf himself.

"I believe we should leave Hex to his own devices. If they suspect us of connection to the murder, they may at least make things uncomfortable for him, and I intend to be far away before he starts talking about our combat proficiency and willingness to kill hostages. I doubt he would offer us much loyalty even if we do his dirty work. Besides, if we are fortunate, the watch will take care of him completely."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks up from Valasia only long enough return the scolding comments, “Since when did the law become concerned about creatures of good?  Ezuvial is in the wrong, it’s obviously, if he was looking at it as a murder he would have tried to arrest us already.”  He shrugs slightly, “Besides I didn’t know of any murders in the town tonight, I’ve been here the whole time, and I’m quite safe from them, I have an alibi.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 13, 2004)

"That seems like a decent idea, Sunedilar.  It would take no great cunning on the inspector's part to connect a few necessary deaths with us, especially now that this idiot has told him what it was that we killed here.  If we search these ruins, we may find enough to give us an edge if we come back.  Before we leave town entirely, though, I'd like to ransack the abandoned church; I think that's where this bastard (kicking the mauled corpse) was holed up, and he might have left something of use."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Sunedilar gives Accalon a look of disgust and gives the kind of curt explination he would give to an errant child.
> 
> "By telling him we have killed an archon, we have tipped a hand that we are the sort of people who would not be bothered by killing a being of pure goodness. That, combined with the five murders committed tonight, probably places us quite high on the list of suspects for most any crime they can accuse us of."
> 
> ...



  *Lydia flashes Sunedilar a brilliant smile.*

"Excellent idea.  I would like to collect my share of the pay and get out of the city in a timely manner, along with anyone else who cares to.  If I could get a guide or map, I can start to set up camp at the ruins," Lydia says, nodding at Sunedilar.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2004)

T'aria sighs, not even caring about the guards or celestials at this point. _I just want my money and a stiff drink... at least I can have one of the two._ She pulls her hip flask out of a pocket and takes a swig. The flask flashes silver along the ornately engraved "T" as she puts it away and awaits Brie.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 14, 2004)

While everyone discusses leaving town, even though most have been here less than 24 hours, Algernon pulls out a vial, opens it, walks over to the mutilated celestial corpse, and with one hand grabs a handful of tissue, squeezing blood from it into his empty vial.  He wipes his hand on one of Brie’s couches, then looks around and says, “Well, since everyone was grabbing souvenirs, I might find a use for this.  And I should be off, except,  I guess I’m due a share of that money; I do believe the celestial fool did slightly feel my dagger when I hit him.  But if you will all tell Brie that I expect my next few visits to be free-of-charge, I think the excitement was payment enough.”  He turns to Lydia and says, “Unless of course you’re still working here when I come around again; I’d think time spent with you should always cost me something, and yet would always be worth the price.  I’m sure we’ll see each other again someday.”   He smiles at Lydia, bows slightly, and turns and leaves through the front doors.

Meanwhile, Accalon tries to console Valasia, but it takes a little while before she can be understood.  Then she says, “She said… she said it didn’t matter if anyone recognized me.  If they were a client here, they… they wouldn’t say anything.  But that man wasn’t a client, was he?  By Corellon, why didn’t I just do what she said.  She’s been so good to me.  She’s right… I’m stupid.  And now that man is going to upset my father and… “

Brie’s voice is heard as she re-enters, “Enough of that, Valasia.  I forgive you.  Go upstairs and tell the rest of the girls they’re going to have to help clean this mess up.”  Valasia rises from her couch saying “Thank you, Madame Brie, thank you!  I couldn’t stand it if you were mad at me.  If you want, I’ll clean up all of this… um, mess, all by myself.”

Brie says, a bit exasperated.  “Just go get some help.  You can do your share.”  Valasia hurries upstairs, and Brie pulls out two bags, both jingling with coins.  She throws down one, saying “That has 300 platinum and 4 black pearls.  Worth 5000 gold altogether.  Just hope I get my girls back, but it’s good to know I won’t be missing any more.”  She throws the other bag, a bit bigger than the first, at Alicia.  “There you go.  Lots of gold and silver for you.  You’ve earned it.  In fact, I won’t even make you help clean up.”

She looks at the group for a moment, then says “I wouldn’t mind knowing where I can find you, in case something comes up.”  She pauses, then says “Actually, there’s something else you could do.  But there’s no guarantee of money for it.  Someone owes me money, and with your help, he should have an easier time getting it so he can finally pay me.  By himself, he’ll probably take months; with you, he can probably dig up two or three times what he owes me in no time.  ‘Course, I’d have to be guaranteed that I would still _get_ my money, and you wouldn’t run off with all of it.  And you’d have to be subtle… his and my working relationship is rather a secret, and we’d want it kept that way.  Anyway, that’s if you needed the money, and with what I just gave, you probably don’t.  So take off already, unless you want to grab a mop.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 14, 2004)

"I can still get in and out of this town, even if I'm not living here.  Tell me his name, where I can find him, and how much he owes you, and you should have your money a day or two after they stop trying to find me.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Brie pulls out two bags, both jingling with coins.  She throws down one, saying “That has 300 platinum and 4 black pearls.  Worth 5000 gold altogether.  Just hope I get my girls back, but it’s good to know I won’t be missing any more.”  She throws the other bag, a bit bigger than the first, at Alicia.  “There you go.  Lots of gold and silver for you.  You’ve earned it.  In fact, I won’t even make you help clean up.”




Alicia catches the bag. She opens it and pure wonder lights her face when she sees the great wealth within, more money than she's ever seen in her life. Overwhelmed by gratitude she picks up the Goblin into a gentle hug. "Thank you, mistress. Thank you." She lowers Madame Brie to the floor, wipes a small tear from the edge of her eye, and blows her nose in her hand. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> She looks at the group for a moment, then says “I wouldn’t mind knowing where I can find you, in case something comes up.”  She pauses, then says “Actually, there’s something else you could do.  But there’s no guarantee of money for it.  Someone owes me money, and with your help, he should have an easier time getting it so he can finally pay me.  By himself, he’ll probably take months; with you, he can probably dig up two or three times what he owes me in no time.  ‘Course, I’d have to be guaranteed that I would still _get_ my money, and you wouldn’t run off with all of it.  And you’d have to be subtle… his and my working relationship is rather a secret, and we’d want it kept that way.  Anyway, that’s if you needed the money, and with what I just gave, you probably don’t.  So take off already, unless you want to grab a mop.”




Alicia wiupes her hand on the skirt of her dress and says unusually coherently, "I will help you mistress, just tell me who to kill." She sniffs, "Brie is good mistress, so good to me, I want to help."

ooc: How much did Alicia get? (she can't count it, but I'd still like to know so I can update her in the RG)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 15, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*

Aligor stays in the rear, watching the actions of the others and gathering his thoughts.

_Boone said that he would make a decision in a week or so about the ruins.  Seems that this may be a bit quick, but that's how things work in this job.  Man I gotta git sum sleep!_


----------



## Telsar (Jul 15, 2004)

[OOC Alicia’s bag has 300 gold and 500 silver pieces in it.  Total value 350 gp, she cheated you a bit, from what she said she’d pay   But it’s still a big bag full of shiny coins]

Madame Brie smiles at Alicia, obviously glad she likes her coins. “No, dear, the problem is a man owes me money.  If you killed him, he couldn’t pay me.”

Madame Brie starts trying to wipe some of the blood off one of the couches, and responds to Gwyn, saying “The man owes me ten thousand gold pieces.  And what do you mean ‘after they stop trying to find you’?  Why would you have to leave town so suddenly?”  She thinks a moment, then says “Of course… the killings that idiot lieutenant was talking about.  Must have been you.”  She says something to Gwyn in another language, presumably a goblin curse word, then says “When he realizes it was you, and knows I hired you for this, he’s going to think I hired you for all of it!  Damn it all, why didn’t you just kill that Modrin too?”  She continues to curse in goblin, not at Gwyn though, just generally cursing, probably to her goblins gods for bringing the party, and a celestial, to her doorstep.

After she calms down, she says “Unless you’re willing to assert yourselves and take over this town, it probably is best if you all got out.  At least for awhile.  But if you want to wait a little bit, I’ll talk with the man who owes me the money.  If he’s got a way for you to get my money and do it outside of Taeirn, that will deal with two problems at once.  Or you can skip town now, and if and when you come back, we’ll see if I still need you.  It’s up to all of you what you want to do, but I want you out of my establishment before the authorities come back.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 15, 2004)

"Believe me, I have no desire to wait until the long arm of the law manages to blindly grope its way to my doorstep.  I'd be out of here before sunrise at the latest, given my druthers."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> [OOC Alicia’s bag has 300 gold and 500 silver pieces in it.  Total value 350 gp, she cheated you a bit, from what she said she’d pay   But it’s still a big bag full of shiny coins]




ooc: That's what I get for playing a monster, 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Madame Brie smiles at Alicia, obviously glad she likes her coins. “No, dear, the problem is a man owes me money.  If you killed him, he couldn’t pay me.”




Alicia frowns, not quite understanding her mistress. "Someone always need to be killed."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 15, 2004)

T'aria picks up the bag of gold and distributes it accordingly, even (grudgingly) giving a share to the dwarf. She also quietly questions Lydia if the blonde that had been with her deserves a share, and will dole out a share for her as well should Lydia state so. She does not give Alicia a share.

Listening the the conversation, she finally joins in. "Why _don't_ we make a name for ourselves here?" She brushes her hair back over her shoulder and stashes her share of the monies in her cloak. "Truly, if the guard were intent upon arresting us, they would have done so already. They already think that there is a new power group trying to make a name for themselves... let _us_ take that mantel up." T'aria leans against the wall and blatally ignores Brie's stated desire that they leave.

[OOC: that would make 8 of us getting shares of 5,000 gp, at 625 gp per share (feel free to argue with my math).]


----------



## Cepter (Jul 16, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

"And if we are to 'take up the mantel', as you say, what do you imagine that entails? Taking over the underworld? Ruling behind the throne, or upon it? It has merit, but it would require something more than a thrown together plan, and I doubt the guard is going to let us make moves unwatched anymore."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 16, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Cepter said:
			
		

> "And if we are to 'take up the mantel', as you say, what do you imagine that entails? Taking over the underworld? Ruling behind the throne, or upon it? It has merit, but it would require something more than a thrown together plan, and I doubt the guard is going to let us make moves unwatched anymore."



Turning to Bane, Aligor pulls out a fresh piece of the hound archon, and throws the scrap to him.  Bane sniffs it and then begins chewing on it.  Satisfied, Aligor turns to Sunedilar and asks, *"So who here makes the decisions?  We can lay low in town, and see if things get cleared up by themselves, or run fer the hills.  Makes do difference to me.  Bane here wants to git some sleep.  I think we should lay low fer a few hours, and then desice what to do.  Meet me at Boone's place tomorrow an hour before high noon.  If that's ok with you all..."*

He waits to hear their answer.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

"I believe we'll be off now, Madame Brie.  One of us will be back in a day or so, diguised so as to not draw attention," Lydia says, then turns to the others.  "Let's go, the less time the watch has to get organized, the better.  And at this moment, ruins sound like a far prospect for a good night's sleep than the best inn."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 17, 2004)

Before the party leaves, Madame Brie says to Lydia, “Wait just one moment, I want to have a word with Alicia.”  She takes the half-ogre aside, and says “Now, Alicia.  It just occurred to me… while that man over there”, pointing to Gwyn, “was out killing people he shouldn’t, you were with him.  Which means the authorities might want to talk to you about it, and might come here to look for you, and we don’t need that.  So whatever this party decides to do, I think it’s best if you go with them, just for a little while.  Until the nasty guards don’t care any more.  You need to do this for me, Alicia.”  Brie pats the half-ogre’s knee, since that’s about all she can reach with the four to one size difference.

[OOC  I’m assuming Alicia agrees to go.  If not, I’ll edit]

As Brie talks with Alicia, a number of the girls come down, including Loni and Valasia, carrying buckets, mops, sacks, and other cleaning supplies.  No one really looks anxious to get started.  Loni looks around, first to Accalon and then to the group, and says “I guess you’d want to know; that girl that was tied up, Felari was her name, right?  She wasn’t very happy when I let her go, although she was calm.  She left by the back door, I think.”  Valasia, looking ashamed towards Brie, is the first to start picking up bits of leftover archon and putting them in a sack.

Brie says to the party, “You need to take Alicia with you.  Better to not have any witnesses to whatever crap you pulled tonight staying here.  You can bring her back a bit later.  I’ll check with the one who owes me, and if he’s got a good job for you, you can bring her back after that.  I’ll know by tomorrow, so I’ll tell you then.“  Turning back to Alicia a final time, she says, “Don’t let them get you in too much trouble.  If you get really hurt, don’t be afraid to run away and come back here.”

The party, for the most part at least, leaves Brie’s to a bright sunny morning, although Loni looks to Accalon to see what his plans are.

[Everyone at this point is free to do their own thing, or make plans, or whatever each PC wants to do.  BTW, I wasn’t 100% sure if ‘ruins sound like a far prospect for a good night's sleep than the best inn’ meant you were wanting to head for the ruins or the inn.  But the ruins location Aligor has a map to is 5 days travel away.]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 17, 2004)

T'aria steps outside and draws her cloak close around her. _Great, she's sending the monster with us._ She sighs. _I hurt, and am ssooo tired._

"Gwyn - I'm heading back to my Inn. I don't think that the guards will come after us right away," _Or at all..._ "and I need some rest, not to be traipsing through the wood. Let me know where to meet you. Accalon." She turns to him. "You're lucky. I got you a room. Whether or not you want to stay there is your business." She shrugs and heads off after hearing their replies.

_Good thing Brie forgot I had this platinum...._ She chuckles to herself.

[OOC: She will be trying her damnest to remain unnoticed until she gets into her room (Hide, Move Silent checks). No sense leading the guard there.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> “Now, Alicia.  It just occurred to me… while that man over there”, pointing to Gwyn, “was out killing people he shouldn’t, you were with him.  Which means the authorities might want to talk to you about it, and might come here to look for you, and we don’t need that.  So whatever this party decides to do, I think it’s best if you go with them, just for a little while.  Until the nasty guards don’t care any more.  You need to do this for me, Alicia.”  Brie pats the half-ogre’s knee, since that’s about all she can reach with the four to one size difference.




Alicia looks at the goblin sadly. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Brie says to the party, “You need to take Alicia with you.  Better to not have any witnesses to whatever crap you pulled tonight staying here.  You can bring her back a bit later.  I’ll check with the one who owes me, and if he’s got a good job for you, you can bring her back after that.  I’ll know by tomorrow, so I’ll tell you then.“  Turning back to Alicia a final time, she says, “Don’t let them get you in too much trouble.  If you get really hurt, don’t be afraid to run away and come back here.”




She reaches down and hugs Brie gently once again, unable to express herself in words. Brie had saved her life, had given her a home and a purpose. She had accepted Alicia for who and what she was and treated her with kindness and respect. And now she sent her away...
A lone tear trails trough the dust and blood on her face, then she turns away and walks out the door. She turns again outside the building, making brief eye-contact with a couple of the girls. With a nod and a sad smile she says farewell. And then she is gone, alone amongst strangers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon had been sitting quietly to his companions talk since Valasia had departed rather unexpectedly.  His green eyes darken as he listens to their words, but he does little other than mutter about their own stupidity.

His eyes drop longingly and sadly upon Loni as she scrubs the floor but he ignores her for the moment as he moves to the goblins side, “I should depart also…  It appears I’m guilty by association with the rest of them, but it appears you may have need for me…  Valasia too for that matter.”


----------



## Cepter (Jul 18, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

"I agree with Lydia, to a point. An Inn is going to be the first place the guard looks for us, once they find that we are not at Madame Brie's. If we must stay in the city, perhaps the church would make as good a hiding palce for us as it did for the dog. From there, we can slip away."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 18, 2004)

Everyone is feeling exceedingly tired, after the combat and being up all night.  T’aria and Aligor both choose, perhaps wisely, to go get some rest, the half-demon to her room at the Warrior’s Helm, the dwarf to the old storage building of his friend/employer Boone, where he resides.  Both manage to get to their beds with no sign of anyone following them.  Sunedilar, meanwhile, decides to seek rest at the old church they’ve mentioned being on Gorgon’s Way.

[OOC Everyone is effectively fatigued right now (-2 Strength and Dexterity) until they get at least a few hours rest.  I’m not 100% clear on what everyone is doing, besides who I mentioned, so please speak up.  Sunedilar can find the church, even if no one who went there before (Gwyn, T’aria, Alicia) shows him the way]

[I really had no idea what Accalon meant by ‘you may have need for me’, except for the job she’s trying to line up, and even less idea what ‘Valasia too for that matter’ meant.  Brie is just as confused as the DM, rolling a 2 on an Intelligence roll, leading to the following…]

Madame Brie looks startled at Accalon, saying “Have need for Valasia?  What are you driving at?  Oh… I see, you’ve figured it out.”  She walks a bit away with Accalon, out of earshot of the girls.  “Yes, it is her father who owes me the money.  He… did something that cost me a lot to fix, and she’s my insurance that I’ll eventually see my money back.”  She waves her wand in front of Accalons face, saying “Charm spells can be a useful thing, you know, not just to lead girls away from my place but also to keep one here.  But now this stupid guard will be poking his nose in, and I’ll need to get Lord Vandior to pay me before everything gets exposed anyway.  I have to go see him; best do it now before the city guard starts trying to trail me.  Ha!  Like they could.”

She adds, “You should probably get out of here, before the guards come back.  But I know you’ll be back.  Don’t think I haven’t noticed the oh-so-sweet loving stares you and Loni have been giving each other.  She’s just playing you, you know, but as long as you’re aware your love will cost you by the hour, then I couldn’t care less.”  She yells to the girls, “I’ll be back in a few hours.  I don’t want to have to step in any more slestial guts when I get back!”  With that, she turns to leave.


Sunedilar (and anyone else who decides to head for the burned-out church) realizes he can’t easily approach the place, as he sees a number of city guards in the street, examining a couple of dead, yellow-furred dogs.  There seems to be even more guards farther down the street, in front of one of the nice residential buildings of this neighborhood.  There’s perhaps two dozen other people milling about, presumably local inhabitants, watching the guards and gossiping among themselves.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 18, 2004)

Gwyn will have accompanied Sunedilar; seeing the mass of guards and townsfolk, he mutters "We'd best not attract attention," slipping off into an alley and working his way towards the outskirts of the town.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

"Look, I'm just going to take my gear, get my horse, and get out of town.  If someone would kindly give me directions, then I'm going to find someplace to sequester myself for the night, and then continue to the ruins in the morning.  I don't think that hiding in the city will avail us much," Lydia mutters.  And unless anyone objects, she's going to take the majority, if not all of that 3,500 gold for herself...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon simply nods at Brie having decided that she simply talks too much and that it would be unwise to say anything more to her. 

He quickly turns as he hears the voice of the raven haired cleric, his own voice mirrors her impatience, “Sounds good, I’m with you.  Neither you are I are guilty of anything but association with the rest of this lot.”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*

At the mention of the woman wanting to leave town, Aligor just grunts. 

_Seems as though they don't really have a leader, or worse, they each think they are the leader. Oh well, I've had worse!_

Aligor, tired, turns to Sunedilar. *"If you need a 'quiet' place to rest, go talk to Boone. He should still have a few places left to tuck away in fer the night."*

He walks out, with his new wealth dished out for his appearance. Thinking to himself.

_Quickest pay I ever got!_

At his place, he locks the door behind him, and Bane sleeps next to it, as an alarm in case someone nears. Heavy with sleep, he takes off his armour and falls into his deep sleep.

OOC - Assuming he was paid with one black pearl and the rest in gold...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric 3 of Wee Jas*

*Lydia would like to catch Aligor before he goes home for the night.*

"Sir Dwarf, if I could prevail upon you for directions to the ruins, I would like to set out in that direction this very night," Lydia says as persuasively as she can.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Lydia would like to catch Aligor before he goes home for the night.*
> 
> "Sir Dwarf, if I could prevail upon you for directions to the ruins, I would like to set out in that direction this very night," Lydia says as persuasively as she can.



Aligor, somewhat daunted by this female, turns to her and just stares.  *"Keep yer damn skirt on woman!  First sign a trouble and yer headin fer the hills?  I didn't see you payin good money fer this map.  I don't intend on tellin you where these ruins are lyin, and have you run there and git yer hands all full and run back off.  No!  If'n ya want to be headin that direction, then yer just gonna have to wait fer me to git some rest.  After that, sure we'll head right fer the ruins if that's what ya want.  But first, I gotta go talk wit Boone, and pick up somethin to help us on our way.  So git some rest, and Sunedilar will find me easy enuff."*

Walking away, Aligor goes to his place to rest.  Bane is told to watch for him, (Defend) in case anyone tries something.  He will rest until Sunny wakes him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

"Pah!  You think I would try to cheat a dwarf?  Far from it.  Their memories are long, and their axes are sharp.  And when it comes to the authorities coming after me for the killing of a celestial, then yes, I would rather prefer to be out of their grasp.  I have better things to do then figure out a way out of jail," Lydia says in a haughty tone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon quickly rests his hand on the Lydia’s shoulder, “If they waned to arrest us for the killing Ezuvial they would have.  What ever the rest of them did you can’t be held accountable for.  Far too many witness place you here.  I think we are safe for the night.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

"Yes, the witnesses place me here at the scene of a celestial's death.  That is quite enough to raise their suspicions.  Now, I shall be on my merry way, and will be back to speak to the master dwarf in the morning.  If you please?" Lydia says, raising an eyebrow at Accalon to remove his hand.  Taking her items (and Aeweth's share of the gold), Lydia will get her horse quietly, go outside of town, and find a secluded place to rest her head for the night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks apologetic as he removes his hand, “Sorry, Lydia, I meant no offense.  Sleep in the wilderness if you think it’s best, but try and sleep lightly out there.”

Looking at the others he quickly replies to them, but his comments are directed mostly towards T'aria, “Thanks for the room but I think I’ll stay here the night.  See you all in the morning.”









*OOC:*


 Assume he spends enough time to find the time to meet and/or to answer questions. 







Walking towards Loni he smiles fondly at her as he she scrubs away at a stain in the floor, he extends a gentleman’s hand to her while bowing slightly, “Milady, I believe I have need of your services elsewhere.”

As he waits for the young whore to join his side he looks at the others, “Who’s in charge now?  I would like to hire Loni for the night?”









*OOC:*


 Telsar, I looked at our original email and it looks like we said 80 sp for a night…  If you need to change the price let me know but don’t make me wince too much.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 19, 2004)

[OOC Please use the new IC thread instead of this one to continue.  Thanks]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

Here's the link, for the h*ll of it:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=94916

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thread closed by Brother Shatterstone


----------

